#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-19
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know never used it not even sure wth it doesx
<gnomefreak> -x
<gnomefreak> here it is https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/271/ not sure how to find out
<gnomefreak> would like to package ubuntu forums menu
<asac> gnomefreak: download xpi file and unzip :)
<asac> then you'll see if there is a shared lib included
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> .xpi files are just zip files
<asac> renamed
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> same goes for .jar
<gnomefreak> checking for the 2 above
<gnomefreak> colorzilla seems not to have a .so file that i can see in components
<asac> just .jar files?
<gnomefreak> rdf too
<asac> please paste content somewhere :)
<asac> should be in components folder
<gnomefreak> dll and one xpt
<asac> is there such a folder?
<asac> yeah
<asac> then you got the windows build
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> dll is windows lib
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> there should be a linux link somewhere
<gnomefreak> the one i wanted doesnt eve have compents file
<asac> which extension is it?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-forums menu
<asac> that crashes too?
<gnomefreak> no i love it
<asac> or you want to have it in archive?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> probably ubuntu specific stuff can be added even though extension is non-native
<asac> colorzilla should be packaged
<gnomefreak> colorzilla has one download for all from what i can see
<asac> if its free software
<asac> and sources are available under gpl or lgpl
<gnomefreak> compoents has dll.linux dll.mac .dll dll.macintel and xpt
<gnomefreak> for colorzilla
<asac> yeah ... probably wrong xpi
<asac> dll.linux?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> cant open it i will keep looking to see if a linux build but looks like tis for all
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> its a shared object with bad extension :)
<asac> however mozilla appears to look at this anyway
<asac> http://www.iosart.com/firefox/colorzilla/
<asac> you see the source somewhere?
<asac> maybe someone should approach the author and ask
<gnomefreak> what extension would source have?
<gnomefreak> tar?
<asac> tar.gz probably ... but might be zip too
<asac> you found something?
<gnomefreak> no xpi
<gnomefreak> http://www.iosart.com/blog/2004/08/13/a-multiplatform-extension-for-firefox/
<gnomefreak> that explains why there are only .dll files :(
<asac> actually i am looking for the sources
<gnomefreak> if you read the comments at the bottom it says the source can be found in foxytunes download :(
<asac> oh
<asac> you have a link?
<gnomefreak> The code can be found in my FoxyTunes extension (foxytunesOverlay.js)
<gnomefreak> im looking for it
<asac> i wrote the author if this is free-softwar
<asac> e
<asac> or not
<gnomefreak> http://www.foxytunes.com/
<gnomefreak> i dont think it is :(
<gnomefreak> i will research the ubuntu forums menu one little later
<asac> then we can do nothing ... but to see why mozilla doesn't deny to load that extension, but crashes instead
<asac> maybe author will free the software if he sees that his software might become readily available to more users
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have the old firefox version for feisty in your apt-cache?
<gnomefreak> asac: i might hold on
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i may as well
<asac> it would be good to know if the totem crash happens with that one as well ... or if this is a regression introduced by last upload
<gnomefreak> no i dont
<asac> i don't have  the old package anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> i have firefox_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386
<asac> thats the new one ... any other results on apt-cache show firefox ?
<asac> 2.0.0.1+0... something
<Admiral_Chicago> there is an archive somewhere no ?
<asac> i don't think so
<asac> i still have the diff.gz lying around
<asac> so maybe I have to respin that
<asac> in order to test
<asac> would have been more convenient if someone had the old package lying aroun
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check something real quick
<asac> d
<Admiral_Chicago> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> there is the 0 file but for Edgy
<asac> yeah
<asac> but we need feisty :)
<Admiral_Chicago> debian has 1 as well
<asac> yes, but we cannot use debians
<Admiral_Chicago> wait I have an idea...
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on the mozilla FTP site...its not cooperating with my computer
<gnomefreak> asac: i found tb 1.5.0.10 :)
<gnomefreak> only xpi :(
<asac> what?
<asac> yeah ... probably some pushing of next release ... might as well be replaced by a new build if there are last minute problems
<gnomefreak> emailing the writer for uubntu forums menu
<asac> good ... let him know if he is interested in getting this packaged
<gnomefreak> asac: i will package the tb .10 release but do you have a ubuntu.com email i can use for maintainer or shoul di use mine?
<gnomefreak> think we hav ea fix for the totem crashes :)
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/85112
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> gnomefreak: please you mine for now ... asac@ubuntu.com ... I think you should first take over maintainership of some universe package ... maybe an extension or two for now.
<gnomefreak> ok i just needed your ubuntu email :)
<gnomefreak> didnt know if you had one
<asac> can you confirm that it fixes it?
<asac> gnomefreak: its a good excercise, but i will review the diff anyway before upload.
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<asac> its important that you list the fixed security issues in changelog
<asac> there should be several exampleson how this is down
<asac> I will give you the list as soon as its available
<gnomefreak> you asked me to do it last week but it wasnt relelsed yet
<asac> btw, the edgy packages you build should be available in
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-edgy/
<asac> so adding
<asac> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-edgy/ ./
<asac> to sources.list should be good
<asac> ok bug 85112 is now our master bug for all totem crashes that have indication that they occur because if this symbol mess
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<asac> we should mark them as duplicates properly
* gnomefreak writing email and cc  your
<Admiral_Chicago> speaking of emails...where could I get my @ubuntu.com email addy?
<gnomefreak> if your a member about a week after you get memebership you can use it
<gnomefreak> its not an address but its a foward
<gnomefreak> forward.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: your LP email is used for your ubuntu.com address
<gnomefreak> if i email you at Admiral_Chicago@ubuntu.com it will show up in your LP email address
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on let me think about that. I know the @ubuntu.com gets fowarded to my LP address. It this case @gmail.com
<Admiral_Chicago> and the LP name becames the prefix, so freddymartinez9@ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> which will get fowarded to freddymartinez9@gmail.com
<gnomefreak> people can send to it but i havent figured out how to send from it yet :(
<gnomefreak> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> isn't there some kind of set up I have to do though?
<asac> i think ubuntu does not provide an smtp service
<asac> so probably just fake from address and sent through your default smtp server
<Admiral_Chicago> my network doesn't support it regardless...
<gnomefreak> asac: `the only change by the looks of this is Fixed: 366113 - mozilla-plugin.pc should not depend on mozilla-xpcom.pc  but i will look into it more before i package it
<Admiral_Chicago> oh I see, maybe I was reading too much into this..going to try something...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah ... just USE it :)
<asac> gnomefreak: where is that from?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i plan too...
<asac> gnomefreak: 366113
<asac> actually landed in 1.8.0.10 ... which is not yet out
<asac> why do we see this issue at all?
<asac> but it really smells like this was the case in 1.8.0.9/1.8.1.1
<asac> --> translated: 1.5.0.9/2.0.0.1
<gnomefreak> http://planet.mozilla.org/
<asac> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/firefox-plugin.pc contains
<asac> Requires: firefox-xpcom = 2.0.0.1
<asac> so this is not our issue :/
<gnomefreak> tb 1.5.0.10 on the above address lists it as a build config
<gnomefreak> from bug 366113 seems like it was for all mozilla products
<asac> yes i see that ... the question is why did totem work before, but stopped to work in 1.5.0.9 though the bug you refer to is fixed1.8.1.2
<asac> which is not yet out
<asac> anyway ... lets see if an upgrade heals us
<asac> then we should bother
<asac> ^^ not
<gnomefreak> i was refering to tb side of that bug. but the totem bug was fixed in totem so it seemed to be a totem issue
<Admiral_Chicago> according to Sebastian Bacher that is fix released
<asac> ok ... i think its just a coincident that upstream drops plugin dependency on xpcom and we have a missing xpcom link in totem :)
<gnomefreak> yeah it was an issue with totem
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> hmm ... new totem is not yet available?
<gnomefreak> mz 366113
<gnomefreak> mozilla 366113
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 366113 in Build Config "mozilla-plugin.pc should not depend on mozilla-xpcom.pc" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366113
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> ah
<asac> :-P
<asac> gtk
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> so do we have a usable stacktrace of a crash due to this totem issue?
<asac> we somehow need to filter out all crash reports from that
<asac> then mark as duplicate and *after* this is done, mark as fix released :)
<gnomefreak> no not really just what we have seems to be it
<gnomefreak> can we rename thunderbird to thunderchicken :(
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> its funnier sounding :)
<asac> bug 63230 ... can you retrace?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63230 in firefox "firefox crash after opening totem in a tab" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63230
<gnomefreak> in a few i will try
<gnomefreak> i want to get source downloaded first retrace == alot of cpu/mem
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> no not until we have newer crash report
<gnomefreak> firefox 1.99+2.0b2+dfsg-1ubuntu2  we dont have anywhere
<asac> bug 71315 as well
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71315 in firefox "Crash with totem when opening an MPG link" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71315
<asac> gnomefreak: ah ... ok
<asac> maybe 71315 is ok?
<gnomefreak> ill tell you as soon as it shows
<gnomefreak> should be
<gnomefreak> yes should be fine
<gnomefreak> ok should have it by morning
<asac> ty
<gnomefreak> should i try to add the replytolist patch in 1.5.0.10 tb?
<asac> we probably won't ship it for now.
<asac> I might request approval upstream ... but not for 1.5.0.10 anymore. I guess for next release this should be doable
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu1+mt sound goo dot you?
<gnomefreak> good to*
<gnomefreak> retrace is done uploading files now good trace we got :)
<gnomefreak> mt-needconfirm is set on bug 71315 because ther eis no mt-traced defined in any wiki so i guess we stopped using it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71315 in firefox "Crash with totem when opening an MPG link" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71315
<gnomefreak> asac: please look at 71315 when you get time trace is done
<gnomefreak> it seems to not have been released yet the tar isnt a bz2 so i will wait for the upstream tar on mozilla.org or ftp.mozilla.org.   night everyone
<Admiral_Chicago> guys, I totally lied to you all, I won't be able to make the meeting tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> my sister is visiting my college to possibly come here next yea, I will be with her
<Admiral_Chicago> Ubugtu: you're in charge while I'm gone
<Admiral_Chicago> :). let me know how it goes
<gnomefreak> yayyyyyyyy i have it :)
<gnomefreak> i got source and ok for ubuntu forums menu :)
<gnomefreak> hmm
<asac> ok totem link problem has been a regression in latest upload.
<asac> bug 71315
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71315 in firefox "Crash with totem when opening an MPG link" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71315
<gnomefreak> for edgy?
<asac> no ... thats why i think that the link problem solves all bugs
<asac> just in feisty
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> im looking for dupes of the totem crash bugs atm (really needs someone with mozilla related bughelper for this
<asac> i guess all other crashes are still there
<asac> cant you just search for NS_CStringContainerInit
<asac> ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> so how can i use bughelper?
<asac> we have that really stupid clue file in wiki ... i would like to test :)
<gnomefreak> if you have davids files for bughelper you can search that string
<asac> files?
<asac> i only know of one file
<gnomefreak> his clue files
<asac> that is in wiki
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/ClueFile
<gnomefreak> i thought he had a few and was gonna make one for this issue
<asac> thats the one I know of
<gnomefreak> afaik that is just to search tags
<asac> dfarning isnot here yet ...hmm
<asac> bughelper depends on bzr ... tse
<asac> funny
<gnomefreak> well i cant seem to find any more dupes but i will be testing to see if its fixed in this update
<gnomefreak> asac: i cc
<gnomefreak> I cc'ed you the replys to and from Adam(the ubuntu forums menu guy) it has the attachment of what he sent me as source. Im not sure what the rules file should look like and what the depends are. Can you (when you get a minute) unofficially build it so i can look at the files to get an idea of what they should look like?
<asac> will look
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> looks like the totem/fx issue has been fixed. im gonna check a few of the links given to see if all are good
<asac> not seen the mail so far
<asac> yes it has
<asac> did we see crashers of other plugins as well recently?
<gnomefreak> not that im aware of
<gnomefreak> i dont like that this page resizes but im betting its the site not fx
<asac> if you refer to the bug i commented on, then i agree :)
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/86243
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86243 in firefox "Firefox crashes when accessing WindowsMedia content  (dup-of: 85112)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> that one
<asac> i want a cluefile for that string
<asac> i can't get bughelper work
<gnomefreak> http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=2939419&md5=486267e1edd7ec32e7a2a4d076f71593 is the link that does it for me
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~/ubuntu/clue$ bugxml -a firefox NS_CStringContainerInit "TOTEM NO LIBXPCOM CRASH"
<asac> #Traceback (most recent call last):
<asac>   File "/usr/bin/bugxml", line 75, in <module>
<asac>     main()
<gnomefreak> asac: im waiting for david to get it acked for upload to bughelper
<asac>   File "/usr/bin/bugxml", line 48, in main
<asac>     conf.local_packages_dir.strip(),
<asac> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'strip'
<asac> uploaded? ... we should be able to install locally too, right?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> but if its uploaded to bughelper than all we have to do is install bughelper and its in there
<gnomefreak> marking this bug as fix released since i get no more crashes on the sites listed
<asac> mark it duplicate please
<gnomefreak> thats the error you get when making the clue files
<gnomefreak> a duplicate of what?
<gnomefreak> bug 85112 was fixed as well as all dupes of it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<asac> yeah ... i want to see all duplicates found first :)
<gnomefreak> i cant find any more dupes i was looking all morning
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> do you think we catched them all?
<gnomefreak> i think we did yes since i cant find anymore. i see alot of JS crashes but not really any totem+fx media crashes
<gnomefreak> maybe wait for david to run bughelper on it
<asac> ... ok, but lets wait for a clue search, ok?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> so we find reports that have the string in comment but an unreasonable description ;)
<gnomefreak> btw i was playing with tb 1.5.0.10 last night but it was a tar.gz not a bz2 so im gonna wait for official release
<gnomefreak> i will get with david if i see him and see what clue files we have for it and see whats going on
<asac> tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> yeah
* asac wonders since when do they push weeklies in tar.gz
<gnomefreak> not sure who spun it but i found it FUCK
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> at best, david can setup a short instructios on how to properly set things up to develop clue files locally too
<gnomefreak> and use them
<gnomefreak> fx just crahsed
<gnomefreak> i had one of those links open and after closing fx it crashed
<asac> you know how you can checkout a tag?
<asac> i think its bad to take arbitrary tarballs from the net to build testbuilds
<asac> so better take from cvs
<gnomefreak> agreed it was from planet mozilla so i figured it was safe but will wait for official
<gnomefreak> oh this is bad
<gnomefreak> we need to go over all the dupes of that bug
<asac> i think so too
<asac> i guess all posted before feb 17 cannot be dups
<asac> as this is the date when I introduced this
<asac> no feb 15
<asac> but more like feb 16 ... so that is the range to decide
<gnomefreak> this is with new totem. im gonna send all my reports up on a bug and i will give you link so you can read it properly but from what i can tell its the same as some that were marked
<asac> will you ... or shallI ?
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> not sure yet i wasnt you to read the crash first to make sure im right that it was totem crash like before
<gnomefreak> want*
<asac> ok ... if unsure just paste here
<asac> we can discuss it then
<asac> bug 79491 should be too old for this issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79491 in firefox "Firefox crashes while playing a video with totem (dup-of: 85112)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79491
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<asac>  oh ... no it might actually be one of the first reports valid
<asac> oh sorry for confusion
<asac> jan 16
<gnomefreak> i think anything without a gdb ran we cant mark as dupe
<asac> of course not this bug
<asac> we can mark any bug that has NS_CStringContainerInit noted in comment
<asac> as dupe
<asac> if that is on console from reporter, than its definitly a dupe
<asac> /than/then/
<asac> bug 85102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85102 in totem "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so: undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit (dup-of: 85112)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<asac> is interesting
<asac> it has been posted on feb 14
<asac> that should be before the upload
<asac> hmm
<asac> did the initial reporter mention the string NS_CStringContainerInit ... or was it added later (e.g. by me?)
<gnomefreak> not sure
<asac> interesting ... the initial report was about liferea ... then the author noted that this happens in firefox too ... but that comment was after upload
<gnomefreak> reporter did it
<gnomefreak> from what i can tell atleast
<asac> bug 85174 is unlikely to be a dupe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85174 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with wmv in html page (dup-of: 85112)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<asac> first comment on NS_CStringContainerInit was posted on Feb 18
<asac> all garbage
<gnomefreak> the upload was the 19th for the fix
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/liferea-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so: undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit
<gnomefreak> he is getting that error though
<gnomefreak> im still uploading my crash
<asac> yes ... upload of firefox was 17th
<asac> first comment about that symbol 18th
<asac> ... but that was a new fix
<gnomefreak> i would look for any of them with a crash report attached not a gdb and compare with mine
<asac> same for 85198
<asac> bug 85198
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85198 in firefox "[Feisty]  FireFox crashes on trying to open http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy (dup-of: 85112)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85198
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<asac> you dropped the comment .... so its not a dupe ... but since no crash report attached i will reject it afterwards.
<gnomefreak> oh shit i think i knwo this bug all too well :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok bug 85511 appears to be the first report on this
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85511 in firefox "Firefox Crashes with no warning after an ubuntu update. (dup-of: 85112)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85511
<gnomefreak> there are something like 10 of them reported or atleast same title. not sure if its apport reports the same title for all bugs or not though
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<asac> i assume all other duplicates are correct
<asac> because they have higher bug numbers
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+filebug/napC4Xl2L0yDIm3L9fA8pjLQs2Z
<gnomefreak> take a look at that the upper section
<asac> what does it do?
<asac> or what does it tell me :)
<asac> you have latest totem installed? ... can you show me the dependencies of totem-mozilla package?
<asac> of the latest version i mean
<asac> i want to keep old to keep it reproducible for now
<gnomefreak> Provides: totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin, totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<gnomefreak> Depends: totem-xine (>= 2.17.91-0ubuntu3) | totem-gstreamer (>= 2.17.91-0ubuntu3), dbus
<asac> ok and how about totem-xine
<gnomefreak> give me a minute i wanna get this report finished real fast.
<asac> no need to show dependencies
<asac> already found it
<gnomefreak> Depends: libart-2.0-2 (>= 2.3.16), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.13.1), libbonobo2-0 (>= 2.15.0), libbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.15.1), libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libcairo2 (>= 1.3.12), libdbus-1-3 (>= 0.94), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.72), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.2), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.2), libgconf2-4 (>= 2.13.5), libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.5.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.9), libgnome-desktop-2 (>= 2.11.1), libgnome-keyring0 (>= 0.7.1), libgnome2
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: take a look wh9ile im gone? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<asac> can u reproduce this?
<asac> i have the feeling that this might be the other issue we are hunting
<asac> is there a dbg package for totem?
<asac> would be good to know where in totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin () it crashes
<gnomefreak> thats my bug
<gnomefreak> i just filed that bug
<gnomefreak> im pinging seb128 atm about it
<asac> about dbg package?
<asac> if you can reproduce i would like to test something
<asac> actually there is just one line that might crash
<asac> in totem code
<gnomefreak> i filed bug 86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<gnomefreak> he said its a differnet bug
<gnomefreak> he ONLY fixed missing symbols
<asac> yes it is
<asac> that is out of question
<asac> can you reproduce this?
<asac> maybe it should happen if you go to a site with video and then close the tab afterwards ... or navigate away or something
<gnomefreak> asac: i filed the bug so yes i can :)
<asac> cool
<asac> please get totem source ... apply the patch I send you and see if it goes away
<gnomefreak> i guess i have to go through the other 10 bugs with same titel to find out if its same bug
<gnomefreak> just totem or totme-xine?
<gnomefreak> totem-xine*
<asac> 100% ?
<asac> reproducible
<asac> it doesn't matter ... its all from the same source
<gnomefreak> well seeing as it happened to me i would have to say yes
<gnomefreak> my fx crashed i reported the bug 86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<asac> i don't see it when visiting that bug ... what do you need to do to crash?
<gnomefreak> asac: go to bug 86243 and click the link hes says crashed for him (with feisty) and leave it up for 5 minutes or so than close. than i get the apport reporter
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86243 in firefox "Firefox crashes when accessing WindowsMedia content  (dup-of: 85112)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86243
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85112 in firefox "Firefox crashes after watching embedded video (undefined symbol: NS_CStringContainerInit)" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85112
<gnomefreak> now if i can do it every time i dont have a clue.
<gnomefreak> give me a minute lets see if i can
<asac> thats what i try to ask you :)
<gnomefreak> this time it crashed on load
<gnomefreak> loading the page
<gnomefreak> gonna look at stack see how close to same it is from last time
<gnomefreak> same stacktrace
<gnomefreak> i will get you a link to try
<asac> its fine
<gnomefreak> http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=2939419&md5=486267e1edd7ec32e7a2a4d076f71593  does this link crash for you at all in feistys fx either while loading or after closing?
<gnomefreak> what it looks like is due to the missing symbol it wasnt crashing but closing now that the symbol is fixed its allowing it to crash
<asac> it crashes
<gnomefreak> from what you can tell its due to totem plugin?
<gnomefreak> atleast thats how i read the report
<asac> gnomefreak: can you run a retrace on that stacktrace?
<asac> with totem -dbgsym installed (e.g. run apport -d ??)
<gnomefreak> not without core dump
<gnomefreak> i may have the full file
<gnomefreak> give me a sec
<asac> there is a coredump attached to bug 86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<gnomefreak> im running it
<gnomefreak> i still had the crash log
<gnomefreak> its running
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> he really needs to update his frigging repos
<gnomefreak> WARNING: library /usr/lib/totem/libtotem-basic-plugin.so not known to firefox 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1 dependencies (using totem-xine 2.17.91-0ubuntu3)
<gnomefreak> a bunch of them because of the firefox version you released so i will end up installing all -dbg packages see if that helps if this is no good
<gnomefreak> but we will see what i get brb while its running
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407679
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 407679 in Browser plugin "Crash on webtv.tv2.no" [Critical,New] 
<asac> can you try to apply and test if your crash is gone?
<gnomefreak> when im done with retrace. i also need the command and the path to place the patch
<asac> i can tell
<gnomefreak> looks like its grabbing the -dbgsym for everything. want me to upload stack and threadstack to the bug for this crash?
<asac> sure ... just because i am curious :)
<asac> how a proper stack with dbgsym looks like
<gnomefreak> thats what i just ran
<asac> not yet there
<gnomefreak> ok uploaded retrace info to bug 86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<asac> are totem -dbgsym packages installed
<asac> never mind
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=82498&action=view  is the patch right?
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=82498
<asac> yes
<asac> apt-get source totem
<gnomefreak> already did
<asac> ok
<asac> change to totem directory
<asac> and use
<asac> dpkg-edit-patch to create a new one
<asac> e.g.
<asac> dpkg-edit-patch 10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destructor
<asac> done?
<asac> then download patch
<asac> and appy
<asac> apply
<asac> e.g.
<asac> patch -p0 </tmp/downloaded_patch
<asac> if that worked
<asac> you exit dpatch-edit mode by hitting Ctrl-D
<asac> afterwards a new file debian/patches/10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destructor.dpatch
<asac> should be there
<asac> with the patch included
<asac> and it should be listed in debian/patches/00list
<asac> you get it?
<asac> sorry
<asac> its not dpkg-edit-patch
<asac> but
<asac> dpatch-edit-patch of course
<gnomefreak> ok hold on i got tied up for a minute
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> i run dpkg-edit-patch 10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destructor in totem dir right?
<gnomefreak> bash: dpkg-edit-patch: command not found  what package do i need?
<gnomefreak> i just searched for dpkg-edit and found nothing
<asac> dpatch-edit-patch
<asac> see above :)
<gnomefreak> yeah its stopping
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/totem-2.17.91$ dpatch-edit-patch 10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destructor
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * /home/gnomefreak/totem-2.17.91/debian/patches/10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destructor.dpatch does not exist, it will be created as a new dpatch.
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * Copying /home/gnomefreak/totem-2.17.91 to reference directory.
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * Cleaning /tmp/dpep-ref.x22783/totem-2.17.91
<gnomefreak> debian/rules:10: /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> <endflood>
<asac> wierd ... i will try in a minute to see whats that
<gnomefreak> and grabbing the patch with wget is weird too i have to hit enter because it says 100% but never brings me back to prompt
<gnomefreak> its full patch though
<gnomefreak> ther eis also no debien dir after unpacking totems tar
<gnomefreak> there is* debian*
<asac> you are doing wrong then
<asac> ok
<asac> apt-get source
<asac> should extract the dir for you
<asac> if you have downloaded dsc diff.gz and orig.tar.gz in pieces
<asac> you can run
<asac> dpkg-source -x somepacke_....dsc
<asac> to extract
<asac> don't do it manually (e.g. no tar xzf  on orig)
<gnomefreak> should i put them in the totem dir?
<asac> what?
<asac> just remove everything you have
<asac> then run apt-get source totem :)
<gnomefreak> ok re running give me a bit of time for it to finish
<gnomefreak> ok done
<gnomefreak> i have all 3 (tar, diff, dsc)
<gnomefreak> ok ran dpkg-source -x totem_bleh.dsc
<gnomefreak> ah now i have debian dir.
<gnomefreak> ok now should i try to run dpatch?
<asac> yeah
<asac> dpatch-edit-patch <nameofpatch>
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> then patch (with attachment from gnome bug)
<asac> then exit temporary totem edit directory by ctrl-D or typing exit :)
<asac> then there is a new patch in debian/patches/
<asac> you need to add it to 00list
<asac> then edit changelog and fire
<gnomefreak> its not letting me run dpatch-edit-patch <nameofpatch>
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> attachment.cgi?id=82498 is name of patch
<asac> no
<asac> see above
<asac> 10_<something>
<asac> 10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destru
<asac> ctor
<gnomefreak> i didnt see a patch with that name though
<asac> thats how we will name it
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> its not a file, but a name you have to choose
<asac> the file in debian/patches will be named that way
<gnomefreak> so run dpatch-edit-patch 10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destructor   should i add patch name to end of that command?
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch 10_gnomebug_407679_crash_in_totemScriptablePlugin_destructor attachment.cgi?id=82498   like that?
<asac> no
<asac> just run without file
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> still stopping
<asac> dpatch-edit-patch changes to edit mode and will record all changes you do inside of that
<asac> in a dpatch file
<asac> you enter an interactive shell
<gnomefreak> it doesnt
<asac> you sure?
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * Cleaning /tmp/dpep-ref.y23675/totem-2.17.91
<gnomefreak> debian/rules:10: /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> same exact as i pasted above when i ran it for the first time
<asac> then you do something wrong ... cant tell from here ... works well in feisty for me
<asac> If you wish to abort the process, exit the shell such that it returns an exit
<asac> code of "230". This is typically done by exiting the shell with the command
<asac> 'exit 230'.
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:/tmp/dpep-work.n32640/totem-2.17.91$
<asac> thats how it ends for me
<gnomefreak> i will pastebin what im doing
<asac> i just run dpatch-edit-patch my_new_patch
<asac> in directory
<asac> totem-2.17.91
<asac> replace my_new_patch with any name you like
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6572/
<asac> hmmm ... install gnome-pkg-tools
<asac> ??
<gnomefreak> ill try
<asac> its in the build-depends
<asac> you should do
<asac> apt-get build-deps totem
<gnomefreak> ah its installing
<gnomefreak> will run build-dep next to make sure i have everything
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> E: Build-dependencies for totem could not be satisfied.
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> aptitude update
<asac> in advance
<gnomefreak> but i have gnome-pkg-tools
<asac> might new package have landed
<asac> you need them anyway, otherwise you won't be able to build totem
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> running upgrade right now and i will try build-dep again :(
<asac> update :)
<asac> not upgrade :)
<gnomefreak> after update i tried again same error
<gnomefreak> so i figured lets upgrade and try since i have to upgrade anyway
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get build-dep totem (that should work damnit)
<gnomefreak> does it work for you? totem is a dummy package from what i get from search totem, should i try build-dep tptem-xine maybe?
<gnomefreak> s/tptem-xine/totem-xine
<asac> what happens if you run the above line?
<asac> iirc i installed build-deps a minute ago
<asac> in that way
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep totem
<gnomefreak> Reading package lists... Done
<gnomefreak> Building dependency tree
<gnomefreak> Reading state information... Done
<gnomefreak> E: Build-dependencies for totem could not be satisfied.
<asac> and apt-get update did run successfully?
<gnomefreak> still cant get them
<gnomefreak> aptitude doesnt have a build-dep command neither does smart im gonna try -f install
<gnomefreak> still nothing
<gnomefreak> asac: what totem version do you have?
<gnomefreak> it works for other packages just not totem
<asac> 2.17.91-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> same here :(
<asac> hmmm ... i guess I will upload the prepared package (already it it by now) ... maybe you build it and see if issue is gone?
<asac> ok ... you can grep source pieces from http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-feisty/
<gnomefreak> well i got dpatch to work
<asac> and dpkg-source -x totem_2.17.91-0ubuntu4.dsc
<asac> but wait a minute ... orig.tar.gz is not yet uploaded
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> what do i do while im in dpatch?
<gnomefreak> im gonna continue than worry about it before build
<asac> when you are in dpatch
<asac> you apply patch
<asac> then exit dpatch
<asac> and document your changes in debian/changelog as well as enable patch in 00list
<asac> then you are done and can spin
<gnomefreak> k running patch -po
<gnomefreak> -p0
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> does this look right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6583/
<gnomefreak> patch -p0 is taking a long time to finish
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: Warning: * No base-patch supplied, not applying any patches. is my main concern
<asac> ah ok
<asac> thats not a problem for now
<asac> as we don' change files already affected by any other patch
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> if you need some patch applied in advance you can name it as second argument
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> all patches that are listed before that patch in 00list will be applied too before you enter dpatch shell
<gnomefreak> 10:44
<asac> maybe read man dpatch-edit-patch
<gnomefreak> this is taking longer than i would have though so i gave time so i know how longish it took
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:/tmp/dpep-work.W27405/totem-2.17.91$ patch -p0 /home/gnomefreak/attachment.cgi\?id\=82498   should i have added /debian/patches to the end?
<asac> patch -p0 < /home/gnomefreak/attachment.cgi\?id\=82498
<asac> should do the trick
<gnomefreak> ok much better i missed the <
<gnomefreak> should i change ubuntu3 to ubuntu4?
<asac> yes
<asac> add comment that you added patch xxxx in order to fix lp #bugnumber
<asac> but don't edit debian/ files in dpatch shell
<gnomefreak> im not
<asac> ok
<asac> just upstream file changes are tracked that way
<gnomefreak> ok changelog is done now i have to figure out how to grab build-dep (should i build this with dpkg-buildpackage?
<asac> yes
<asac> it will tell you what packages are needed
<gnomefreak> it bothers me im the only one it fails for
<asac> yeah ... maybe you miss universe/multiverse or some other repo=
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> ill re check but seems i have them i thought but checking
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
<asac> deb-src are not important
<asac> deb ... are
<gnomefreak> i have them too
<gnomefreak> im gonan install them as control lists them and see what happens
<gnomefreak> i know whats wrong just not sure how to fix it
<gnomefreak> libnspr-dev libnss-dev are the issues
<gnomefreak> its telling me i have wrong firefox version but i have ubuntu version
<gnomefreak> libnspr-dev: Depends: libnspr4 (= 2:1.firefox2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1) but 2:1.firefox2.0.0.1+1-1 is to be installed
<gnomefreak> Installed: 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1 is my firefox version
<asac> hmm
<asac> was plain simple here
<asac> you cannot install firefox-dev package?
<asac> maybe start at square one again ... do an apt-get update; then apt-get build-dep totem ... then you should be able to build
<gnomefreak> nope but give me a minute might have idea
<asac> you have something messed up which i cannot see ... should be *really* straight forward
<gnomefreak> E: Version 'firefox2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1' for 'firefox-dev' was not found
<gnomefreak> its not installable but its there
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~$ policy firefox-dev
<gnomefreak> firefox-dev:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak>   Candidate: 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak>   Version table:
<gnomefreak>      2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<gnomefreak> gonna try it from packages.ubuntu.com
<asac> can't install it from there?
<asac> at least its a candidate
<gnomefreak> im trying right now
<gnomefreak> no i cant becaise of libnss and others alike
<asac> try to remove all firefox packages first ... guess you have 2.0.0.1+1-1 installed ... which was a wrong version.
<gnomefreak> libnss-dev: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2:1.firefox2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> could it be the 2:1. giving issue?
<gnomefreak> i already removed and purged firefox
<gnomefreak> firefox: Installed: 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> E: Version '2.0.0.1+1-1' for 'firefox' was not found
<asac> csn't tell then ... other that its messed up with you
<asac> sorry
<gnomefreak> i know how but damn
<gnomefreak> what is the reinstall command
<gnomefreak> apt-get install --reinstall?
<asac> yes
<asac> but probably won't help
<asac> you have to run that on libnss3
<asac> and libnspr
<asac> + -dev packages
<gnomefreak> fixingf it
<gnomefreak> i had wrong versions of 2 packages
<asac> good :)
<asac> or not so good :-P
<gnomefreak> well being fixed i hope :)
<gnomefreak> ha i win
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> lol
<gnomefreak> its building
<gnomefreak> its on make so it will be a while but ill let you know
<asac> fine
<asac> just let us know if the patches the issue
<gnomefreak> is the version gonna stay the same?
<gnomefreak> this way i can install it and not worry about this issue i had with ff with totem
<asac> what?
<asac> ah ... if the build is the same, then yes ... we can tell them that they should use ubuntu5 for the update as we named a testbuild ubuntu4
<asac> so you get an upgrade anyway
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i just dont want to run into "wrong packages being installed" when upgrade
<asac> no that won't happen
<gnomefreak> k cool :
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> its done :)
<asac> no crash?
<gnomefreak> oh i dont know yet
<gnomefreak> still crashes on that link
<gnomefreak> closes not crashes
<gnomefreak> ah hold that thought
<asac> what? firefox still closes?
<asac> you added the new dpatch file to 00list?
<asac> please paste the content of the new dpatch file somehwere
<gnomefreak> hold on a minute
<gnomefreak> and yes i did
<gnomefreak> ok site is open video is playing and i will leave it open while i go smoke and see what happens
* gnomefreak forgot to install libtotem-plparser1 on first test
<asac> why was libtotem-plparser1 not installed automatically?
<asac> was there at least a complaint about this when upgrading package?
<gnomefreak> i used dpkg -i to install them
<gnomefreak> the ubuntu4 build
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i upload to my site give you link you do what needs to be done?
<gnomefreak> that should teach totem to mess with us :)
<asac> ok
<asac> i will review you diff ... and forward to seb
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> please set bug to mt-confirm
<asac> and note where to find the fixed package
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> asac: like this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> do we know of any dupes?
<asac> not yet thorougly triaged ...  we need bughelper I guess to be sure
<asac> at least for those that already have a proper stacktrace attached
<AlexLatchford> Evening guys
<asac> hi
<AlexLatchford> lol you are killing my inbox asac
<AlexLatchford> you to hjmf
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah ... did constant bug triage today ;)
<asac> hope my karma gets a face lift tomorrow :)
<asac> but will stop now ... cannot see bugs at least till wednesday anymore
<AlexLatchford> fair enough
<hjmf> hi lol
<poningru> yarr
<AlexLatchford> word.
<asac> i extended wiki page about state by adding content for state "confirmed" further i did some minor updates to state "needinfo" ... maybe you want to read before meeting tonight
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<asac> especiall description for Needs Info is new as well all in state confirmed
<hjmf> asac: here is my daily question about tags
<asac> hjmf: go ahead :)
<hjmf>  if a retrace is done is there still a tag like mt-traced? not in the wiki
<asac> read the content in wiki ... should be clearly documented now
<hjmf> k
<asac> now its right
<asac> mt-confirm is now the tag to indicate that a bug might be ready to transition to next state
<poningru> just wanted to ask what I added to the meeting agenda is ok
<asac> have you added you name to your agenda point?
<poningru> yes sir
<asac> :)
<poningru> err not the second one though
<gnomefreak> its all uploaded asac http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Totem/ and its fixed
<poningru> the one about speeding up security update
<hjmf> once the retrace is done, we change to mt-needconfirm and then you decide?
<hjmf> ?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> ok do so ... whatever you find worth discussion should be good for discussion
<gnomefreak> hjmf: thats about right as i understand it
<hjmf> gnomefreak: k
<asac> yeah ... but please use mt-confirm (just changed it in wiki)
<hjmf> asac: k
<gnomefreak> goiing through the 10 bugs i have listed and seeing if same issue
<asac> fine
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam |  Next meeting will be Feb. 19 2007 at 21:30UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. | The agenda for the meeting is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings | preview package to fix totem crashes is at http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Totem/
<gnomefreak> asac: they are marked as dupes of another bug should i add mine as a dupe since i have all the fixed info on it?
<gnomefreak> or re mark them as dupes of my bug
<asac> which bug are they marked as duplicate?
<asac> is it the same issue?
<asac> maybe it has been duped wrongly
<gnomefreak> so far yes its bug 86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<gnomefreak> i know bug 85427 is a dupe of mine for sure
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85427 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin]  (dup-of: 86265)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85427
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<gnomefreak> doh nvm
<asac> so what is the quetsion now? Which should be the new master bug?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> tag bug 86265 if that is not a problem?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<asac> has someone still problems to install dom-inspector package on edgy?
<gnomefreak> no other bug besides mine and the one duped as mine
<gnomefreak> nope i dont
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: do you have bughelper
<AlexLatchford> afraid not
<AlexLatchford> havent had the time to investigate it yet
<gnomefreak> me neither
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: 19 Feb 16:30: Mozilla Team | 21 Feb 07:00: Edubuntu | 21 Feb 11:00: Kernel Team | 22 Feb 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Feb 12:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 25 Feb 12:00: LoCo Team
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> @schedule hamburg
<asac> so no idea about my city :)
<asac> @schedule berlin
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 19 Feb 22:30: Mozilla Team | 21 Feb 13:00: Edubuntu | 21 Feb 17:00: Kernel Team | 22 Feb 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Feb 18:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 25 Feb 18:00: LoCo Team
<asac> k new firefox will be out in 3 days
<asac> hope tbird too
<asac> rc source is here
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2.0.0.2-candidates/rc4/firefox-2.0.0.2-source.tar.bz2
<asac> gnomefreak: here is the tbird RC source
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/1.5.0.9-candidates/rc1/thunderbird-1.5.0.9-source.tar.bz2
<asac> you want to test if package still compiles or if I need to adapt some patches?
<asac> (you don't need too ... just if you want to gain a bit more practice :))
<asac> I will package this anyway :)
<gnomefreak> i will later today im heading to lunch. ty
<asac> ok .... just let me know if patches apply cleanly and if you see any regression, like enigmail package is broken, etc. thx
<asac> ok guys ... cu at meeting in a few hours
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please clarify why you have change bug title of Bug 85198
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85198 in firefox "[Feisty]  FireFox crashes on trying to open http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85198
<asac> from  when I drag some Icons , firefox crashed ... to [Feisty]  FireFox crashes on trying to open http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cinphy
<asac> ?
<asac> i mean i couldn't reproduce, but i never tested to drag icons on that page
<asac> :)
<asac> did you?
<gnomefreak> i couldnt reproduce it and i didnt want 2 seperate issues on one bug
<asac> k
<asac> is it now marked as duplicate properly?
* asac is away again :)
<AlexLatchford> okay, im off for a bit, ill be back at about 22UTC
<asac> bug 83118
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83118 in firefox "Some components are non-free" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83118
<asac> salty-horse: hi
<salty-horse> hi everyone
<asac> so how can I reproduce ?
<asac> its about bug 82168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82168 in firefox "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82168
<salty-horse> ok, do you have the autoscroll feature enabled?
<asac> salty-horse: yes
<salty-horse> ok
<asac> have enabled middlemouse.paste as well as middlemous.contentLoadURL
<salty-horse> if you click the middle mouse button, and get that little circle, and hover over it with the mouse, what mouse cursor icon do you see?
<salty-horse> my settings:
<asac> a hand ... like move
<salty-horse> middlemouse.contentLoadURL: false - middlemouse.paste: false
<asac> yeah me too ... got that confused :)
<asac> what desktop environment do you use?
<salty-horse> GNOME
<asac> what theme?
<salty-horse> my edgy is a dapper upgrade - not a fresh install
<salty-horse> regular one - haven't changed any theme
<salty-horse> be it cursors or something else
<salty-horse> and i do get the hand icon when dragging windows
<asac> so which is selected if you open Theme Preference dialog?
<salty-horse> Human
<asac> ok
<asac> hmmm ... maybe if you reselect that theme, this gets fixed?
<asac> e.g. select something else, then select Human again?
<salty-horse> 1) switched to industrial tango - firefox is taking 100% cpu :( sec
<asac> oh yes ... it might crash :)
<asac> when switching theme
<asac> that is known
<asac> for me it just stalls and consumes cpu for some time though.
<salty-horse> cursor is still the "resize top" - going back to Human
<asac>  ... have you tried a new firefox profile and see if the problem disappears?
<asac> please backup your .mozilla directory first
<salty-horse> on #developers @ irc.mozilla.org someone using ubuntu has experienced the same problem
<salty-horse> trying a new profile
<salty-horse> created a new profile, and set the autoscroll and middlemouse config. still the same cursor
<asac> without that config?
<asac> same?
<salty-horse> without that config there is no autoscroll :)
<salty-horse> (for a long time i didn't even know there was an autoscroll in the linux firefox)
<asac> is that the default for you?
<asac> for me mm.paste defaults to true and mm.contentLoadURL defaults to false
<salty-horse> the autoscroll defaults to "false" on linux - because "paste" is more native
<salty-horse> yes, here too
<salty-horse> defaults are unchangable
<asac> some defaults might be changeable in /etc/firefox dir?
<salty-horse> i haven't touched those
<asac> ok
<salty-horse> note that the new profile i tested on has no extensions etc
<asac> was just confused that you need to enable middlemous.paste
<salty-horse> i needed to DISABLE it :)
<asac> i don't need to do that
<salty-horse> your default for middlemouse.paste is "disabled"?
<asac> do you see the same in thunderbird?
<asac> with all settings default?
<asac> no ... its true, but it still works
<salty-horse> i don't have autoscroll in thunderbird - i need to enable it
<salty-horse> (it's off by default)
<asac> what?
<salty-horse> there is no autoscroll setting in thunderbird
<asac> i did nothing afaik ... and its enabled. ... wait a sec.
<asac> it works in message preview pane
<salty-horse> OH
<salty-horse> in the message preview, yse
<salty-horse> oh, now it works both in tb and firefox
<asac> crazy
<asac> so you get a hand now?
<salty-horse> i think the re-themeing changed it
<salty-horse> yes
<salty-horse> but i'll try tomorrow after a restart :)
<asac> so you needed to reopen firefox afterwards?
<salty-horse> or today if you're willing to wait
<salty-horse> perhaps
<salty-horse> not sure when it got fixed
<asac> just post your results here ... and leave a message in the bug.
<salty-horse> i'll update the bug with my findings
<asac> great
<asac> ty
<salty-horse> (when i do the test cases)
<salty-horse> n,ty!
<salty-horse> aaaa! now it's back to the old cursor
<salty-horse> and i didn't restart or anything
<salty-horse> oh, it's specific to a certain tab
<asac> what?
<asac> to what tab?
<salty-horse> i have about 30 tabs open (not usual - blame the feed reader), and i get the correct icon in 4 of them
<asac> good can reproduce
<asac> please post info to bug and fix description
<salty-horse> trying after a restart
<asac> we have to open good amout of tabs to trigger this bug
<salty-horse> no.. i triggered it with just one tab
<asac> open all tabs from planet debian worked for me ... I get complete random behaviour ... sometime the resize up icon, sometimes a finger ... et al ... some work well though
<salty-horse> that's not the case in here
<salty-horse> maybe i got less chaotic randomness :)
<asac> maybe because I opened 60 tabs :) ... can you update the description to include this info on how to reproduce?
<salty-horse> what arrow are you getting here? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ask_a_ninja
<asac> i guess it does not depend on the site, but something else what you see
<salty-horse> and what cursor in here? http://www.prosody.co.uk/2007/02/19/carnival-of-video-game-bloggers/
<asac> i get good cursor if i don't use many tabs
<salty-horse> in wp i get the hand move cursor, in prosody i get the resize one
<asac> its completely random
<asac> now i get good cursor at both patges
<asac> but bad ones in others
<salty-horse> hmm
<salty-horse> do you think you also get that randomness when opening just one tab?
<asac> just update the info ... that should be enough infos for us to deal with this for now.
<salty-horse> ok
<salty-horse> updating
<asac> if we need something, I will ping you :)
<asac> thanks alot for coming here
<salty-horse> submitted
<salty-horse> can you update the status please?
<asac> ok ... i updated the general description as well
<asac> next run i process all that wait for state confirm, this bug will be confirmed and then investigated :)
<salty-horse> and moved to bugzilla@mozilla if necessary?
<asac> at state confirmed i will post some instructions what to do to get this closer to resolvation
<asac> if we can verify that this is an upstream issue, we will communicate it to their bug-tracker and work with them, yes.
<salty-horse> great
<salty-horse> thanks!
<asac> if you see that i drop instructions and think you can contribute feel free to do so :) ... otherwise some team member
<asac> will take over when time slot permits :)
<salty-horse> ok. i'll follow the bug by email
<asac> fine.
<gnomefreak> poningru: @schedule now works in here
<poningru> woah awesome
<poningru> did not know that
<poningru> just got back from class
<gnomefreak> i had it set up today
<poningru> I thought it was at 1530
<gnomefreak> nope
<poningru> brb let me grab lunch
<gnomefreak> 10 minutes
<gnomefreak> asac: thunderbird 1.5.0.9rc? arnt the 1.5.0.9 already been relesed?
<asac> oh yeah :)
<asac> sorry
<asac> probaly not yet updated then
<gnomefreak> ill work on firefox maybe after dinner since meeting will run into dinner most likely
<gnomefreak> poningru: btw when you add agenda point please add your name
* gnomefreak goes for fast smoke before meeting
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> but I thought maybe asac would want to do that one
* poningru smacks the smoke off of gnomefreak's hands
<asac> poningru: which?
<poningru> asac: faster security updates
<asac> lets start?
<poningru> ready
<poningru> in -meeting right?
<asac> j
<asac> y
<poningru> blargh?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get a chance to review the diff?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: now I am. won't be for long
<Admiral_Chicago> just checking my computer very quickly
<poningru> hurry
<gnomefreak> i forgot you werent gonna be here
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you are free :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: not really, just came back to get some supplies
<gnomefreak> poningru: how versed are you in packaging?
<poningru> not well
<poningru> I thought about just get --source firefox
<poningru> patching the orig
<poningru> from diffs of 2.0.0.2
<poningru> bugs
<poningru> and just rebuilding that
<gnomefreak> poningru: ok if i were you get with asac with packaging for now. im still learning but its a bit hard when you have new upstream tar
<gnomefreak> patches dont apply and shit like that.
<poningru> ah
* gnomefreak running into that with thunderbird
<gnomefreak> been fighting with it
<gnomefreak> after 8 hours i got totem built :(
* poningru invokes level 20 Super-Sword for gnomefreak
<poningru> fight away my friend
<gnomefreak> i will try to have tb 2.0 for tomorrow on my site
<poningru> awesome
<gnomefreak> see how far i can get with it tonight
* gnomefreak wonders if im eating tonight :(
<gnomefreak> ok will return later
<poningru> ttyl
<poningru> wait what?
<poningru> what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> what mena?
<gnomefreak> mean*
<poningru> if you are eating tonight
<poningru> dont tell me you are like my roommate
<poningru> speaking of which brb
<gnomefreak> not sure time im gonna eat tonight thats all
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-20
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get back. did you say for thunderbird i needed the 10_visibility_hidden_patch.dpatch patch
<pochu> hello :)
<Admiral_Chicago> how did the meeting goL
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone have the minutes?
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: aren't them in the wiki?
<Admiral_Chicago>  i could check, not sure.
<Admiral_Chicago> no not updated yet
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: don't you know where ubuntulog logs?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, I might be able to check in -meetings but I can do that later, have to study atm
<pochu> Admiral_Chicago: :)
<poningru> gnomefreak: are you packaging right now?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... definitly for 1.5.0.10 ... fuer 2.0b i am not sure
<gnomefreak> poningru: no i was sleeping at that time but yes i am
<gnomefreak> asac: its for 2.0 ill try without it
<gnomefreak> it looks like its built in tb 2.0
<gnomefreak> asac: it keeps failing and im not sure what it means so im creating a log for it i will post it somewhere
<asac> here
<asac> building fails?
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> heres the log http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Thunderbird-Feisty/Thunderbird_2.0b2/
<AlexLatchford> Woop, just passed my driving test
<asac> congrats
<asac> gnomefreak: can't ell ... i guess you miss some configure options
<asac> can take a look at what is listed in mail/config/mozconfig ... and maybe add anythiung you don't see in configure at debian/rules
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> theres no easy automated way of building a rulefile from the upstream source is there?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> ok will look
<asac> take a look and see if there is any default option that is in mail/.../mozconfig :)
<gnomefreak> mk_add_options MOZ_CO_PROJECT=mail  isnt in rules how would i add it (and would it go into config options?
<gnomefreak> or somwhere in make (mk im thinking is make)
<asac> application=mail  ??
<asac> should be there?
<asac> already?
<gnomefreak> its in config
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> in rules
<gnomefreak> --enable-application=mail \ from rules
<asac> then its fine ... MOZ_CO_PROJECT is actually a checkout option, not a build option iirc. so don't bother
<asac> yes
<asac> thats right
<gnomefreak> hm
<gnomefreak> thise are the only 2 options in mozconfig
<gnomefreak> those
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> there are 3 configs in rules 1 all commented starts with work NULL 2 starts with word NULL but not commented than a smaller section in pink that doesnt have null
<asac> in pink?
<asac> please post configure options somewhere
<asac> current ones :)
<gnomefreak> sh -c "cd build-dir/mozilla; ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) \
<gnomefreak> k i will post what i see :)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364917
<gnomefreak> if i am right i have to add it to the last part i pasted
<asac> yes you have to add to CONFIGURE_OPTIONS
<asac> sure
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<asac> what do you want to adD?
<asac> please use --enable-cairo too
<gnomefreak> --enable-application=mail \ added that to the bottom
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> guess its --enable-system-cairo
<asac> to use system cairo libs
<asac> good ... might help
<gnomefreak> ok ill try now
<asac> -enable-necko-protocols=http,file,jar,viewsource,res,data  ...  guess that one can be dropped
<asac> or set to =default
<asac> like with --enable-extension s
<asac> switch
<asac> ah --enable-system-cairo is already there
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> i dont see that one what section are you looking in
<asac> --enable-application=mail
<asac> also exists
<gnomefreak> # Add here commands to configure the package. sh -c "cd build-dir/mozilla; ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) \
<gnomefreak> im adding them under the above line
<asac> CONFIGURE_OPTIONS = \ ... ?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> in CONFIGURE_OPTIONS
<asac> not there
<gnomefreak> ok added default to necko line
<gnomefreak> you want me to add --enable-extension switch?
<asac> exists
<asac> already
<gnomefreak> oh yes i see it
<asac> but all this does not solve the problem
<gnomefreak> correct
<asac> can you please try if compiling the default fashion works?
<asac> you have to extract the upstream tarball somewhere
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> no ... i mean the tar.bz
<asac> 2
<gnomefreak> how do you configure
<asac> ok ... when done
<asac> yhou have a mozilla directory?
<asac> mozilla/ dir?
<asac> inside that directory
<asac> you create a file called .mozconfig
<asac> in it just place at top line:
<asac> . $topsrcdir/mail/config/mozconfig
<gnomefreak> i create that file in the moz dir?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> with the . in the beginning?
<asac> yes
<asac> all the same I wrote
<gnomefreak> cant save it let me try something
<asac> ok .... .mozconfig file should contain:
<asac> . $topsrcdir/mail/config/mozconfig
<gnomefreak> ok done
<asac> ac_add_options --enable-default-toolkit=gtk2
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and the --enable-extension option from current debian/rules
<asac> further
<asac> ac_add_options --enable-optimize --disable-debug
<asac> ac_add_options --disable-tests
<asac> that should be it for now
<asac> please post what you have in .mozconfig now
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364938
<gnomefreak> the --enable looks wrong
<gnomefreak> ah ac_add_options --enable-extension
<asac> '\' is too much
<asac> yes
<asac> ac_add_options
<asac> is needed in each line
<asac> and no \ at the end
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364942
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<asac> no
<asac> \
<gnomefreak> i took it out of the file
<asac> yes \ is too much
<gnomefreak> ok its out of file but i didnt redo it on pastebin
<asac> k
<asac> make -f client.mk build
<asac> should spin it
<asac> lets see how far we get
<gnomefreak> im done with the .mozconfig?
<asac> for now
<asac> later we have to add more
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> lot more
<asac> but to see if it builds it should be enough
<gnomefreak> its running
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364949 last few lines
<asac> those lines contain no info ... but i guess its the same as before
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<gnomefreak> i have most of the "make" lines if needed or ai can pipe it to file if more help
<asac> maybe add --disable-elf-dynstr-gc
<asac> --without-system-nspr
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364951 here is what i have ill try that option also
<asac> is important also
<gnomefreak> in the .mozconfig?
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> ok added
<asac> maybe --disable-pedantic
<gnomefreak> run it again?
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> but as its in the debian/rules already, i doubt that this is it
<asac> yes try
<gnomefreak> ok gonna run it again
<asac> take care the you see it is configuring again at the beginning
<asac> if it does automatically be make -f client.mk build
<asac> then fine
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364959
<asac> yeah no configure
<asac> make -f client.mk clean ?
<asac> then build again?
<gnomefreak> ok trying it
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> its not running configure for some reason now
<gnomefreak> im cleaning again to make sure
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364977 is the beginning after running command
<asac> k
<asac> rm config.status
<asac> this should do the trick
<asac> then just run build
<gnomefreak> ok running build command again
<gnomefreak> much better i see configure
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/364980
<gnomefreak> still failing
<asac> hmmm .... then try to find build instructions for tbird 2 ... there must be a tweak or something ... will look as soon as i can, but probably not today :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> maybe there is discussion on mozillazine?
<gnomefreak> i will look
<gnomefreak> i didnt see anything pertaining to what im doing if you find something when you look let me know im gonna try to get fx3.0 out by morning if i can
* gnomefreak is away for a few hours
<gnomefreak> im her efor a minute. during the firefox 3.0 build i noticed there was no "archive" dir. does this mean i have to "merge" it?
<gnomefreak> here for*
<asac> hehe
<asac> firefox has no embedded tarball
<asac> you have to merge it
<asac> have fun
<asac> extract fresh tarball
<asac> try to apply the whole diff.gz
<asac> however there should be several already applied ... and most need manual adaption
<asac> at least upstream committed a good bunch of our patches to trunk already
<asac> so maybe you just need to port very few
<gnomefreak> that means i have to make a debian dir. with the files
<asac> you can patch the debian dir
<asac> just apply only debian/ patches
<asac> from diff.gz
<asac> e.g.
<asac> gunzip -c /tmp/patch.diff.gz | filterdiff -i */debian/* | patch -p1
<asac> or something like that
<asac> see man filterdiff
<asac> in package patchutils
<gnomefreak> ok i think i can do that
<gnomefreak> i will try tonight
<asac> yeah ... give it a spin :)
<asac> maybe it really compiles :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> which would be a great success
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> yes it would :)
<asac> but i think you should switch to .mozconfig
<asac> configuration
<asac> from manual configure
<gnomefreak> it wont build .debs will it?
<asac> i have a .mozconfig somewhere which is known to be valid for trunk
<asac> it doesn't matter
<asac> its just if you use .mozconfig you use make -f client.mk build instead of plain make in debian/rules
<asac> make install should be the same
<asac> and that you don't need configure
<asac> if you use .mozconfig
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> anyway ... if I were you ... i would first try to do something more simple :)
* gnomefreak thinks i stepped beyond "simple" packaging into "hard as hell" packaging
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> its a better feeling instead of heavy lifting without much training :)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> why not try to package the -lt locale?
<gnomefreak> if tb .10 would hurry up i can have that done
<gnomefreak> -lt local?
<asac> i thinkn thats a task that would even be helpful for feisty :)
<asac> i already mentioned it ... there is a request to add the locale -lt to the thunderbird (or was it firefox) language pack
<asac> that would be useful to do ... and not that hard :)
<gnomefreak> is the bug a wishllist?
<asac> yes
* gnomefreak will search for it in an hour or so
<asac> i think thunderbird
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> bug 61229
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61229 in thunderbird-locales "Please provide missing locale (lt) for Thunderbird" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61229
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: can you give me access level 10 i have this feeling im gonna need it :(
<gnomefreak> Guty == troll
<asac> gnomefreak: i assigned to you and set to "in progress" :-P
<asac> you can assign back to me if you don't want to investigate ;)
<gnomefreak> ill try anything :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: you have it already
<gnomefreak> no i dont
<gnomefreak> ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- An access level of [10]  is required for  [OP]  on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i though you did, okay i'll set it up
<gnomefreak> ty
<Admiral_Chicago> ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [gnomefreak]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu-mozillateam with level [10] 
<gnomefreak> ty got it
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+b *!*@iestorreroja.xtec.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> asac: it should be as simple as adding the xpi to a file/folder in /debian/ dir change change log right? dont yell this is new to me here but i dont forsee it being all that hard
<asac> something like that but slightly different
<asac> at best take a look at the package
<asac> and try to figure our ... e.g. where to place .xpi
<asac> and what happens then etc.
<asac> if you get stuck ... ping ... but try to figure out first ;)
<gnomefreak> i will :)
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=255533 ... does that apply to your mozilla-thunderbird with -p0 in build-dir/mozilla ?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> is this for 2.0 tb?
<gnomefreak> ok the tb-lt build in debian dir there is no folder containing .xpi's so im gonna look in upstream tar
<asac> no
<asac> if you apt-get source enigmail
<asac> there should be .xpis somehwere
<asac> of course upstream tar includes them too
<asac> but please start with apt-get source enigmail
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> what did i tell :)
<asac> hahah
<asac> mozilla-thunderbird is on topic here ... enigmail was in another terminal :)
<asac> sorry for confusion
<asac> rofl
<asac> :)
<asac> actually
<gnomefreak> i have never seen this patch before hte one you posted above
<asac> apt-get source mozilla-thunderbird; cd mozilla-thunderbird-*/; fakeroot ./debian/rules patch
<asac> should do
<gnomefreak> or diff
<asac> yes ... its about bug 29312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29312 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird UI useless for message with many attachments" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29312
<gnomefreak> should do what?
<asac> should bring you the extracted source in build-dir with all current patches apply
<asac> then go to build-dir and try to apply patch from above :)
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> can try
<asac> me is now away :) bbiw
<asac> think i am back for a while
<gnomefreak> with this patch just patch as normal and build?
<asac> just try if it applies
<asac> after other patches are applies
<asac> applied
<asac> if it does
<asac> we have to make a dpatch out of it
<asac> and then put it in debian/patches, 00list etc.
<asac> u know
<asac> otherwise your changes will get lost
<asac> unfortunately dpatch-edit-patch does not work for thunderbird :)
<asac> kick me for that ;)
<asac> please just try if it applies
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ok away again
<asac> bbiw
<gnomefreak> the command failed to apply patch
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/365281 asac when you get a minute
* gnomefreak goes away for a while
<asac> interesting ... then try fakeroot ./debian/rules binary ... and abort as soon as it starts
<asac> building properly
<asac> e.g. when configure runs
<gnomefreak> fakeroot ./debian/rules binary?
<gnomefreak> tar xjf archives/thunderbird-1.5.0.9-source-dfsg.tar.bz2 -C build-dir/
<gnomefreak> it applied them all
<gnomefreak> now cd build-dir and patch p1 < attachment.bleh?
<gnomefreak> when i go to apply it it asks me after each section what file to patch. example <|--- app/profile/all-thunderbird.js     17 Feb 2007 03:17:26 -0000      1.87
<gnomefreak> File to patch:>
<gnomefreak> |+++ app/profile/all-thunderbird.js     18 Feb 2007 06:13:35 -0000
<gnomefreak> --------------------------
<gnomefreak> full output is at http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/365317
<gnomefreak> im away atm my head is killing me
<asac> you can figure it out :)
<asac> look at what the files are
<asac> and where you are :)
<asac> use -p0 to apply
<asac> and change directory to somewhere so the pathes exist
<asac> :)
<asac> ok ... anything? will be gone in about 20 min for today!!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-21
<gnomefreak> nope i gave up ill fudge with it tomorrow
<gnomefreak> dfarning_: before i go to bed. i need a crash report from you or mattl whoevers it was on bug  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/73168
<gnomefreak> bug 73168
<gnomefreak> asac: do you want a retrace assigned to you? I asked if you can do this retrace sinces hes on 64bit (if you still have 64 eniviornment
<gnomefreak> i ran it and got shitty stack
<asac> k
<asac> which one?
<asac> gnomefreak: just give it to me :)
<AlexLatchford> Should we add the Mozilla Council idea to the Community Council Agenda?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our page can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | preview package to fix totem crashes is at
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Our pagecan be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam |preview package to fix totem crashes is at http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Totem/
<asac> AlexLatchford: I have no idea about council procedures ... sorry
<ajmitch> asac: would it be possible to build another binary package from firefox source for the ldap sdk, or should I split it into a new source package?
* ajmitch would like the ldap sdk for fedora directory server
<asac> ajmitch: ldap sdk?
<ajmitch> directory/c-sdk
<asac> ah
<ajmitch> not surprising that FDS uses it, given its heritage
<asac> hmm ... i don't know ... is there a thing like a stable api for it?
<ajmitch> I don't think it's changed in awhile
<ajmitch> ietf draft for the API, looks fairly stable
<ajmitch> http://www.mozilla.org/directory/csdk.html for some info on it
<ajmitch> it has its own configure & makefiles, but it depends on things further up the tree, so it's annoying to cut out as a new source package
<asac> so how is it shipped atm
<asac> not at all or just bundled with some other part of ffox?
<ajmitch> just as source in the tarball
<asac> ah ... but thunderbird makes use of it right?
<ajmitch> it used to be part of a mozilla-dev package, a long time ago (from what I can tell)
<ajmitch> hm, not that I'm aware of?
* ajmitch hasn't looked at thunderbird, it may have its own copy or something crazy
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6856/
<asac> is this something out of it?
<ajmitch> yep
<asac> good ... then your wish is already fullfilled :)
<gnomefreak> you want a bug looked at file the damn bug :(
<ajmitch> wonderful :)
<asac> use mozilla-thunderbird-dev for now :)
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: sorry?
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean me, right?
<gnomefreak> not you
<ajmitch> asac: ugly, but thanks for that :)
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> someone in #ubuntu+1 :(
<asac> ajmitch: HEHE :) ... np
<asac> ah :)
<ajmitch> hopefully I can actually get all the bits needed to build FDS in a sane state
<asac> what is fds?
<asac> (dapper1)asac@hector:~$ dpkg -L mozilla-thunderbird | grep ldap.*so
<asac> /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/components/libmozldap.so
<asac> /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libldap50.so
<asac> /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/libprldap50.so
<asac> those are the libs
<ajmitch> fds is fedora directory server, formerly netscape directory server
<ajmitch> an alternative to openldap
<asac> ah ok
<asac> but moz libs are for client side only, right?
<ajmitch> I believe so
<ajmitch> darn
<ajmitch> seems that there are different API versions, and this is an older one
<asac> probably ... its from 1.8.0 branch
<asac> or what do you mean by old?
<asac> how old?
<ajmitch> 5.x API version, it doesn't say more than that
<ajmitch> fedora has a source package for mozldap, so I may need to use that
<ajmitch> aha! found a source tarball :)
<ajmitch> sorry for wasting your time on it
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: Current meeting: Edubuntu | 21 Feb 11:00: Kernel Team | 22 Feb 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Feb 16:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor | 25 Feb 12:00: LoCo Team | 26 Feb 18:00: Community Council
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: Should we add the Mozilla Council idea to the Community Council Agenda?
<gnomefreak> what idea?
<gnomefreak> we need wiki on the councils jobs written up (atleast that is what i remember from meeting)
<AlexLatchford> aha yes
<AlexLatchford> ill take a look back over the logs
<gnomefreak> is the confimr tag mt-confirm?
<AlexLatchford> why are we using needsinfo and confirmed tags?
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<AlexLatchford> surely setting the Status should be enough?
<gnomefreak> needs info uses needinfo tag. mainly for bughelper
<AlexLatchford> bughelper cant find statuses?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: its easier to search tags
<AlexLatchford> hmm k, just seems a load easier to just set the status
<asac> yes ... mt-confirm should be mt-confirm for all stages
<gnomefreak> is there a way to repack using apport?
<asac> e.g. needs info, confirmed, etc.
<asac> so someone can come around and make a decision on it
<asac> the mt-needsinfo tag schould not be necessary in my opinion
<asac> usually it means: mt-needtestcase
<asac> or mt-needtester
<asac> AlexLatchford: needs info with mt-needinfo is moslty wrong
<asac> see above
<AlexLatchford> hmm k
<asac> AlexLatchford: you read the wiki page about states?
<asac> if there is anything not-clear, let me know
<AlexLatchford> ill read it in a bit
<asac> thx
<AlexLatchford> off out now
<asac> k
<asac> cu
<AlexLatchford> silly real life, always interfering
<asac> gnomefreak: bug 71776 ... i think our current plan is to see how far we get with dbgsym packages ... and if that is not enough add -dbg package to unofficial archive for feisty
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71776 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird has no debugging package." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71776
<gnomefreak> asac: can you look at bug 86687 i think i need to retrace the report after i find out how to repack it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86687 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86687
<asac> yes retrace would be fine ... hard to unpack?
<gnomefreak> i have to figure out apport-retrace bug# i think im talking to seb128 now
<gnomefreak> asac: i have no answer on it so far. i figured i would comment on 71776 when i had full info
<asac> let me know if you know something or need any help (e.g. ping seb, etc.)
<gnomefreak> i think i got retrace command to repack it.
<asac> Bug 62179
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62179 in mozilla-thunderbird "Click to send e-mail doesn't cut "mailto:" string" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62179
<asac> bug 71776
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71776 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird has no debugging package." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71776
<asac> bug count firefox 628 :(
<gnomefreak> im working on them :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> we definitly need automated stack traces
<gnomefreak> ok uploaded 2 files to bug 86687 but im trying other options please see the output so i know when we have enough
<asac> we need to merge duplicates to reduce the total count
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86687 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86687
<gnomefreak> i have about 50 retraces on list im working on so we can merge them
<gnomefreak> im trying with -s option now maybe better output
<asac> maybe we can write a script?
<asac> e.g. a text file with a) url of stacktrace and b) of bugreport where to upload backtrace result?
* gnomefreak cant write good scripts :(
<gnomefreak> ok maybe i can try with -d also
<asac> bug 86687 looks good
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86687 in firefox "firefox crash [@nsTextFrame::Paint] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86687
<asac> from stacktrace pov at least
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> im trying one more thing with it
<gnomefreak> i need to get best way possible to do it this way
<asac> already added summary set tag to mt-confirm :) posted potential upstream bug
<gnomefreak> k i might have one more trace trying to use -d option maybe i can grab symbols
<gnomefreak> this is first time doing it this way
<asac> ah .... has bug been traced with dbg-sym only?
<gnomefreak> its good to know we can do retraces on unpacked reports
<gnomefreak> asac: whatever is installed on system just the dbg symbols i believe
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> maybe -s -d will grab dbgsyms for it and get more symbols
* asac still hasn't seen a good gdbsym only trace 
<gnomefreak> i have had a few the past 24 hours but still missing locals or so other symbols it seems
<gnomefreak> its better than nothing but still not wher ei would like it
<gnomefreak> if there was a way i can install all dbg packages in one sweep we might have something
<asac> so how does it loop like with just dbgsym packages?
<asac> e.g. for tbird
<gnomefreak> only in feisty
<gnomefreak> edgy there is no tb dbg or dbgsym so your only getting what it can grab libs or whatever
<gnomefreak> feisty has dbgsym for tb
<gnomefreak> the retraces i have done for tb were minimal at best (in edgy)
<asac> ok ... not yet seen a feisty crash reported so far on tb?
<gnomefreak> i havent looked hard but im sure there may be 1 or 2
<gnomefreak> if you come across any they are probibly unpacked with symbols already but please assign the tb feisty retraces to me ill see hwat i can do
<gnomefreak> oh this is looking good :)
<asac> you have one?
<gnomefreak> i think im getting the symbols for 86687
<asac> bug 86687
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86687 in firefox "firefox crash [@nsTextFrame::Paint] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86687
<asac> that one is already properly summarized!?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: this is for future refference
<gnomefreak> since i didnt get shit worth debug symbols on it
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> 100% better
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> it has all symbols
<asac> Bug 76608
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76608 in firefox "Crash when opening a bookmark via del.ico.us" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
* gnomefreak steps away for a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: so you feel that mt-needreport is too fine grained? - e.g. because you use mt-needinfo all the time?
<asac> or have I confused you :)
* gnomefreak confused on all the tags for the most part. i thought status==needinfo tag==needinfo
<gnomefreak> no crash report==mt-needreport but that would also be needsinfo
<asac> yeah ... just found that you use mt-needinfo if report is requested :) ... anyway, I changed lots of needinfo to needtestcase/needtester
<asac> needs info as in state is fine ... but mt-needinfo in tag is somehow bad ... and we should find what we are missing. If we really need a generic tag, then fine, but for now I don't see a use-case :)
<gnomefreak> should we use needtester/needtestcase <whats the difference> when asking for crash report?
<asac> if you have a case where you want to add mt-needinfo, then lets discuss it. Maybe we need indeed something
<asac> no ... for crash reports its mt-needreport mt-needretrace
<gnomefreak> so just mt-needreport is fine when needed crashreport?
<asac> sure? don't you think so?
<gnomefreak> cant we combine needtester and needtestcase or is needtestcase <how to reproduce> need tester is to test  the bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think its fine there are just so many that seem to be the same. i say lets get rid of needinfo if we dont really need it
<asac> yep ...
<asac> mt-needtestcase : need a step by step description how to reproduce
<asac> mt-needtester: need someone who can reproduce with that instruction and is responsive e.g. member of mt
<asac> what seem to be the same? the bug reports or the tags?
<gnomefreak> tags but i think im understanding them more
<gnomefreak> so mt-needreport we should also add mt-needsummery?
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<asac> ok ... that really needs some clarifications
<asac> for crashers I want a summary with significant element
<asac> e.g.
<asac> firefox crash [@nsFilePicker::Show] 
<asac> so almost all crashers are always needsummary until they are retraced
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> its just needed to find duplicates easily
<asac> you find it sane? .... actually if you retrace you don't need to take care for summary
<asac> we could also say ... that mt-needsummary is not set until mt-needretrace is removed ... to avoid confusion?
<asac> at least for crashers
<asac> but currently i add this up front when i visit bugs that have a bad crash summary ....
<gnomefreak> i think that might be better but isnt that what mt-confirm does?
<asac> hmm ... yeah ... as long as the one the does mt-confirm is the same person that can setup proper summary, you are right.
<asac> ok ... will not add more mt-needsummary for crashers :)
<asac> ... at least for now
<gnomefreak> bug 85753 looks like flash issue :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85753 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85753
<asac> yes that is definitly a mt-needsummary :)
<asac> as "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" is irrelevant :)
<gnomefreak> so lets still use it as some need it
<asac> yes ... i think we should reassign those crashes to flashplayer-nonfree
<asac> as long as we get no feeback from adobe
<asac> they can always take core dump and generated debug symbols etc.
<asac> about summary: actually ... imo a bug without propery summary cannot pass mt-confirm
<gnomefreak> well i retraced it but alot of ?? in it the ones that are there are flash
<asac> as mt-confirm is activity "just confirm", i see no problem to specifically indicate that a bug needs a good summary/description to go to "Confirmed" state at some point
<asac> yes probably
<asac> but maybe due to missing dbgsym packages?
<asac> WARNING: dbgsym for libxi6 2:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 not found by glob "/tmp/tmp_bDLsg/archives/libxi6-dbgsym_2%3a1.0.1-0ubuntu1_*.ddeb"
<asac> WARNING: dbgsym for libgcc1 1:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 not found by glob "/tmp/tmp_bDLsg/archives/libgcc1-dbgsym_1%3a4.1.2-0ubuntu1_*.ddeb"
<asac> WARNING: dbgsym for libcairo2 1.3.12-0ubuntu1 not found by glob "/tmp/tmp_bDLsg/archives/libcairo2-dbgsym_1.3.12-0ubuntu1_*.ddeb"
<asac> or are those normal?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> he doesnt have those for feisty i guess but edgy they work
<gnomefreak> if you read further it will say bleh dependencies (using bleh)
<gnomefreak> hes repos need alot of work thats why i think hosting our own would be better (atleast we keep trace of it)
<gnomefreak> it worked great on the first one i did today doing the backwards retrace
<gnomefreak> i never did upload the log of it though :(
<asac> i will ask
<asac> Bug 41828
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41828 in firefox "Firefox does not create a ~/.mozilla/plugins directory if it doesn't exist." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41828
<asac> Bug 86338
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86338 in firefox "Crash on submitting forum reply (AnandTech)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86338
<asac> Bug 81528
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81528 in firefox "iTunes (Apple) website crashes Firefox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81528
* asac is out for the night ... cu later for a short stop
* gnomefreak goes to take break from retraces
<gnomefreak> im still away but i think we need to find out how to tell between 32 and 64bit systems. there are a few retraces taht i got one line of stack and as i continued found one came out just like them and it was 64bit. do we ask this before <mt-needretrace> or how to figure this out. there were 2 or 3 that i did took total of over hour and came up empty.
<gnomefreak> all the feisty crash reports will have to be updated and made sure they are 32 or 64 or the retraces will turn out bad due to the version sof packages needed are too old and not in cache anylonger.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-22
<poningru> gnomefreak: I have time today to learn the packaging
<poningru> are you available today?
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: i don't think John will be available...but I don't speak for him
<poningru> I am gonna package todays ff
<poningru> hopefully...
<poningru> k thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: maybe alexander can help when he gets back
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, did you get the email John sent out?
<poningru> mmm dont think so
<poningru> holy shite I am not subscribed
<gnomefreak> i will be here in and out but mainly until i leave i will be working on crashreports to clean them up. poningru packaing a new version of ff will need to be merged before package can be built merging is  a bitch if you have never done it. I think i have once.
<asac> hi all
<gnomefreak> hi
<asac> hey still here
<asac> thought you will leave?
<gnomefreak> next week tues/wed
<gnomefreak> whats with tags on bug 63230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63230 in firefox "firefox crash after opening totem in a tab" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63230
<asac> let me see
<asac> yes ... messy .. as usual mt-needretrace mt-needsummary i would say
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you think about team council, goverance and stuff like that? ... i must admit that I share the concerns of AlexLatchford ... at least a bit.
<gnomefreak> i didnt read email yet
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i havent seen alexs concerns i will in a bit
<gnomefreak> do you think there are enough retraces on this bug? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/45008 while you look ill check email :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "Firefox Crashes on Saving Files  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [Medium,Confirmed] 
<asac> bug 43393
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43393 in firefox "Doesn't show thai language correctly" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43393
<asac> gnomefreak: .... yeah ... lets close this bug
<gnomefreak> 45008?
<asac> e.g. summary update: [CLOSED]  ... and in description DON'T POST ANY MORE CRASEHS HERE
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> has it been fixed?
<asac> not closed as in fixed :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> closed as in Thread-Locked :)
<asac> how many reports are untraced?
<asac> in there?
<gnomefreak> 2 or so but cant do them due to no coredump
<gnomefreak> should i add this all to summary. keep whats there and add [CLOSED]  in summary and that at beginning of desciption add dont post....
<asac> yes please
<asac> and don't bother about the non-coredump crashers
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> its done :) just waiting for page to reload
<gnomefreak> pull all tags off?
<gnomefreak> i added mt-confirm for the ones i just did on that bug.
<asac> yes
<asac> thats good
<asac> gnomefreak: before you leave, can you please post some brief words on what -dbg packages to install and what apport-retrace command to run in order to do the retrace as you are doing?
<asac> i am thinking about writing a script to semi-automate this stuff
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> i think it will take time until martin will come up with something automatic
<gnomefreak> well he needs to update feisty and edgy repos badly :(
<asac> he won't
<asac> he has no time atm.
<asac> however, nothing official
<asac> just my own experience tells me that this will take time to work out
<gnomefreak> oh im sure
<asac> just a few words, what packages to install to get somehow good results and how to run which version of apport-retrace
<asac> we have to pull in feisty version for processing edgy reports, right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> im using 0.50 but any version should work
<gnomefreak> i will update my apport to newest feisty and see if it works as good
<asac> okok .. superb
<gnomefreak> i will send commands and packages out to mailing list sometime this week. im trying to get most cleaned up before next week
<gnomefreak> down to like 32 of them for ff
<asac> 32 reports untraced?
<gnomefreak> yep from 54 i think it was
<gnomefreak> got most of feistys done i left a few for 64bit
* asac wonders how much new crash reports we get day by day :)
<gnomefreak> alot
<gnomefreak> but im almost done with the high priority retraces :)
<asac> Bug 61229
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61229 in thunderbird-locales "Please provide missing locale (lt) for Thunderbird" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61229
<gnomefreak> email is being sent
<asac> about gvernance et al? or what?
<gnomefreak> asac: i worked on that but you might want to take it.
<gnomefreak> that too
<gnomefreak> i sent that one and the retrace one
<gnomefreak> i also gave examples on the retrace one
<asac> will take a look in a minute ... you sent to ml?
<gnomefreak> asac: you might want to take bug 61229 i havent had a chance to look at it too much i couldnt find wher eto put the .xpi but i think you said in enigmail but havent gotten to far on that. as for the patch you wanted me to try and apply i used the path in each section of the patch but kept telling me no file found i will have to take a few daays of steady working on that (its not as easy as it seems) output i got (if of any help i
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61229 in thunderbird-locales "Please provide missing locale (lt) for Thunderbird" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61229
<gnomefreak> yes i sent it to ML
<asac> gnomefreak: your message above has been truncated somehow
<asac> thunderbird-locales ... apt-get source thunderbird-locales
<asac> then look where the .xpi are in there
<gnomefreak> oh than rebuild the locals
<gnomefreak> i just grabbed source mozilla-thunderbird  :(
<asac> drop it there ... extend debian/control ... then take a look at debian/rules if all .xpis are manually listed there somewhere ...
<asac> hehe
<asac> no its a package on its own
<asac> thunderbird-locales is your candidate :)
<gnomefreak> ah no wonder why i couldnt find them
<gnomefreak> i will try it again little later today
<asac> np ... take your time ... the task is getting bigger though: we need to replace all .xpi files :) because we want official branding and .xpis currently included are stripped ... maybe do that first :) just replace all .xpi ... and build a new orig.tar.gz from that.
<asac> then if that is done, we can add -lt
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: good ... (retraces) ... for feisty we don't need to download reports?
<asac> its done automagically?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> just the bug #
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> it takes longer to do than edgys
<asac> so no download?
<asac> i will try :)
<gnomefreak> not for feisty
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/86562
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86562 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() on close" [High,Needs info] 
<asac> that one?
<asac> should work
<asac> lets try :)
<gnomefreak> asac: the problem you will see with feistys is alot of conflicting package versions and you cant downgrade to them using apt
<asac> lets see
<asac> what happens if there are more than one crash reports attached?
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know truthfully i would ask seb or martin about that. i havent had one with more than one report yet
<asac> hmmm we need an sources.list line for the -dbgsym repo?
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> seb started me on feistys reports and i came up with other options to use
<gnomefreak> yes i think you do (i do)
<asac> hmmm ... you have the lines?
<asac> i would like to add them to the mail
<gnomefreak> feisty or edgy?
<gnomefreak> well same just replace the dist.
<gnomefreak> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> change feisty to edgy for edgy
* asac taking a 64bit report now to try :)
<gnomefreak> and you know about adding: danielhollocher's retrace.
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/48772/comments/2
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48772 in firefox "Firefox randomly crashes" [Medium,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> when more than one report
<gnomefreak> oops forgot to add assign it back to team and change tags
<gnomefreak> and -v is important to use so you know what is going on once you get comfortable with it IMHO
<gnomefreak> grrr
<gnomefreak> cant do bug 63230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63230 in firefox "firefox crash after opening totem in a tab" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63230
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... but i can retrace as user ... or do i need to be root to install -dbgsym packages et al?
<gnomefreak> user
<asac> fine
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thats fine ... in fact I think that we should add a boilerplate text for lots of cases ... in this case we should apologize a bit that we didn't process bug earlier :)
<asac> <-- about bug 63230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63230 in firefox "firefox crash after opening totem in a tab" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63230
<gnomefreak> ok
* asac taking a bath ;)
<gnomefreak> k let me know how retrace goes
<asac> retraces look good
<asac> though I still don't see why they look different when -dbg package installed vs. not installed
<gnomefreak> maybe the -dbg packages are still used incase the -dbgsym packages cant be found? i dont know that much about apport but it would help to know
* gnomefreak is away for a bit, phone
<asac> yeah ... probably
<gnomefreak> asac: did you send totem fix to seb128? or are we waiting for something?
<asac> meeting :)
<asac> will do
<asac> after
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> what was master bug?
<gnomefreak> ill get it in a few minutes as soon as retrace is done. retrace likes to lock me up
<gnomefreak> bug 86265
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86265 in firefox "[apport]  firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<gnomefreak> that would be it
<gnomefreak> lol only 1 problem with that topic in the meeting X isnt fully merged and is breaking beryl
<asac> ok
<asac> next week i will have some topics i guess :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ... how can i add another package to a bug in lp? ... i am lost somehow ... or blind or whatever
<asac> also affects distribution?
<asac> gues thats it ... ubuntu
<asac> ok ... done
<gnomefreak> yep that is it
<gnomefreak> sorry was getting ready to leave
<asac> np
* gnomefreak heads to store
<asac> ok ... cu then
<asac> take care
<asac> !
<gnomefreak> damn i hate amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: blasphmy
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: cant listen to music and retrace at same time
<gnomefreak> god forbid i might beablet o multitask
<Admiral_Chicago> really? that's probably a bug in there
<gnomefreak> its in apport if i had to guess or its just the way apport works
<Admiral_Chicago> yes.
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong with apport :(
<Admiral_Chicago> i could take apart apport and look it up but i have to studp right now
<gnomefreak> asac: you around?
<Admiral_Chicago> stuy* bbl
<gnomefreak> apport is failing to upload coredumps (atleast one bug so far that i found) <feisty>
<gnomefreak> study
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak steps away for a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: heh?
* asac will be back in 2 hours or so 
<AlexLatchford> bug 84716
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84716 in firefox "firefox crashes, screen divides after applying orca screen reader" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84716
<AlexLatchford> hmm, take a look at the Activity Log
<AlexLatchford> says asac has commented, but it isn't showing for me
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you feel like chairing the next meeting?
<AlexLatchford> yeah sure
<gnomefreak> i might be there but i doubt it
<gnomefreak> i dont see any comment from him
<AlexLatchford> take a look in the activity log
<gnomefreak> he might have changed something than changed it back
<gnomefreak> where is it
<AlexLatchford> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/84716/+activity
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84716 in firefox "firefox crashes, screen divides after applying orca screen reader" [High,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> nvm found it
<AlexLatchford> see the comment there?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<AlexLatchford> interesting
<AlexLatchford> Ill file a Malone bug
<gnomefreak> maybe it didnt take but the importance took (Lp is messed up anyway. notice your karma hasnt changed in a week
<AlexLatchford> yeah, ill file it anyway
<AlexLatchford> keep the team on its toes
<gnomefreak> :)
<AlexLatchford> meh, think they have a few similar, think ill leave it
<asac> so is that the only maybe accessibility report we have?
<asac> activity is broken?
<asac> AlexLatchford: can you please use pgp/mime to sign your messages? mutt just hates inline signatures :/
<AlexLatchford> yeah sure
<AlexLatchford> ill make the changes later
<asac> AlexLatchford: have you seen other comments disappear?
<asac> or just mine?
<AlexLatchford> just that 1 thus far
<asac> hmm ... what is the lp bug ... you already filed?
<AlexLatchford> nah I didn't bother, there seems to be several around the same issue if you search
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> has anyone figured out how to get time stamp in gnome-terminal :(
<gnomefreak> its been on my to do list since breezy and i still havent figured it out
<AlexLatchford> there is a timer if you precede the command with time
<AlexLatchford> so.. 'time ls'
<AlexLatchford> but I dunno about timestamps
<AlexLatchford> 'time cat'
<AlexLatchford> is a funny command
<AlexLatchford> hit Ctrl+D to stop the timer
<AlexLatchford> (time cat is a stopwatch)
<AlexLatchford> okay sleep time I think
<AlexLatchford> night
<asac> gnomefreak: depends  on what shell you use
<asac> if bash
<asac> edit .bashrc
<gnomefreak> yeah bash
<asac> PS1 variabe
<asac> variable
<asac> see man bash
<asac> search for PS1
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> then play around by
<asac> e.g. test
<asac> export PS1='\T'
<asac> :)
<asac> maybe: export PS1='\T@\h$ '
<asac> for me export PS1='\T@\h:\W$ ' would work a bit
<gnomefreak> :) ty
<asac> poningru: you are a painter?
<gnomefreak> 06:15:27@FeistyFawn:~$  does that look right?
<gnomefreak> i guess it drops username for time because of length
<asac> no
<asac> user name is not included in template
<asac> man bash
<asac> search for PS1 a few times
<asac> there is a table what means what
<asac> currently I don't have it anymore ... still need to migrate my bashrc from my old box ... if that is done, I can tell what i have :)
<asac> but google PS1 bash
<asac> there should be plenty of common usages
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-23
<asac> n8
<gnomefreak> that was weird. apport crashed my whole system :(
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned bug 85267 to you, for a retrace on 64bit. i didnt get a stack or threadstack at all. (im heading to bed just wanted to let you know.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85267 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85267
<dfarning> asac, good morning
<asac> hi
<asac> dfarning_: where are you located? how you can appear here so early :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> feel free to assign anything amd64 to me
<asac> ok ... got to go again.
<asac> cu l8er
<asac> poningru: ping
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't get anything reaonsalb ein retracing that too
<poningru> asac: pong
<asac> poningru: wasn't you the one who can paint?
<poningru> no
<poningru> ...
<asac> :)
<asac> ok
<poningru> sorry :(
<asac> np
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: i think the beryl thing was evident...someone was talking about it recently
<Admiral_Chicago> plus these came when beryl went to .92222222222222
<Admiral_Chicago> so i'm going to say...chronology is causation in this case
<Admiral_Chicago> logic error anyone :O
<AlexLatchford> meh?
<AlexLatchford> what beryl thing?
<Admiral_Chicago> the beryl causing Fx to crash
* AlexLatchford looks at the mailing list
<AlexLatchford> kk
<AlexLatchford> I havent tested Beryl recently
<AlexLatchford> still using Metacity for day to day usage
<Admiral_Chicago> you're not missing much...
<Admiral_Chicago> i've used Beryl, not worth the hassle imo
<AlexLatchford> yeah, I did like the Cube though
<AlexLatchford> but a few too many bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> i liked it, but it did weird things with the panel, couldn't sort them by desktop...
<Admiral_Chicago> so i had all the open windows displayed on a panel, even if they were on different viewports...lame
<AlexLatchford> yeah there are a few major issues
<AlexLatchford> yeah I filed a report that I couldn't switch maximised programs to different viewports
<Admiral_Chicago> my biggest thing is that it wont run on my computer without proprietary software
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: afaik intel gpu works well and had free drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> ya i had to buy Nvidia before I know I was into free software though
<asac> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: nixternal did that, and he didn't have an issue
<Admiral_Chicago> great, now Fx won't launch for me and I really don't have the time to debug it.
<asac> np, i even bought an ATI card recently .... because I wanted full power for quake4 :) ... though I exactly knew that I am in free software and in general dislike prop drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> wth, Konqueror did the same thing
<asac> oh
<asac> maybe you have a messed up thing there :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay this is really odd...w3m it is.
<Admiral_Chicago> might as well use w3m, just need to attach this file...
<Admiral_Chicago> grr...frames
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@omicron:~$ firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> No protocol specified
<Admiral_Chicago> any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, okay nothing is working...time to do a brute force method
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo shutdown NOW. haha
<poningru> ok so 2.0.0.2 will be released later today
<poningru> are we ready with that that?
<Admiral_Chicago> uptime: 1 minute. I was going on a week
<gnomefreak> now that is how it should look. a good retrace on feisty == bug 86002
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<asac> poningru: always the same ... release friday night ... and let distributors alone for the weekend.
<gnomefreak> asac: once retrace is done can we get rid of mt-needtestcase or mt-needtester?
<asac> which bug ... only some crashers should have those tags ... mostly just in case we have a fix we need to try.
<gnomefreak> bug 86002
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<asac> gnomefreak: i think the needtestcase just accidentially slipped in. however mt-needsummary is valid
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> hmmm
<asac> this one is a java plugin crash ... maybe a testcase/tester won't be soo bad after all ... can we reproduce this?
<gnomefreak> i havent tried bug i can tell you java never crashed for me since feisty repos opened
<gnomefreak> lets find out :)
<asac> yeah ... i think so too ... however reporter says it crashes after installing blue ice theme ... wierd.
<gnomefreak> installing it
<asac> http://www.rockradioaz.cz/azlive.php?choice=0"
<asac> that is the url the java plugin crashes on
<asac> at least its in the stacktrace :)
<asac> maybe try if with java installed it crashes
<gnomefreak> oh here we go. taking a screen shot for you
<asac> to reproduce we should ensure that java used is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> emailing it to you. my home folder doesnt want to open
* gnomefreak is using 1.6
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> sent to ubuntu.com address
<asac> yau ... 2.0.0.2 sources are there
<gnomefreak> did tb .10 release yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... might take some time ... @jwsdot.com might be faster
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> official statement: thunderbird will be released sometime next week - maybe :)
<gnomefreak> when im done with emails ill ask if you got it if not ill send there
<gnomefreak> lol @ -maybe
<asac> the digital signature thing is not that a big problem
<asac> if you fear to get a trojan
<asac> don't run it though
<asac> what happens if you go on?
<asac> (if you want to go on:))
<gnomefreak> no i wondering if its spacking the crash
<gnomefreak> im going to accept it when done with email
<asac> hmmm ... doubt so ... ok ... lets see what happens if it you accept ;)
<asac> maybe accept in a chroot
<asac> FEAR!!!
<asac> :)
<asac> hmmm ubuntu planet livebookmarks fail to load for the whole day (in ffox)
<asac> planet debian, mozilla and other news sites work
* gnomefreak never learned how to use fx and feeds together ;)
<gnomefreak> well i went back to it and pop is no longer there. i refreshed page and it says "Applet jOrbisPlayer started"  in the bottom left corner
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> nothing is loading though
<asac> after fresh ffox start?
<asac> maybe restart ffox
<gnomefreak> i just closed site just now and its not poping th dialog box
<gnomefreak> i did refresh than i closed link i will try clear cache and start over
<asac> yes please
<asac> maybe in combination with ... remember session and theme update?
<gnomefreak> hmm not helping still just black screen even after clearing all data
<asac> ok
<asac> i will try to look at code then ... is it mt-confirm?
<gnomefreak> might be
<gnomefreak> site works as expected
<gnomefreak> you accept it and it plays music
<gnomefreak> radio station even
<asac> please set it ... maybe this issue is even gone for reporter. I will take a look anyway, maybe i see what code might have a missing check or something.
<asac> ah ... karma has been updated :)
<gnomefreak> it dropped i think
<gnomefreak> mine atleast
<asac> 13631
<asac> is yours
<gnomefreak> i thought it was stuck at 14300+
<gnomefreak> for the last week
<asac> but since you have been here over a year ... might be valid
<asac> karma decays
<asac> though I find it wierd, because you did quite some bug triage the last days
<gnomefreak> yes its set to mt-confirm
<asac> ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> one more retrace than i will see about tb local
<asac> goody goody
<asac> will do some house cleaning now ... its really a mess here
<asac> will stop by from time to time ... so if you run into problems, I will be here :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> damn apport
<gnomefreak> i searched for thunderbird-locals mozilla and thunderbird there is no meta package for locals the only thing  i found is thunderbird-local-CC and there isnt one for lt so its something we would have to start from scratch by the looks of it.
<asac> let me see
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:~$ apt-cache show thunderbird-locale-tr | grep Source
<asac> Source: thunderbird-locales
<asac> so apt-get source thunderbird-locales should download
<asac> it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> got it :)
<gnomefreak> blueice theme is kind of cool :)
<gnomefreak> asac: its at version thunderbird-locales (1:1.5.0.2ubuntu1-3) should i go to 2ubuntu1-4 or 2ubuntu2?
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try to fix nautilus
<asac> 2ubuntu2-1
<asac> as this will be a new upstream tarball
<asac> maybe use 2ubuntu2-0mt1 for preview builds
<asac> once everything is right we will push a -1
<asac> before dash = upstreawm version (has to change every time we make changes to orig.tar.gz
<asac> after dash ... packaging updates (e.g. changes on same orig.tar.gz)
<gnomefreak> the control file will be updated during build? or should add 2 sections for lt one normal one transitional?
<asac> no transitional ... no -lt existed so far
<asac> otherwise yes
<asac> 1 section for -lt
<asac> take care that you write spell the language correct :)
<asac> but please make new upstream orig.tar.gz
<asac> with all .xpi files replaced with original ones (e.g. official branding)
<gnomefreak> so download all of them over and replace exsisting ones than retar it and build it?
<asac> yeah
<asac> extract current orig somewhere
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> then replace all
<asac> then tar-up with new upstream tarball version (see above)
<asac> add lt.xpi of course too
<gnomefreak> can do that. should i redo control file for all of them? trash all transitionals and replace maintainer with you?
<asac> no
<asac> just keep changes to minimum
<asac> just add -lt
<asac> ... who is maintainer ?
<asac> hans?
<gnomefreak> no one of ours
<asac> who is that?
<gnomefreak> checking as soon as it opens
<asac> Marin
<asac> Martin
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> pitti
<asac> i think I should take over then
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> but will ask him
<asac> keep it for now
<gnomefreak> ok this shouldnt be too bad. ill get back with you if i get stuck
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> i think its all good :) ill start uploading in a bit
* gnomefreak goes away for a bit
<chri1900> hi
<chri1900> i got a problem with firefox, can i post it here?
<gnomefreak> what type of issue?
<chri1900> i want to get media plugins running and i installed some, like vlc plugin or helix plugin using synaptic
<gnomefreak> ok and?
<gnomefreak> chri1900: this is more of a #ubuntu question
<chri1900> about:plugins gives me the info that they are up and runnning but when i go to download actions i se that i dont see nothin
<chri1900> and i cant add anythin in the download actions dialog
<gnomefreak> chri1900: did you install the codecs to play the file
<gnomefreak> s
<chri1900> mhh
<chri1900> well
<chri1900> i did not do it being aware of installing them
<chri1900> so this should be my problem
<gnomefreak> chri1900: please for ubuntu help join #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> this is not a firefox problem
<chri1900> ok, but thx a lot man
<gnomefreak> asac: build for feisty is complete and uploaded to http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Thunderbird-Feisty/Thunderbird-Locales_1.5.0.2/
<gnomefreak> asac: are we building this for edgy too?
* gnomefreak goes to take break.
<asac> no just for feisty
<asac> will review tomorrow ... we are going out for the night now :)
<asac> thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> yw have goot time
<gnomefreak> good
<jp_> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<jp_> is it a good place to ask question about seamonkey ?
<jp_> may i ask here ?
<gnomefreak> you can i may be only one here atm and i dont know much about it
<jp_> ok this is the question: before gnome, i used kde. in konqueror, there is a plugin, allowing you to type "man:<any command you want to know about>", and then a html man page is displayed by the navigator
<jp_> for mozilla/seamonkey/firefox is there a way ?
<gnomefreak> not that i have seen or heard of and firefox is a no. it brings upa  google search. if i had to guess this is something that kde did to customize konq.
<gnomefreak> since konq. if your file manager also
<gnomefreak> jp_: to do it in gnome naultius might do it
<gnomefreak> there might be an upstream add-on for it but again i doubt it
* gnomefreak will be back later i have to get back to work.
<jp_> ok see you
<jp_> gnomefreak: :-)
<dfarning> Just wanted to check in and see how things are going;)
<dfarning> looks like we have a few new faces!
<dfarning> Please feel free to ask any questions
<dfarning> And tune in to the ML
<gnomefreak> going better than the first 5 days of the week
<dfarning> sound like a bad week
<dfarning> are you back home?
<gnomefreak> dfarning: havent left yet. im leaving around the 1st of march and may be bringing pc up with me but that hasnt been decided yet due to not having a place to set it up
<dfarning> I hope everything goes well
<gnomefreak> yay im down to 18 ;)
<dfarning> down to 18?
<gnomefreak> only 18 with mt-retrace tag
<dfarning> funny
<gnomefreak> started at 50 in the beginning of week
<dfarning> great how are the retraces going
<gnomefreak> shitty
<dfarning> are they usefull
<gnomefreak> some are some are about as usful as a cup without a bottom
<dfarning> that sucks
<dfarning> is the problem missing -dbgsym files
<gnomefreak> yep its because we cant get the right versions of -dbgsym packages
<gnomefreak> most of it. other reasons are there is no way to tell if 32bit or 64 bit
<dfarning> Martin is working on getting space to store the historical files
<gnomefreak> i think we need to start asking 32or 64 bit when triaging
<gnomefreak> cool
<dfarning> that sounds like some apport should report automatically
<gnomefreak> they also need to be updated edgy and feisty if possible
<dfarning> they?
<gnomefreak> it gives uname command but -generic doesnt say 64bit it wil report smp but that doesnt mean anything
<gnomefreak> they == dbgsym packages
<dfarning> ok
<gnomefreak> feistys apport is leaving off coredumps (i plan to ping martin mondayish about that
<gnomefreak> but im still getting fairly good retraces on edgys reports
<dfarning> I think that is happening if the reporter send a condensended report
<gnomefreak> dfarning: apport reports it and attaches them for you
<gnomefreak> in feisty
<dfarning> Isn't there a send complete or short repot option on the gui
<gnomefreak> oh yes there is
<gnomefreak> i forgot about that
<dfarning> I think the short option cuts off the coredump
<dfarning> I'll see if that option can be turned off for fx and tb
<gnomefreak> ty i doubt it but ty for trying
<dfarning> yea of little faith
<gnomefreak> dfarning: im sure its a very general code snipit
<dfarning> the ubuntu powers really seem to want the team to succed
<gnomefreak> good so do i :)
<dfarning> me to:)
<gnomefreak> have you heard anything from hjmf recently?
<dfarning> not for a few day said he was pretty busy with school
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<dfarning> Have you seen any patches from linspire yet
<gnomefreak> no and im confused about that. why would linspire be giving mozilla team patches anyway. i thought we were just getting that restricted thingy they have
<dfarning> I thought I mailed you about that
<dfarning> Will follow up with a email
<gnomefreak> ty i might have missed it
* dfarning off to write that email
<gnomefreak> ill bbl gonna finish these retraces before dinner i hope.
<gnomefreak> asac: if you get back in the next hour or 2 can you ping me.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-24
<tonyyarusso> Hey all, I'm trying to troubleshoot what the difference is between my debianized build of Nvu's successor (which does not work) and my regular build of it (which does).  When I try to run the version coming out of the .deb I made I get "Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting." - suggestions on where to look?
<poningru> ok 2.0.0.2 is officially out
<dfarning> gnomefreak, what are you doing still up
<gnomefreak> im not
<dfarning> Going through all the bugs assigned team and changing them to -bugs
<gnomefreak> going to bed again :) we need to talk this weekend about a "triager" remind me this weekend if you see me please
<gnomefreak> night
<dfarning> good night
<gnomefreak> anyone here?
<gnomefreak> i think feisty -dbgsym packages were updated this retrace is grabbing alot of them
<gnomefreak> unless its a newer crash maybe
<asac> gnomefreak: will be here later
<asac> shopping
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> hello hello :)
<ajmitch> hi hi
<asac> gnomefreak: you uploaded locale somewhere (feel like I have seen something like this in mailbox)
<asac> ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Web-Home is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | totem anti-crash preview is at: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Totem/
<crimsun> gnomefreak: you'll want to reroll that patch against the current totem source package, and use proper versioning
<crimsun> i.e., 2.17.92-0ubuntu2~
<crimsun> that trailing tilde es muy importante
<asac> why?
<asac> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> asac: so that it doesn't clobber 2.17.92-0ubuntu2.
<asac> but why tilde? i only know if from versioned depends/conflicts
<asac> ubuntu4 is fine ... we should have used ubuntu3.mt1 though
<asac> ubuntu3 is the current, isn't it`
<asac> ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-25
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun>      totem | 2.17.92-0ubuntu1 | http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<crimsun>      totem | 2.17.92-0ubuntu1 | http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Sources
<asac> interesting
<asac> in edgy we have 2.16.2-0ubuntu3
<asac> ahh
<asac> i see the difference
<asac> however ... tilde is still not right imo ... use ubuntu1.mt1
<asac> or something alike :)
<asac> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7410/
<asac> thats the changelog of johns release ... there exist .17.91-0ubuntu3
<asac> but where is it?
<crimsun> It's only there for the time being. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem
<crimsun> e.g., I see it on se.archive [http://ftp.acc.umu.se/ubuntu/pool/main/t/totem/ ] 
<asac> yeah ... didnt see the difference in upstream version
<asac> its weekend :)
<gnomefreak> anyone here? got a quick question
<crimsun> gnomefreak: pong?
<asac> anyone is emacs wizard here?
<asac> no .. wizard not needed ... needs to know something
<asac> :)
<AlexLatchford> grr silly recursion
<Mimz> hello
<asac> hi
<Mimz> hi , did any one face a problem after installing the latest firefox update?
<AlexLatchford> which one?
<AlexLatchford> for Feisty?
<Mimz> it was a security update
<asac> Mimz: which version do you run?
<Mimz> firefox 2
<asac> haha
<asac> no i mean the minor version
<asac> look about->firefox :)
<asac> 2.0.0.1 or 2.0.0.2 ?
<asac> or really 2.0 ?
<asac> its Help -> About Firefox
<Mimz> yea its 2.0.0.2
<Mimz> i thought the Q was 1.5 or 2
<asac> then you have installed mozilla.org version ... not ubuntu package
<asac> :)
<asac> thats not supported ;) ... at least not by us
<asac> Mimz: anyway, what problems do you see?
* asac bbiw (5 minutes)
<Mimz> i thought so, but I couldn't find the mozilla room on this serve :p
<asac> #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Mimz> the problem is that no page can be loaded, page could not be lloaded
<gnomefre1k> Whats this crap you cant run a 64bit chroot on a 32bit proc :(
<asac> gnomefreak: what a coincident
<asac> try qemu
<asac> ah ... remember your mem
<asac> actually its bad that you cannot build a i386 build in x86_64 chroot
<asac> i couldn't build firefox :/
<asac> it somehow detected that this is x86_64 ... which was wrong ... though I hacked uname
<gnomefreak> you cant run a32bit chroot in 64bit either?
<asac> yeah ... i still think uname was broken
<asac> uname -m yields
<asac> x86_64
<gnomefreak> it may just be me but qemu seems like alot of work to test 64bit or ppc
<asac> which makes mozilla build system try to build some 64bit specific code, which fails
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> actually half bad on mozilla side
<asac> at lesat half ... i think they use the wrong hint to detect system
<asac> should look at libc
<asac> or something
<asac> now letst see replaced uname in /bin/ instead of setting an alias to the fake version
<gnomefreak> who else besides you has 64bit env. on the team that we know of?
<asac> dunno
<asac> no flash for me :)
<asac> but gnash ;)
<gnomefreak> there are flash packages but they are crap :(
<gnomefreak> libswflash or whatever its called
<asac> there are?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah ... but not proprietary
<asac> but who cares
<gnomefreak> they are crap (maybe as bad as gnash)
<asac> when i get to a side where I can do nothing because of flash, i write an email (if i have time) and don't use it
<asac> s/side/site/
<gnomefreak> wel i assigne dyuo to a few retraces for 64bit. and we have a ppc retrace needed :(
<asac> yeah ... will try to setup qemu
<asac> for ppc
<asac> maybe slow ... buf for retracing it should work
<asac> are there feisty isos?
<gnomefreak> i have 256mb ram i would think i can run qemu just slow as crap
<asac> so i can install ppc qemu from those?
<asac> yeah ... its too much for you
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i think we still support ppc
<gnomefreak> !daily
<asac> ah ... its an edgy report?
<gnomefreak> damn bots not here
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<asac> i think i can find the iso then
<gnomefreak> i have link in 2 secs
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<gnomefreak> yep still ppc
<asac> has alternate install console installer?
<asac> i don't want to bother with graphics now :)
<asac> great ... looks like x86 build works now in chroot
<gnomefreak> yep looks like they all are
<asac> replacing /bin/uname helps
<gnomefreak> replacing it with?
<asac> with my script :)
<asac> #!/bin/sh
<asac> res=$(/bin/uname_orig $@)
<asac> echo $res | sed -e 's/x86_64/i686/g'
<asac> and cp /bin/uname /bin/uname_orig in advance
<asac> sed is overkill of course :)
<gnomefreak> thats it? and i can change it for 686>64
<asac> you can't do that
<asac> on 32bit
<asac> for me its enough to work around firefox build system bug
<gnomefreak> oh there is no way :(
<asac> no ... amd procs are compatible with 32bit
<asac> so yes ... otherway around ... no way ever
<asac> don't know if new duo core intel 64bit are compatible to amd64 ... but i think so
<gnomefreak> well im getting laptop but its too old to be 64bit im sure and its even worst off on mem than this pc i think
<asac> hmm
<asac> amd64 is around for quite some time
<asac> we are already at dual cores
<asac> now
<gnomefreak> its ibm thinkpad from year 2000
<asac> ... probably too old :)
<gnomefreak> i wont know until i get there anything else about it but it gives me something to throw windows on atleast
<asac> do you have banks free?
<asac> i mean memory slots on your board
<gnomefreak> on this one yes
<gnomefreak> but its some fucked up mem that goes in this
<asac> what is your current setup? Just one 256mb unit?
<asac> what kind of mem?
<asac> DDR-266 ?
<asac> or even 133 ;)
<gnomefreak> i would have to look but iirc it rddr or something like that
<gnomefreak> i have 133 and 100 in my p2
<asac> yeah ... but there exist p4 with SDRAM-133 too
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> definitly ;)
<asac> my parents got one :)
<gnomefreak> you have to replace 2 at a time and its hjigh dollor
<gnomefreak> high*
<asac> two at a time? even with 133 you could replace just one ... or add just one
<asac> sounds bad
<gnomefreak> PC600/800 RDRAM
<asac> where did you get such a system from?
<asac> sounds pretty rare
<asac> if rdram is rambus
<gnomefreak> its $170.00 for 512mb
<asac> maybe switching mainboard would be more efficient
<asac> don't know about current component prices, but mb: $50 ... 1gb mem $100  should be doable?
<asac> or what are current prices for plain ddr mem
<asac> man ... why does ubuntu not provide a net install cd ... only those 700m thingies
<gnomefreak> they do
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gnomefreak> from the bot
<asac> yeah ... but download almost done now ... so don't bother :)
<gnomefreak> i was thinking of ask seveas about bringing ubotu in here
<gnomefreak> almost done? its been 8hrs already :(
<asac> so far 18 minutes
<asac> 3 min left
* asac is sorry
<gnomefreak> omg thats fast
<asac> 600 K
<asac> 84% [======================================>       ]  621,445,352  573.11K/s    ETA 03:01
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> yes ... sometimes its fun
<asac> but in fact i couldn't life with it
<asac> i have so many chroots to keep up to date
<asac> s/with/without/ ... of course
<asac> but when i hear that some swedish and french fellows get 100mbit/static-IP for 40-50 EUR a month ... i still see potential :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> for me to get that its about $50.oo USD
<gnomefreak> or more
<asac> so its even cheaper for you ...
<asac> 50 EUR are about $70
<asac> i guess
<gnomefreak> i would have to check to be sure
<gnomefreak> these retraces arnt gonna work im seeing
<asac> oh no ... now i remember the pain
<asac> of qemu
<asac> i have to setup bridged network to make things easy
<gnomefreak> oh yuck
<asac> yeah ... have to boot my old computer ... it should have something
<gnomefreak> use vmware than :)
<asac> pah
<asac> that doesn't work without manually tweaking network of host either afaik
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> at least i would be scared if it hacked my network config files
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> ok ... which mother board has a decent intel gpu
<gnomefreak> not sure :(
* gnomefreak doesnt know motherboards all that well
<AlexLatchford> Anyone know what the default Ubuntu Sans Font is?
<AlexLatchford> I'm creating a document that should be viewable cross platform in a similar view
<gnomefreak> no me
<gnomefreak> not*
<asac> i even don't know if there is a thing like a unique default sans fonts across all applications
<AlexLatchford> well I thought there was a method in OOo to set it to the default sans font
<AlexLatchford> then when it goes to OOo in widnows it will pick up the default sans font there
<gnomefreak> anyone know where i can find debs for mozilla-thunderbird=1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.10
<asac> AlexLatchford: what sans do you see in ooo ?
<AlexLatchford> I dont, I dont think
<AlexLatchford> there should be one though
<asac> maybe just type sans :)
<asac> then you will probably get the default font ;)
<AlexLatchford> meh
<asac> you can type arial ... and will get some mapping too
<AlexLatchford> if you go to System->Prefs->Fonts its Sans there
<asac> yeah ... try type Sans in ooo font field
<asac> doesn't that work?
<gnomefreak> anyone planning to do bugs this week?
<AlexLatchford> not really, working on OpenDocument project
<asac> part time ... updating firefox is prio 1
<asac> prio 2 is submitting initial patches upstream
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> damn ... qemu ppc installer doesn't boot :(
<asac> will try debians later on
<asac> great ... debian sarge installer appears to work :)
* gnomefreak heads to store. im gonna spend the day cleaning house and working on retraces i think
<asac> great
<asac> cu
<asac> relax :)
<gnomefreak> whats the chances of a laptop having reg(desktop) mem chips in it example pc133 and same proc as a desktop?
<gnomefreak> tb 1.5.0.10 still not released :(
<asac> laptop same ship as desktop
<asac> hardly ever
<asac> in a week
<asac> tbird release
<asac> has been pushed back
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> my sites down :(
* gnomefreak runs low on retraces :)
<asac> oh
<asac> no crashes left :) ?
<gnomefreak> ive been grabbing them as they come in
<gnomefreak> its cheating i know ;)
<asac> yeah there are some :)
<asac> not bad 423 reports on search for crash
<gnomefreak> oh i know thats alot of trappling through bugs for a sunday
<asac> [apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()
<asac> why do we have so many reports with that summary
<asac> is that generated by apport
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> apport gives it a generic name
<gnomefreak> thats only for feisty though
<gnomefreak> mt-confirm and mt-summary need to be worked on if anyone knows how to read stacktraces. assuming asac is busy as i know he is
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.tag=mt-confirm
<gnomefreak> asac: btw i approved tony (hes the one that built kompozer for ubuntu but not sure if it will make it into feisty
<asac> all crashes there that don't have a valid stack element need one
<asac> aka mt-needsummary :)
<gnomefreak> ill look through them when im done with these 2 if its still early enough
<gnomefreak> oh shit i cant
<asac> for now taking the first mozilla code functino would be ok
<gnomefreak> im waiting to be approved for beta testing
<asac> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6525103/Stacktrace
<asac> oh
<asac> you can replace beta by www
<asac> i guess
<asac> sorry for posting this link
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> in that stacktrace
<gnomefreak> thats a good stack
<asac> use "firefox crash [@gtk_style_realize] 
<asac> as title
<gnomefreak> it looks like gtk bug
<asac> nsProfileLock::FatalSignalHandler is not worth noting
<asac> yeah ... actually take the first valid stack element after FatalSignalHandler
<asac> no its not
<asac> it crashes in gtk
<asac> but we are probably the ones that pass corrupted data
<gnomefreak> thats what i meant
<gnomefreak> we have a bunch of those
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> bunch== maybe 100 or so
<asac> thats why i need a [@gtk_style_realize]  in summary
<asac> then i will take a look what variants exist
<asac> and see what stack elements might be significant
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> all that are the same, are duplicates
<asac> we should open a "hot issues" page in wiki
<asac> with stacks of most posted crasherse
<asac> and maybe give master bug a alias name
<gnomefreak> should i just change summary and leave not marked as dupe?
<gnomefreak> +1 that idea
<asac> if you have exact stacktrace match
<asac> than you can mark as duplicate
<asac> take the one with the better information as master bug
* gnomefreak thinks we have a master bug for that
<asac> but lets not give it a name for now. Still unsure if that is acutally what we want
<asac> sure
<asac> we have a gtk_style_realize master
<asac> but please look if trace is really the same
<asac> i remember at least two distinct issues that end up in that function
<asac> might be different, but related problems
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw hjmf comment about that on a bug
<gnomefreak> for now i will mark them as [@gtk_style_realize]  take mt-summary and leave mt-confirm
<gnomefreak> that way we know it needs to be read for dupe
<asac> yes fine
<asac> will do so sometime next week ... at least a good bunch
<gnomefreak> ok if you happen to have pull for the beta LP team get them to appove me ;)
<asac> actually as we get that many reports it should be so hard to reproduce
<asac> hehe ... maybe i come around some ;)
<asac> don't know the policy though
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> something is wrong here
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> apport
<asac> why?
* gnomefreak thinks its broken from usage :(
<gnomefreak> its not doing anything will try again
<asac> what is kompozer?
<asac> (on tony)
<gnomefreak> its NVU but under new name mozilla related product
<asac> ah ok ... who has taken over nvu development?
<asac> hasn't mozilla dropped it?
<gnomefreak> nvu stopped maintaining NVU and some of the devels took over making kompozer iirc
<asac> or was it never maintained by them?
<gnomefreak> yes mozilla dropped it for kompozer
<asac> yeah ... nice ... will he appear on irc too?
<gnomefreak> nvu might have been mozilla i dont remember
<gnomefreak> hes all over irc
<asac> who?
<gnomefreak> he was having issue building it the other day
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso
<asac> not in this channel :)
<gnomefreak> he was. he asked last night about his issue but you werent here he finally figured it out
<asac> :)
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~/bug87859$ apport-retrace -s -v -d 87859 2>&1 | tee retrace.log   isnt working :(
<gnomefreak> its just sitting there :(
<gnomefreak> maybe i used my apport quota :(
<asac> yeah probably for today
<asac> maybe network problems downloading report=
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> its nto giving any feedback im gonna give it 10 minutes on this try if it doesnt do anything i will finish the other one i have nad reboot
<gnomefreak> s/nad/and
<asac> hmm
<asac> others work?
<gnomefreak> they did. i cant run 2 at once but will be trying soon
<asac> bad news is, that I couldn't get ubuntu ppc installed on qemu. debian installer at least started but failed on hardware discovery
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> how do we build for ppc now?
<asac> i don't
<asac> have no ppc hardware
<asac> and don't want such  :)
<gnomefreak> btw tonyyarusso was looking for someone to do a ppc build on kompozer too :(
<asac> i think i can build on some devel machines
* gnomefreak doesnt have a ppc yet im hoping to find someone wanting to get rid of one  but its not going well
<gnomefreak> with a local crash report apport works fine. when its done ill test on another report
<asac> yes there is a machine I could misuse
<asac> will have to figure out ;)
<asac> guess it has no real net access
<asac> so not much use for retraces
<asac> hmm ... no apport installed on it
<asac> added to TODO list
<gnomefreak> ive had get a cheap ppc on my to do list for 4 years
<gnomefreak> its still top on it
<asac> hehe
<asac> what for?
<asac> i can do retrace ... or we wait for someone with powerpc joining the team
<asac> who of us is active in forums?
<gnomefreak> maybe alex ot freddy
<gnomefreak> or
* gnomefreak not really but i do have people i deal with daily that are mods on forums or use them alot
<gnomefreak> hmmm it seems apport isnt working on feisty crashes at all. brb gonna try reboot
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-18
<mon^rch> need help with manually editing my t-bird profile and adding the news server (program bugged and wont add it via gui) ubuntu feisty
<mon^rch> which file do I edit please?
<asac> hi
<[reed]> woo, my new laptop will be here today
<asac> great!
<asac> [reed]: what kind?
<[reed]> ThinkPad X61
<[reed]> portable laptop to go with my current ThinkPad T60p
<[reed]> asac: ^
<asac> sounds great
<asac> what screen resolution?
<[reed]> not sure yet
<[reed]> I'll find out when I get it!
<hellboy195> asac: norsetto said maybe it's a sync if the buid dep on ff isn't necessary
<asac> hellboy195: what about the gtk deprecated patch? i stha tin debian as well?
<hellboy195> asac: yep
<hellboy195> asac: otherwise we couldn't say it's maybe a sync ^^
<asac> anyway, iceweasel provides x-www-browser as well ... the dependency exists just as an explicit tie-break rule afaik
<asac> i would keep the diff
<hellboy195> asac: cool, thx for you help :)
<asac> np
<hellboy195> Thanks again and bye @ all :)
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
 * asac out shopping
<asac> back for a while
<Ubulette> Failed to fetch http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Ubulette> Failed to fetch http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Ubulette> Failed to fetch http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/hardy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Ubulette> retrying...
<Ubulette> good
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4731/
<Ubulette> (just FYI)
<asac> Ubulette: which commit?
<asac> Fix for bug 403240 - threads hanging in nss_InitLock . r=wtc,nelson
<asac> mozilla bug 403240
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403240 in Libraries "threads hanging in nss_InitLock" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403240
<asac> wow that looks like a glitch
<asac> hmm ... was secoid_init present in nss 3.11?
<Ubulette> just look at the diff. it was in b3
<asac> 3.11 ;)
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> i was wondering if that symbol was in 3.11
<asac> or if that is just 3.12 development noise
<Ubulette> i guess the later
<asac> i hope so :)
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> I have my new laptop
<[reed]> should I try Hardy, or am I better off with Gutsy for now?
<asac> i'd say hardy
<asac> latest daily CD ;9
<[reed]> why?
<[reed]> give me a good reason :)
<asac> dunno ... i think there is ffox 3 on it ;)
<[reed]> I don't use your firefox anyway :p
<asac> nevertheless, otherwise you get firefox 2 ;)
<[reed]> your firefox is the first thing to go
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> replaced with my local copy
<asac> thats a bad start ;)
<asac> its good to rest half a day after install and honour the pure distribution feeling
<asac> then move on
<[reed]> lol
<asac> start messing around
<Ubulette> i'd go for hardy too. why would you want an obsolete desktop on your brand new hardware ?
<Ubulette> hm bzr broken :(
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4737/
<asac> Ubulette: you should use bzr.dev branch ;)
<Ubulette> it's my bot
<asac> the package is frequently an annoyance ;)
<[reed]> I just don't want to be screwed
<[reed]> by some hardy problem
<asac> [reed]: use livecd ... if that works, then install most likely will be good as well
<asac> [reed]: so what screen solution do you have?
<[reed]> looks like 1024x768, but that doesn't seem right... it's a 12.1" screen
<Ubulette> that's small
<[reed]> well, it's supposed to be my portable laptop
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> I have my large 15" ThinkPad T60p if I want 1600x1200
<asac> i 1024x768 is the default for think pads (12 inch)
<asac> thats why i am still not sure ;)
<asac> there are 12 inch laptops with 1280x860 ?? or something like that
<jcastro> my hp has 1280x860 or whatever
<jcastro> the thinkpad X series are the ones stuck on 1024x768. :(
<Ubulette> asac, did you ask for daily builds in ppa ?
<Lisetare> Hi i am sorry to bother you with my question, but i couldn't find solution for my problem. I don't have any sound during surfing net, for example in youtube - video plays without sound. I have installed restricted extras package and flashplayer. What could be my problem?
<asac> Lisetare: does your sound work at all?
<Lisetare> yup, in all other programs sound works great (ogg and mp3 and any other possible formats)
<asac> Ubulette: i don't think i have .... added to my whiteboard TODO list again
<asac> Lisetare: start firefox from the command line ... maybe you see some errors that give a hint
<Lisetare> ok let me try
<Lisetare> nothing, it just open firefox and nothing else
<Lisetare> also i've tried to reinstall flash plug-in by terminal - it also didn't help
<asac> no idea then ... try #ubuntu or the forums. they are more focussed on user support and might be aware of more corner cases where this happens.
<Lisetare> have tried #ubuntu, they have no clue. ok maybe in forum someone will help.
<cheguevara> search the forums
<asac> yeah content on forum sticks a bit longer on radar
<cheguevara> its a common problem for flashto have no sound
<cheguevara> *flash to
<Ubulette> looks like the device is busy (either /dev/audio or /dev/dsp).
<Ubulette> do you use esd ?
<asac> yeah, but busy device would be dumped to terminal afaik
<Ubulette> btw, is it hardy or gutsy ?
<Lisetare> 7.10
<Ubulette> ok so esound is still used. try to "killall esd" and restart firefox
<Lisetare> when i use alsa - it says device is busy but it affects all system. so i chose AD 198x analog
<Lisetare> it says process wasn't killed
<Ubulette> hm, if you start it (esd), does it help ?
<Ubulette> i mean, start esd before ff
<asac> esd never did anything good for me
<Lisetare> no :(
<asac> and you don't have sound server enabled in sound config?
<Ubulette> depends a lot on the sound card. some don't even need sound daemons as they are able to share in h/w
<asac> last i heard is that esd it complete crap
<asac> we only keep it for some obscure reason
<Lisetare> i don't know what is sound server :( i am blonde in linux completely
<asac> Lisetare: in sound config
<asac> system -> preferences -> sound
<asac> there is a tab "Sound" ... ther is checkbox that enables sound server (in hardy it reads: Enable sofware sound mixing (ESD))
<asac> i think in gutsy it should read different
<Lisetare> it is on there
<asac> maybe disable it then
<asac> and restart X (relogin)
<asac> maybe it even works without relogin
<Lisetare> no :( again doesn't help
<Lisetare> relogin... ok let me try
<Lisetare> no it doesn't help :( also i forget to say - sometimes firefox stops even when i start to play any sound in web
<Ubulette> what does this command gives you ? lsof -np `pidof firefox` | grep dev
<Lisetare> lsof: no process ID specified
<Lisetare> lsof 4.78
<Lisetare>  latest revision: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/
<Lisetare>  latest FAQ: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/FAQ
<Lisetare>  latest man page: ftp://lsof.itap.purdue.edu/pub/tools/unix/lsof/lsof_man
<asac> firefox-bin
<cheguevara> you can try this
<cheguevara> sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<cheguevara> sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<cheguevara> and then put FIREFOX_DSP=”aoss” in there
<cheguevara> might need to log out and log back in or reboot
<Lisetare> without logging out it didn't help
<cheguevara> yeah you might need to reboot or log out
<Lisetare> щл цуте ащк куищщештп
<Lisetare> ok went for rebooting
<Lisetare> (sorry)
<cheguevara> cyrillic :)
<Lisetare> yup
<cheguevara> you russian?
<Lisetare> da
<Lisetare> yes i mean :)
<cheguevara> yasno :P
<Lisetare> in russian channel nobody help and all clever russian sit here :)
<cheguevara> Lisetare, zvuka tol'ko vo flashe net ili voobshe vo vsem browsere?
<Lisetare> tolko vo fleshe
<cheguevara> Lisetare, yasno, perezagruzis' poprobui, potom posmotrim
<Lisetare> ok
<cheguevara> personallyall my sound on hardy disappeared with one of the kernel updates
<cheguevara> completely...
<asac> Lisetare: if flashplugin-nonfree package doesn't work, you can also try mozilla-plugin-gnash :)
<Lisetare> woow thanks it helped :) thanks-thanks-thanks
<cheguevara> :P
<asac> thats not perfect, but maybe youtube woirks then :)
<asac> Lisetare: what did you do?
<cheguevara> not perfect is an under-estimation :P
<Lisetare> everything i need works :) thanks a lot.
<Lisetare> i did those commands... changed in firefox none to alsa or something like this... even i didn't understand good what i did
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> and then put FIREFOX_DSP=”aoss” in there
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> might need to log out and log back in or reboot
<cheguevara> this :P
<Lisetare> exactly :D
<asac> ah
<cheguevara> and <cheguevara> sudo aptitude install alsa-oss         before that
<asac> ok
<asac> who needs sound ;)
<Lisetare> alsa oss was installed though
<asac> Lisetare: maybe that was the initial reason then?
<asac> oss is deprecated
<asac> or is it installed by default?
<cheguevara> asac, but things will use alsa directly by default
<cheguevara> so having it installed changes nothing
<cheguevara> but on some computers it helps when firefox uses alsa's oss compatibility layer
<cheguevara> for some reason
<asac> yeah ... maybe flash doesn't even work with alsa
<asac> would be in line ;)
<Lisetare> i installed ubuntu yesterday and i don't know why at first it didn't want to look for packages in repositariums
<Lisetare> so at first i installed many packages by myself
<asac> ah ok
<Lisetare> well anyway thanks. Sorry for bothering you
<Lisetare> wish i ever knew linux as much as you do
<Lisetare> :)
<cheguevara> np :P
<cheguevara> thanks for trying to fix your problems and not giving up like some do :P
<Lisetare> well... it is kinda my dream now to be first blonde who learn ubuntu :D
<cheguevara> haha
<cheguevara> we don't get many girls around here anyway :P
<Lisetare> i want to work in telecom company, it is actually my specialty, but everywhere they need experience with gnu/*nix
<cheguevara> ah right
<cheguevara> Lisetare, which town is that?
<cheguevara> peter?
<cheguevara> *piter
<Lisetare> aha how you guess?
<cheguevara> i have my ways :P
<cheguevara> but
<cheguevara> its good to see that open source software is doing good back home
<cheguevara> haven't been there in 4 years now :(
<cheguevara> there = Russia
<Lisetare> where do you live now?
<cheguevara> england
<Lisetare> cool )
<cheguevara> miss it though :P
<cheguevara> europe is too boring
<cheguevara> Ubulette, whats new in your firefox packages from your ppa
<Ubulette> nothing ubuntu specific, just bug fixes from upstream
<cheguevara> oh so just a new snapshot
<Ubulette> yes
<cheguevara> sorry, updatemanager doesn't show from what version to what its updating anymore for some reason
<Ubulette> yes, i find that really annoying
<cheguevara> is it a bug or a feature?
<Ubulette> don't know. apparently a feature
<cheguevara> *sigh*
<Ubulette> why do people keep confirming bug 192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<cheguevara> bug 189406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189406 in update-manager "[Hardy] Update Manager doesn't display package versions anymore" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189406
<cheguevara> damn it
<cheguevara> i just pressed install all updates
<[reed]> see
<cheguevara> bad timing Ubulette :P
<[reed]> those are why I want gutsy
<[reed]> :)
<cheguevara> no breakage == no fun :P
<cheguevara> funny how after feature freeze more things started breaking then before :P
<Ubulette> i'll do only a third of today's update
<cheguevara> damn wine is broken as well
<armin76> haha
<armin76> ricers :P
<cheguevara> says the gentoo developer
<cheguevara> :P
<armin76> gentoo is not ricing
<cheguevara> armin76: but it makes ricing possible :P
<armin76> like hardy :P
<cheguevara> hardy doesn't let you change your C/CXX/LD FLAGS
<cheguevara> and it has a new upstream version freeze compared to ~x86 :P
<armin76> haha
<armin76> use x86 then :)
<armin76> probably the same versions as hardy
<cheguevara> but then i don't get the latest version of everything
<armin76> then you are the ricer :P
<cheguevara> i can't live like that
<cheguevara> :P
<armin76> yeah, like what package? :P
<cheguevara> glibc
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fweb -pipe -msse3"
<cheguevara> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"
<cheguevara> not too bad :P
<cheguevara> armin76, do you remember that update to bash, which fucked up people's baselayout and the unlucky ones who rebooted ended up with a non bootable system?
<armin76> nope
<cheguevara> thats was quiet bad
<cheguevara> too be honest personally i never had a problem because of running unstable
<cheguevara> may be i am just lucky
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-19
<Ubulette> if https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414558 is really the cause of miro's folding weirdness, it seems it's there to stay :(
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 414558 in Layout "gmail titles shown below label when browser width is reduced. List of contacts is empty." [Major,New]
<cheguevara> [reed], is inability of ff3 to use hotmail's full interface a hotmail bug or a firefox bug
<[reed]> dunno, I've seen a bug on it, but I didn't read it
<[reed]> check bugzilla
<asac> cheguevara: afaik its hotmail
<asac> cheguevara: you can use it by changing the user-agent
<asac> (to windows or mac)
<cheguevara> mozilla bug 396259
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 396259 in English US "hotmail.com - Hotmail (Classic interface) cannot be accessed from non-Firefox Gecko browsers" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=396259
<[reed]> asac: you're working on the dpi issue?
<asac> [reed]: was dragged into something else today.
<asac> but yes
<asac> still on radar
<[reed]> k
<[reed]>   inetutils-inetd 2:1.5.dfsg.1-4
<[reed]>   openbsd-inetd 0.20050402-6
<[reed]> which is better?
<asac> openbsd is in main
<asac> [reed]: ^^
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> that's what I figured out
<[reed]> and picked :)
<[reed]> thanks
 * [reed] is setting up a pxe server so he can install ubuntu on his new laptop
<[reed]> since it doesn't have a cdrom drive and usb flash install isn't working
<asac> [reed]: usb?
<asac> isn't?
<[reed]> nope... it fails during partitioning
<asac> gutsy?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> and some other random stuff I had to kick to get to work
<asac> strange ... tried alternate CD?
<[reed]> wait
<[reed]> couldn't I put the netboot image on a floppy?
<[reed]> I have a usb floppy drive
<[reed]> and then I could netboot
<[reed]> and install like that
<[reed]> ooo
<asac> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<asac> let me know what worked out for you :)
 * asac sleeps now
<[reed]> lol
<asac> really ... if i buy an X61 i want to know whats up ;)
<asac> at best try not to use that floppy as I ain't have one
<asac> :-P
<[reed]> well, pxe server would work
<[reed]> just a pain to set up :)
<asac> right
<asac> too much imo
<asac> usb should really work
<asac> i mean why would partitioning break?
<[reed]> could me just the usb flash drive I was using
<[reed]> be*
<[reed]> I'll try another one
<asac> did you run live image or alternate?
<[reed]> live
<asac> yeah ... maybe alternate is more safe
<[reed]> I'll try your page
<[reed]> if it doesn't work, I'll try something else
<[reed]> :)
<asac> just found that on google ;)
<asac> there is also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<asac> but maybe the first combined with network (like mentioned in the last section) looks like the most effecient approach
<[reed]> oh, maybe I'm just running into a partitioning problem
<asac> wanna keep vista?
<[reed]> no, I'm going to replace it with XP
<[reed]> (for school stuff that requires Winblowz :()
<[reed]> but there's also a recovery partition
<[reed]> I guess I could just wipe the vista partition
<[reed]> and then resize it
<asac> he? you can wipe everything i would say
<asac> and then create partitions as needed ... like
<[reed]> I like keeping the recovery partition
<[reed]> it's only 5gb
<[reed]> ok, that seemed to work
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> for what purpose?
<[reed]> should I make the ubuntu partition first before XP or the XP partition before Ubuntu?
<[reed]> /dev/sda2 versus /dev/sda3
<asac> that shouldn't matter
<asac> as long as you keep it _small_ :-P
<[reed]> true
<[reed]> 25gb should do
<[reed]> since some of the engineering programs I have to install are several gigs
<asac> for XP ... thats huge ;) ... how many do you have in total? 80, 120, 160?
<[reed]> 160
<asac> ah .. that should be fine then
<[reed]> hmm, I crashed ubiquity
<[reed]> whatever that is
<cheguevara> the installer :P
<asac> Description: Ubuntu live CD installer
<asac> yep
<[reed]> "fun"
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> need to make a swap partition
 * [reed] does that
<cheguevara> what kind of a laptop doesnt have a cdrom
<asac> X6x
<asac> thinkpad
<[reed]> I was dumb and had separate partitions for / and /home on my main laptop
<[reed]> that's starting to bite me
<asac> why?
<[reed]> since I'm running out of space on /home but I have plenty on /
<[reed]> :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah ... sizing matters
<[reed]> size _does_ matter!
<[reed]> ;P
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> suse does that by default, always annoyed me
<[reed]> I think I'll just do a 2gb swap partition
<[reed]> and then everything else on /
<cheguevara> how much RAM you got
<[reed]> 2GB
<asac> i split partitions as well ... on laptop this is questionable, agreed
<cheguevara> will probably never need such a big swap
<[reed]> at least I don't follow the stupid "double your RAM to get your swap partition size" rule
<[reed]> cheguevara: what do you recommend? 1gb? 1.5?
<cheguevara> i'd say 1 is enough
<cheguevara> unless firefox starts memory leaking :P
<[reed]> lol
<cheguevara> yeah some people got 4 gigs of ram
<cheguevara> and set their swap to 8 gigs
<[reed]> asac: sound good?
<cheguevara> i was like wtf lol
<asac> [reed]: depends on your preference. running without swap is fine too ;)
<[reed]> lol
<asac> i mean if 2 gig of active mem gets swapped out you are lost anyway
<cheguevara> lol
<asac> on desktop
<asac> but same for 1gb
<asac> its more like a backup for cases where you rather want severe slowdown instead of OOMs
<asac> but 2 don't hurt nowadays ;) ... as there is plenty of space
<cheguevara> basically 1 or 2
<cheguevara> don't really make a diff :P
<asac> [reed]: oh i remember that if you want to suspend to disk you need at least mem amount of swap :)
<[reed]> BAH
<[reed]> ...
 * [reed] sighs
<cheguevara> hmmm
 * [reed] waits for the installer to give him a cancel button
<cheguevara> never thought of that
<cheguevara> sorry :P
<asac> [reed]: i would even add a bit on top of your mem to be safe
<[reed]> think I can kill it while it's trying to partition? :)
<asac> unwise
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> I agree
<cheguevara> Just like Paul Thurrott, I'm re-evaluating why it really is necessary for me to have two browsers. Really, why? If Mozilla can't make an application to suit the look and feel of my Operating System then why should I bother with their product? I'm over the stage where I feel somehow better because I use browser 'A' instead of browser 'B'.
<cheguevara> *sigh*
<asac> he?
<cheguevara> some guy at neowin.net
<cheguevara> started an 11 pages forum thread discussion
<asac> isn't ffox 3 look on win more native now too?
<cheguevara> why would you pick your browser based on how it looks
<[reed]> except for the theme, yes
<asac> well, there is certainly a huge market for that ;)
<[reed]> ;)
<cheguevara> icons yeah, but the total looks is still quiet out of place on vista
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> we have an icon set
<[reed]> we're just not using it yet
<[reed]> patch is waiting on review :)
<asac> is vista detected?
<[reed]> yes, we can override chrome based on os version
<[reed]> Linux can do the same thing with kernel versions
<asac> ok so winstripe will stay the same?
<cheguevara> yeah there's some bug with chrome redirects or something
<[reed]> what do you mean?
<[reed]> vista and XP will have different icons
<asac> ah ok
<asac> but XP will get new ones too?
<[reed]> it already has, but they are still a work in progress
<asac> hasn't winstripe theme been used on windows too?
<[reed]> winstripe theme is for Windows...
<asac> (and ... is it still the fallback for gnomestripe?)
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> on toolkit it is
<[reed]> not browser
<cheguevara> yeah the new windows icons are quiet pixalated imho
<asac> [reed]: ok that might have caused confusion on my side then
<asac> didn't except  a split of those
<asac> (fork?)
<asac> ;)
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=303477
<cheguevara> here's new vista icons
<asac> looks good enough imo :)
<cheguevara> the icons or the total look?
<[reed]> think 2051MB is enough for swap?
<[reed]> for 2048MB of RAM
<asac> [reed]: i don't know :) ... consider that maybe there is some meta info dumped to swap too
<asac> but otoh you usually won't suspend right when the mem is completely utilized i guess
<cheguevara> just do 2100 :P
<[reed]> 50MB of meta info?
<[reed]> I doubt it
<[reed]> I'll go with this for now
<cheguevara> am not saying it will be, its just a safe round number and i doubt you'll miss the extra 50 megs
<[reed]> why am I getting 50kb/s to one of the mirrors
<[reed]> ugh
<cheguevara> archive.ubuntu.com ?
<[reed]> us.a.u.c
<cheguevara> oh
<[reed]> back up to 400 now
<[reed]> weird
<[reed]> 448*
<asac> Bug 192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 413695 -- you need to comment
<[reed]> see the last comment
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 413695 in Build & Release "mothball old tinderbox perf test machines" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413695
 * asac looking
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> wrong bug!
<[reed]> sorry
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 411341
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411341 in Build & Release "mothball 1.8.0 Firefox and Thunderbird build machines" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411341
<[reed]> both had mothball in it
<[reed]> :(
<asac> hmm
<asac> aren't those perf machines for 1.8.0 branch as well?
<asac> asac: is there a bug against FF that if I have both GNOME & KDE installed, FF uses external  applications randomly choosing either a KDE or GNOME equivalent depending on the phase of the  moon :)
<asac> [reed]: ^^ ?
<asac> ever seen something like this in bugzilla?
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> that's really weird
<[reed]> lol
<asac> he files a bug now. no idea if thats the fault of new gio or something
<asac> bug 193225
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193225 in firefox-3.0 "FF: general exception for firefox 3 extension packages signed off by the mozillateam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193225
 * asac lunch
<asac> Ubulette: bug 193225
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193225 in firefox-3.0 "FF: general exception for firefox 3 extension packages signed off by the mozillateam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193225
<asac> ubotu: wake up!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asac> [reed]: how can i search in bugzilla for all "approval1.8.0.15?" ?
<asac> (or approval1.8.0.15+)
<asac> ?
 * asac conf call
<armin76> put that on the whiteboard
<armin76> i think...
<armin76> asac: http://tinyurl.com/2kgoys
<[reed]> asac: still need help?
<asac> [reed]: nope :)
<[reed]> asac: k
<asac> found out
<[reed]> I created a bugzilla group
<asac> thanks
<[reed]> for you and caillon
<[reed]> for driving
<asac> what purpose?
<asac> ah ... cool
<[reed]> see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/userprefs.cgi?tab=permissions
<asac> has that been a request?
<[reed]> well, dveditz was abusing security
<asac> i think dveditz now just set security-group as drivers for 1.8.0 branch
<[reed]> yes, that's changed now :)
<asac> hehe ... right :)
<[reed]> mozilla-1.8.0-drivers group now
<asac> so people complained about spam ;)
<asac> nice
<asac> jtv: welcome
<asac> ;)
<jtv> asac: thanks :)
<asac> [reed]: i have to go soon, just a short question: did you already associate all the required flags (blocking/approval/wanted) with that drivers group?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> asac: ^
<asac> great ... you rock!
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ok out
<Ubulette> hi
<cheguevara> hi
<Ubulette> i should not have subscribed to bug 192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<Ubulette> flood bug
<cheguevara> lol should be all fixed now
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> part of it only
<cheguevara> meh
<cheguevara> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just completed fine for me after stealing latest python-central from launchpad
<Ubulette> now bzr is totally broken
<cheguevara> oh
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4774/
<Ubulette> i hate python
<cheguevara> installed here somehow
<cheguevara> cheguevara@cheguevara-laptop:~/Desktop$ bzr version
<cheguevara> Bazaar (bzr) 1.2.0.candidate.1
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4775/
<Ubulette> my bot complained a lot today :(
<cheguevara> lol so now the mirrors are breaking :P
<Ubulette> still broken: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4776/
<Ubulette> hm, fresh bzr to come: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/bzr/1.2~rc1-1build1
<cheguevara> hey armin76
<cheguevara> Ubulette, did you get the latest python-central?
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> python-central | 0.5.50ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette> python-central | 0.5.50ubuntu4 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<cheguevara> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12084647/python-central_0.5.50ubuntu5_all.deb
<cheguevara> dpkg -i that
<cheguevara> and you should be good to go
<cheguevara> would be funny if one day both apt-get and dpkg broke
<Ubulette> arent' jockey-common and jockey-gtk broken for you too ?
<cheguevara> Ubulette: when installing?
<Ubulette> upgrading. i never installed that myself, it's a dep of something
<cheguevara> of ubuntu-desktop
<cheguevara> but yeah its fine for me
<Ubulette> yep
<cheguevara> well i don't have jockey-gtk
<cheguevara> i had to get python-central first though
<cheguevara> now why doesn't my sound work, this is really pissing me off
<cheguevara> oh headphones need to be un-muted
<cheguevara> thats new
<cheguevara> was about to embarrass myself and file a kernel bug :P
<Ubulette> for some reason, bzr 1.2~rc1-1build1 has been built but does not appear in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bzr/
<cheguevara> its just a rebuilt anyway 1.2~rc1-1 installed fine for me with new python-central
<cheguevara> but here it is
<cheguevara> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12089530/bzr_1.2%7Erc1-1build1_i386.deb
<cheguevara> things take some time to get to archives
<Ubulette> it's usually fast
<Ubulette> (expect for ppa)
<Ubulette> excepy
<Ubulette> except
<cheguevara> heh
<Ubulette> i can't installed that manually, i need my bot to do it
<Ubulette> and i don't want to patch it for that
<cheguevara> oh right didn't realize that
<cheguevara> now if only someone fixed wine...
<cheguevara> http://www.frikipedia.es/images/1/1e/Ubuntu_5.11.jpg
<cheguevara> :P
<Ubulette> :)
<cwong1> asac: ping
<cwong1> asac: got your emails.  Sorry for the late response. Monday was a holiday..
<Ubulette> cheguevara, good, full upgrade is now fine. retrying my bot now
<cheguevara> w00t :P
<Ubulette> yep, good too
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 75375
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 75375 in Style System (CSS) "support for :nth-*() pseudo-classes" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75375
<asac> cwong1: no problem.
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 401291
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 401291 in Style System (CSS) "optimize handling of dynamic changes for advanced CSS selectors" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401291
<Ubulette> oh, i thought nth-*() changed from NEW to RESOLVED/FIXED
<Ubulette> too bad
<asac> cwong1: i see two issues we need to fix asap: 1. backout changes in toolkit and to it differently
<asac> s/to/do/
<asac> cwong1: 2. upgrade to beta3
<cwong1> asac: we definitely need to upgrade to beta 3 asap
<asac> cwong1: ok ... i have merged things locally ... there are a few glitches, but we can work that after that
<cwong1> asac: do you know another way to doing what Jimmy did to the download dialog?
<asac> however, i cannot commit anymor :(
<cwong1> s/doing/do/
<asac> cwong1: haven't looked, but it should be possible.
<cwong1> asac: I will look into the commit issue with Johh and get back with you
<asac> i think its just css tweaks?
<cwong1> asac: but what about the file location?
<asac> cwong1: yes ... its wierd, i definitly have my name in the commit message, but apparently you do some debcommit check or something backend ... i have no idea if i need to commit debian/changelog in the same commit or what :)
<cwong1> asac: I don't think you can do this in css, can you?
<asac> cwong1: which file location?
<asac> ah i remember a bit
<asac> let me look at the commits
<cwong1> asac: we want to put media files in some pre-define location media/auio/piture/viedo
<cwong1> asac: btw, please don't check anything one until I create a branch for our internal beta 3 release (for this friday).
<cwong1> s/one/in/
<asac> cwong1: ok ... ididn't want to commit the merge :)
<asac> cwong1: let me know when the branch is open again
<cwong1> asac: ok
<cwong1> asac: does it make sense to have a xulrunner for mobile and one for desktop?
<asac> well ... we should first try to either eliminate or get it into main xulrunner
<asac> for instance: different default download directories for medias might be something upstream wants
<cwong1> asac: when you say unstream, do you mean Ubuntu or Mozilla.org?
<asac> mozilla+ubuntu  ... they are not really independent in this regards
<asac> but usually i refer to mozilla as upstream
<cwong1> I dont think mozilla would want our default download directories.  These directories might not be appropriate on other Linux Platform.
<asac> welll ... afaik there similar directory names available by xdg
<asac> but i agree that its unlikely
<cwong1> asac: I also have another problem that might required changes in the toolkit directory.  I might have to modify the widget creation routine so that I have to create a widget container based on "MOKO" and then place the regular widget inside it.
<asac> MOKO?
<cwong1> s/required/require/
<cwong1> MOKO is a finger scrolling library widget that we have and it is being used by many of our applets
<cwong1> Here is the situation:
<cwong1> right now with the preference, download and addon windows up, and if you bring up the virtual keyboard, it will obscure part of the windows and there is no easy way to navigate to the control that you want in the window.
<cwong1> If we put those windows inside a moko widget, it will automatically allow the user to scroll to any part of the window using the touch of the finger.
<cwong1> This is another reason why I suggest to have a special build of xulrunner for the mobile platform.
<asac> cwong1: ok i think i understand a bit.
<asac> (though i don't understand the point of virtual keyboard hiding parts of the window ... i always thought that the window just resizes)
<asac> but that isn't important
<asac> in general i agree that it might make sense to fork xulrunner for mobile
<cwong1> asac: ok then.  one for mobile.
<asac> the only risk i see is that things are done in a hacky fashion
<asac> and in the end we will end up in a situation where we cannot get back to mainline
<cwong1> well, Any change we make here, I will run it by you from now on.  Will this help?
<asac> for instance: the media folder feature could be done in toolkit/ without breaking the normal firefox: e.g. introducing a new autodownload variant, which you can setup and configure
<cwong1> asac: ok,  I will let Jimmy know about this.
<asac> cwong1: i am fine with this for now. but experience shows that code that landed once will not be touched unless it breaks.
<asac> :)
<cwong1> heheehe
<asac> and usually nobody will want to put more resources into something that already works more or less :)
<cwong1> btw, what is responsible for building the xulrunner?
<asac> cwong1: at best we could always keep changes to toolkit so minimal that we can maintain .patch files for the _few_ issues we tackle
<asac> in that way i can use the same source package.
<asac> just patched a bit more for lpia or something
<asac> cwong1: what do you mean by "what is responsible" ?
<cwong1> s/what/who/
<asac> good question.
<cwong1> sorry, I was aiming with my daugther on anther pc :(
<asac> let me chew this night on this and think about our options
<asac> can we chat tomorrow?
<cwong1> yes
<cwong1> btw,  I tried building it using my midbrowser source tree and it didn't work
<asac> ok good. pleas create the branch ... then i can commit the beta 3 merge
<asac> cwong1: xulrunner? ... hmm ... maybe we don't have all
<asac> sources ... actually for sure we are lacking some files
<cwong1> yes I dont think we have all the files for building Xulrunner
<asac> but we should really reconsider how we maintain those two
<cwong1> I will let you know tomorrow on the branch creation.
<cwong1> ok
<asac> i will think about it till tomorrow
<asac> thanks
<cwong1> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-20
<jcastro> asac: any idea on how this mozilla messaging thing works out as far as relations with upstream?
<jcastro> I mean, should I consider them a new, seperate entity or what?
<asac> jcastro: sorry ... what messaging thing?
<asac> i guess i miss a bit of context here ;)
<jcastro> asac: they spun off tbird today as their own thing.
<jcastro> asac: heh, it's ok, it's my job to keep you appraised. :)
<asac> oh ... that was expected
<jcastro> asac: you're coming to fosdem right?
<asac> not sure. will they be there?
<asac> jcastro: i am not sure how this will technically evolve
<asac> i assume that they will still use the same CVS tree
<asac> and share the other infrastructure
<jcastro> k
<asac> a good question would be to figure if there will be a separate security group
<jcastro> asac: I will ask blizz man, I think he'll be at fosdem
<jcastro> surely some mozilla eu people will be there
<Ubulette> it's just tb officially maintained with new goals and fundings
<asac> yes, still i wonder who the devs will be
<Ubulette> maybe they'll rename tb but if i understood it correctly, they'll start from tb3 (tb trunk)
<Ubulette> they want to integrate the calendar to match outlook
<asac> i still think that this will not chaneg much, except that the staff is really dedicated to work on tbird - which is good
<asac> in terms of how workflows and how they interact with the firefox devs
<Ubulette> yep, that's what i meant with "it's just tb officially maintained"
<Ubulette> i haven't seen in their todo list to xulify tb
<Ubulette> and no plan to fork either so they'll probably continue to share the trunk as of today
<[reed]> same CVS tree but they'll start having different infra
<asac> ok .... meetings at 0700 UTC are definitly a pain ;)
<[reed]> :)
 * asac reboot ... kernel update
<asac> [reed]: any idea if bug 193108 is known?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193108 in firefox-3.0 "Word spacing issue in Firefox 3" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193108
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> it's quiet in here those days
<Ubulette> despite the flood of ff3 bugs
<Ubulette> so 8.10 will be called Intrepid Ibex.. hmm. intrepid will be too long to type. maybe ibex then.. or ii
<Ubulette> ii sounds good in japanese :)
<Ubulette> cairo 1.5.10 released
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 418353
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418353 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to 1.5.8-87-g21049a9" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418353
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-21
<asac> bug 192906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192906 in firefox-3.0 "use gnome's HTML icon for pages without a favicon" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192906
<[reed]> [03:35:30AM] <[reed]> monreal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/192906 <-- agree, disagree?
<[reed]> [03:36:05AM] <monreal> [reed]: disagree... it's not possible anyway
<[reed]> [03:36:20AM] <monreal> we cannot depend on icons from gnome icon theme
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192906 in firefox-3.0 "use gnome's HTML icon for pages without a favicon" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<[reed]> there you go
<asac> [reed]: we can have a fallback?
<[reed]> I don't think that's possible yet
<[reed]> due to how stock icons work
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> but maybe
<asac> maybe currenty the icon is hard coded, but why can't one use gnomestrip mechanism for it?
<[reed]> [03:37:01AM] <monreal> [reed]: but we will probably have to redo and include a similar icon
<[reed]> yeah, so we can include it directly
<[reed]> as part of gnomestripe
<[reed]> just can't use a stock icon
<[reed]> via libpr0n
<[reed]> and moz-icon://
<asac> [reed]: why can't we use moz-icon?
<asac> does it just work for gtk stock icons?
<[reed]> it works for gnome icons, too, but we don't require that the user have gnome installed, so we can't depend on those always being available
<asac> [reed]: yes, but thats the case for other icons as well afaik
<asac> in beta 2 it falled back to the winstripe theme afaict
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> there's no fallback mechanism in place
<[reed]> for moz-icon
<[reed]> it will just fail
<asac> hmm ... wierd. so how does it work on kde?
<asac> i think on kde we still see the "old" icons
<[reed]> really?
<[reed]> I don't think so
<[reed]> I don't see how that's possible ;)
<asac> it falls back to winstripe if gnomeui isn't installed ;)
<asac> but i think i should verify that again
<[reed]> please do
<[reed]> heh
<asac> Ubulette: ^^^
<asac> darn i have a ubuntu developer week classroom session in 6 hours or so
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: February 21 2008, 10:06:40 - Next meeting: Desktop Team in 3 hours 53 minutes
<asac> completely forgot
<asac> ;)
<[reed]> what is that?
<asac> [reed]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> cool
<[reed]> asac: sounds easy
<[reed]> you'll do fine
<[reed]> :)
<asac> haha
<asac> my problem is that i don't really know what to expect
<asac> how many will come? will they ask questions? or should i just teach
<asac> how to present my knowledge in a chat room :)
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> Ubulette: there?
<asac> Ubulette: what do you think about the xpi.mk i recently added
<asac> to mozilla-devscripts
<armin76> bad
<asac> Ubulette: i will upload new mozilla-devscripts to mozillateam ppa (appending ~mt1) as i want it in todays ffox 2 extension packaging session
<asac> Ubulette: please veto in the next 20 minutes if you want to do a prerelease to your ppa
<asac> (i have just committed more on top of your last fix for xpi.mk"
<asac> )
<asac> Ubulette: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/XPI.TEMPLATE
<asac> Ubulette: ok from my side we are now ready for release of mozilla-devscripts
<asac> we should use the card blanche to justify this ff exception breakage
<asac> lets wait till weekend with upload i would say
<asac> i uploaded to my ppa now
<asac> Ubulette: i have drafted https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging ... maybe take a look if its at least a bit comprehensible
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: February 21 2008, 13:58:21 - Current meeting: Desktop Team
<asac> bug 432322
<asac> debian bug 432322
<ubotu> Debian bug 432322 in network-manager "network-manager: package upgrade kills network connections every time" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/432322
<armin76> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: February 21 2008, 15:30:41 - Next meeting: Community Council in 4 hours 29 minutes
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: February 21 2008, 15:55:27 - Next meeting: Community Council in 4 hours 4 minutes
<jetsaredim> asac: I think adding firebug and mouse gestures extensions would be great
<asac> jetsaredim: yep ... the procedure is simple. add the extension to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<jetsaredim> is it standard procedure to contact the maintainers first before going about this
<asac> and gather the required information. then you can adopt that extension if you want and package it like just taught
<asac> jetsaredim: if there is an obvious good contact available, its not required
<asac> point is that we want to know how to contact them ... so if they don't have an active mailing list at least verifying that they reply would be good
<asac> for the most popular extesnions that are frequently updated, we most likely don't need that
<asac> just fill in the contact you find
<asac> jetsaredim: if you want an extension to be sponsored, please try to use the procedure https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<asac> if there are problems i am alwayshere to help!
<asac> (well not always, but usually)
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> heh
<asac> db-keen: phoenix24: kyleN: did you manage to finish the second practice round?
<phoenix24> Yes!
<asac> if you manage to create a launchpad branch, just let me know, i can review it then
<asac> :)
<kyleN> asac. in unbuntu mobile weekly meeting, enjoyed what I saw of your talk though.
<phoenix24> ok!
<asac> kyleN: thanks!
<phoenix24> asac: could we target any extensions.. ranging to all those existing ?
<asac> yes ... i would like to get 100 extensions for hardy :) ... which is of course too high a goal to reach for hardy
<asac> but you get the point
<asac> but we should definitly try to cover all most important ones
<asac> a good start is: the top 50 projects on mozdev:
<asac> http://www.mozdev.org/projects/top50.html
<asac> (not all are extensions, but at least mozdev projects usually have a CVS and a license :))
<asac> or the top list of addons.mozilla.org
<asac> but careful: on addons.mozilla.org its not given that the extensions have a free license
<phoenix24> thanks a lot! looking forward to it!
<asac> if we cannot find how things are licensed we should go on or if we consider the extension important enough ask the developers
<asac> phoenix24: me too ;)
<armin76> ricer :P
<phoenix24> Can I get the Firefox3 source code from the launchpad itself ?
<asac> phoenix24: unforatuntely not yet
<asac> phoenix24: well the packaging code is in launchpad
<phoenix24> ah! yes
<asac> i will be out travelling for ~3 hours from now. maybe ask Ubulette_ if he is available(not sure) in the meantime.
<asac> he should know all about firefox-3 and xulrunner-1.9 packaging ;)
 * asac off for a while
<phoenix24> later asac!
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, got my email ?
<[reed]> asac / Ubulette: system sqlite3 coming up today
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> nice
<Ubulette> [reed], bug id ?
<[reed]> mozilla bug 263381
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 263381 in Storage "support --with-system-sqlite3 in storage builds" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263381
<Ubulette> [reed], you can subscribe me to those kind of bugs. don't hesitate :)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> k
<armin76> :(
<armin76> [reed]: why don't you like me? :P
<[reed]> armin76: sad?
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> well, I can cc you, too!
<armin76> you never poke me about that cool stuff! :P
<Ubulette> armin76, do you package trunk ?
<armin76> yeah
<armin76> when the betas are older yes
<armin76> or when some bug gets fixed
<Ubulette> oh, ok. thought you only do releases
<Yasumoto> heya asac, just wanted to let you know that I read through the transcript of your talk, and it was really helpful
<Yasumoto> I'm going to give it a try later today, so I'll let you know how everything goes
<Ubulette> Yasumoto, great. Which extension(s) do you plan to do ?
<jetsaredim> I'd like to work on getting the firebug extension updated
<jetsaredim> should I just add the entry to the FF3Extensions page?
<Ubulette> yes, it's a start :)
<jetsaredim> i don't have one of those nifty @ubuntu.com email addresses, but whatever
<jetsaredim> can someone explain how to do the bzr push described in the tutorial?
<Ubulette> sure. is your local bzr branch ready ?
<Yasumoto> Ubulette: probably things like google reader notifier, fireftp
<Yasumoto> a few other cool ones (I'll have to find out once I see what's in the repos already)
<jetsaredim> Ubulette: no - just doing the initial import of upstream
<Ubulette> Yasumoto, start with one, then move on. btw, if you do google reader notifier, would be nice to have it working for prism too
<jetsaredim> Ubulette: basically I think I need to set my launchpad login info somewhere so that it doesn't try to use my linux username
<Ubulette> jetsaredim, if you've committed that initial release, it's already possible to push it.
<Ubulette> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~$LAUNCHPAD_ID/firefox-extensions/$EXTENSIONNAME.ubuntu
<Ubulette> in my case, it would be:
<jetsaredim> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firebug.upstream
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> does it work
<Ubulette> ?
<jetsaredim> fai
<jetsaredim> l
<jetsaredim> http://dpaste.com/36326/
<Ubulette> do you have a launchpad account ?
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim
<jetsaredim> should I change my handle to match my linux login
<Ubulette> try with: bzr push bzr+ssh://jetsaredim@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firebug.upstream
<jetsaredim> its thinking about it
<jetsaredim> yay
<jetsaredim> workie
<Ubulette> good. the tutorial needs to be fixed
<jetsaredim> you want I should fix it?
<jetsaredim> bzr push bzr+ssh://$LAUNCHPAD_ID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$LAUNCHPAD_ID/firefox-extensions/$EXTENSIONNAME.upstream
<Ubulette> just did it
<jetsaredim> all of the other commands seem to work fine
<jetsaredim> i had the edit lock - but you can try again now tho
<jetsaredim> :)
<jetsaredim> there
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> we also need to add the version of each license. that's kind of mandatory now
<Ubulette> i'll discuss that with asac when he's back
<jetsaredim> do I need to wrap the long description part of the control file to 80 cols?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> and add a space after each newline
<Ubulette> [reed], do you plan to commit the system sqlite3 patch today ?
<[reed]> yes
<jetsaredim> is there an example of a copyright file that I can take a look at?
<jetsaredim> er debian/copyright
<Ubulette> take an extension already in
<Ubulette> for ex mozilla-noscript
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4875/
<jetsaredim> Ubulette: ok - i uploaded the code with the debian dir added
<jetsaredim> but I seem to be having a build problem
<Ubulette> logs ?
<jetsaredim> err - lemmie dpaste
<jetsaredim> http://dpaste.com/36336/
<jetsaredim> err you can ignore the junk at the top
<jetsaredim> I had uncommented the MOZ_XPI_FILE in rules
<jetsaredim> maybe that was not a good idea
<jetsaredim> (get a different build error with MOZ_XPI_FILE commented out)
<jetsaredim> maybe because the actual build of the xpi is copying the resultant xpi file to the dist directory
<Ubulette> is firebug.xpi built somewhere ?
<jetsaredim> i think I need to comment that out
<jetsaredim> cause what is happening is that the build of the xpi is copying the xpi to dist
<jetsaredim> and the xpi is actually called firebug-1.1.0b12.zpi
<jetsaredim> err xpi
<Ubulette> well, the result is supposed to be firebug.xpi according to the makexpi script
<jetsaredim> hmm
<jetsaredim> ok - i fixed the name part
<jetsaredim> but still - its not finding the xpi in the dist dir
<Ubulette> hold on, i'll try in a few minutes (i'm finishing something)
<jetsaredim> i think i'm figuring out how to modify the build.xml ant file
<jetsaredim> err
<jetsaredim> also
<jetsaredim> shouldn't this package be called mozilla-firefox-firebug?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> we've stopped that
<jetsaredim> ok - just going by the adblock thingie
<jetsaredim> do you know if its possible to sign a gpg key with more than one email address?
<Ubulette> in debian/changelog, you need to change the package name too
<jetsaredim> yea - just fixed that too
<Ubulette> and the version
<jetsaredim> yep
<Ubulette> and your name/email ;)
<jetsaredim> i just got it working except for signing it
<jetsaredim> lemmie commit it
<jetsaredim> ok - committed
<jetsaredim> i just have to figure out how to sign it
<Ubulette> sign it ?
<Ubulette> btw, it seems you've added the svn dirs in the bzr source branch, you shouldn't
<jetsaredim> ?
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> good call
<jetsaredim> done
<Ubulette> please check your xpi with unzip -v *.xpi for unwanted files
<jetsaredim> http://dpaste.com/36343/
<jetsaredim> (looks good to me)
<Ubulette> yes
<jetsaredim> so, now what?
<Ubulette> run lintian on the .changes file
<jetsaredim> bunch of "in the future" messages
<Ubulette> it should be silent
<jetsaredim> what about the release name in the changelog - should I just put hardy or something
<Ubulette> hardy instead of UNRELEASED
<jetsaredim> how do i update that changes file so that these get cleared
<Ubulette> rebuild
<jetsaredim> E: firebug_1.1.0b12_i386.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file hardy
<jetsaredim> ?
<Ubulette> your lintian doesn't know hardy ? hm, ok, doesn't matter
<Ubulette> btw, don't use 1.0b12
<Ubulette> use 1.0~b12
<Ubulette> because 1.0b12 > 1.0
<jetsaredim> um - was just using the version from upstream
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> good point
<Ubulette> while 1.0~b12 < 1.0
<Ubulette> i mean use 1.1.0~b12
<jetsaredim> right
<asac> jetsaredim: back
<jetsaredim> um hi
<asac> Yasumoto: great
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> asac, hi
<jetsaredim> still getting the same lintian errors
<Ubulette> paste
<jetsaredim> http://dpaste.com/36348/
<asac> Ubulette: hey. read your mail
<asac> Ubulette: is the altest version ok? or do you have more suggestsions?
<Ubulette> asac, for sure, you need to update the README file, it's the doc :P
<asac> jetsaredim: the distribution thing doesn't matter
<asac> what version do you have?
<asac> afaik, lintian will only complain about hardy if you don't use an ubuntu package revision.
<asac> e.g. instead of 1.0-1 use 1.0-0ubuntu1
<asac> i think that should fix the lintian error
<jetsaredim> o ok
<Ubulette> oh, yeah, forgot that :P
<Ubulette> go for 1.1.0~b12-0ubuntu1
<jetsaredim> so - i should change it to 1.1.0-b12ubuntu1
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> jetsaredim: use Ubulette's suggestion (if its a preview release of 1.0)
<asac> is that a beta? or is that a release that happened after 1.1.0? like a 12th build?
<Ubulette> 1.1.0~b12-0ubuntu1  as in 1.1.0~b12 from upstream and 0ubuntu1 as debian/ubuntu revision
<asac> Ubulette: depends on what b means ;) ... haven't read the backlog
<jetsaredim> yea got it
<asac> if its 1.1.0 build 12 then 1.1.0+b12-0ubuntu1 would be good as well
<jetsaredim> not sure
<jetsaredim> i think its beta
<Ubulette> i assumed b = beta but i didn't check
<jetsaredim> damn - gotta go have dinner
<jetsaredim> you guys on later?
<asac> jetsaredim: ok if its beta then use tilde
<asac> jetsaredim: most likely ;)
<asac> but not sure
<asac> Ubulette: yes i need to fix README
<jetsaredim> wait - so 1.1.0~b12-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette> same here, i'm tired. I'll be there tomorrow
<asac> Ubulette: i just forgt
<asac> jetsaredim: yes
<Ubulette> asac, is it still possible to have cairo 1.5.10 in hardy or is it too late ?
<asac> Ubulette: we will get 1.6 final in the end
<Ubulette> hopefully
<asac> Ubulette: sync with seb ... otherwise you will be unhappy again ;) ... ask him if he has other patches to apply
<jetsaredim> ok - still a bunch of those date errors from lintian, but all in all ok
<asac> jetsaredim: you can fix the dates by running
<asac> dch -r
<asac> right before release
<asac> that will update the date to _now_
<jetsaredim> er ok
<jetsaredim> so those can be ignored for now?
<asac> and will replace the changelog entry name+mail with what you have setup
<Ubulette> those dates come from a tar made on a different box either with a drifted clock or from a different timezome
<Ubulette> timezone
<asac> ah ok
<jetsaredim> ok - i have to run - i'll check back later tonight or tomorrow
<asac> unless the server is completely off you can most likely just wait a few hours to disappear
<Ubulette> i'd say you can ignore those
<Ubulette> jetsaredim, try the same with linda instead of lintian
<Ubulette> usually, you'd want to make both happy if possible
<asac> Ubulette: i scrolled up and saw that you found an error on the Packaging page
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> yes, the bzr push. you forgot the user@ part
<Ubulette> without it, it fails if the local login is not the same as the lp login
<asac> right
<asac> have you fixed it?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> great!
<Ubulette> you should also update the license part. you must specify versions now
<Ubulette> GPL is no longer enough
<jetsaredim> asac: linda reports no errors
<Ubulette> so it sounds good :)
<Ubulette> and does it work ?
<jetsaredim> that would be a good test, wouldn't it
<jetsaredim> i gotta uninstall it from my browser
<jetsaredim> maybe I'll try that ppa setup so i can install it from there
<Ubulette> just dpkg -i the deb you've produced
<Ubulette> asac, you should make the addons.m.o ids real urls instead of just numbers. (in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions)
<Ubulette> doing it
<jetsaredim> Ubulette: install works, but in the addons dialog the version number is listed as 1.1.0b11
<jetsaredim> not sure what it was before
<asac> jetsaredim: thats ok ... the addons dialog shows a version that upstream used. mozilla has adifferent versioning scheme
<asac> then ubuntu. thus the difference
<asac> s/then/than/
<Ubulette> install.rdf says 1.1.0b11 so it matches
<jetsaredim> right - but should the ubuntu pkg match the version displayed in the addons dialog
<jetsaredim> ok
<Ubulette> but it's weird IMHO
<jetsaredim> the version number in the build is b12
<jetsaredim> meaning when you build the unmodified source it names the xpi as firebug-1.1.0b12
<asac> jetsaredim: so whats the package version (in changelog) and what is the version displayed in addons dialog?
<Ubulette> b12 and b11
<jetsaredim> respectively
<asac> jetsaredim: do you have firebug installed in your profile?
<asac> is "uninstall" button enabled in addons dialog?
<asac> if so uninstall ;)
<asac> otherwise you won'T see the global package. the user profile wins afaik
<jetsaredim> i had it installed
<asac> regarless of version order
<jetsaredim> and uninstalled it
<asac> so you cannot "uninstall" now?
<jetsaredim> then i installed the deb
<asac> yeah
<jetsaredim> but that didn't allow for uninstall
<asac> and now there is still the wrong version?
<asac> yes thats correct
<Ubulette> asac, that's expected, in the xpi, install.rdf says b11
<asac> yes thats right then
<asac> so why did you use b12 as package namein first place?
<Ubulette> only debian/changelogs says it's b12
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^^
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> it looks like it's the svn tree so maybe upstream bump install.rdf at release time
<Ubulette> (pure speculation)
<asac> oh ... good bye ;)
<Ubulette> asac, could we have an extension wish list in the wiki ?
<asac> Ubulette: i thought Firefox3Extensions page should be a good start. those that don't have the ubuntu contact can be considered a wish
<asac> what do you think?
<asac> i would like wishlist people to at least dig the most important info bug
<asac> s/bug/up/
<asac> Ubulette: we could also just ask them to fill in the data on that page and file a bug against the firefox-extensions project
<asac> ideas?
<Ubulette> I'd go for the wiki
<asac> just wiki? bugs can be better used for discussion
<asac> or doesn't that matter in practice?
<asac> i mean we could ack ready packages directly in the bug and initial package upload could close that bug
<Ubulette> with bugs, we get emails (tons of), with wiki,nada
<asac> hehe
<asac> does it make a difference?
<asac> if you don't want emails just sort them to =most-rarely-read :)
<Ubulette> wiki only could be easily missed
<asac> right. and we probably want a bug anyway ... first[needs packaging] ... then [sponsoring]
<asac> the main idea about the wiki page for me was to have most important information compressed on one page
<asac> would could add another row for a tracking bug
<asac> if you have a wish, you just add the [needs packaging] bug
<asac> if you want to package you add a "package intent" bug that becomes a "needs sponsor" bug once you have finished your work
<asac> no idea if thats too much overhead
<asac> and might distract from the real task ;)
<asac> jetsaredim: welcome back :)
<asac> damn netsplit
<jetsaredim> i will have to reinstall the original package to check that the version mismatch was there originally
<jetsaredim> ok - reinstalled the original and the addons dialog says b12
<jetsaredim> only thing i can think of is that the source tree is not updated
<jetsaredim> i can just patch the install.rdf file
<asac> jetsaredim: what is the original package?
<jetsaredim> the other possibility is that the version being served up is different than the source tree
<asac> (sorry, i lack some context here i guess)
<Ubulette> gone
<Ubulette> maybe i'd do rikaichan that I use a lot: http://www.polarcloud.com/rikaichan/
<Ubulette> i like jsview too
<asac> go ahead we have a general ff exception for extensions :)
<Ubulette> web developper too but the author still doesn't want to release his ff3 compatible code
<Ubulette> fullerscreen is good too
<asac> bug 193225
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193225 in firefox-3.0 "FF: general exception for firefox 3 extension packages signed off by the mozillateam" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193225
<asac> Ubulette: if the license fits ... anything can go in
<asac> if you want more exciting packages, look out for extensions with native components
<asac> damn thing
<asac> look at the last message in Bug 144042
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144042 in ubufox "firefox plugin-install says "plugin installed" for non-completed installation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144042
<asac> since when are bugs a support medium to get answers to whatever you like ;)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> look how he inlined my mail ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> like 1 word per line. yeah!
<asac> at least the mailer honoured the reply-to header. what an achievement
<asac> really
<asac> could be worse ;)
<Ubulette> outlook effect
<Ubulette> btw, i've packaged tb3
<Ubulette> well, sort of
<Ubulette> it builds fine in dist but make install doesn't work
<jetsaredim> asac: re original package - firebug - www.getfirebug.com
<asac> Ubulette: in-house router was down
<asac> jetsaredim: i don't see any b12 nor b11 on that page. where exactly?
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> btw, i've packaged tb3
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> well, sort of
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> it builds fine in dist but make install doesn't work
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... i got that ;)
<asac> my irssi runs in front of that
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> that was it
<asac> yeah make install broken was expected
<asac> they will never get it right
<asac> tbird devs even less
<asac> does mail/ have its own packages-static?
<jetsaredim> asac: http://www.getfirebug.com/releases/allReleases.html
<asac> jetsaredim: but install.rdf is b12 as well in there
<asac> so all looks fine for me
<asac> whats your problem now?
<jetsaredim> i was basing the package off the source tree
<jetsaredim> which lists b11
<asac> where is that?
<asac> a "firebug source"
<jetsaredim> fbug.googlecode.com
<jetsaredim> i emailed the maintainer to see if he knew what the problem was
<asac> yeah strange
<asac> for now stick to what is in svn i guess
<asac> firebug-1.1 branch?
<jetsaredim> nah - was using trunk
<asac> yeah ... no idea. for now keep it that way
<asac> have you pushed things to bzr / launchpad already?
<jetsaredim> yea pretty much
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firebug.ubuntu
<jetsaredim> but still doesn't explain what i should do with the package version
<jetsaredim> feels kind of odd to have the package version b12 and have the install.rdf say b11
<asac> jetsaredim: keep the one in install.rdf
<jetsaredim> right
<asac> i didn't know that you have 2 different sources
<jetsaredim> so i should change the version number in the changelog?
<asac> if svn is b11 .. and you base your package on that, use b11
<jetsaredim> ok
<asac> but remember if you don'tuse a tag you shoiuld also append a revno to the version
<asac> e.g. 1.1.0~b11+svn2333
<asac> e.g. the svn revision number you used
<asac> Ubulette: what scheme do we use for svn ?
<asac> or is it +rev2333 ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-22
<jetsaredim> maybe i should just wait till i hear back from the maintainer
<jetsaredim> it seems to work in principle anyway
<jetsaredim> just the versioning to sort out
<Ubulette> ~svn or +svn depending, after that, either just the rev (+svb1234) or date+rev (+svn20080222r1234)
<jetsaredim> it builds just fine and all that
<asac> yeah, but would be great to add the svn revision asap ... otherwise we don't know which revision the upstream sources are from
<Ubulette> the thing is, if you got the source from svn, the version should indicate it, including the revision so people can fetch the tarball from upstream if they want to.
<asac> and you can easily foget ;)
<asac> forget
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^^
<Ubulette> and then you should add a get-orig-source target in debian/rules
<asac> Ubulette: couldn't we do something generic in .mk files?
<asac> for svn maintained sources? e.g. just specify the branch url in the rules?
<asac> i think svn is pretty common soproviding that would be good
<Ubulette> yes, i have something like that already
<asac> maybe lets review how to integrate that
<asac> maybe we should put the versioning scheme then into some more generic .mk, so svn.mk can reuse that
<asac> or is there already a base.mk that firefox, et al import?
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> ff and all are cvs based
<Ubulette> plus bonsai magic
<cheguevara> evening
<asac> hi
<asac> Ubulette: right
<jetsaredim> ok - so what am i supposed to be doing?  and should I wait to hear back from the maintainer and just re-instantiate the upstream too
<asac> jetsaredim: for now just fix the version and push that to bzr
<asac> then we wait for maintainer to see what to do
<jetsaredim> in the upstream or ubuntu
<asac> use 1.1.0~b11+svnREVISION
<asac> in ubuntu
<asac> aeh the upstream verison part of the package that is
<asac> use 1.1.0~b11+svnREVISION-0ubuntu1 is the full version
<asac> REVISION should be the svn revision you exported and imported to bzr
<asac> jetsaredim: all clear?
<jetsaredim> pushing now
<asac> good
<asac> jetsaredim: and revert the change to install.rdf :)
<jetsaredim> err oops
<asac> no problem ;)
<jetsaredim> pushed again
<asac> "revert change to install.rdfwq" :-P
<asac> jetsaredim: "to 1.1.0~b12+svn317-0ubuntu1" ?? why not b11 ?
<jetsaredim> grrr
<asac> ok its just a commit e log typo
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> in changelog you have the right version ;)
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> good ... now wait for upstream ;)
<asac> thanks a lot!
<jetsaredim> i'm in the middle of eating dinner and talking to my wife
<asac> sure ... have fun
<Ubulette> asac, if you care to have a look: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head
<jetsaredim> asac: I may work on mouse gestures too tonight
<asac> jetsaredim: great.
<asac> Ubulette: does gnome-support work stil?
<asac> does tbird 3 have typeaheadfind by default now?
<asac> otherwise you might want to explicitly build that as an extension
<Ubulette> i'm not there yet, i'm stuck at make install
<asac> (if it still builds --- in the past this required some hackery)
<asac> Ubulette: how does it fail?
<Ubulette> it doesn't
<Ubulette> there's just no debian/tmp
<asac> ah ... it just doesn't install enough files?
<asac> ouch
<asac> Ubulette: mail/installer/windows/packages-static
<asac> maybe we need that for unix as well now?
<Ubulette> but we always --disable-installer
<asac> ./browser/installer/unix/packages-static
<asac> ./browser/installer/windows/packages-static
<asac> Ubulette: trunk uses the installer packaging code anyway since they killed the "Normal" make install a few month back
<asac> remember?
<asac> ;)
<asac> ./browser/installer/unix/packages-static
<asac> ./browser/installer/windows/packages-static
<asac> ./mail/installer/windows/packages-static
<asac> there might be another hook missing though
<Ubulette> hm, so i got it wrong with my installer patch
<asac> he?
<Ubulette> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head/annotate/fta%40sofaraway.org-20080222001357-4ni45ctkbnlown1g?file_id=honor_disable_instal-20080222001349-hwz488m9kxuex348-1
<Ubulette> damn url, they should make it shorter
<asac> yes ... you just killed it :)
<asac> we need packages-static for unix anyway i guess
<asac> Ubulette: i agree for the url length
<asac> its ridiculous
<asac> just path?revno=xxx would be good enough
<asac> lets see if the installer is invoked in the same way for browser
<Ubulette> I did that because it ftbsed
<asac> ah right ... maybe because of missing packages-static ?
<asac> or missing unix install dir?
<Ubulette> something like you need a "--enable-static --disable-shared" build to create an installer
<asac> right .. the install:: target uses the meta info of installer, but performs a real make instlal :)
<Ubulette> while I requested  --disable-installer like xul
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats most likely just a confusing follow up message of the real problem
<asac> maybe it tests if the make install succeeded and if didn't just pump out some obscure message like that ;)
<Ubulette> we have --disable-installer everywhere, sm, sm2, xul1.9, ff3, tb2, ...
<asac> Ubulette: --disable-installer is correct
<asac> the patch is just not correct :)
<Ubulette> now i see that
<asac> ah ok :)
<Ubulette> the message confused me
<asac> yes, i vaguely remember that i saw something similar confusing at some point when things started to change
<asac> i really find the new way "hacky" ... though its faster and less fragile - which isn't that bad
<Ubulette> i can rebuild with --enable-static --disable-shared, let's see
<asac> oh better don't try
<asac> as i said, its most likely a bogus message
<Ubulette> right
<Ubulette> i really need sleep
<asac> sure
<asac> me too
<asac> i will drink a tea and then go to bed ;)
<asac> sleep well
<asac> cu
<Ubulette> cu
<cheguevara> night asac and Ubulette
<jetsaredim> another packaging question
<jetsaredim> how do I tell debsign what user to sign the package as
<jetsaredim> when I run debuild -b it appears to be using uid@mymachine rather than what is in the changelog
<jetsaredim> nm
<asac> [reed]: bug 193877 ... any idea?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193877 in firefox-3.0 "C-z undo keyboard binding doesn't respect non-qwerty layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193877
<asac> jetsaredim: usually it should use the email in changelog
<asac> do you have a secret key for that in your keyring?
<asac> gpg --list-secret-keys afaik
<jetsaredim> i figured it out
<asac> good
<jetsaredim> just not seeing it my ppa building
<asac> did you upload to ppa?
<asac> in order to upload you need to produce an orig.tar.gz and build the sources:
<jetsaredim> dput my-ppa ../firebug_1.1.0~b11+svn317-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<asac> ah
<asac> when did you upload?
<asac> are the sources already there?
<jetsaredim> it uploaded them during the dput
<asac> ah ... you have to enable the PPA i guess
<asac> did you do that already?
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> so you built using debuild -S -sa ?
<asac> did you get a mail?
<jetsaredim> -sa?
<asac> yes ... include orig.tar.gz in upload
<asac> that means
<asac> since its the first upload, you need that
<jetsaredim> i just did -S
<asac> did you prepare a orig.tar.gz ?
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> from the upstream
<asac> ok ... so you have a .diff.gz now?
<asac> then you just miss the -sa
<jetsaredim> diff.gz?
<asac> ok so you didn't
<asac> you have to put a orig.tar.gz next to the directory
<asac> the name needs to be:
<asac> $packagename_UPSTREAM_VERSION_PART.orig.tar.gz
<asac> so fir your case: firebug_1.1.0~b12+svnXXXX.orig.tar.gz
<[reed]> asac: I'll look later... doing homework now
<jetsaredim> yea have that in the tarballs dir
<asac> [reed]: sure ... take your time
<asac> jetsaredim: tarballs dir?
<asac> do you use bzr builddeb
<asac> ?
<asac> then do bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -S -sa'
<jetsaredim> that was where debuild -b was looking for it
<asac> didn't know that debuild does it
<asac> if you don't have a .diff.gz it probably didn't find it
<asac> put it next to the source-tree you are building from
<asac> that should work if the version is correct ;)
<jetsaredim> err yea - builddeb is what is looking for ../tarballs/x.orig.tar.gz
<jetsaredim> if i do that builddeb and then bd - i get an error saying that ../build-area exists
<asac> jetsaredim: just that line should work
<asac> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -S -sa'
<asac> if you have an orig in ../tarballs
<asac> maybe remove build-area first ... but usually you don't need to do that
<jetsaredim> http://dpaste.com/36358/
<jetsaredim> same error
<jetsaredim> if i remove build-area
<asac> yeah ... amybe a good idea
<asac> looks strange
<jetsaredim> no i mean - i did and still got the same error
<jetsaredim> )
<jetsaredim> :)
<asac> what are the contents of the orig.tar.gz?
<asac> can you pastebin that?
<asac> e.g. tar tzf name*orig.tar.gz
<jetsaredim> hmm - i need to get rid of the .svn dirs from the upstream
<asac> why?
<asac> ah ro
<asac> hmm
<jetsaredim> ok - maybe not then
<asac> jetsaredim: but yes, putting svn stuff into upstream branch is not that great ;)
<asac> maybe remove them in .upstream branch
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> commit that (and when doing that remember to name the right version + svn revision in commit to prevent further confusion)
<asac> andthen merge that to the .ubuntu branch ;)
<jetsaredim> ?
<jetsaredim> now i'm confused
<asac> you have two directories:
<asac> firefox.ubuntu
<asac> aeh firebug :)
<asac> firebug.upstream
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> in firebug.upstream
 * jetsaredim following
<asac> you remove all .svn directories
<jetsaredim> right
<asac> then you commit that (with a good log message ;))
<jetsaredim> sure
<asac> then you go to firebug.ubuntu and merge the new upstream changes into that branch
<asac> bzr merge ../firebug.upstream
<asac> if there are conflicts you have to fix them, if not you just commit that merge:
<asac> bzr commit
<asac> and provide a good commit message stating that you are merging changes to upstream branch and maybe summarizing what those changes were
<jetsaredim> um ok - there shouldn't be any merges since I already got rid of the .svn in the ubuntu branch
<asac> conflicts you mean :)
<asac> well ... its also a manual merge ;)
<jetsaredim> right
<asac> then just merge + commit :)
<jetsaredim> so
<jetsaredim> i should be able to checkout the upstream; remove all the .svn; then commit/push and make an orig.tar.gz from that?
<asac> if you have both branches next to each other you can produce one (in build-area) with:
<asac> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --export-upstream=../firebug.upstream --builder='debuild -S -sa'
<asac> you usually want to copy the .orig.tar.gz to your tarballs dir after that and don't export again
<asac> to prevent eventual md5sum mismatches
<asac> jetsaredim: ^^
<asac> but before you should merge from .upstream => .ubuntu ;)
<asac> but i think thats clear
<asac> ok. i am out now for real
<asac> its getting late here
<asac> cu
<jetsaredim> i'll have to touch base with you about this tomorrow
 * jetsaredim still doesn't quite get what's not happening here
<jetsaredim> i'm able to run the bzr bd --merge command just fine
<jetsaredim> but that doesn't generate a source file to upload to a ppd
<jetsaredim> err ppa
<Wulfie_road> umm dunno if this is the right place to ask - where does thunderbird store its address book?
<jetsaredim> I don't know if this is the definitive answer, but I seem to see it under .mozilla-thunderbird/<randomstring>.default/abook.mab
<Wulfie_road> thanks
<jetsaredim> fyi - I went to file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+filebug and there doesn't seem to be a mechanism for that
<jetsaredim> not setup
<asac> jetsaredim: the --builder='debuild -S -sa' is the important argument to produce the sources with bzr builddeb
<asac> jetsaredim: ok i enabled the bugtracker for the firefox-extensions project
<asac> sorry for the confusion ;)
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<asac> Ubulette: all fine?
<asac> did you receive an invite recently?
<Ubulette> part of it, my greylist blocked google
<asac> Ubulette: huh? from google? not from canonical?
<Ubulette> i think i missed the initial invite
<Ubulette> it has been posted through gmail using an @ubuntu.com address
<asac> who send it?
<Ubulette> jorge
<Ubulette> at least the visa part
<asac> jcastro: ^^^
<asac> do you know which mails went out, so Ubulette can check if he has everything?
<Ubulette> oh, got it
<asac> do you have  folder where grey list filtered stuff end up in?
<asac> ok good.
<Ubulette> nope greylist is a temporary reject at the smtp level
<asac> right ;)
<asac> so it should be redelivered at some point
<Ubulette> got "Subject: Ubuntu Developers Summit Invitation" and "Subject: A quick note one UDS/FOSSCamp and visas"
<Ubulette> is there something else ?
<asac> i have no idea ;) ... does the Invitation tell you how to proceed?
<asac> (i guess visa doesn't matter for you)
<Ubulette> i does tell how to proceed. I just think it lack a bit of context of what UDS is about but I figured it out
<Ubulette> about tb3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4887/
 * asac looking
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4888/ ... please give me credits in commit :-P
<asac> we need unix/packages-static though
<asac> to start copy the browser/ packages-static over and add/remove the diff files ;)
<asac> the credits was just kidding
<Ubulette> eheh
<asac> makes sense?
<Ubulette> think so, i'll try that
<asac> good
<Ubulette> btw, sm2 install is broken too
<asac> hmm ... there is a problem though
<asac> --enable-libxul doesn't work, right?
<Ubulette> (something with missing wallet locales)
<asac> thats borked
<asac> but at least make install works in general for sm2?
<Ubulette> i haven't tried, just started that tb3 thing yesterday eve
<asac> Ubulette: ok, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/4890/
<asac> thats what sm uses
<asac> (as LIBXUL can't be used)
<asac> but that is in line with my perception that "tbird cares even less about unix than sm"
<asac> [reed]: bug 193108 ... is that known? reporter claims it happens with fresh account with mozilla.com build as well. i couldn't find anything in bugzilla, but that might be again my incompetence to use that beast
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193108 in firefox-3.0 "Word spacing issue in Firefox 3" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193108
<Ubulette> hm, tb3 is still using xpm, not png
<Ubulette> sounds bad for libxul
<asac> where is the xpm code?
<asac> i thought it was removed
<asac> from libpr0n ;)
<Ubulette> yet, they still ship:
<Ubulette> mozilla/dist/bin/chrome/icons/default/abcardWindow.xpm
<Ubulette> mozilla/dist/bin/chrome/icons/default/abcardWindow16.xpm
<Ubulette> while sm2 has only the png for those
<asac> ok ... i think even ffox still has the .xpm files
<asac> they are not used though
<asac> because there is no .xpm code anymore
<asac> Ubulette: but tbird has the .pngs as well?
<[reed]> asac: landing patches before nightlies... I'll look in a sec
<asac> [reed]: sure
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4891/
<asac> ok depends on the code then i guess
<asac> hard to tell by just looking at the images
<asac> ok we are down to 54 not-forwarded bugs against firefox-3.0 again
<[reed]> so, ask the reporter to try a nightly for bug 193108
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193108 in firefox-3.0 "Word spacing issue in Firefox 3" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193108
<[reed]> if a nightly is still showing the issue, definitely escalate
<[reed]> you could try asking roc / dbaron about it
<[reed]> since that's a layout regression
<asac> [reed]: ok will do
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> it's a pain in the *ss to create mail/installer/unix/packages-static
<Ubulette> it's so different from win
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... i think a bunch of files should be similar to browser
<asac> the rest you need to use find in dist i guess
<Ubulette> i don't really know which bin/components/*.so are needed
<asac> afaik the idea is to install all thats in dist/
<asac> Ubulette: whats in dist/bin/components/
<asac> let me see if we want all
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4892/
<Ubulette> asac, .so only: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4893/
<Ubulette> asac, and my current version of the fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4894/
<asac> Ubulette: .xpt are needed i guess
<asac> and all .so
<asac> Ubulette: i wonder why we can't dump all this during make ... i mean each component knows what it exports, so that could be just written to a file ;)
<asac> anyway ... this looks not too bad
<asac> just check if you have all files and if you miss some look if you really intend to skip them
<Ubulette> you mean between dist and debian/tmp ? i still need a lot of files then
<Ubulette> same for sm2
<Ubulette> and probably xul as well
<Ubulette> I have a compare2 module for moz-devscript somewhere doing that comparison and the diff is huge
<asac> not complete dist
<asac> dist/bin/
<asac> then for dev: dist/include
<Ubulette> yes, that's what i meant
<asac> what kind of files are missing for xul?
<asac> are those of the same kind
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> i don't remember exactly, i'll recheck
<asac> if you have a list that would be great
<Ubulette> i didn't bother much because it was working like it was
<asac> upstream isn't that good at this. they don't use install on their own. so it might even be the case that there is something missing.
<asac> yeah, but we should definitly check.
<asac> i can do that as well, but i think i need a bug
<asac> let me open one
<Ubulette> let me finish that tb3 patch 1st
<asac> bug 194342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194342 in xulrunner-1.9 "review make install target and package-static files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194342
<Ubulette> you can assign it to me
<asac> oh cool
<asac> doing
<asac> Ubulette: i made it a beta blocker :)... so release managers will nag us in case we don't get this fixed
<Ubulette> i'll refresh my compare2 module (need a better name) and commit it
<asac> what i compare2?
<asac> s/i/is/
<asac>  Launchpad 1.2.2: faster PPA builds, enhanced bug subscriptions and more
<asac> faster, faster
<Ubulette> compare is debian/tmp vs debian/$pkgs-*/usr/*
<asac>  * Faster PPA builds: we've cut the time it takes to build
<asac>    packages in PPAs. The moment you upload your source,
<asac>    Launchpad starts building.
<asac>  \o/
<asac> thats good news for you i guess ;)
<Ubulette> compare2 is dist vs debian/tmp
<Ubulette> so compare really check that our *.install are complete
<asac> dist/bin you mean?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> do you consider dist/include and dist/idl as well?
<Ubulette> while compare2 check that the installer is correct
<asac> or are those beneath dist/bin/ as well?
<asac> maybe they are in dist/sdk?
<asac>  * Karma fiends take note: registering branches and linking
<asac>    branches to bugs or blueprints now earns you karma! Want
<asac>    to know more about karma? Take a look at
<asac>    https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<asac> hope that just "registering branches" won't give any karma
<Ubulette> what about commits ?
<asac> don't see anything about that
<asac> went to devel-announce
<Ubulette> imho, commits should be more appreciated
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-February/000385.html
<asac> well ... commits are hard to value ;)
<asac> fixing bugs in commits are better ... but all this isn't perfect anyway
<Ubulette> i've subscribed to that list, at last
<asac> :-P
<asac> 14 messages this month so far. thats handable
<asac> Ubulette: does bug 190334 work for  you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190334 in xulrunner-1.9 "about:config doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190334
<Ubulette> nope. I have the warning, and when I click on "I'll be careful, I promise", it doesn't do anything
<asac> does nsIJSContextStack.h exist in latest trunk xul?
<Ubulette>           -rw-r--r-- root/root      9839 2008-02-21 19:23 ./usr/include/xulrunner-1.9b4pre/unstable/nsIJSContextStack.h
<asac> ./ ?
<asac> is taht in -dev package as well?
<asac> ok root/root shoujld explain it i guess
<asac> but why ./ ?
<Ubulette> because i paste the dpkg -c that my bot append at the end of its logs
<Ubulette> pasted
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9-dev_1.9~b4~cvs20080221t0943+bbot-1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> yep, it's in -dev
<asac> good
<Ubulette> i'll try to give you access to my logs when I have time
<Ubulette> do I need to change appname for tb3 ?
<Ubulette> profile migration is a pain
<asac> well ... i assume that it will eventually kill profiles
<Ubulette> so ?
<Ubulette> you want it ?
<asac> yes, but not sure about "when"
<asac> not sure when we will upload to official archives
<Ubulette> i know it's too late for hardy
<Ubulette> and it's still a1pre so it's young
<Ubulette> but some people asked me about it
<asac> no idea ... if its just a few, you could instruct them to backup the profile directory before starting 3.0
<asac> and if they experience _any_ problem after returning to tbird 2 they should reinstantiate that profile before filing a bug ;)
<Ubulette> hm, there's no -dev files in debian/tmp
<Ubulette> .idl/.h
<Ubulette> damn, i can no longer paste an url into a tab in ff3.
<jetsaredim> asac: I must not have done something right - my ppa build has been stuck in "build for superseded source" for about 8 hours
<Ubulette> jetsaredim, it means you pushed a version lower than a previously built version
<Ubulette> you can now delete things in ppas, try that
<jetsaredim> says my PPA does not contain any source packages published
<jetsaredim> yea fun
<jetsaredim> in case anyone out there cares - the amazon gold box deals today are all going to be wii games
<jetsaredim> first lightning deal was Fire Emblem and was gone in like 5 min
<jetsaredim> another to be posted at 1PM and 5PM EST
<jetsaredim> err oops
<jetsaredim> wrong window
<jetsaredim> sorry bout that
<jetsaredim> in any case - I suppose I should try to re-upload then?
<asac_> jetsaredim: did you sort the upload out?
<asac_> hi phoenix24 ;)
<phoenix24> hi asac_  !
<asac_> any sessions today?
<phoenix24> yeah
<phoenix24> brb.
<jetsaredim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/194375
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194375 in firefox-extensions "REVIEW/SPONSOR: please review and sponsor firebug extension" [Undecided,New]
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/02/firefox-reaches-500-million-downloads-milestone/
<Ubulette> but i guess linux distros dont count
<armin76> Ubulette: hard to track :)
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> oh
<armin76> besides yours is not firefox :P
<phoenix24> A lot of ff-extensions have been packaged since yesterday.
<Ubulette_> [reed], are all the .xpt files in dist/bin/components needed? the various installers only list a few so I'm puzzled
<Ubulette_> phoenix24, really ? the wiki hasn't moved at all
<phoenix24> Ubulette_: Am I confused.. or is the same :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3ExtensionsReview ?
<Ubulette_> hm, i read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<Ubulette> Firefox3ExtensionsReview is older
<Ubulette> last edited 2008-01-31 16:10:49 by AlexanderSack
<phoenix24> Ubulette: a lot of extensions on the Firefox3ExtensionsReview, do not list any "Upstream Contact ", or other details.
<phoenix24> is that ok ?
<Ubulette> i think this page was a previous attempt to list all the candidates. Now, the real work is listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<Ubulette> asac, do you confirm ?
<phoenix24> So, one could still work on some of those listed extensions ?
<asac> phoenix24: yes thats an old page
<asac> i started once ... but then figured that its better to just add those that people are interested in
<phoenix24> ok! thanks
<asac> anyway ... if you like any of those, go ahead and package that ;)
<asac> (of course look at license first ... a bunch is non-free or unlicensed afaik)
<Ubulette> 4th time i freeze ff3 today :(
<Ubulette> using launchpad
<jetsaredim> I took a quick look at a couple of those extensions and a bunch of them are binary-only
<asac> jetsaredim: a good point to get new ideas from is the top 50 projects list of mozdev.org
<asac> they should all have sources
<jetsaredim> so - the policy is not packaging extensions that are xpi-only?
<asac> jetsaredim: no ... if its a good license itworks
<asac> but usually the license info is not available in .xpi; so we have to ask developer to include the license info into their xpi or to at least state the license in the source headers
<asac> out for a while
<cheguevara> asac, you around
<Ubulette> [Fri 17:27] <asac> out for a while
<cheguevara> missed that
<cheguevara> any idea if n-m 0.7 is gonna be in hardy or is it too late now
<Ubulette> no idea
<cheguevara> kk
<cheguevara> 14:37 < pochu> asac: will we see NM 0.7 in Hardy?
<cheguevara> 14:37 < asac> pochu: we decided to not do it.
<cheguevara> 14:38 < asac> we kept the option to reconsider if upstream does a final release soon
<cheguevara> 14:38 < asac> (but unlikely)
<cheguevara> never mind...
<Ubulette> waa, ff3 crashed when i submitted a bug on launchpad
<Ubulette> asac, i've answered bug 194342
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194342 in xulrunner-1.9 "review make install target and package-static files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194342
<cheguevara> bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<jetsaredim> how do I make a package that has multiple resulting binaries from the same source?
<jetsaredim> want to try to tackle the webdeveloper extension
<jetsaredim> but there are different xpis for firefox and for seamonkey
<jetsaredim> what about extensions that only work for FF2?
<Ubulette> asac, mozilla bug 416571
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 416571 in NSPR "cp of prcpucfg.h in dist/sdk/include causes rebuilding of tools" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416571
<Ubulette> eh?
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 412937
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 412937 in Security: PSM "Update Mozilla trunk to use NSS tag NSS_3_12_BETA2" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412937
<Ubulette> asac, it was supposed to read "Bug 416571, Update NSPR to 4.7.1 beta 1 r=wtc, blocking1.9=mtschrep Bug 412937, Update NSS to NSS_3_12_BETA2 r=rrelyea, blocking1.9=mtschrep"
<Ubulette> told you the debian naming of nss/nspr was a bad idea, we're doomed now
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 418775
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418775 in Build Config "ubuntu configure bustage." [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418775
<armin76> lolz
<armin76> Ubulette: why?
<armin76> !info nspr
<ubotu> Package nspr does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> !info libnspr-4
<ubotu> Package libnspr-4 does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> bah
<Ubulette> lol
<armin76> Ubulette: what's up with debian's naming?
<Ubulette> !info libnspr4-0d hardy
<ubotu> libnspr4-0d (source: nspr): NetScape Portable Runtime Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.0~1.9b3-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 118 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Ubulette> !info libnspr hardy
<ubotu> Package libnspr does not exist in hardy
<Ubulette> grr
<Ubulette> !info libnss3-1d hardy
<ubotu> libnss3-1d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.0~1.9b3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 969 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<Ubulette> NSS_3_12_BETA2 should be 3.12~b2 but that doesn't match with 3.12.0~1.9b3
<Ubulette> well, maybe 3.12.0~b2
<armin76> lolz
<armin76> happened to me with nspr-4.7.0
<armin76> i had it as nspr-4.7.0_pre$date
<armin76> but was released as nspr-4.7, so it thought it was a downgrade :D
<Ubulette> "NSPR to 4.7.1 beta 1", is it a typo ?
<armin76> no, why?
<Ubulette> 4.7 is released ?
<armin76> yes
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> really ?
<armin76> fail
<armin76> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/nspr/releases
<armin76> really :P
<Ubulette> lol, even my bot got it: 4.7.1~cvs20080220t1852+bbot-1
<armin76> bad bot
<Ubulette> no, good bot
<armin76> bad asac
<armin76> better? :P
<Ubulette> yeah ;)
<armin76> and nss-3.11.9 as well
<armin76> and 3.11.8 :)
<armin76> !info libnss3-1d gutsy
<ubotu> Package libnss3-1d does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> sigh :P
<Ubulette> 0d
<armin76> !info libnss3-0d gutsy
<ubotu> libnss3-0d (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.5-3 (gutsy), package size 700 kB, installed size 1648 kB
<armin76> old!
<armin76> upgrade now! :P
<Ubulette> i don't do gutsy
<armin76> you do now :P
<armin76> and tb-.12 is not released yet
<armin76> really sad...
<Ubulette> i've done tb 3.0~a1~cvs
<armin76> last tb candidate is rc1 from 15 feb :/
<armin76> and it has security fixes :D
<asac> anything up?
<armin76> you broke all :P
<asac> not more ;)?
<asac> armin76: those sec fixes are not important for tbird
<asac> they are of theoretical nature afaict
<jetsaredim> asac: I looked at webdeveloper extension
<asac> jetsaredim: \o/
<jetsaredim> doesn't work on FF3
<asac> did you try to force compatibility?
<jetsaredim> ?
<jetsaredim> apparently its imminent
<Ubulette> the author of webdeveloper has a version working with 3.0b3
<jetsaredim> a new version that is
<jetsaredim> yea - but he hasn't released it
<asac> is it available in svn/cvs?
<jetsaredim> i didn't see any trees
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 411817
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411817 in Extension Compatibility "Web Developer addon not available/working for Firefox 3" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411817
<jetsaredim> yea that
<asac> could you contact him and ask for info? maybe tell him that we will release in april and would need firefox 3 compatible version by mid of march ;)
<jetsaredim> he does the user-agent switcher too
<asac> jetsaredim: but thats compatible?`
<jetsaredim> there's a similar bug
<jetsaredim> I didn't check, but I assume not
<asac> jetsaredim: ok ... apparently he planned to release for beta 3 ... please just ask him about both extensions :)
 * jetsaredim composing email at the moment
<asac> if you want you can CC me mail: asac@ubuntu.com
<jetsaredim> its a webform
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> lets try that now. if it doesn't work we should figure something better ;)
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> also
<jetsaredim> was looking into greasemonkey
<jetsaredim> and i still can't seem to get firebug to build into my ppa
<jetsaredim> the other thing about web developer that I wasn't quite sure about is that there are different resultant xpi files for firefox and for seamonkey
<jetsaredim> and also localized versions of each too
<asac> jetsaredim: there already is a greasemonkey package ... we could just update that
<jetsaredim> asac: not listed on the extensions page, so didn't realize
<asac> jetsaredim: yeah ... you can specify a fixed XPI file in the makefile
<asac> hmm ... looks like webdeveloper uses ant to build
<jetsaredim> right - but I wasn't sure if it would be desire-able to have two separate packages - like web-developer-firefox and web-developer-seamonkey
<asac> well, seamonkey is still a mess for extensions
<asac> they don't have a real extension manager
<asac> i would just ignore it, but if you want you can produce two packages of course
<asac> (out of one source)
<jetsaredim> right
<asac> easiest would be to just build firefox with command: "ant build.firefox"
<jetsaredim> and just have the one package
<asac> yeah for now that would be good enough i guess
<asac> we even don't know if the firefox 3 compatible version will work with seamonkey 1.1.x ... which is firefox 2
<jetsaredim> true
<asac> might as well be incompatible in which case we cannot package both from one source
<jetsaredim> right
<jetsaredim> why don't we just wait to hear back from this dude
<asac> sure
<jetsaredim> so - yea - firefox-greasemonkey
<jetsaredim> looks to be an older version
<jetsaredim> there's a newer version in their svn than even what's on a.m.o
<jetsaredim> how does one go about updating a package?
<asac> jetsaredim: i think i alreawdy have greasemonkey updated here ... because of bug 62758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62758 in greasemonkey "Package firefox-greasemonkey is incompatible with Firefox." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62758
<Ubulette> [reed], so code freeze for b4 is in 3 days ? that's short
<[reed]> yeah
<Ubulette> we have so many crasher bugs in launchpad
<Ubulette> and corruptions too
<Ubulette> i'm running trunk and it freezes several times a day (started after b3)
<Ubulette> [reed], is system sqlite stable now ?
<[reed]> as long as you have the right version
<[reed]> I think the version setting might be a little low
<[reed]> need to check on that
<Ubulette> i saw it broke earlier today
<[reed]> well, there was one problem
<[reed]> it got fixed, though
<asac> Ubulette: the amount of crashes is moderate i would say
<[reed]> lots of new Tango icons landing tonight, most likely
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> checking for sqlite3 >= 3.5... Requested 'sqlite3 >= 3.5' but version of SQLite is 3.4.2
<Ubulette> damn
<Ubulette> !info libsqlite3-0 hardy
<asac> yeah ... most likely we won't have system sqlite because of this
<ubotu> libsqlite3-0 (source: sqlite3): SQLite 3 shared library. In component main, is important. Version 3.4.2-2 (hardy), package size 207 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Ubulette> too late ?
<asac> if there is no pressing reason, yes.
<asac> justifying with system-sqlite in xulrunner won't be enough i guess
<Ubulette> !info libsqlite3-0 lenny
<Ubulette> !info libsqlite3-0 sid
<ubotu> libsqlite3-0 (source: sqlite3): SQLite 3 shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2 (lenny), package size 205 kB, installed size 424 kB
<ubotu> libsqlite3-0 (source: sqlite3): SQLite 3 shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2 (sid), package size 205 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Ubulette> !info libsqlite3-0 experimental
<asac> there are too many rdepends that might break
<ubotu> libsqlite3-0 (source: sqlite3): SQLite 3 shared library. In component main, is important. Version 3.4.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 460 kB
<asac> experimental has it afaik
<asac> oh even not
<Ubulette> it's gutsy
<Ubulette> what is the nickname of experimental ?
<asac> there is none
<Ubulette> hm
<asac> just experimental
<asac> experimental has
<asac> experimental (misc): A command line interface for SQLite 3
<asac> 3.5.6-1: alpha amd64 hppa i386 ia64 kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 sparc
<asac> 3.5.4-1: arm mips mipsel powerpc s390
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-23
<Ubulette> so noone cared about sqlite during hardy and most of gutsy :(
<asac> Ubulette: yeah. lots of stuff still gets synched from unstable
<asac> thats definitly efficient in general, but can be unfortunate for individual cases
<[reed]> dholbert: hai! :)
<dholbert> [reed]: hi! :)
<dholbert> why the []?
<dholbert> someone steal your name?
<[reed]> yes :(
<dholbert> lame
<dholbert> no one's taking dholbert from me
<[reed]> what brings you to the ubuntu mozilla lands?
<dholbert> Just checking out channels on freenode
<dholbert> and figured this would be a good one to hang out in
<[reed]> heh, yep
<Ubulette> asac, ppa are indeed faster to start a build but they are also busier than ever. Seems everyone wants to build a custom kernel there :(
<asac> not a mobile kernel?
<Ubulette> not 1, but 3
<Ubulette> or more
<Ubulette> right now, it's 2 moblin guys and the mactel team
<asac> mactel?
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/+builds
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mactel-support
<Ubulette> asac, didn't you say earlier that more builders were expected ?
<jetsaredim> how do I get my ppa build to reference the mozilla-devscripts from asac's ppa?
<jetsaredim> the debian/changelog from the XPI.ubuntu branch has references mozilla-devscripts >=0.5
<phoenix24> Hi!
<phoenix24> I've generated my gpg key, still get the same key-signing error.
<phoenix24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4914/
<phoenix24> I managed doing: debuild -b -k<pbulic-key-id>
<phoenix24> is that ok ?
<phoenix24> got it!
<asac> jetsaredim: just  upload mozilla-devscripts  to your ppa as well
<asac> i will upload mozilla-devscripts to real archive on monday hopefully
<asac> ok out for sport ...
<jetsaredim> asac how do I upload mozilla-devscripts to my ppa?
<jetsaredim> I tried downloading the src from your ppa and then building it and uploading the source.changes, but that didn't exactly work
<jetsaredim> asac: ping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-24
<Ubulette> http://gemal.dk/blog/2008/02/24/mozilla_3_get_a_new_java_plugin/?from=rss-category
<asac_> jetsaredim: apt-get source mozilla-devscripts (with my ppa src in sources.list) ... then in the source dir build:
<asac_> debuild -S -kYOURGPGKEYID
<armin76> !info libmcs
<ubotu> Package libmcs does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> !info libcms
<ubotu> Package libcms does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> !info lmcs
<ubotu> Package lmcs does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> !info lcms
<ubotu> Package lcms does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> !info liblcms
<ubotu> Package liblcms does not exist in gutsy
<armin76> bah
<Ubulette> asac, if you commit a small doc for xpi, i can close mozilla-devscripts, it's stable on my side
<Ubulette> [reed], [Sat 00:40] <[reed]> lots of new Tango icons landing tonight, most likely <= I still can't see it, am I blind ?
<jeromeg> re
<[reed]> Ubulette: a lot of stuff landed...
<Ubulette> when ? didn't see anything linux related in my bonsai rss feed
<Ubulette> http://robert.accettura.com/archives/2008/02/24/new-java-plugin/
<[reed]> mozilla bug 418868
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418868 in Theme "M3 Tango" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418868
<[reed]> see that bug
<Ubulette> [reed], when is b4 expected ?
<jetsaredim> asac: I was able to get my firebug scripts build and into my PPA - if anyone cares to give them a whirl - they are available for gutsy and hardy
<jetsaredim> s/scripts/packages/
<jetsaredim> any thoughts as to which to take a look at next or should I just start with addons.mozdev.org?
<jetsaredim> I looked at the optimoz mouse gestures which have moved from addons.mozdev to a new site mousegestures.org, the source is available, but will soon be going closed source
<asac> jetsaredim: soon be closed source? how do you know?
<Ubulette> asac, could we close mozilla-devscripts now ? i wont have time tomorrow
<[reed]> Ubulette: freeze is this week... so, two weeks or so?
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> http://www.osnews.com/story/19383
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-16
<dtchen> fta: the ratelimit module doesn't actually limit the sounds, only the logging currently
<fta> dtchen, hm, when i hear a glitch, i also see those ratelimit logs
<fta> dtchen, and i also have a lot of E: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers. We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail_update() returned 0.
<fta> E: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write! Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers. We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail_update() returned 0.
<dtchen> fta: right, i've changed the conditional in jaunty's package for that logging
<dtchen> e.g., if you disable glitch-free, you'll get that message erroneously spammed to your syslog
<fta> dtchen, i'm running 0.9.15~test2-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<fta> damn openarena, i want it back, i need my shot
<dtchen> fta: i'll take a look at ~test2 shortly - just need to verify some pending changes
<asac> jtv: hi
<asac> jtv: maybe those import errors come from translators trying to upload their own thing ?
<asac> jtv: or do we know that this is from importing the upstream .xpis?
<asac> jtv: can you find out who uploaded that? if it was arne then its something we should take a closer look at immo
<BUGabundo> asac: did you take a look at my FON bug?
<asac> nope
<BUGabundo> okay
<asac> BUGabundo: i will upload 0.7.1 to ppa in a few minutes. maybe check your bugs on that too
<asac> at least for me 3g became more stable due to diligent use of AT commands
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> will NM ever show 3G connection speed/mode?
<BUGabundo> being on UMTS and HDSPA makes a lot of diference
<asac> BUGabundo: it will once we have modemmanager
<asac> BUGabundo: upstream has added that for 0.8
<asac> but thats going to take a while until its stable
<asac> also bluetooth and other work will be done there
<BUGabundo> \0/
<BUGabundo> and will allow me to set default network? and not default too wired, and then wifi?
<BUGabundo> eeheh cause currently I can't share 3G, or Wifi if I have wired hooked
<BUGabundo> unless I manage to get that metrics thing
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont think that upstream is really aware of that problem. i will ask
<asac> but he isnt wake up yet
<asac> remind me in a few hours ;)
<BUGabundo> I did... its on the bug!
<BUGabundo> of course this is a corner case, but still winxp sp2 does this nicelly
<asac> BUGabundo: thats not reminding ;)
<asac> i read bugmail once a day
<BUGabundo> heehheheh
<BUGabundo> really? wow
<BUGabundo> that will accumulate a lot of bug mail
<BUGabundo> I read mine a few more times then that
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont read all bugmail even
<asac> my bugfolder contains like 30K new mails since i ushed the reset button in December
<asac> BUGabundo: feel free to subscribe to ubuntu-mozillabugs mailing list ;)
<BUGabundo> hheeheh
<BUGabundo> been there, and got out
<BUGabundo> actually it as ubuntu bugs
<BUGabundo> lasted 1 week
<asac> yeah ubuntu bugs is much worth even ;)
<asac> well ... doesnt make a big difference
<asac> either you can stay on top or you dont
<asac> i cannot stay on top so i rely on some smart filtering tools to at least get some bug mail processed
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> so many bugs fall under the radar!
<asac> i try to keep up with titles
<asac> also i do 72 hour bug sessions every now and then
<asac> and yes. i mostly rely that important issues get escalated somehow
<BUGabundo> yeah
<jtv> asac: can't now, I'm sprinting—but look in the import queue.
<asac> jtv: heh
<asac> ok
<asac> i will ask arne to do that
<asac> oh well ... let me check
<asac> seems like gl and sg were uploaded as .xpi
<asac> interestingly enough .gl also got a po upload
<asac> but i guess thats not related
 * gnomefreak wonders why 1.1.15 hasnt been started on for seamonkey. maybe no fixes landed yet
<asac> gnomefreak: everything but one fix has landed
<asac> gnomefreak: and its me who probably has to do that (too)
<gnomefreak> get-orig says it doesnt have version on server
<fta2> as i said last week, the get-orig of sm1 is not using m-d
<fta2> so it's not tracking snapshots
<fta2> otoh, it's not that difficult to make it use m-d
<gnomefreak> fta2: get-orig error is when trying to get 1.1.15
<gnomefreak> oh no snapshots nm
<asac> gnomefreak: there is no tag yet
<asac> gnomefreak: you can use latest MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH to produce a snapstho
<asac> but there will be one commit before 1.1.15 at least
<asac> i just have to do that backport - which was a bit complicated
<gnomefreak> i didnt relize you could use branch tag with get-orig i thought date was pretty much it
<gnomefreak> when i get a spare minute i will try that tag. what are you trying to backport?
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a branch tag not a tag ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure if you can combine branch tag and data
<asac> date
<asac> in general that should work
<asac> but definitly not without mozilla-devscripts
<gnomefreak> i said branch tag not tag and i doubt you can combine date and branch tag
<asac> yeah. might be a missing feature
<asac> fta2: ?
<gnomefreak> debian/rules get-orig-source MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH brings in 1.1.14
<BUGabundo1> asac: any idea why NM won't mark as no network when the cable is removed
<BUGabundo1> or back on, when plugged
<BUGabundo1> on a SIS based laptop
<BUGabundo1> with acpi off ?
<BUGabundo1> it is as if it takes too long to detect the event
<BUGabundo1> and even when connected to 100mb/s it falls down to 10
<BUGabundo1> its a sis190 eth card
<BUGabundo1> Foung a few bugs on it on LP
<gnomefreak> hell my n-m shows no connection all the time
<BUGabundo> asac: any idea why NM won't mark as no network when the cable is removed
<BUGabundo> or back on, when plugged
<BUGabundo> on a SIS based laptop
<BUGabundo> with acpi off ?
<BUGabundo> it is as if it takes too long to detect the event
<BUGabundo> and even when connected to 100mb/s it falls down to 10
<BUGabundo> it's a sis190 eth card
<asac> BUGabundo: sorry. what is your bug?
<BUGabundo> not sure yet
<asac> BUGabundo: you start your system and plug in cable?
<BUGabundo> a friends laptop
<asac> and then network-manager doesnt connect or what?
<asac> jaunty?
<BUGabundo> just installed via wubi (over vista)
<BUGabundo> acpi had to be OFF or wouldn't install
<BUGabundo> from syslog I just see lots of Auto-negotanting messages
<BUGabundo> do you want the sys log?
<BUGabundo> no network on the machine! I'll have to copy
<asac> BUGabundo: so the problem is that wired doesnt work?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> wifi also doesn't detect any protected network
<asac> BUGabundo: paste syslog ...
<BUGabundo> only 2 open wifi
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> thats intrepid?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> just syslog??
<BUGabundo> since I have to copy files from one pc to the other
<BUGabundo> the less actions I take the best
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118862/
<asac> BUGabundo: (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 2)
<asac> do you get that ON if you plug in the network?
<asac> cable
<BUGabundo> ahh?
<BUGabundo> ON how?
<BUGabundo> NM almost never changes state
<asac> BUGabundo: if you unplug cable and plug it in again
<BUGabundo> I can see an IP from ifconfig
<BUGabundo> and a route from route -n
<asac> do you see soething like that in syslog?
<BUGabundo> but ping doenst work
<BUGabundo> let me try
<asac> BUGabundo: oh
<BUGabundo> removing the cable adds NO entrie (immediately) to syslog
<asac> BUGabundo: eth0 is unmanaged
<asac>  but well
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah pöease check if you see something in your log on pluggin in
<BUGabundo> humm ping now works but talkes like 5 sec just to show
<BUGabundo> everything seems SLOW
<BUGabundo> under if it is because acpi is off
<asac> BUGabundo: ok. so you can connect?
<asac> BUGabundo: find /sys/ | grep eth0 | grep carrier
<asac> then cat /sys/....
<asac> does that give oyu a 1 or 0
<fta2> <gnomefreak> debian/rules get-orig-source MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH brings in 1.1.14 <= the syntax is not valid, MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH is ignored
<jcastro> hi asac
<fta2> <asac> yeah. might be a missing feature: iirc, m-d supports that (tag and branch) but it doesn't make sense for some vcs
<BUGabundo> asac: 1
<jcastro> asac: gwibber should be 1.0 before FF, can you put it in universe?
<BUGabundo> and tx_carrier_errors is 0
<asac> jcastro: yes
<fta2> should i stop tracking it then?
<asac> jcastro: you can also ask fta ;)
<jcastro> asac: fta only likes PPAs. :p
<asac> really?
<jcastro> asac: if you do the initial 1.0 I can handle maintenance after that
<asac> jcastro: so when will 1.0 be there?
<BUGabundo> asac: network seem to be working now.... now idea what changed... still not sure it will work after reboot! doing upgrades now
<asac> jcastro: can you ask him to apply the merge for the new actions system: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/gwibber/trunk.notify.action-capabilities/+merge/3652
<jcastro> asac: before the deadline. :D
<jcastro> asac: yep I was going to tell him as soon as he wakes up
<asac> jcastro: give him a deadline like tomorrow ;)
<asac> morning
<asac> ;)
<jcastro> ok
<asac> does FF start on thursday?
<BUGabundo> the 19th
<jcastro> he will want more time for fixes, but that's what beta is for
<jcastro> yeah
<asac> right
<asac> jcastro: he can also do a 1.0rc1
<jcastro> nod
<asac> and then we have for final 1.0
<asac> with _just_ bug fixes - if possible at all ;)
<fta2> jcastro, i said no for miro 2 because each time i tried to update it in the past, i've been ignored by the maintainers, so i gave up
<asac> so is 19th the first frozen day or the last open one?
<asac> fta2: by whom?
<fta2> jcastro, but of course i prefer to have stuff in the repo
<asac> debian or ubuntu maintainers? or upstream?
<fta2> ubuntu
<asac> ++ for stuff in repo
<asac> fta2: who is ubuntu maintainer?
<jcastro> fta2: ok so do you want to put gwibber in then?
<asac> usually ubuntu doesnt have maintainers ;)
<asac> jcastro: say to him that he should close gwibber for initial jaunty upload today at his end of day
<jcastro> okay
<asac> jcastro: if we upload tomorrow ... it might need a day or so to sink in
<jcastro> he will want more testing on this keyring stuff, but I have the day off so I can do it
<jcastro> ok
<asac> i assume that archive admins are grateful about universe packages, but getting new stuff up before would be good
<jcastro> nod
<fta2> asac, i don't remember, i filled bugs and/or i provided debdiffs and weeks/months after, someone jumped in to do the very same thing ignoring my work, it's frustrating, and a clear loss of time for me.
<jcastro> next time let us know so we can fix the person
<asac> fta2: well. its because nobody maintains it here. now that you can upload you can just upload ;)
<fta2> now i'm motu so i can also push that myself, disregarding the approval of the previous uploaders but i prefer to ask
<asac> fta2: yes. disregard the approval unless the package has a special maintainer
<asac> thats how it works here in ubuntu
<asac> fta2: ping ... wait a day (if you really want to be super nice) and do work then upload
<fta2> jcastro, let me know for gwibber if they want a particular tag or revid as rc. I think it's in the gwibber/1.0 branch, not trunk in any case, so maybe the tip of it.
<jcastro> yeah it's 1.0
<jcastro> I would like to get in asac's notification stuff though
<asac> fta2: cool. just give him today to land final fixes. upload tomorrow ;)
<fta2> is the gnome keyring stuff committed?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> that's what I am testing today
<jcastro> he landed it last night
<fta2> strange, i didn't receive the commit log
<fta2> oh, i'm just tracking trunk
<asac> oh
<asac> i probably should ask for merge to 1.0 too
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure if that applies there ;)
<fta2> it should be in both
<asac> let me try anyway ;)
<fta2> hm, nice paste site. look what google alert sent me: http://pastie.org/pastes/369737/
<asac> jcastro: ok i explictly also asked for merge on 1.0 branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/gwibber/trunk.notify.action-capabilities/+merge/3656
<jcastro> rock and roll
<asac> seems 1.0 and trunk are currently the same (from the revision tip)
<jcastro> nod
<BUGabundo> asac: after upgrades and reboot the card fails to work again :(
<BUGabundo> but at least now WiFi works
<BUGabundo> let me check if our EDUROAM works...
<BUGabundo> if not ill collect logs for you
<BUGabundo> eheheh asac: ROFL cable unplug, wifi not connect, red '?' on NM, but opening NM it show eth0 ON and WiFi connected
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> wired gets IP and DNS, but connects at 10mb/s and fails to ping even local server!
<BUGabundo> fta will you have a daily gwibber ppa for version 1.0?
<fta2> BUGabundo, universe
<BUGabundo> really? great
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.7.3~bzr237-0ubuntu1~daily1
<fta2> the daily ppa should jump over 1.0, it's tracking trunk
<BUGabundo> this is all I have right now
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta2> not yet, i'll do that later today/tonight
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: if I change the NM from unmanage to manage, will it make any diference?
<asac> BUGabundo: nope
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> it just keeps getting an IP and fails
<BUGabundo> wifi will not connect to wpa2 enterprise
<BUGabundo> any idea on how to solve?
<BUGabundo> manually copy PPAs debs?
<asac> BUGabundo: nah. drivers seems to be bogus
<asac> BUGabundo: if its really that bad only new kernel could give a relief
<BUGabundo> yeha
<BUGabundo> I see a line after grub warning about DUMMY acpi
<BUGabundo> trying NM PPA to get WiFi working
<BUGabundo> you really should put that fix on -updates
<asac> which fix?
<asac> 0.7 final= not possible. its abi incompatibly
<BUGabundo> bah!
<BUGabundo> so users get stuck without working wpa enterprise until using PPA?
<asac> BUGabundo: not true. its just that some enterprise types dont work
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> and there's a fix availble that I just found out won't get into the repos
<asac> because its not available ... at least fo rtha tsnapshot
<asac> if someone backports the mega-patches i am happy to review and drive the SRU forward
<fta2> asac, just tested my 3G key (with the SIM that doesn't work) in an XP box, no problem, so it's ubuntu :(
<BUGabundo> thanks for explaing asac
<BUGabundo> now how to make this eth card work??
<asac> fta2: nobody claimed differnt
<asac> fta2: you ned to get a serial log from XP to get a clue what is different i guess
<fta2> i could have burnt it
<asac> fta2: i would still suggest to use 0.7.1 from the ppa ... which should be built already
<fta2> donno
<asac> fta2: yeah. right checking makes sense
<fta2> my last try was with your nm ppa
<asac> fta2: yes. but today i uploaded 3 month more development ;)
<fta2> oh, ok
<asac> fta2: sigh ... i forgot the applet
<asac> bastards
<asac> so wait till in a few horus i guess ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: what debs do I need to copy from PPA to make it work on ibex?
<asac> BUGabundo: add ppa to sources.list ...and upgrade
<asac> dist-upgrade
<asac> BUGabundo: you need all fro network-manager and network-manager-applet
<asac> and if you had a vpn plugin also that one
<asac> i hope thats it ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: NO network
<BUGabundo> makes it kinda hard to upgrade
<BUGabundo> need vpn for open wifi, wpa enterprize won't work with archive version, and wired won't get online
 * BUGabundo SYS SUCKS
<asac> BUGabundo: i said what you need to get
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> package names!
<BUGabundo> don't want to misse one
<BUGabundo> there are 40 debs on the PPA
<asac> BUGabundo: _all_ packages that belong to the source packages i named
<asac> BUGabundo: only look for intrepid
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> 0.7 or 0.7.1 ?
<BUGabundo> since the applet seems to be missing
<asac> BUGabundo: intrepid doesnt have 0.7.1 does it?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> I just saw some .1 and remembered what you said a sec ago
<asac> BUGabundo: you can filter by series
<asac> look for _intrepid_
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=intrepid
<fta2> asac, plz make sure your commit in both branches so trunk is not late
<BUGabundo> hope I don't miss any libs https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/471999/+listing-archive-extra
<asac> fta2: yeah
<asac> (gwibber i guess)
<asac> BUGabundo: network-manager-applet - 0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1
<asac>  network-manager - 0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1
<asac>  gnome-main-menu - 0.9.11+dfsg-0ubuntu2~nm1~intrepid2
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> and if you have a plugin grab that too
<asac> take all packages
<asac> from those sources
<asac> of course for _arch and _all
<BUGabundo> do you have a tar with them all ?
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<asac> nope
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> can I use apt to download them ?
<BUGabundo> just DOWNLOAD?
<asac> not sure
<BUGabundo> let me add the interpid repo to my sources
<BUGabundo> it should be easier
<asac> do it manually
<asac> its painful, but thats how it is if the network is down ;)
<asac> also if you can do wifi you can open up an adhoc net on your working system
<asac> and go thorugh that
<BUGabundo> I'm already using my wifi
<BUGabundo> I'll just let synaptic download the deps
<asac> so that works ;)
<BUGabundo> I can't find  network-manager-applet
<asac>  network-manager-applet - 0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1
<asac> is there ;)
<asac> you probably grabed 0.7.1 now
<BUGabundo> nop
<BUGabundo> using synaptic and ibex ppa repo
<BUGabundo> I have network-manager-gnome
<BUGabundo> but not applet
<asac> BUGabundo: thats the name man ;)
<asac> source package != binary package
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> so you are all set ;)
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> total 1200
<BUGabundo> -rw-r----- 1 root root      0 2009-02-09 17:35 lock
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 431922 2008-12-26 22:00 network-manager_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 626502 2008-12-26 22:20 network-manager-gnome_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 150598 2008-12-27 06:20 network-manager-pptp_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 2009-02-16 17:02 partial
<asac> BUGabundo: all the libs
<BUGabundo> is this it? no libs
<asac> libnm-*
<BUGabundo> humm shouldn't syn have select those too?
<asac> BUGabundo: I said all packages for the sources
<asac> i have no clue ;)
<asac> probably not
<asac> if you didnt install them for real
<asac> i dont know the "download" feature of synaptic
<BUGabundo> or are they forward compatible?
<BUGabundo> I'm simulating a downgrade
<BUGabundo> total 2000
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  62714 2008-12-26 22:00 libnm-glib0_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  62772 2009-02-16 14:04 libnm-glib0_0.7-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  97938 2008-12-26 22:00 libnm-util1_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 100128 2009-02-16 14:04 libnm-util1_0.7-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r----- 1 root root      0 2009-02-09 17:35 lock
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 431922 2008-12-26 22:00 network-manager_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 303952 2009-02-16 14:04 network-manager_0.7-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 626502 2008-12-26 22:20 network-manager-gnome_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 150598 2008-12-27 06:20 network-manager-pptp_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 152400 2009-02-16 14:04 network-manager-pptp_0.7-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 2009-02-16 17:05 partial
<BUGabundo> STUPID ME
<BUGabundo> downloaded the 64bits not 32
<BUGabundo> DUH
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> ls -l /media/FLASHPEN/nm
<BUGabundo> total 1488
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root  55104 2009-02-16 17:09 libnm-glib0_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root  98660 2009-02-16 17:09 libnm-glib-dev_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root  90192 2009-02-16 17:09 libnm-util1_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root  91768 2009-02-16 17:09 libnm-util-dev_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root 402642 2009-02-16 17:09 network-manager_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root   6360 2009-02-16 17:09 network-manager-dev_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root 614100 2009-02-16 17:09 network-manager-gnome_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> -rwx------ 1 bugabundo root 145652 2009-02-16 17:10 network-manager-pptp_0.7-0ubuntu1~nm1~intrepid1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> hope it works now
<BUGabundo> UAU
<BUGabundo> STUPID me twice
<BUGabundo> some how WUBI installed the 64 bits version
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> so the 1st time was the correct version
<BUGabundo> I had no idea wubi installed 64 bits
<fta> asac, you seems to like velib stories: http://www.psfk.com/2009/02/parisian-bike-rental-schemes-future-in-doubt.html
<asac> fta: yes ;)
<fta> poor bike :P
<asac> fta: :(
<asac> fta: hope they find a solution
<asac> would be a shame
<saivann> asac : ping
<fta> there's a 10y contract with the city so they'll have to do with it, or pay
<fta> asac, jcastro: i don't see any recent commit in the 2 gwibber branches. still #237 for both from 6 days ago. did i miss something?
<jcastro> fta: he's pushing today
<jcastro> the keyring stuff
<jcastro> I thought he pushed it yesterday, my bad
<fta> ok, thanks. would be nice if they could add a tag
<fta> and bump the trunk version higher than 1.0
<saivann> asac : ping
<asac> saivann: hi. sorry do you have the link again?
<asac> (i lost it because it was in /tmp/ and my thing didnt wake up on resume ;))
<saivann> asac : You're speaking about this ? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sunbird-locales/+bug/324635
<BUGabundo1> asac: ehehe time to run ~pete script
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324635 in sunbird-locales "lightning-extension-locales needs update" [High,In progress]
<BUGabundo1> and debug that resume
<asac> saivann: not sure ;) .. the tarball with everything i ment
<asac> let me look
<saivann> asac : At the same time, I did some work on thunderbird 3b2 to implement rosetta and everything looks great, but I don't know how I can do to know if I done things well. My work is here : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b2~hg20090208r1892+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<asac> saivann: do you have a debdiff or something?
<saivann> asac : wait a few seconds
<asac> saivann: or even a branch you could push?
<saivann> asac : I can push a bzr branch if a few minutes
<asac> saivann: for tbird that would be helpful. yes
<asac> saivann: you didnt document the droppage of the da.diff ;)
<asac> but thats ok
<saivann> Oh, right.
<fta> asac, is sunbird daily-ready? a few people asked me about it
<fta> well, obviously, tb3 needs some love 1st :P
<saivann> asac : Just pushed my work to https://code.launchpad.net/~saivann/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0-rosetta
<saivann> asac : I already tested that this branch builds and it builds correctly, I just don't know if translation process is correctly done. MOZ_TRANSLATION_AUTO_XPI_OUTDIR does not exist after build in debian folder.
<asac> saivann: yeah. we should just check i think ;)
<asac> well ... not that easy though. at least if we cannot put in new tbird
<asac> to jaunty
<asac> but for karmic this will automatically happen
<saivann> asac : I didn't know that next release is named karmic :)
<saivann> asac : Anyway, that part of the work is done, we'll have the opportunity to test it later
<asac> saivann: both uploaded
<saivann> asac : Thank you
<asac> saivann: me neither ... could be anything :)
<saivann> asac : hehe :)
<saivann> asac : I'll let my branch as it is, don't hesitate to ping me if you need me to do something on it later.
<asac> saivann: i think ask for merge so it doesnt get lost
<asac> should be enough
<asac> damn ...
<asac> now i have ot really think what i have to do before FF
<asac> time is running as low as always :)
<asac> oh ... maybe looking through firefox-extensions
<asac> i guess gnomefreak thinks he has a few ready
<asac> fta: are you on gwibber ;)? i think they merged my thing already ... so maybe they are ready for go
<asac> saivann: By  zxz <zxz@zxz-desktop>   21 minutes ago
<asac> saivann: sure you want that kind of credit i nbzr log?
<asac> saivann: consider to recommit
<asac> thats what i see on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0-rosetta/+merge/3664
<saivann> asac : Yes I actually don't know how to change this. That is probably easy but, let me search a bit
<asac> saivann: in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf i have
<asac> [DEFAULT]
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<asac> build-dir = /tmp/build
<asac> launchpad_username = asac
<asac> scratc build-dir
<asac> that is senseless
<asac> there
<asac> but email and launchpad_...
<asac> makes sensi ;)
<saivann> asac : Thanks, I'll keep a copy of this file so I don't forget it. I'm going to re-push in a few minutes
<asac> sure
<asac> saivann: is the  id in install.rdf.in right?
<asac> i think it should be {3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}
<asac> at least thats what in /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0b2pre/application.ini
<saivann> asac : You might be right, I used the ID from en-US locale. I'll adapt this in my push
<asac> saivann: which en-US locale?
<asac> the firefox one?
<saivann> asac : No I took the thunderbird one, did I make a mistake here too O_o
<asac> saivann: sigh. as alaway i cannot find the list on mdc
<asac> thtas just annyoing.
<asac> they named the page in such a way that i never find it
<asac> i would look for mozilla apps uuid
<fta> asac, i may be blind but i still see #237: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber
<asac> saivann: so they also use <em:id>{3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}</em:id>
<saivann> asac : Mmh, so you're not sure that 3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6 is the right one?
<asac> in othe3 rlocales
<asac> saivann: i am 99.99% sure
<asac> actually 100
<saivann> asac : That seems acceptable :)
<asac> fta: hmm ... it has approval. can you land it?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/gwibber/trunk.notify.action-capabilities/+merge/3656
<asac> approved for 1.0 branch landing
<fta> i'm not in gwibber-committers, am i?
<asac> fta: thoguth you are ;)
<fta> i'm in gwibber-team, not gwibber-committers
<asac> ah ok.
<fta> just played world of goo, excellent :)
<asac> jcastro: dont forget to land the merge (approved for 1.0) before you do the 1.0rc release
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: whats that?
<fta> a game
<asac> i could have guessed that
<fta> http://www.worldofgoo.com/
<fta> there's a demo deb for ubuntu
<saivann> fta : This game is awesome, I bought it and participated in the beta for linux :)
<fta> reminded me of lemmings
<fta> plus something of crazy machines
<asac> hmm ... no time until after FF i guess
<fta> :)
<fta> you can complete the demo in half an hour
<fta> maybe less
<saivann> asac : the branch is pushed and updated, thanks
<fta> hmn, i see a black square as avatar for maco in gwibber..
<fta> oh, nm, on identica too
<fta> "Avatar blacked out in opposition to New Zealand's Guilty-Upon-Accusation internet copyright infringement laws"
 * asac tests some modem plug-in/plug-out thing
<fta> asac, btw, my usb key is working now. could it be that xp fixed it? ;)
<asac> fta: yes. could have been a lock
<asac> fta: often providers lock the sim until you first use their proprietary software to unlock it
<asac> you can ask the store to do that
<asac> its really a messy situation ... you should have snooped on the serial device and then reserve engineer it
<fta> nothing we can do, i don't want to have to install windows just for that
<fta> ?
<asac> reverse
<asac> fta: no. its usually proprietary code ... only reverse engineering would help
<fta> hm, next time it happens then
<asac> yeah. though i wouldnt even know how to do
<asac> fta: but i doubt it will happen again ;)
<asac> until you get a new sim
<fta> that key/sim worked several times on ubuntu before i even plugged it in once in an xp
<fta> i mean, i 1st used it /w ubuntu, not windows
<fta> #238 just appeared in trunk
<fta> would be nice if the bazaar applet was able to monitor remote branches
<fta> ... and chroots
<fta> #238 in 1.0 too
 * asac found the "sort by number of duplicates" feature of bugs.l.n
<fta> so now, both branches are gwibber 0.8 with the GNOME keyring stuff. why is everyone asking for 1.0 then??
<fta> http://www.workswithu.com/2009/02/16/dell-ubuntu-netbooks-on-sale-or-are-they/
<asac> fta: are you on 0.7.1 yet?
<asac> fta: i plan to upload that tomorrow. would be great to get some brave feedback ;)
<asac> pretty harmless imo as its just a stable maintenance branch
<fta> eh?
<fta> oh #239, your notification patch is in
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> still no difference between the 2 branches
<fta> so both are now 0.8
<fta> at 4am, the bot will catch up
<asac> fta: cool
<asac> fta: can you check package for proper copyright file and then upload that ?
<asac> jcastro: ?
<asac> is gwibber ready ;)
<fta> i'm currently looking if gnomekeyring needs a new dep or not
<fta> it's in python-gnome2-desktop
<fta> but the code is optional, should i be a dep, or a rec ?
<jcastro> asac: he's pushed it, let me ask
<fta> -i+it
<jcastro> asac: yep, it's all ready
<asac> jcastro: so current tip is 0.7rc1?
<fta> jcastro, it's 0.8 now, is it supposed to stay like that? or 1.0rc1?
<asac> or how is it called ;)
<jcastro> let me find out
<jcastro> he's calling this one .8
<fta> ok
<asac> jcastro: so does he plan to release 1.0 for jaunty?
<jcastro> asac: yeah
<fta> i guess adding python-gnome2-desktop as a dep will make kde people angry, right?
<asac> jcastro: its easier to sneak 1rc1 - 1 upgrade in than a 0.8 to 1.0
<jcastro> fta: it needs the keyring for secure passwords
<asac> at lesat the lattter probably needs a document about what changes were made
<asac> while the other will probably just be assumed ok ;)
<jcastro> asac: does the number actually matter if the changelog is all fixes?
<asac> jcastro: a) does gwibber ship a changelog?
<jcastro> well, the bzr changelog
<asac> yes, but then you have to proof the upload
<fta> asac, no, it doesn't
<asac> while 1.0rc1 to 1.0 will just slip in and nobody notice ;)
<jcastro> you really think so?
<jcastro> that sounds kind of dumb, but whatever you think is best
<jcastro> let me tell him
<asac> jcastro: i am not an oracle. its just that the freeze producer means that "micro" version bumps are usually ok
<fta> trunk is now ahead...
<fta> jcastro, do you want to remain the only maintainer or should i change that to motu?
<asac> jcastro: in the end all that matters is what changes ... only that the process can happen to be more lightweight with some luck
<jcastro> fta: change it to motu, if I need to do something I'll just debdiff and put it in the sponsorship queue
<fta> ok
<jcastro> asac: let's just leave it at .8 for now
<jcastro> they're in bugfix only mode anyway
<asac> whatever ;) ... at least i tried. if it now gets stuck at 0.8 for final its the gwibbers-guy fault ;)
<asac> not saying that this will happen ;)
<jcastro> well, only fixes are going into that branch
<jcastro> I'll just argue with whoever if it comes up. :D
<asac> jcastro: good idea. you will do whatever paperwork comes up after FF  ;)
<jcastro> <3
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: have you tried to disconnect/reconnect multiple times
<asac> on 3g?
<fta> yes
<asac> do you sometimes end up in a state where NM doesnt even spin, but just fails?
<fta> but i usually eject the key
<asac> and restarting NM works?
<asac> fta: can you replug key infinite amount of times? or do you get in a bad state at some point?
<fta> and it creates a new instance of the connection
<asac> creates new instance, yes.
<fta> if you mean without unplugging the key, i need to test that
<asac> fta: have you checkd lshal | grep capabili.*modem ?
<asac> if they double its a udev/hal bug
<asac> fta: yes either that ... or repluggin like 10 times ;)
<asac> both are interesting things ;)
<fta> no modem listed in lshal (the key is out)
<fta> neither in lsusb
<fta> jcastro, just to be sure, gwibber 0.8 is just a random revision (=239)? no tag? no official tarball? no nothing?
<fta> debian would hate that for sure
<jcastro> heh, let me ask him to do a tarball?
<jcastro> just do 239 for now
<jcastro> then from now on we'll ask them to roll a tarball?
<asac> jcastro: dont need to. just tag is ok
<fta> ok, but if they can roll one now, it's even better.
<fta> or a tag, yes
<asac> jcastro: we can use --export-upstream from bzr-builddeb
<asac> jcastro: as long as we are a small group even a RELEASE commit would be good
<fta> can't lp alrady export tarballs?
<fta> +e
<asac> e.g. just a version bump commit
<asac> fta: bzr export can do that.
<asac> but you probabl yknow that
<asac> or was it bzr archive
 * asac confused about git, bzr hg
<jcastro> asac: ok I'll ask him to do that
<fta> jcastro, while you're at it, please ask them to bump trunk to 0.8.1 or something, it has to be higher then the release branch, to keep the dailies ahead
<fta> than
<asac> ++
<fta> ?
<asac> ++ == agree
<fta> i say ++ when i leave ;)
<asac> +1
<asac> ==
<asac> ++
<asac> ==
<asac> ack
<fta> do we have a need packaging bug for gwibber?
<asac> jcastro: ^^ ?
<asac> paperboy :-P
<asac> hehe
<fta> lol
<fta> sorry
<asac> not sure if we need a packaging branch though
<asac> err bug
<asac> les see if someone has complains about the new ppp yet ;)
<asac> last bug filed: bug 309135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309135 in ppp "pppd is not executable after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309135
<asac> but thats from december
 * asac triages ppp bugs
<asac> closed 5% ;) ... now down to 18
<asac> err even 16
<fta> pff, >1500 needs-packaging bugs
<asac> they should really package them in debian
<asac> otherwise debian packages it and then stuff gets duplicated
<asac> btw, jcastro so upload gwibber to debian too?
<fta> 166 of those are linked to debian
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah. probably the right way to triage them ;)
<asac> just forward
<asac> upstream
<asac> lol
<asac> but still better than just doing nothing i would guess
<asac> but 1500 is really high
<asac> must be lot of crap ;)
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/debian/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<fta> adding python-gnome2-desktop to Depends....
<asac> bug 102384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102384 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Mugshot" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102384
<asac> -> invalid license as it seems
<asac> fta: does gwibber need that?
<fta> need what?
<asac> python-gnome2-desktop
<fta> for the gnome keyring, yes
<fta> to do "import gnomekeyring"
<asac> fta: isnt there a package just for python keyring?
<asac> err python gnome keyring ;)
<asac> (me has no clue about python packaging)
<fta> /usr/lib/python-support/python-gnome2-desktop/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gnomekeyring.so
<fta> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gnomekeyring.so
<asac> seems not ;)
<asac> yeah
<fta> 2 lintian warnings left: binary-without-manpage and embedded-javascript-library
<asac> embedded javascript lib?
<asac> whats that?
<fta> jquery.js
<fta> copies
<fta> 4
<asac> how is that used?
<fta> W: gwibber: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/default/jquery.js
<fta> W: gwibber: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/defaultsmall/jquery.js
<fta> W: gwibber: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/funkatron/jquery.js
<fta> W: gwibber: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/shine/jquery.js
<fta> in the theme apparently
<asac> hmm ... i think it has code to use some html renderer
<asac> but its ddisabled for now
<asac> but its ddisabled forso opk
<asac> huh
<asac> huhwhat did i write ;)
<fta> lol
<asac> thats a bug
<fta> what?
<asac> i definitly didnt repeat the line
<asac> 00:52 < asac> hmm ... i think it has code to use some html renderer
<asac> 00:52 < asac> but its ddisabled for now
<asac> 00:52 < asac> but its ddisabled forso opk
<asac> 00:53 < asac> huh
<asac> 00:53 < asac> huhwhat did i write ;)
<asac> do yo usee the same?
<fta> yes
<asac> see
<asac> i just typed fast ;)
<asac> huh <enter> what did i write
<asac> and huh was duplicated to second line
<asac> same for the first dupe ;)
<fta> d'oh
<asac> second line was actually just "so ok"
<asac> well "so opk" as it seems
<asac> oh no ... even screen is falling apart now
<asac> or irssi
<asac> not sure what shocks me more
 * asac pulls new git linux-3.6 snapshot
<fta> ok, gwibber_0.8~bzr239-0ubuntu1 ready, i can still feed a real tarball
<asac> hmm ... no commits since rc5
<asac> lame ;)
<asac> thought on kernel tree there would be bunch of commits every day ;)
<asac> maybe i shouldnt track linux
<asac> linus
<fta> should i push 0.8 to universe right now? or should I bump to gwibber ppa with 0.8~bzr239 and wait for a tarball or a tag?
<fta> -bump+push
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-17
<asac> fta: just push
<asac> fta: double check that debian/copyright is accurate
<fta> is it pretty simple
<asac> fta: i got a bunch of rejections on extensions for that
<fta> it is
<asac> because i was not hard enough including all info
<asac> its important to say "who packaged it when and how the tarball was downloaded"
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118969/
<asac> also it needs a clear (c) XXXX line and then  a license boilerplate snippet together with the filename for GPL
<fta> yep, that part i'm familiar with now
<asac> fta: me not ... but looks good
<asac> then just push. we have a bunch of new archive admins
<asac> they probably want to be picky ;)
<asac> lets see
<asac> at least we should get quick processing
<fta> i think i should say somewhere it's rev239, to be fair
<asac> sure
<fta>   * Initial release: 0.8 (as of lp:gwibber/1.0 #239)
<fta> ?
<asac> should be ok
<fta> ok, closing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/118972/
<asac> good
<fta> pushed
<fta> at last
<asac> \o/
<fta> jcastro, ^^ NEW: gwibber_0.8-0ubuntu1.dsc
<asac> fta: i think james_w can review this now too
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members
<asac> OK OFF
<asac> cu tomorrow
<fta> why are you not part of it?
<fta> cu
<Who_> fta: Are you there? I have a quick question about the FF 3.2 build. I've just tried to turn off extension compatibility and it causes FF(3.2) not to start. Are you aware of this? Do you want more info?
<Who_> that is, extension compatibility checking :)
<asac> fta: i am not part of -archive admin team because i already have enough to do ;)
<asac> and you are supposed to not process those that might be of special interest for you anyway afaik
<asac> fta: bug 305394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305394 in fontconfig "No subpixel smoothing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305394
<asac> do you know how it should be according upstream?
<asac> if so we should just do it i think and see how the world hates or loves us
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, as i said many times, i dropped one rules file locally
<asac> fta: which one?
<asac> fta: afair you said you saw regressions in whatever you tried
<fta> yes
<fta> but i'm living with them now
<fta> i don't remember which file i dropped, here is my /etc/fonts/conf.d/ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/119154/
<asac> fta: what regressions do you see?
<fta> non gtk apps
<asac> fta: do those use fontconfig directly?
<fta> i'm no expert in fonts :(
<asac> heh
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22722360/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.firefox-3.2_3.2~a1~hg20090216r25053%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> is there a blog app that handles wordpress?
<[reed]> wordpress is a blog app...
<[reed]> oh, you mean a gui app?
<asac> fta: yeah. saw build failures. Tomorrow is cut-off for feature stuff
<asac> which will allow me to do my real work again
<asac> fta: seems its just patch shuffeling
<gnomefreak> i need gtk app that i can use to post to my wordpress account i use that for planet ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: no clue ;) ... doesnt something like that exist?
<gnomefreak> drivel doesnt support wordpress :(
<asac> gnomefreak: gnome-blog - GNOME applet to post to weblog entries
<gnomefreak> asac: i hope so i would hate to change blogs. i hate livejornel but maybe ill end up back there
<asac> also tomboy-blogposter - Tomboy addin for posting notes to a blog
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^ ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: waiting for updates to finish before i can find out
<gnomefreak> !info movabletype-opensource
<ubottu> movabletype-opensource (source: movabletype-opensource): A well-known blogging engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2~rc4-1 (intrepid), package size 2872 kB, installed size 13588 kB
<gnomefreak> not helpfull
<asac> mconnor: see msg ;)
<gnomefreak> is it just me or is FF3.2 crashing but stays open?
<fta2> gnomefreak, it's mozilla bug 473629, aka bug 319480
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319480 in firefox "firefox-3.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in memalign()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319480
<gnomefreak> fta2: the closing unexpctedly?
<fta2> yes
<fta2> <gnomefreak> is it just me or is FF3.2 crashing but stays open?
<gnomefreak> fta2: the bug above that you filed upstream say when you exit the browser. Mine happens while browser is open (not during exit)
<fta2> is it when you  click on an url in another app?
<gnomefreak> fta2: i dont think so but i will see whne it does it again. I dont see any one thing that causes it but i will find out today.
<fta2> for me, it's always when i click on a link to open it in a tab of the existing browser. but that's still on exit()
<gnomefreak> ok breakfast im going to leave it open to see if it happens when it is running
<gnomefreak> fta2: i think it is when closing tab. either that or scrolling
<gnomefreak> fta2: the crash doesnt mention jemalloc
<gnomefreak> yep its closing tab or scrolling i'm thinking closign tab
<BUGabundo> asac: is that new intel connman any good?
<asac> BUGabundo: depends on the level of features you want. its in NM ppa if you want to test ;)
<BUGabundo> already have it
<BUGabundo> saw it in NEW queue yesterday
<BUGabundo> and then read about it on the desktop meeting log
<BUGabundo> also gonna test the modem manager PPA
<BUGabundo> do you want extra testers on that?
<BUGabundo> I have a few loco users you can test it
<BUGabundo> ppl that are always having 3G dongles probs
<jcastro> asac: do you have a network manager team or do you handle all the bugs yourself?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get a chance to look at 1.1.14 (although not really needed) but it should be pushed soon since its security fix. plus im tired of explaining this to people
<BUGabundo> jcastro: I think he does it all alone
<gnomefreak> ok coffee and smoke.
<asac> jcastro: we have a network-manager team, but in the end it boils down to me trying to find urgent issues and fix them or getting upstream discussions
<asac> going
<asac> jcastro: so technically the team is currently just me
<asac> jcastro: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+members
<BUGabundo> I guess I could join and then give an helping hand
<BUGabundo> at least I would learn a bit more about it
<jcastro> asac: ok, that'll work, thanks!
<asac> jcastro: what will work?
<BUGabundo> asac: feel free to aprove me
<asac> BUGabundo: feel free to help on bugs.
<jcastro> I need to fill in the bug contact field
<jcastro> asac: do you guys do the applet too?
<BUGabundo> subscribing to bugs too
<asac> BUGabundo: the team is just a vehicle to grant access to branches and ppa uploads
<BUGabundo> no need for that right now
<asac> i dont think you need that unless you start doing branch work now ;)
<BUGabundo> LP is a bit confusing at times
<BUGabundo> already joined the bug list
<asac> jcastro: i am doing that too yes
<BUGabundo> doing the same for answers
<asac> jcastro: the other members of that team are more or less inactive ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: great! ;)
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> asac: remember that laptop sis based I mentioned yesterday?
<asac> BUGabundo: ah good thing would be to go through incomplete bugs and see if the folks gave the info they needed ;)
<BUGabundo> I triaged the bug to 32 vs 64 bits
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. i remember
<jcastro> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/network-manager/+bugsupervisor
<jcastro> can you apply yourself? It won't let me assign you
<jcastro> er, apply the tea
<jcastro> m to that I mean
<BUGabundo> asac: 1st ill have to do the same MY OWN bugs eheheh
<asac> jcastro: whats the difference of supervisor vs. driver?
<BUGabundo> 300+ plus opened (new, incomplete, triage)
<asac> jcastro: so what will happen now that i am supervisor?
<jcastro> nothing
<jcastro> it's just the contact in case someone wants to find out who is responsible for bugs
<jcastro> and since it's the nm team anyway ...
<asac> jcastro: hmm so should i rather set "network-manager" team as supervisor?
<jcastro> right
<asac> ok let me fix that ;)
<asac> jcastro: doing same for -applet
<jcastro> thanks!
<asac> jcastro: where would someone find that info? i dont see it on project front page
<jcastro> on the bugs page for the project
<asac> ok just found it ... thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: I can't install modemmanager
<BUGabundo> it won't show up on my system
<asac> BUGabundo: why would it?
<BUGabundo> but I have the ppa on sources.list and added the gpg key
<asac> BUGabundo: of modemmanager?
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~modemmanager/+archive/ppa
<asac> BUGabundo: its probably because there is no biuld for jaunty ;)
<asac> only hardy
<asac> and even that i wouldnt suggest to install
<asac> oh intrepid has a build too as it seems
<BUGabundo> then why is there a jaunty repo?
<BUGabundo> to confuser users?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe ;)
<TomJaeger> Hi, are we going to see a fix for bug #217908 before feature freeze?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<asac> TomJaeger: hmm ... is that related to EXA or something? or everywhere?
<TomJaeger> everywhere
<TomJaeger> firefox uses nearest-neighbor interpolation due to performance bugs that have now been fixed
<TomJaeger> (well, sort of, except for the fact that the cairo patch is there but not actually enabled)
<BUGabundo> asac: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=55793316
<BUGabundo> seems a lot users have nm probs with that sis191 card
<BUGabundo> is that a kernel/driver prob?
<TomJaeger> asac, xulrunner patches are attached to comment #69 (probably missing final newlines) and comment #75
<asac> TomJaeger: any clue what upstream plans to do ?
<asac> TomJaeger: is there a way to detect whether cairo is patched or not?
<asac> e.g. if it has the performance bug, can we fallback
<TomJaeger> upstream uses their own copy of cairo
<TomJaeger> cairo doesn't advertise whether it uses client-side fallbacks
<TomJaeger> vlad has stated that he's fine with distributions enabling EXTEND_PAD if the drivers are fixed
<TomJaeger> With a patched cairo, we can be sure that the performance bug doesn't occur (it's not that bad anyway, but noticable)
<asac> TomJaeger: see, we have performance problems with firefox since 3.0 beta5 went into hardy
<asac> TomJaeger: i feel reluctant do do anthing that could have impact for any user using any driver
<asac> and afaik, driver situation is not a black and white
<asac> a few drivers are probably fixed. the others are not fixed.
<TomJaeger> The performance bug is not in the drivers. This was a client-side workaround that cairo was using that really hurt.
<TomJaeger> (Copying an image from the server, rescaling it, and sending it back over the wire)
<asac> TomJaeger: ok
<TomJaeger> if there are any broken drivers left (I've checked all the open source ones, and the binary ones seem okay, too), we get slightly incorrect rendering on upscaled images
<asac> TomJaeger: i dont understand your patch
<asac> it removes the .dpatch and adds it to 00list
<asac> TomJaeger: also consider to be a bit more verbose about that change. in changelog. the bug is long enough to justify putting more info in the patch imo
<TomJaeger> the change was already supposed to be in cairo.  Bryce uploaded it, but it turns out I don't understand dpatch.
<TomJaeger> It added the patch twice and didn't automatically add it to 00list, that's why the amended patch looks so funny
<jcastro> fta2: which packaging where you using for the submitted package? I guess the problem is in debian/copyright
<asac> TomJaeger: i would think that you should ask bryce to fix his own mess
<TomJaeger> yes, of course.
<TomJaeger> This is about the two xulrunner patches.
<TomJaeger> asac, so yeah, I'm sure Bryce will update the cairo package.  The question is: How do you feel about the xulrunner patches?
<asac> TomJaeger: we need an upstream bug for the patches
<asac> i think you took them from one.
<asac> but i need them to get permission from mozilla to actually use that
<asac> because it touches rendering engine
<TomJaeger> This is the upstream report: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422179
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422179 in GFX: Thebes "Implement Bug 381661 (bilinear filtering of upscaled images) for Linux" [Normal,New]
<TomJaeger> There's no explicit patch there, but it's a one-line patch, so it's clear to everyone how the patch would look like
<TomJaeger> What is the procedure for getting permission from mozilla?
<asac> TomJaeger: i have to ask for it
<asac> TomJaeger: if vlad says its the right thing its probably a good sign
<asac> but since he made that conditionally on whether all drivers are fixed we need to ensure that all drivers are fixed ;)
<TomJaeger> http://lists.cairographics.org/archives/cairo/2009-January/016324.html
<TomJaeger> Well, I went through the source of every single open-source driver that we're shipping
<TomJaeger> (including ones like i128 that probably nobody is using)
<TomJaeger> I don't have any nvidia/ati hardware, but at least as far as this test is concerned: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2008-February/032973.html
<TomJaeger> both closed-source drivers fall back to software, so we'll get correct rendering
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> how can I force NM or Ubuntu to user JUST IPv4 ?
<BUGabundo> I'm thinking that part of this bug, is because we have here (on some sub nets) IPv6 active
<asac> TomJaeger: correct rendering, but performance will suck ?
<TomJaeger> asac, no, server-side workarounds are fast enough to not be noticable
<TomJaeger> s/workarounds/fallbacks/
<asac> TomJaeger:  a list of drivers you have checked would be helpful
<asac> e.g. ati - fully support
<asac> intel - server-side workaround
<asac> in that stiyl
<asac> style
<TomJaeger> like this? http://lists.cairographics.org/archives/cairo/2009-January/016342.html
<TomJaeger> since then, we've gotton hardware support for ati and openchrome has been fixed.
<TomJaeger> I've purposefully disabled hardware acceleration on my intel card for a while and I couldn't notice a difference
<TomJaeger> Of course, none of this has any impact in case that no upscaled images are displayed.
<TomJaeger> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/217908/comments/94
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 217908 in xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [Medium,Fix released]
<asac> TomJaeger: i will be out for an hour or too
<asac> we have time to look into this after FeatureFreeze if you can wait for a day or too
<asac> from what i see it makes sense
<asac> and i guess we will try this
<asac> but no guarntees
<TomJaeger> okay, thanks for your time
<TomJaeger> have to leave now
<BUGabundo> fta: it seems that medibuntu also has GE 5
<BUGabundo> but they did not renamed old 4.3 package
<BUGabundo> so now I have 2 4.3 and 2 5.x
<BUGabundo> lol
<rzr> hi asac , just pushed a branch before going on vacations hope it helps
<fta> BUGabundo, hm? do you mean they have fixed the installer too?
<BUGabundo> hum??
<BUGabundo> let me launch it
<fta> we just provide an installer
<BUGabundo> Google Earth - data files
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> just DATA
<fta> what is that?
<BUGabundo> googleearth:
<BUGabundo>  Depends: googleearth-4.2  but it is not installable or
<BUGabundo>  	googleearth-4.3  but it is not installable
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> broken depency on medibuntu repo
<fta> ii  googleearth                                5.0.11337.1968+0.5.4.1-1                          Google Earth, a 3D map/planet viewer
<fta> ii  googleearth-package                        0.5.4.1~0ubuntu1~fta1                             utility to automatically build a Debian pack
<fta> the 2nd creates the 1st
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy googleearth
<BUGabundo> googleearth:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 4.3.7284.3916-0medibuntu3
<BUGabundo>   Version table:
<BUGabundo>      4.3.7284.3916-0medibuntu3 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://fr.packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/non-free Packages
<BUGabundo> there's a colision
<BUGabundo> between your package and mediubuntu
<fta> should not
<BUGabundo> I'll see it later or tomorrow
<fta> mine should replace yours
<BUGabundo> gotta move or will lose the train
<fta> i wanted to update universe
<BUGabundo> see you later
<fta> well.. sigh
<asac> fta: upload
<asac> if you want someting new in
<asac> but i guess google earth is kinda non free
<fta> it's just the installer, not the non-free blob
<asac> fta: do we have that in the archive yet?
<fta> but the desktop icon is gone, the previous installer pointed to a png in the lib dir, it's gone, and i don't find a good substitute in there
<fta> yes
<fta> !info googleearth-installer
<ubottu> Package googleearth-installer does not exist in intrepid
<fta> !info googleearth-packager
<ubottu> Package googleearth-packager does not exist in intrepid
<fta> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.4 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<asac> fta: ah ok. so just pump new version up if its just a versoin bump
<fta> multiverse
<asac> yeah you can upload there
<fta> i'd like to provide an icon, not sure how yet
<fta> 133 upgraded, 9 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 325MB/325MB of archives.
<fta> After this operation, 203MB of additional disk space will be used.
<fta> ehh? 203M more?
<fta> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<fta>   libntfs-3g49 linux-headers-2.6.28-8 linux-headers-2.6.28-8-generic linux-image-2.6.28-8-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-8-generic python3-minimal python3.0 python3.0-minimal
<fta>   wireless-crda
<fta> booohh, python 3.0 and a new kernel
<fta> -minimal, lol
<jcastro> fta: we should be good with gwibber now?
<jcastro> I don't know what seb means by this BSD code?
<fta> jcastro, some themes are using bsd
<fta> jcastro, /usr/share/gwibber/ui/themes/funkatron/README:Spaz is distributed under the BSD license and is available for download
<jcastro> fta: don't you just mention the BSD license in debian/copyright?
<fta> yes, but COPYING should also say themes may differ or something
<fta> ie, not everything is GPLv2
<jcastro> ok, what do I tell him to do, add a thing to COPYING?
<fta> jcastro, let's ask seb
<jcastro> ok
<fta> jsut did
<jcastro> fta: greg is pushing an update debian/copyright he tells me
<fta> hm
<fta> pulling...
<fta> ok, but it's still not enough, BSD is used to it should be mentioned, i can take care of that
<jcastro> fta: it says Spaz is distributed under the bsd, that's the client where the theme came from.
<jcastro> the readme says Spaz is BSD licensed, it's not talking about the theme
<jcastro> but whatever
<fta> jcastro, you're right, but it's not clear if a work "based on the design" of something inherits the license of that something... depends on what "based on" means.. copy the code, or just get inspiration from.
<fta> sigh.
<jcastro> ugh I hate licensing
<asac> aol
<fta> hm, greg just killed the branch my bot is using to daily build gwibber
<fta> it means no more dailies :(
<fta> stopping the bot then, too bad
<jcastro> fta: dude I thought we were using "debian" not "packaging"
<jcastro> I asked him to deprecate it so we would have just one packaging branch
<fta> jcastro, i already said that by design, my bot can only track native projects and branches mergeable by bzr bd, i.e., containing debian/*. The other packaging branch is flat, so i can't using without redesigning my bot
<fta> and i don't have time to do that
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> let me undo it then
<fta> -using+use it
<jcastro> ok fixed
<fta> thanks
<jcastro> I've made a note on the whiteboard what it's for
<jcastro> sorry about the confusion
<fta> np
<fta> asac, here is what i meant this morning about fontconfig regression: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gearth.png
<asac> fta: the navigating oceans thing looks strange
<fta> asac, it's not really visible in the screenshot but the menu and the option dialog are almost unreadable here, and of course, the text in the tips
<asac> the rest ok
<fta> not here
<fta> the tips text is using Arial
<fta> but it's even uglier with all other fonts
<fta> it's using Qt
<fta> Qt4
<Lns> Are any of you aware of any multi-user sqlite db (for FF3 primarily) editors? As in, being able to push sql to multiple databases in ~/.mozilla such as a homepage setting?
<Lns> I've seen the sqlite-manager addon but it looks like single db only
<Lns> Also, it seems that in 3.0.6, you can edit ~/.mozilla/.../prefs.js to modify their homepage. Is this a sane way to do it outside of sqlite? If so, I'm going to be whipping up a small script to do this on a group-based membership basis (all users in group XYZ will have homepage 123.com)
<asac> Lns: hmm not sure
<asac> Lns: i would think that you can just use any database editor
<asac> Lns: problem is that the DBs are set to exclusive mode
<Lns> asac: exclusive mode? As in you shouldn't/can't edit it if it's in use?
<asac> Lns: yes. thats probably why a firefox addon makes sense
<asac> because only then you can access your own DB
<Lns> gotcha
<Lns> What are the downfalls of not setting exclusive mode on these dbs? Wondering what the reasoning was
<asac> Lns: there were talks about making places et al a dbus service .. but that sounds really linux specific so i doubt it will happen at some point
<asac> Lns: afaik it was 15-20% performance boost
<asac> which is much needed given that ext3 is really bad anyway
<Lns> asac: Is there a practical way to 'unset' exclusive mode, given the caveat of the performance degradation?
<asac> Lns: from outsid?
<asac> Lns: i would think it takes code changes to not do that
<asac> from insid
<asac> but maybe there are some hacks to do that from outside
<asac> but i would think no
<asac> better check with sqlite devs
<Lns> asac: i'm just trying to see if there's any practical way to configure/hack all users' sqlite FF dbs so they can be managed centrally
<Lns> and still work like they should :)
<Lns> i know we had this conv. a while back..just revisiting it as i keep getting requests for things like this
<Lns> and editing the DBs directly instead of trying to do some crazy workaround would probably be ideal
<asac> Lns: what are you doing again (affiliation)? sorry if i forgot
<Lns> asac: I administrate a small school district's Linux/LTSP networks (7 schools) and the on-site techs want the ability to change aspects of Firefox for all / selected users such as bookmarks, homepage, etc.
<Lns> < 3.x was easy since you had bookmarks.html and other simple config files to parse..but now it's a whole new ball of wax
<asac> Lns: right now iremember
<asac> Lns: did your issues resolve? i think we had a fix (7dev/rdanom)
<Lns> asac: yes, with the fta ppa it fixed it very well :)
<asac> Lns: i thought it landed upstream
<asac> doesnt 3.0.6 work oob?
<Lns> i wouldn't be able to tell you, that came out almost right after i'd installed the PPA pkgs, so.. heh
<asac> Lns: you are now using PPA?
<Lns> just for that one package update, yes..then disabled it
<asac> Lns: please check that. i think its fixed so you can track security properly again
<Lns> ok, cool
<asac> fta: did gwibber get the push yet?
<asac> fta: its not in the queue
<asac> what happened?
<asac> rejected
<fta> yes, LGPL vs GPL, plus some obscure BSD README
<asac> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2009-February/024963.html
<fta> i know
<asac> fta: ok. you think you can address that and talk to seb when uploaded?
<asac> tomorrow is hte last day i thinki
<fta> i didn't write the initial d/copyright, i just fixed the syntax a while ago to please lintian
<asac> fta: i didnt say its your fault ;)
<fta> yes, sure. the GPL part is fixed already, i'm still unsure about what to do with the BSD part
<asac> fta: so i learned today that they run licensecheck -R --copyright .
<fta> maybe there's nothing to do
<asac> look at the output and just list them below the other license
<fta> oh, let me try that
<asac> fta: what they want is that you list all files with different license below the main licesne block
<asac> so like:
<asac> Other Licenses:
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/gwibber-1.0/annotate/head%3A/ui/themes/funkatron/README
<fta> have a look at this
<asac> Files licensed under LGPL 2.0 (or later):
<asac>  file1, file2, file3
<asac> ...
<asac>  See: /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL
<asac> same for other licenses
<asac> and if the license is not in common-licenses you need to paste it completely instead of the See:
<fta> that i know
<asac> also as it seems you need to list all copyright holders ... you can see that with the licensecheck thing
<asac> so in the beggining of copyright:
<asac>  * (c) 2008  Super mario, All rights reserved
<asac>  * (c) 2009  super man, ...
<asac> not sure who is copyright owner of gwibber
<fta> hm, interesting... http://paste.ubuntu.com/119409/
<asac> fta: yeah. seems those files one has to look at individually
<fta> let me re-run that on the tarball only
<asac> fta: just re-ran it ... looked the same
<asac> fta: i guess seb looked at all files individually then
<asac> (thats usually what archive admins should do=)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119410/
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<asac> fta: look in all files
<jcastro> fta: ok so he needs to fix all those files?
<fta> not necessarily, COPYING says by default, it's GPL, but the other non GPL needs to be clarified.
<fta> I see 4 files needing clarification
<asac> jcastro: there are a bunch of files without license boilerplate
<asac> ./gwibber/gwui.py
<asac> ./gwibber/table.py
<asac> ./gwibber/resources.py
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I see the pastebin
<asac> probably pretty much the list that has UNKNOWN
<asac> jcastro: yeah. i wasnt sure if its a parse problem or if its really "no license"
<fta> asac, i don't think it's necessary to update all those files.
<asac> fta: its not, but it would be good
<fta> but well, if it is done, it's good
<fta> yeah
<asac> its just annoying without license
<asac> like: ./gwibber/swp.py
<asac> thats MIT license
<asac> did the licensecheck digest that?
<asac> seems it didnt
<asac> hmm
<asac> looked at a bunch of .py files in /usr/share
<asac> seems python is kind of explictly not using license boilerplates
<asac> let me check further
<asac> yeah
<asac> so i dont care ... its just cumbersome to document for archive admins then
<asac> look at all files ... if there is nothing, just file it as "same as default COPYING"
<asac> and if its not, explicitly list it
<fta> +1
<asac> fta: so add the BSD and the MIT and maybe take a quick look at all files
<asac> to see if there is something
<asac> then its fine
<fta> hm, LOCALEDIR = "/usr/local/share/locale"
<fta> # Set this way as in setup.cfg we have prefix=/usr/local
<fta> but not anymore once packaged as a deb
<fta> asac, did you try the locales?
<asac> fta: os tjat gwibber?
<asac> fta: lets fix that after FF ;)
<fta> hm, MIT is not in /usr/share/common-licenses
<fta> asac, what about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/119418/
<fta> (without the typo)
<asac> fta: did you take the mit license from the website referred to in the file
<asac> ?
<fta> yes
<asac> fta: for me it looks better than i could have done it ;)
<asac> fta:  * Dual licensed under the MIT (MIT-LICENSE.txt)
<asac> i s there a MIT_LICENSE.txt in the tarball=?
<fta> no
<asac> remove that reference then
<fta> ok
<asac> same for GPT-LICENSE
<fta> sold
<asac> fta: you can say "see blow"
<asac> below ;)
<fta> yep
<asac> bellow -> blow -> below ;)
<asac> (just noticed the bellow in that copyright file)
<fta> yep, that was the typo from above
<fta> ok, re-pushing then..
<fta> done
<fta> asac, what should i do the missing google earth dekstop logo?
<fta> +for
<asac> fta: how did that disappear?
<fta> it was: Icon=/usr/lib/googleearth/resources/googleearth-icon.png
<fta> but this file is gone now, and there's nothing similar in the upstream package
<fta> nothing suitable for a desktop icon
<fta> just a small 16x16 earth
<asac> how did it look like?
<asac> cant we produce something similar?
<fta> i think it was like that: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FJIwg2jbUP4/SQ0ZG9ZK3FI/AAAAAAAAA-w/UqTG6zcWXao/s200/google_earth_logo.png
<fta> but i can't find it anywhere on a google site. the packager could have fetched it from there
<asac> fta: is that an official google earth icon?
<asac> (sorry ... didnt really use it)
<fta> i think it was, at least for for a while
<fta> -for
<fta> asac, this one was not, for sure: http://lh5.ggpht.com/rajputro/RhVQR9T06QI/AAAAAAAAAUQ/OlsSVjhIE0U/s800/google_new_logo.jpg
<asac> lol
<asac> i guess a bunch of folks would find that offensive
<rzr> it's even double offensive
<asac> funny. i always thought that we (debian) had hot-babe in the archive
<asac> but seems it was really removed at some point
<asac> actually thought those that felt offended didnt win
<asac> http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/download.php
<asac> http://lwn.net/Articles/113644/
<asac> i remember lengthy rants about that in debian ;)
<rzr> asac: did you get my notice about FB?
<rzr> asac: it's late but...
<fta> maybe i can fetch this tiny one: http://www.google.com/educators/edu_products_earth.html
<fta> or this one: http://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/mobile/apple/earth/
<asac> rzr: no. just repaste please
<asac> fta: cant you make the installer package fetch the file?
<rzr> hi asac , just pushed a branch before going on vacations hope it helps
<asac> fta: probably safer legal wise if the installer packages needs internet access anyways
<fta> asac, sure, that's what i want, i don't want to bundle the icon in the packaging
<asac> good
<asac> fta: well. then take any ;)
<fta> hm, both are gif
<asac> heh
<asac> rzr: let me check my mail
<asac> rzr: what branch is itt? didnt get any merge request or so
<rzr> lemme check
<asac> fta: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FJIwg2jbUP4/SQ0ZG9ZK3FI/AAAAAAAAA-w/UqTG6zcWXao/s200/google_earth_logo.png
<asac> thats a png?
<asac> or is that extension a hoax?
<rzr> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu/+merges
<fta> but the url looks weak, and unofficial
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> fta: maybe you can find it on imageshack.us or something ;)
<asac> fta: if nothing helps, just use the sucky 10x10 image and fix that after FF ;)
<rzr> asac: is that the right way to propose merging ? or did i miss some LP tricks ?
<asac> rzr: thanks. a bit strange that i didnt get a mail .. did you rquest merge today?
<rzr> yes couple of hours ago
<asac> rzr: yes seems right. one question though. what date do you choose?
<asac> for the cvs up?
<rzr> yes
<asac> i mean how did you find that date?
<rzr> cvs up -D
<rzr> on the webpage
<rzr> day+1
<asac> yeah i know that ;) ... is that  a release?
<rzr> yes
<asac> rzr: so they dont tag?
<rzr> no
<asac> ok. messy upstream
<rzr> have to check tough
<rzr> yes that's messy
<rzr> they use to add 'a' suffix too
<asac> a?
<rzr> on 'pre-release'
<asac> dont understand that
<asac> ah
<rzr> ok
<asac> thats ok for the version
<asac> you have to emake 1.1.1~a out of it
<asac> i assume you mean the version used in install.rdf
<rzr> yea i use the version in install.rdf
<rzr> and add the ~snapshot to make sure
<rzr> let me explain
<rzr> 1 is release
<rzr> then 2a
<rzr> 2a again ...
<asac> rzr: your commit message for revision 17 is not perfect. ... but ok ;)
<rzr> then 2
<rzr> etc
<rzr> that's what I had to use epoc
<asac> rzr: you should really use ~a
<asac> for 2a
<rzr> i do
<asac> that will always be correct
<asac> e.g. 1.1.2a1 == 1.1.2~a1
<rzr> but 2a comes before 2
<asac> oh so they release 2, 2a, 2b ... in that order?
<rzr> no
<asac> give me an xample then ;) (i guess i missed something)
<rzr> 1a , 1a , 1, 2a, 2 ,  etc
<asac> ok so you had:
<asac> 1.3.11a~snapshot20081113-0ubuntu1
<rzr> me : 1a~snapshot1 , 1a~snapshot2 , 1:1 , 2a~snapshot1 , ...
<asac> and then you had problems using 1.3.11~snapshot
<asac> i see. so yes. you should have used 11~a~snapshot
<rzr> me : 1a~snapshot1 , 1a~snapshot2 , 1:1~snapshot1 , 2a~snapshot1 , ...
<rzr> yes
<asac> or 11~a+snapshot
<rzr> i used epoc instead
<asac> thats bad
<asac> really
<asac> epochs shouldnt be used deliberately
<rzr> is 11~a+snapshot beter ?
<asac> yes
<rzr> ok
<asac> definitly
<rzr> let me commit it again
<asac> so what is in the archive right now?
<rzr> ok ?
<asac> no
<asac> so what do we package here? 1.3.11 final?
<rzr> current one is : 1.3.11a~snapshot20081113-0ubuntu1
<asac> why do we have ~snapshot at all there? because we dont know for sure its really final? (e.g. no tag)?
<rzr> 1.3.11~snapshot will overide current one ?
<asac> no
<asac> rzr: so is it 1.3.11 final now or not ;)?
<rzr> i need the snapshot info since i use using cvs -D
<rzr> it is
<asac> ok
<asac> but in general it should be final
<asac> so next version will be 1.3.12 ?
<rzr> 1.3.12a
<rzr> :)
 * rzr gives some relaxing ball to asac
<asac> ok
<asac> rzr: use 1.3.11f now ... and say in changelog which date you took the snapshot
<rzr> all we need is a version higher than 1.3.11a~snapshot20081113-0ubuntu1, that starts with 1.3.11
<asac> rzr: next will be 1.3.12~a+snapshotXXXXXX
<asac> then
<asac> so you can do a final 1.3.12-0ubuntu1 ;)
<asac> so 1.3.11f-0ubuntu1
<rzr> ok makes sense
<asac> i checked
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions 1.1.12f lt 1.1.13 && echo asd
<rzr> i dont like this 'f' :)
<asac> which works
<asac> rzr: well. its better than an epoch
<asac> best we can do now
<rzr> i trust you
<rzr> can't we keep the ~snapshot info even for f version ?
<asac> rzr: could you pleaes check if there is a tag?
<asac> if so i woul dreally prefer to release that instead of a snapshot
<asac> for jaunty
<rzr> because i am sure the guy ommit to change the version in install.rdf
<asac> rzr: in that case you could still use 1.3.11f+cvs20080901
<rzr> let me check if it's tagged again
<asac> rzr: use cvs status -v SOMEFILE to see all tags
<asac> but i guess you know that
<rzr> why: +cvs is better than ~snapshot ?
<asac> rzr: you said you wanted to use ~snapshot even though it was final release because you wanted to use snapshot in case they forget to bump version ininstall.rdf
<asac> so i suggested to use +XXXX
<asac> +cvs or +snapshot
<rzr> ok
<rzr> btw no usable tag : http://rzr.online.fr/q/tag
<asac> rzr: ok ... sigh
<asac> rzr: feel free to use snapshot then
<rzr> brb
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-18
<asac> rzr: do they only release .xpis on amo or also source tarbvalls for flashblock?
<rzr> ok back
<rzr> no tarball
<rzr> xpi more
<rzr> i make snapshots on new xpi actually
<rzr> so to finish this release will be : 1.3.11f~snapshot20090206-0ubuntu1 , next one 1.3.12~a+snapshot... ok ?
<rzr> and after 1.3.12+snapshot for final as you said
<asac> rzr: yeah
<rzr> \o/ we did it
<asac> rzr: no the final not
<asac> i just ment in case they go on and keep 1.3.11 in install.rdf
<asac> you can use 1.3.11f+snapshotxxxxx
<rzr> sure
<asac> until thy go to 1.3.12a
<rzr> yavolt
<asac> good ;)
<rzr> that was the idea
<asac> thats right then.
<asac> great ;)
<rzr> it's the same for other ext ?
<asac> rzr: if you ask for how to project the versions in install.rdf to upstream versions, yes
<asac> e.g. 1a == 1~a
<asac> rzr: i just hope that we dont need this snapshot thing ;)
<rzr> i do too
<rzr> ok, done, death to epoc !
<asac> \o/
<rzr> you can test it on http://www.newlc.com/en/nitdroid-demo-gnulinux-android-nokia-n770-0
<asac> rzr: what i dont understand is ... why are we at 1.5.11
<asac> err 1.3.11
<asac> while admo is at 1.5.8
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/46346/flashblock-1.5.8-fx.xpi
<rzr> ok that's an other story
<rzr> there are 2 branches
<rzr> 1.3 and 1.5
<rzr> 1.3 works on all mozilla products
<rzr> 1.5 was only for FF3 , IICR
<rzr> but he merged back in 1.3
<rzr> http://flashblock.mozdev.org/
<rzr> 2009-02-05: Flashblock 1.5.8 released for Firefox 1.5 to Firefox 3.2a (trunk), Netscape Navigator 9, Flock, and Intel Midbrowser.
<rzr> 2009-02-5: Flashblock 1.3.11 released for Firefox 1.0 to 3.2a, Mozilla Suite 1.7.x, Seamonkey 1.0a to 2.0a3, Netscape 7 to 9.0, and Flock.
<rzr> seamonkey is used in debian
<rzr> iceape actually
<rzr> so i prefered 1.3 branch
<rzr> do you ?
<rzr> the branches are evolving in parallel
<rzr> asac: does ubuntu support intel midbrowser ?
<jdong> hey guys, I have a places.sqlite that causes Firefox to segfault in sqlite
<asac> rzr: yes. we still have that
<asac> jdong: how does the backtrace look like?
<jdong> asac: I guess I should find some debugging symbols. With limited info something memcpy ;-)
<rzr> asac: is it ok ? can i sleep now ?
 * jdong awards himself nondescript duh backtrace of the day award
<asac> rzr: i would think so (havent tested)
<rZr> too late :)
<asac> yeah. ok
<rZr> thx for all your time for mentoring us
<asac> at some point we should think about 1.3 vs. 1.5
<asac> but good for now
<rZr> file a bug :)
<asac> rZr: welcome
<jdong> anyone have the -dbg repo on hand?
<jdong> hard to find with a broken firefox profile loaded ;-)
<asac> jdong: ddebs.ubuntu.com
<asac> ?
<jdong> there we go
<jdong> yikes only available for 3.0.3?
<jdong> *tries -updates/-security*
<asac> jdong: sorry. for jaunty it should be available
<asac> -updates/-secruity dont have dbgsym unfortunately
<asac> which is why we started to ship old -dbg package snow for the 3.2 and 3.1 branches
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsdorf
<asac> already have that?
<asac> hmm seems its not built ;)
<jdong> asac: would a 3.0.3 trace do any good?
<asac> jdong: why not. if its reproducible ther it should be similar
<asac> jdong: remember to get xul and ffox and the sqlite lib (if we use ystem sqlite there )
<fta> asac, are the 3.0/1.9.head branches in sync, i could daily build those too
<jdong> wow that's a new one, sqlite segfaulted....
<jdong> err gdb rather.
<asac> fta: they are in sync ... just with final tag versoin
<asac> if you can build snapshots on top of that it should work
<asac> jdong: gdb crashed?
<asac> hehe
<asac> thats not good
<jdong> lol indeed :)
<fta> dtchen, since ~test1, each time i reboot, no sound until i kill p-a and restart it
<asac> wow
<asac> i386      674 builds waiting in queue
<jdong> well this time let's let apport do it.
<asac> whats going on with our i386 builders
<fta> asac, what is alsdorf?
<asac> no other architectures have such a huge backlog
<asac> next one has 100
<asac> fta: new notification thing
<fta> oh
<asac> also there is now "libindicate"
<jdong> #9  0x00007f6db64199c0 in sqlite3_step () from /usr/lib/libsqlite3.so.0
<jdong> a bunch of ??'s in sqlite3.so.0
<jdong> #3  0x00007f6db833c0fe in memcpy () from /lib/libc.so.6
<jdong> then that.
<asac> at least i think
<asac> jdong: you need symbols for sqlite
<asac> and libc
<asac> if you want
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet
<jdong> ok libc debugsyms are too much work but here's to trying sqlite3....
<jdong> memcpy () from /lib/libc.so.6
<jdong> fillInCell (pPage=<value optimized out>,
<jdong> balance_nonroot (pPage=0x3c66180) at sqlite3.c:35247
<jdong> balance (pPage=0x431950d, insert=0)
<jdong> sqlite3BtreeInsert (pCur=0x43159d0, pKey=0x4315b38,
<jdong> does that make any more sense?
<asac> jdong: yes. please paste the complete one
<jdong> mmmkay
<asac> also a ldd /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/libxul.so | grep sqlite
<jdong> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119459/
 * asac updates his ffox 1.8 branch :/
<jdong> asac: here's a copy of the original sqlite: http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/crashy_places.sqlite
<jdong> if it helps
<jdong> an integrity check on it spews quite some errors
<jdong> I dumped and restored it to get back to working order; nothing seems horribly broken.
<jdong> I don't recall doing anything odd to the system (i.e. bad shutdowns, SIGKILLS, etc)
<asac> jdong: i think that having those integrity checks might be helpful
<asac> for an upstream report
<jdong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119462/
<jdong> also a dump-restore error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119463/
<jdong> I think ironically the same thing happened on my other system using the 3.1 PPA
<jdong> (this system has been running regular 3.0)
<asac> hmm
<jdong> but at any rate, it seems to be a case where firefox should fail a bit more gracefully than *poof* ;-)
<jdong> and not even Safe Mode escapes this
<asac> jdong: well. from what i can see its really sqlite that crashes
<asac> firefox does nothing
<asac> but passing a select into it
<asac> in pretty much the same way it always does
<asac> e.g. http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/storage/src/mozStorageConnection.cpp#325
<jdong> right
<asac> since the arguments are always NULL this should always crash or its a sqlite prob
<jdong> well even if it were a sqlite problem I think there should be better crash-recovery handling than an infinite-crash-loop
<jdong> I have no idea how novice users are supposed to know to run an integrity check on *.sqlite
<jdong> but yeah I do agree with you that it seems to be a sqlite bug
<asac> jdong: well. its really a busted state
<asac> its like saying we can do better when harddisk crashes system all the time ;)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> yeah this is one of those "isn't ever supposed to happen" things :)
<asac> no.
<asac> shit happens ;)
<jdong> now the real question is... is this exploitable? ;-)
<jdong> the fact that it dies in memcpy doesn't give that warm and fuzzy feeling
<asac> i mean i wouldnt say that a house is never supposed to burn down
<asac> its unfortunate, its hazardous ;)
<asac> but it exists
<asac> jdong: libc symbols would tell more
<jdong> indeed, but there is sorta an employed-upper-middle-class for coping with that ;-)
<asac> e.g. is it a null deref
<asac> or aaccess to freed mem
<jdong> mmh, unfortunately I don't have a jaunty setup here to test it on.
<asac> libc has -dbg packages
<jdong> I'm guessing injecting that places.sqlite I uploaded to any firefox profile should do the same evil, right?
<asac> try them
<asac> not sure
<jdong> how risky is it to downgrade libc6? :)
<asac> maybe its fixed on jaunty ;)
<asac> at least the sqlite3_exec function had a 6K lines offset in the version i have here
<asac> :-P
<asac> e.g. 63000 vs 69000 here
<jdong> haha
<asac> its really amazing that file is 102K lines long ;)
<asac> do they concatenate that for release ?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i am pretty sure that gnomefreak would test that file
<fta> asac, should i push prism? it has the addon now
<fta> but it's a snapshot
<asac> fta: i think its your decision ;)
<asac> i would think that having the extension would be nice
<asac> if you think its too snappy then well ;)
<asac> fta: how long is the final ahead?
<asac> what would you think?
<fta> nothing planed afaik
<asac> fta: so the branch is more or less in maintenance mode?
<asac> where is the prism branch :(
<fta> i remember some issues with older profiles after the upgrade from our old version to a fresh one
<asac> hell ... why dont they put everything in hg
<fta> svn
<asac> dont see it
<fta> http://svn.mozilla.org/projects/webrunner/trunk
<asac> so no clue
<asac> sigh ... webrunneer ;)
<asac> so no tags ;)
<fta> nope
<fta> blame mfinkle ;)
<asac> i would say that you probably know what you do
<asac> ;)
<asac> also i assume that you read bugmail for prism
<asac> so there is an incentive to not upload crap ;)
<fta> well...
<asac> and if there is really something bad to fix in this upload -> plenty of time left to fix
<fta> i'm using it for google reader and to listen to some radio stations
<fta> works for me
<asac> better than nothing ;)
<asac> maybe when more users rely on it (maybe when this is an extension) it would make sense to do some testplan
<asac> e.g. to test the most important features for regressoins
<asac> but not now ;)
<asac> fta: question is if we want to upload it to debian before someone else diverges us from pustream
<[reed]> don't cross the streams!
<asac> fta: if you wnat that let me know
<asac> [reed]: sometimes i think it feels like i cross the ocean every day - :)
<fta> i remember some bugs where users were asking for better integration with the desktop, prism-gmail as default mailer, etc.. funny.
<[reed]> hah
<jdong> (a) finish this homework due tomorrow at noon (b) set up a Jaunty virtual machine.....
<asac> but i guess you dont say "stream" for river
<jdong> the hard decisions in life.
<asac> which is a synonym in germany ;)
<[reed]> asac: I'm referring to Ghostbusters.
<asac> german
<asac> [reed]: yeah :)
<[reed]> and downstream/upstream :)
<asac> [reed]: have you been alive when ghostbusters came out :-P ?
<fta> !info gigolo
<ubottu> Package gigolo does not exist in intrepid
<fta> !info gigolo jaunty
<ubottu> Package gigolo does not exist in jaunty
<asac> i remember seeing that in cinema and i was really young ;) ... just wonder how young (cant remember)
<fta> 84
<[reed]> hah
<asac> hah
<asac> yeah
<[reed]> I was born in 88, so no :)
<asac> thats like 7 then
<fta> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/
<asac> which was kind of an achievement. i think the movie was rated 12+ ;) (ridiculous if i compare it with todays 12+ films)
<fta> lol "Down 14% in popularity this week"
<fta> Nominated for 2 Oscars
<asac> good stuff ;)
<asac> heh after so many years it suddenly becomes unpopular?
<asac> or was there a hype last two weeks that now ceases
<fta> Budget 	$30,000,000
<fta> Gross revenue 	$291,632,124
<asac> that would help me
<asac> but i am sure its just that i am not brave enough to invest 30.000.000  ;)
<fta> dass ist eine grosse revenue ! indeed
<asac> hehe
<asac> das ist ein großer Umsatz ;)
<fta> i can't do the ”
<asac> " ?
<fta> ß
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: double ss in first word is wrong
<fta> and my german is dusty
<asac> the "dass" is used used to start some kind of sentence ;)
<asac> not sure how its called
<asac> but not as a pronomen
<fta> yes, i remember now
<asac> and Revenue is Umsatz ... which is male gender so its "ein" not "eine" (female)
<asac> but good anyway ;)
<fta> sorry, try french to compare ;)
<asac> i would have to sweat hard to do that in french ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> il est revenue gigantes ;)
<asac> hehe
<fta> eh, not so bad
<asac> more mixes from spain ;)
<asac> i doubt one says grande
<asac> for quantities
<asac> if i would be more awake i should know the word ;)
<asac> but well
<fta> c'est un revenu gigantesque, but i would say énorme instead of gigantesque
<asac> yeah enorme ... sounds much better
<asac> its also a german word : enorm (pretty huge)
<asac> enourmous ;)
<asac> enormous
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> good that all three languages are related
<asac> chinese would look different ;)
<asac> fta: do you have any issues that should be resolved for final 0.7.1 NM?
<fta> all the duplicates in the applet
<asac> yeah. thats really annoying
<asac> its kernel or hal though
<asac> keybuk said at least its not udev ;)
<asac> i hope its hal
<fta> and i wouldn't mind connection time / volume, somehow
<asac> thats a feature
<asac> i don think there will be any features on 0.7 branch
<asac> too few resoures
<fta> and a way to force me to enter my pin
<asac> trunk gets bluetooth, and better modem support now
<asac> fta: hmm ... unlocking?
<asac> or normal pin entry
<asac> ?
<fta> yes
<asac> i really think that the unlocking stuff is proprietary ... but i can ask again
<fta> when i switch between two SIMs with different PINs
<asac> fta: ah
<fta> but using the same usb key
<asac> fta: if you can capture a serial log of the one with wrong pin i can look
<asac> actually i get asked for pin if connect fails for a few times (not sure when though)
<fta> well, i don't want to lock those SIMs, especially the 2nd, i don't have the PUK
<asac> fta: in general the feature should be there ... the modem is supposed to give an error on CPIN
<asac> hmm ... too bad. i dont have two SIMs
<asac> probably should get another
<fta> I pay for the 1st, the 2nd is from/for work
<fta> I should really get a 2nd key, swapping the SIMs is not ideal
<asac> fta: why not use the work all the time ;)
<asac> sounds cheaper :)
<asac> stupid hint i know
 * asac spins 1.8.1 branch build so he can happily work on security backports tomorrow 
<fta> it's use vs abuse.. i got it to reach my company through the vpn when i'm away from my office, and only from my corporate laptop. it occurs i can also use it to have internet in my own laptop (not the other one).
<fta> and of course, i can't connect to my vpn with my own laptop (running ubuntu)
<[reed]> asac: mozilla bug 478901 will most likely require backporting to 2.0.0.x and maybe 1.5.0.x depending on what you all still support
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #478901: NotPermitted
<asac> hmm dont have it on my list yet as it seems
<asac> so hasnt landed for 1.9.0.7?
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> not yet
<[reed]> we're respinning 1.9.0.7 just for this
<asac> [reed]: yeah. so it hasnt landed yet or is fixed keyword missing
<asac> once fixed is ther eit would end up in my backport list
<[reed]> hasn't landed yet... just came in a few hours ago ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> good
<asac> or not so good
<asac> i will talk to our security team about that too
<[reed]> I cc'd jdstrand since you both have the actual package and firefox's copy to fix ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> thanks
<asac> really grat
<asac> now i just need the tarball in that bug (seems its not yet out)
<asac> ;)
<asac> but i guess jamie has it too
<asac> i would hope ;)
<asac> fta: what you can do for your pin problem is to define two broadband connections
<asac> and set the pin the in connection editor
<asac> then use the right one
<asac> of course not perfect as it needs some thinking, but well
 * asac startts ffox 2 ;)
<asac> always files good :)
<asac> so ... at lesat it still works ;)
 * asac yawns
<gnomefreak> can anyone give me a clue how to add a "remove all" to the tool bar so i dont have to use feeds>delete all. in liferea
<fta2> i wonder why googleearth-package doesn't work like the flashplugin-nonfree, ie, auto fetch the blog on install, instead of requiring the user to run make-googleearth-package manually and install the deb produced
<asac> fta: running a command is even safer license wise
<fta2> most users won't know how to proceed. they install the packager, go to the menu, find nothing, complain, give up and fetch the blob directly from google, ending up with stuff in /usr/local and in /opt
<asac> fta: you could add a menu entry "Google Earth Installer" ... which then becomes a real menu entry after runnig it
<asac> fta: what happens on upgrades? just nothing?
<fta2> nothing
<fta2> imho, that's bad
<asac> of course. have you tried to contact whoever did that?
<asac> maybe there are legal issues
<fta2> we get that from debian, the packaging branch is in bzr on a private server
<asac> as usual
<asac> private VCS branches become quite popular now that there is distributed approach
<asac> sigh
<BUGabundo> good afternoon dear dev
<BUGabundo> *devs
<BUGabundo> asac: the connman UI is pretty ugly
<asac> BUGabundo: indeed ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: have you tried it for wired?/wireless?
<BUGabundo> and so far I don't see it adding anything new
<asac> nobody said that
<BUGabundo> its ON, but what does it do ?
<asac> BUGabundo: read my blog post ;)
<BUGabundo>   
<BUGabundo> ink?
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/159-New-connman-in-ubuntu.html
 * BUGabundo looks
<asac> fta: are you unblocked on gwibber?
<asac> fta: ok. so seb will do it
<asac> even if its after FF
<BUGabundo1> nice
<BUGabundo1> its not a vital app, and should not break anything
<asac> sure. its already up anyway
<BUGabundo1> (other then webkit dependc in some extreme case
<asac> its just that archive admins need to push it through
<BUGabundo1> sure
<BUGabundo1> asac: HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<BUGabundo1> new notifications show lots of popups
<asac> BUGabundo1: thtas how it is ;)
<asac> BUGabundo1: apps need to be fixed to honour notification capabilities
<asac> BUGabundo1: for gwibber you need the new gwibber ;
<asac> BUGabundo1: for network-manager i will fix this tomorrow
<BUGabundo1> hummmmm
<BUGabundo1> pidgin!!!!!!!!!!!
<BUGabundo1> it uses lib notify
<asac> not my responsibility to fix that
<asac> thoguht i would use libindicate now
<BUGabundo1> I know
<BUGabundo1> filing bug now
<BUGabundo1> that is if I can get to FF
<asac> BUGabundo1: about what?
<asac> BUGabundo1: the dialogs are dealt with ... at least for main apps
<BUGabundo1> humm
<BUGabundo1> I want to be notified when pidgin gets fixed
<BUGabundo1> I'll have to remove the notify until then
<asac> BUGabundo1: for me the dialogs were annyoing, but ok
<asac> once in a while i just close all that accumulated
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> but I also loose the ballons
<BUGabundo1> asac: (05:54:34 PM) elb: this whole thing should be handled by libasshattery if you ask me
<BUGabundo1> asa
<BUGabundo1> asac:
<BUGabundo1> (05:58:45 PM) elb: what's up with libindicate
<BUGabundo1> (05:58:54 PM) elb: pure NIH, or is there some unfixable problem with notify
<BUGabundo1> (05:59:07 PM) elb: or do I even want to know
<asac> libindicate is for a different purpose
<asac> its for content full message indication
<asac> the idea is that message indiciation has different properties to notifications
<BUGabundo1> asac: can you jump in on #pidgin ?
<asac> for instance, 95% of actions that make sense in notifications are for conversation messages (email, irc) ... so the message indicator should be a bit more stateful
<asac> BUGabundo1: no. i am really not here to defend anything ;) ... thats up to the team that does that
<BUGabundo1> ok ok
<BUGabundo1> they are just curious
<asac> i can only repeat the reasoning as far as i understood it
<BUGabundo1> and you have much more knowlage then me
<asac> BUGabundo1: i think there will be explanation posted somewhere
<asac> soon
<asac> its just that feature freeze made it necessary to get this up now
<BUGabundo1> ok
<BUGabundo1> I get that
<BUGabundo1> and now we wait for every other app to pach
<asac> sure. but my knowledge is also imperfect and not complete/speculative to some degree
<BUGabundo1> eheh k3b uses it
<BUGabundo1> ehehe
<BUGabundo1> I see the ballon up there
<BUGabundo1> how is in charge of it then?
<BUGabundo1> maybe s/he has the time to give us a bit more on the rational
<BUGabundo1> and code
<asac> noatifications without actions should work
<jcastro> asac: ssorry I've been doing other stuff all day, what's up with gwibber?
<asac> jcastro: all fine
<asac> jcastro: will go in after FF ... seb promissed
<asac> ;)
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> he must be behind this week or something,
<jcastro> good thing they got another person!
<asac> jcastro: well. dx dumped a shitload off work ;)
<asac> or not dumped ... whatever you prefer ;)
<jcastro> I know what you mean, heh
 * gnomefreak between meetins atm also wondering why this fucking window wont close
<asac> gnomefreak: which app?
<gnomefreak> gnome about me
<gnomefreak> i killed it would have rather it close using close or the x
<asac> hehe
<asac> as long as it worked ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont know if it does i just wanted to see what it was
<gnomefreak> 701.11 sounds more like an audio cd than a movie
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree intrepid
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gnomefreak> be back i need a smoke. my next meeting is starrting soon :(
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gwibber
<asac> fta: yes. read what i wrote above ;)
<asac> or read what seb said ;)
<asac> in -desktop
<fta> yep, just to confirm it's still not in
<asac> seb said he wont have time today
<asac> i am currently thinking if there is anything to upload before ff
<fta> tb3 would have been nice but it's broken, so no way
<fta> everything else i do, i don't mind
<asac> miro2 would have been great
<fta> well, google earth seems ok
<fta> miro2 is in, iirc
<asac> a bit unfortunatel that there was confusion
<asac> fta: did you do it?
<fta> !info miro2 jaunty
<fta> !info miro jaunty
<ubottu> Package miro2 does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1967 kB, installed size 7584 kB
<fta> laney
<fta> bug 328261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328261 in miro "Please merge miro 2.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328261
<asac> k
<fta> it's been a while since i last used miro
<fta> it was too slow for me
<fta> >30s before the 1st window shows up
<asac> yeah. more like something to keep open all the time
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_0_7_BUILD1
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_3_0b2_RELEASE
<fta> too bad we're broken
<asac> fta: thats the fate of an app with a bad builddsystem
<asac> FF is soon there
<asac> and then we can focus on the important stuff again
<fta> well, i tried to fix it but ended up to square one.
<fta> why is googleearth-package ignoring my arch deps??
<fta> Depends: wget | curl, dpkg-dev, fakeroot, bzip2, file, x11-common, ia32-libs [amd64 ia64], lib32nss-mdns [amd64 ia64]
<fta> Depends: wget | curl, dpkg-dev, fakeroot, bzip2, file, x11-common
<fta> oh, Architecture: all
<fta> damn
<fta> i guess i have no choice but move to any
<fta> archive.ubuntu.com is slow today
<fta> 1.5Mbps :(
<asac> fta: does google earth work on ohter archs than i386 and amd64?
<asac> fta: if not, just use those two archs
<asac> Architecture: i386 amd64
<asac> or ,
<asac> hmm
<asac> just try ;)
<asac> oh lpia works probably too
<asac> hmm ... but not that sure now ;)
<fta> ia64 apparently
<asac> ia64?
<fta> debian
<asac> so google distributes a ia64 blob?
<asac> i doubt that
<asac> really
<fta> no
<asac> then its just i386 and amd64 and maybe lpia
<fta> ia32-libs [amd64 ia64] comes from debian. i added the lib32nss-mdns [amd64 ia64] required to make ge 5.0 work
<asac> why ia64?
<asac> is ia32-libs available on ia64?
<fta> i don't know, i just copied what was already there for ia32-libs as it's similar (32libs on 64b platforms), yet, i have no way to test ia64
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073478
<fta> i want bug 328932 fixed, it's trivial
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328932 in libsdl1.2 "X11 driver not configured with OpenGL" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328932
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22828241/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.googleearth-package_0.5.4.1~0ubuntu1~fta3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ??
<Lns> fta: FYI I still see nspr 4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.5 in Hardy
<Lns> that's w/backports enabled
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-19
<[reed]> asac: um, NM is doubling my network interfaces
<asac> [reed]: only 3G devices?
<asac> oh intrepid?
<asac> then its not NM, but udev and hal
<asac> mconnor: so seems there is something public - finally: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<asac> there also is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD for the new notification daemon, but i guess only the design guidelines matter to you
<gnomefreak> is gdm broken for anyone else?
<asac> hmmm .... havent re-logged in
<asac> gnomefreak: ask on -desktop
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i will im trying a few things but since gdm is crashing i doubt anythink else will help
<fta2> dtchen, help! after a fresh upgrade (no ppa), i lost sound completely, p-a just sees a "null output" device. http://paste.ubuntu.com/120087/
<fta2> d'oh
<fta2> E: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 13835058055282159680 bytes (418293516387 ms) Most likely this is an ALSA driver bug. Please report this issue to the PulseAudio developers.
<fta2> Soft CPU time limit exhausted, terminating.
<fta2> Hard CPU time limit exhausted, terminating forcibly.
<fta2> Abort
<asac> fta2: are you using all defaults?
<fta2> on this box, yes
<BUGabundo> good afternoon everyone
<BUGabundo> asac: I "accidently" removed NMs DHCP entrie
<BUGabundo> I made a new one, but its not default anymore!
<BUGabundo> how can I fix it?
 * BUGabundo h@tes the new gwibber notifies popups for jaunty :(
<asac> BUGabundo: best way is to go and remove the connection you dont want to connect to anymore
<asac> BUGabundo: that will be fixed once archive admins push it through
<asac> or use latest gwibber bzr
<BUGabundo> I have the daily
<BUGabundo> let me check for updates
<BUGabundo> asac: but I have 4 connections in there
<BUGabundo> I can't delete them all, just to make (manual) DHCP be the 1st
<asac> BUGabundo: just disable autoconnect for the others
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> but that also comes in handy when NM detects the same network
<asac> BUGabundo: if its wireless and multiple APs withauto connect on are detected
<asac> its supposed to connect to the last used
<asac> if notits a bug
<BUGabundo> its wired
<BUGabundo> asac: I complain from having 300+ bugs
<BUGabundo> but you have 1611         results
<BUGabundo> xiiii
<BUGabundo> oh come on
<BUGabundo> there's a https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-smokers ?!?
<BUGabundo> I bet gnomefreak is in it too
<BUGabundo> smoke is bad... you guys should do your best to stop!
<asac> BUGabundo: not sure what "bug" means ;)
<asac> in this count
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> sub to....
<BUGabundo> I guess
<asac> i that the number of bugs still open that one has touched?
<BUGabundo> as team or package manager
<BUGabundo> AFAIK its bugs you are notified of
<BUGabundo> I would think
<asac> no i think its a bug you have touched or either are explicitly subscribed to
<asac> and that is still open
<asac> you can go to advanced search and search for all states and unhide duplicates
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> sure, it won't count dups
<fta2> how can i enter a ♥ or a ♲ in gwibber??
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok i am out for a few hours running some errands
<fta2> how come fta is not here?
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahahahahah
<BUGabundo> DOA ?
<fta2> i see no difference /wrt the notifications, is it supposed to be a new default that i missed or should I install something?
<asac> fta2: notify-osd
<asac> do you have that installed/running?
<BUGabundo> I don't
<BUGabundo> not even installed
<BUGabundo> I didn't have ubuntu-desktop lol
<BUGabundo> I thought I fixed that
<fta2> asac, nope, should I
<BUGabundo> hummm fta2 if it comes with ubuntu-desktop, yes
<BUGabundo> fta2: gwibber DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.86 was not provided by any .service files
<BUGabundo> tells you anything?
<fta2> nope, it's running fine here
<fta2> but i only use identi.ca
<BUGabundo> humm its running fine here too
<BUGabundo> but it just crashed
<BUGabundo> prob failed to parse something
<BUGabundo> oh and you gonna "kill" me again
<BUGabundo> I installed from bzr
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> couldn't handle all those popups
<BUGabundo> lets see if the next daily will run, or will I have to purge it
<fta2> for me, it sometimes crashes when i start to write something but forget to submit it
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> mine tends to crash if I'm TOO FAST
<BUGabundo> buffer bug
<BUGabundo> ?
<asac> ok ... out for another two hours or so.
<asac> (again)
<asac> cu later
<fta> SEAMONKEY_2_0a3_RELEASE
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_7_BUILD2
<ezzieyguywuf> i would like to write an extension for thunderbird but dont know where to start as far as documentation for developing for thunderbird. can anyone provide me with some resources?
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> are you around?
<BUGabundo> would like to discuss something with you, before emailing -discuss ML
<ezzieyguywuf> any help guys?
<BUGabundo> ezzieyguywuf: this is a calm time now
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<BUGabundo> please email the mozilla team ML
<BUGabundo> if you can't stay around
<BUGabundo> fta2: is this that you see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/331805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331805 in gwibber "rev 245 will not clear message field" [Undecided,New]
<fta2> ahh, at last!
<fta> :)
<BUGabundo> yay
<fta> power down, my whole office, probably a fried fuse
<BUGabundo> you got your clone back
<BUGabundo> fta2: is this that you see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/331805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331805 in gwibber "rev 245 will not clear message field" [Undecided,New]
<fta> caused by the power adapter of my laptop
<BUGabundo> ahah... really lucky then
<fta> no idea if it's a fuse, the plug in the wall is dead
<fta> i had to recable everything
<fta> and fsck all the disks in my desktop :P
<fta2> ++
<fta> so, what about gwibber?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> fta2: is this that you see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/331805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331805 in gwibber "rev 245 will not clear message field" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> for the 3rd time
<BUGabundo> humm you burned the wall socket with the power adpatar?
<fta> sorry, i'm still booting all my stuff
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> damn... what does it use ? lolol
<BUGabundo> np, just kidding
<BUGabundo> take most of what I say with an hand of salt (joke)
<fta> donno what happened, the laptop was fine in another room, i move it close to my desktop, plugged the power, boom, everything dead
<fta> checked everything, the wall socket is dead
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> tried the power module in another plug, huge spark
<BUGabundo> be carful
<BUGabundo> those can hurt you if you don't know what u are doing
<BUGabundo> I have some experience with it
<BUGabundo> my dad is an electritian
<fta> i'm an engineering in electronics ;)
<fta> and in advanced CS too btw
<fta> but i hate electronics
<fta> BUGabundo, nope, never experienced 331805
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I was 4 years in university on Computer Electronics and Electricity
<BUGabundo> but then changed to computer science eng
<BUGabundo> had my last exam today (SGRAI = OpenGL)
<fta> when i was still at school, opengl was in its infancy, i used GL a bit on Irix, i never used openGL
<BUGabundo> I really don't enjoy it
<BUGabundo> I know its trully powerfull
<BUGabundo> I made an homer go around in the world
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> eh?
<BUGabundo> but I don't enjoy coding all that much
<fta> i only enjoy it when it's for myself, that includes opensource
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I understand
<BUGabundo> the power to do it yourself
<BUGabundo> improve stuff that you need / like
<asac> BUGabundo: what discussion?
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> asac: ahhh now I remmember what
<BUGabundo> lol
 * BUGabundo has really bad memory
<asac> as long as you have remembory its ok ;)
<BUGabundo> what would you say to a proposal of having some of the packages that are on PPA, from CoreDevs on Universe?
<BUGabundo> during devel period
<BUGabundo> and who knows even after release
<BUGabundo> but with a diff name
<BUGabundo> pic NM
<BUGabundo> stable branch on Main
<asac> i dont see the benefit ;)
<BUGabundo> and a replacble version (maybe NM-dev or something) on universe
<asac> why would you want to do that?
<BUGabundo> two things
<BUGabundo> mirroring from archive mirrors (PPAs are not mirrored)
<BUGabundo> and having easy access to users, without adding PPAs
<asac> i dont buy any of those
<asac> i mean mirroring is not a problem
<asac> i doubt that there is any significant load/bottleneck in bandwidth
<asac> and coredevs would put their stuff in archive instead of PPA if they would consider it ready for broader distribution
<BUGabundo> humm I do notice it
<BUGabundo> my local/national mirrors are way faster
<asac> yes, but even if there is a bottleneck in bandwidth ;) ... there are many approaches besides from puttin it into the universe
<asac> ask your mirror to mirror popular PPAs ;)
<asac> but the important part is really, that when i put stuff into PPA, I dont want it in the archive
<asac> one main usecase is obviously backports
<asac> there is ubuntu-backports, but what i understood a few dont like to enable backports
<asac> hence i use PPAs
<asac> maybe thats the wrong approach though
<asac> let me relogin
<asac> a minute
<BUGabundo> I enable backports
<BUGabundo> but I don't for proposed
<BUGabundo> and that's what I say on my FOSS class...
<BUGabundo> by the away new ones start 7 of march
<BUGabundo> yay
<asac> BUGabundo: ok the notification things are now fixed in latest nm-applet from today
<asac> gwibber probably takes another day
<asac> ask the gwibber team to update their ppa ;)
<BUGabundo> using trunk seems to fix it
<asac> yeah
<asac> it landed everywhere
<BUGabundo> and ppl are complaining about NM lolol
<BUGabundo> now I just miss exaile, firefox, and pidgin, kmail, and im done
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> firefox?
<BUGabundo> basicly that what I use
<asac> firefox should be fine
<BUGabundo> plus a few bt clients
<asac> firefox will still keep its own thing
<BUGabundo> humm haven't seen any FF show up in there
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<asac> BUGabundo: interesting that people complain a lot ... i wanted t close a bug on upload and had to file one,  because there was non reported
<asac> so i didnt really get many complains ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> yah
<asac> but well. most dont upgrade daily if they run jaunty
<BUGabundo> ppl talk much do little
<asac> too much disruption
<asac> more like once a week
<BUGabundo> hey, I can't open any more bugs
<asac> and especially not short before FF ;)
<asac> where everything goes in
<BUGabundo> I do it 2/4 times a day
<asac> thats ok
<asac> i dont need many bugs.
<asac> just the most important ones ;)
<BUGabundo> I love to see coments from ppl saying " hay 200 MiBs of updates"
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> I get way more!
<BUGabundo> btw I haven YET received a single email over the NM bug mail
<BUGabundo> strange!
<BUGabundo> thought it would be more
<asac> what did you do?
<asac> subscribed to nm?
<asac>  BUGabundo you seem to be not subscribed to the package
<asac> BUGabundo: look in 47379
<asac> you should be in the "Also notified" list
<asac> thats who is subscribed in general mostly
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I subs to the team bug mail
 * BUGabundo checks to be sure
<BUGabundo> not the package it self
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah thats not it
<asac> go to the bugs page
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> and subscribe
<BUGabundo> now I get it
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/
<asac> there is "subscribe to bugmail"
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+subscribe
<BUGabundo> shouldn't the team be subs to bug mail of the package?
<asac> no please not
<asac> thats good as it is ;)
<BUGabundo> DONE
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+subscribe
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc
<BUGabundo> see team was easier
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> well ... better not force that on team members
<asac> should be opt in what everyone likes
<BUGabundo> 4x DONE
<asac> welcome
<asac> i think its more effective to use website and do like
<asac> 1 day New processing
<asac> 1 day incomplete
<asac> 1 day confirmed
<BUGabundo> humm I use email a lot
<asac> or something
<BUGabundo> and started to learn the LP api
<asac> well ... problem is that if you have too many bugs combined with bad memory
<BUGabundo> so maybe I can get a few stuff on queue for when I'm offline
<asac> you will not get anything done ;)
<BUGabundo> most of my day...
<asac> just mail that causes more mail and so on ;)
<asac> going through new mail list is much more efficient ;)
<asac> personal work style dependent of course
<asac> you could also use mail and focus on like 20 bugs
<asac> and then finish them and go for another ;)
<asac> but i cannot do that
<BUGabundo> let me see how it goes
<asac> for me that would require some more advanced bug flow tool
<BUGabundo> if I can't handle it, I just leave you with more work
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> yes
<asac> i just want to prevent traffic without moving forward ;)
<BUGabundo> and the API could be fun
<asac> you can do whatever you want of course
<BUGabundo> I have to test with it a but
<BUGabundo> *bit
<asac> just try to remember what i said so you know what to do when you think things are not moving as quick as they could ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> BUGabundo: so the ideal mix is like dong the website style batches like i said regularly
<asac> and if there ar ebugs that you are interested in particular you subscribe and filter that mail to a higher prio mailbox
<asac> so you get quicker turnarounds
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> i just updated the gwibber-team ppa with 0.8
<BUGabundo> wasn't it 1.0?
<asac> so you can combine the "focus on 20 bugs" with the "bug triaging by states on website"
<asac> fta: thanks
<asac> that was much needed
<fta> BUGabundo, nope, there's no such thing as 1.0
<dtchen> fta: the error that you pasted WRT 0.9.14 means hw:0 couldn't be opened. Are the sound drivers loaded? Is your user in the audio group?
<fta> dtchen, this problem disappeared by itself
<dtchen> mmkay
<asac> fta: did you upload to jaunty ppa?
<fta> dtchen, it started after today's massive update + a reboot
<asac> i think i still have intrepid url in there
<asac> can i update tat to jaunty?
<fta> asac, yes, why not?
<fta> i'm using gwibber-daily btw
<asac> not sure ... i think when i added that jcastro said they had no jaunty
<asac> fta: i got bzr 200
<asac> thats probably outdated?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> yeah asac
<BUGabundo> im on 245
<asac> probably wait till its build then
<asac> me
<asac> ok taking a break
<BUGabundo> fta: will the jaunty gwibber be kept in sync with PPA?
<fta> yes, all my stuff are in sync, whatever PPA combination you may have, the best version wins, that's it.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> ill keep daily, plus ocassional bzr trunk for quick fix
<fta> why bzr trunk? can't you wait 24h max?
<BUGabundo> example: todays annoying bug with popups: answer: NO
<fta> there's a problem with the dailies though, the version is lower than 0.8 :( upstream should bump the version in trunk
<BUGabundo> humm????
<fta> 0.8~bzr < 0.8
<fta> trunk should be 0.8.1 or 0.9 or whatever > 0.8
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> but why?
<fta> to be ahead
<fta> according to apt
<BUGabundo> so bzr trunk _should_ be ahead of package versions
<fta> once 0.8 is in universe, the daily ppa will be useless, as versions will be lower
<BUGabundo> is that it?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> ok got it
<BUGabundo> have you let know them that?
<BUGabundo> do you want me to email/file a bug about that?
<BUGabundo> or ping guys on #gwibber irc #?
<fta> i asked oldmanuk already, nada
<fta> i'm not on their network, i should probably file a bug
<BUGabundo> sub me to it when you do
<fta> gnome-do 0.8.1~trunk+r1005-0~8.10~ppa1  yeah, funny version
<fta> open-vm-tools 2008.08.08-109361-1ubuntu2.2~andersk4 lol
<BUGabundo> hehe
<fta> network-manager-applet 0.7.1~rc1+20090219+bzr974-0ubuntu1 :)
<asac> fta: heh :) ... yeah i took 0.7.1~rc1 + 1 commit
<BUGabundo> http://www.funtasticus.com/20090219/t-shirts-can-tell-you-important-stuff/
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<asac> slow
<BUGabundo> time to hit the sack! see you guys (and galls if any around) tomorrow. don't you ever sleep? its late on your timezone
<asac> heh
<asac> cu
<asac> ill sleep soonish
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-20
<fta> bug 331841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331841 in gwibber "Please bump the gwibber version in both branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331841
<asac> james_w: help ... do you know this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120546/
<asac> major breakage ;9
<asac> is that builddeb doing that to me?
<asac> oh loom
<james_w> yeah, upgrade loom
<james_w> reading NEWS.Debian for the update of bzr-builddeb is probably a good idea for you
<asac> james_w: i am up-to-date in jaunty
<james_w> it's not in jaunty is it?
<asac> james_w: not sure ... i had a package installed. thought it was from archive
<asac> james_w: yes. i will look in NEWS. i had to downgrade builddeb
<asac> on my other system
<james_w> why?
<asac> seems it doesnt understand --export-upstream* properly anymore
<asac> in jaunty
<asac> let me look in NEWS
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> it's gone away
<james_w> because it was broken
<asac> james_w: it worked well for me (finally)
<asac> i used merge = TRue
<asac> and export-upstream-revision=
<asac> (but not export-upstream)
<asac> so when i needed tarball i could specify --export-upstream=.
<asac> keeping stuff with warning for one cycle would be nice ;)
<asac> err
<james_w> could you tell me a bit more about what you wanted to do with it, then I can make builddeb work better for you
<asac> james_w: i just want to have info to produce upstream tarballs on the fly in my try
<james_w> yeah, I would have liked to have done that, but using it would just lead to trouble
<asac> tree
<asac> just like i had with --export-upstream=
<james_w> ok
<asac> (i filed a bug about that ... which would have made that perfect for me)
<asac> but now i migrated a bunch of branches there
<asac> and the feature is gone
<asac> i have 2.1~0ubuntu1
<asac> and bzr help builddeb still tells me about --export-upstream
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-builddeb/+bug/317111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317111 in bzr-builddeb "export-upstream should not export upstream tarball when a proper orig.tar.gz is available from other sources" [High,Fix committed]
<james_w> that's yours
<asac> yeah
<james_w> I think I know how to fix your case
<james_w> I kind of forgot about merge mode
<asac> james_w: well. currently export-upstream seems to be broken
<asac> or removed (according to you)
<asac> ok the initial issue i had with bzr st is gone ... seems it was intermediate while upgrades were running
<james_w> I think adding an "export-upstream" command is the way to fix this
<asac> james_w: my branches are not always full sources
<asac> james_w: i cannot use merge-upstream
<james_w> then you can invoke that as you like, without having to first find the combination of configuration options that makes it work for you
<asac> e.g. i used it for the new network manager branches
<asac> which are just debian tree
<asac> worked great
<james_w> sure
<james_w> I want to fix it
<asac> so i could easily still the right revision into the tree
<asac> ok
<asac> so what should i do for now?
<james_w> making this change made merge-upstream much much better, so I don't regret it
<asac> hold back the upgrade?
<james_w> give me a few hours?
<asac> sur3e
<james_w> sure
<asac> ;)
<james_w> I'll include the command in the next upload
<asac> james_w: can you still honour the export-upstream-revision = config?
<james_w> as you were essentially simulating such a command
<asac> that would be great
<asac> i adde that info now in a bunch of branches
<james_w> my current thought is this
<james_w> upstream-branch = foo
<james_w> to allow it to be remembered
<asac> ok
<james_w> bzr export-upstream [BRANCH]
<asac> and the revision?
<james_w> which takes a -r option
<james_w> and creates a tarball for you
<asac> can you support legacy support for my config?
<james_w> I didn't want to support legacy in that upload, as it would have led to odd behaviour
<james_w> but I imagine I can in this upload
<asac> james_w: its just the -revision info that i want
<asac> i didnt add export-upstream =  in most cases
<james_w> why do you want it to be stored in the config file?
<asac> james_w: because then the branch is mostly self maintained
<asac> i want to commit the revision info right in the tree when i bump changelog
<james_w> got it
<james_w> seems like a valid use case
<asac> great ;)
<james_w> let me think about it for a bit
<james_w> I want to see if we can make it work even better for you
<james_w> would you want it to change the changelog at all?
<james_w> not by default it seems
<james_w> but perhaps an option to write the revision to the config file and bump the changelog would be nice
<asac> james_w: would be ... but its not required.
<james_w> sure
<asac> james_w: maybe if i do bzr merge
<asac> but for debian only trees
<asac> i dig the revision info on my own anyway
<james_w> I'll get it working for you first, then we can make it better
<asac> (its usually not the tip)
<james_w> bzr export-upstream --remember-revision -r 246 BRANCH
<asac> james_w: i want to publish the revision info
<asac> so i would probably need a bzr commit after that?
<james_w> yeah
<asac> for me the revision is tightly associated with the current tree
<asac> so its not somethig i just want locally (like parent branch)
<james_w> that would write the revision id to the config file, and also add a new changelog stanza
<asac> hmm
<james_w> not sure it's the right thing though
<asac> james_w: we could do that.
<asac> but i usually i just open new changelog upstream revision
<asac> and document the revision change in the same commit
<asac> like "* new upstream snapshot (revid:xxxx)
<james_w> "open new changelog upstream revision" what does that mean?
<asac>   - update .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<asac> "
<james_w> yeah
<asac> james_w: yes, but everybody has his own format for that
<asac> if we can standardize that it would be great
<james_w> merge-upstream does things like this for you in full source mode, so having it for merge mode may help you
<asac> sometimes i say: "new upstream snapshot" ... but on other times i say : "new upstream release xxx"
<james_w> but I'll leave all that for later improvements, and fix it for you first
<asac> yeah.
<asac> just tell me when there is something to test for me ;)
<james_w> sure
<asac> i can then see how it feels
<asac> and complain or cheer ;)
<james_w> are you happy to test from bzr?
<asac> why not
<james_w> k, makes it easier for me :-)
<asac> if i can just branch it in .bazaar/plugins
<asac> its good
<james_w> yeah
<asac> do .bazaar/plugins checkouts win over global things?
<asac> or does it check for higher version when having conflicting plugins?
<asac> (just curious)
<james_w> .bazaar/plugins wins
<asac> good
<asac> so even if its lower
<asac> thats the same for mozilla
<asac> thought a bit whether it would make sense to chnage that
<asac> but probably profile should win
<james_w> I'll need an FFe for this, so I'll report a bug later you can make some noise on
<asac> james_w: heh. you could even  make bzr bd try export-upstream
<asac> when the other download options fail ;)
<asac> just an idea
<asac> james_w: its  regression bug
<asac> not sure if that needs a FFe
<asac> ;)
<james_w> :-)
<asac> but well i can state that in the bug
<asac> "all my magic branch wizardry broke" ;)
<james_w> perhaps you are right about bd
<james_w> having it beat the other options was definitely the wrong thing
<asac> yeah. i think woudl be elegant. e.g. factor out export-upstream to its own clean operation and then make use of it
<asac> if there is not arball
<james_w> however, it can lead to problems anyway
<james_w> that's the reason it's gone really
<asac> sure. but in most casese you have the archives you will upload to in your sources
<asac> if not you have to figure on your own
<james_w> it was too easy to shoot yourself in the foot
<james_w> I'll consider it though
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> the solution was not to add export-upstream = .
<asac> to default.conf
<asac> and only run --export-upstream if you didnt find a tarball
<asac> worked well ;)
<james_w> but it also fails in that a -2 upload won't be accepted
<james_w> if the .orig.tar.gz was from export-upstream the second time
<james_w> it's harder to hit now that it doesn't overwrite
<james_w> but it is still an issue
<james_w> but anyway, everyone should use full source branches and merge-upstream anyway :-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> james_w: the main problem is what i had now
<asac> james_w: upstream moves branches and then you can trash everything
<asac> james_w: so i went back to debian only tree for NM
<asac> just sounds more "long-term sustainable"
<asac> unfortunately i must admit
<james_w> "upstream moves branches"
<james_w> what do you mean by that?
<asac> yes. NM main branch went to git
<asac> and the openvpn branches were moved to their own svn tree
<james_w> ah, so all revision ids changed
<asac> yes
<asac> and the svn -> git migration was a lethal injection obviously
<asac> with no proper bzr-git yet
<asac> james_w: that reminds me of the git archive issue
<asac> james_w: currently i cannot use git archive to produce tarballs
<james_w> that one is fixed :-)
<asac> because bzr bd sees a file on top
<asac> ah good
<asac> maybe i didnt see because i downgraded
<james_w> yeah
<asac> before trying to use that kind of tarball
<asac> greawt then ;)
<fta> asac, what java plugin is good on amd64? i'm fighting remotely with a dead server and the admin web site in that IBM box needs java. I can't access it from home so i need to setup java remotely on a trusted desktop
<asac> fta: i dont think there is much choice
<asac> use the latest ice tea thing ...
<asac> there is no java plugin with javascript integration though (e.g. oij)
<asac> so if the java stuff wants to communicate with website its not going to work on amd64
<fta> nm, i figured out how to avoid java
<fta> the kernel is spitting insanities in loop
<fta> basically, out of memory everywhere, and no way to reclaim anything
<asac> fta: hmm so gwibber team build also failed?
<fta> yes, jaunty
<fta> they silently push python2.6 and python is still 2.5
<fta> +ed
<fta> i just re-triggered the bot => gwibber_0.9.1~bzr246-0ubuntu1~daily2
<fta> lol, bug 31589 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31589 in launchpad-foundations "Attempting to set redirection_url to a tuple instead of a string in login machinery" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31589
<fta> no
<fta> lol, bug 331589 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331589 in alsa-utils "system beep in jaunty is the most annoying sound known to man" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331589
<james_w> asac, fta: do you ever make use of "bzr bd --use-existing"?
<fta> nope
<fta> what is that?
<fta> last bzr regressed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/120589/
<james_w> you need to upgrade loom
<james_w> the option makes it not extract the upstream tarball again
<james_w> just wondering if I have to preserve that
<fta> do you mean it's equiv to moving to build-area/foo and doing dpkg-buildpackage -nc ?
<asac> james_w: --use-existing? is that like --quick?
<asac> that didnt help for me as it somehoe rebuild everything even if i use debuild -nc
<asac> if --quick would work that way it would be great
<james_w> it deletes debian from the last build directory, then re-exports your branch in to it
<james_w> then builds the result
<fta> deletes debian = remove the stamps, so it forces a rebuild
<james_w> oh, didn't think of that
<james_w> I've never really used it myself
<james_w> if you don't delete debian it won't work if you delete a file though
<fta> indeed
<james_w> but that is probably rarer
<james_w> what I want to do is make the build-dir default to .. as well
<fta> gasp
<james_w> but that means using tempdirs to build in, rather than pkg-version directories
<fta> that means polluting my branches repository
<james_w> how so?
<fta> with tons of files i really don't care about
<fta> when i need disk space, i just rm -rf build-area
<fta> if it's now in .. relative a packaging branch, i will no longer be able to do that
<james_w> I said default
<fta> i have ~200 branches
<james_w> but I don't really see what you mean by "tons of files"
<james_w> it would make it work the same way as not using bzr and just calling "debuild"
<fta> well, i have my aliases already
<fta> bdm = bd --merge --dont-purge --result-dir=../build-area
<fta> bdn = bd --native --dont-purge --result-dir=../build-area
<fta> ppa = "bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kB6EE20E8'"
<fta> ppa2 = "bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sd -kB6EE20E8'"
<fta> ppan = "bd --native --build-dir=../ppa --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kB6EE20E8'"
<fta> so i don't mind
<fta> my bot forces --result-dir too
<james_w> why not set "merge" and "native" in the config file so that anyone can build them without figuring that out?
<james_w> and the latest version will mean you don't have to use --builder anymore
<fta> i don't expect others to build with bzr bd
<james_w> "bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa -- -S -sa -kB6EE20E8" will work
<fta> and i'm not very in sync with all the new bzr goodies :P
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gwibber
<asac> fta: thanks. you could have reused the version btw.
<asac> fta: can you ask seb politely if he has some cycles to look at it now?
<fta> i wanted but cjwatson asked me to bump it
<asac> at least inform him that there is a new
<asac> ok
<asac> doesnt really matter. its easier for archive admin to spot which to take
<asac> if you bump version
<asac> ok ... preparing for a call
<asac> bb in ~1h
<cros13> Hi, there is a patch up that fixes this bug:
<cros13> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404314
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404314 in XUL "when I click on a menu instead of click and hold it randomly selects a menu item and activates it" [Normal,Assigned]
<fta> i'm sick of this crappy sound.
<fta> dtchen, do you think my issues with p-a are caused by a crappy driver or crappy h/w ?
<BUGabundo> fta: have you tried the workaround?
<BUGabundo> to make it speech free or what ever its called?
<fta> ?
<fta> what is that?
<BUGabundo> humm
<fta> glitch free?
<BUGabundo> there's a mail from crisum and the muson on the lists about it
<BUGabundo> yeah that's it
<fta> "3 revisions were removed from the branch." (gwibber trunk). gasp, my bot will probably hate that
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> oh I saw that ryan bumped the gw vers
<BUGabundo> so its should now be higher
<BUGabundo> as you wished
<fta> yep, my description was a bit confusingn, 0.9 vs 0.9.1, ryan used 0.9.1 while 0.9 would have made more sense, my bad
<fta> -n
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> i'm not caching the upstream branch for gwibber, good, my bot will cope with the removal
<fta>  /me looking for a better sound card... so many: http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/comparer/114/Cartes-son/?i1=698&f1=2759&i2=700&f2=2760&i3=701&f3=&i4=702&f4=&mq=0&pxmin=0&pxmax=0&od=nom&show=1&nbf=4
<fta> no "works well with ubuntu" list?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> did your current got fried yesterday?
<fta> no
<fta> but i keep having issues on this desktop since p-a entered ubuntu, while on my other desktop and my laptop, it's fine (well, sort of)
<asac> keep your eyes open when NM ubuntu2 gets on your system
<asac> it might break your carrier detect
<asac> escalate to me if you suddenly cannot connect to wired anymore ;)
<fta> i don't have the osd notifs, should I?
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> do you have notify-osd installed?
<fta> nope
<fta> but i'm up-to-date
<asac> fta: install it ;)
<asac> maybe you nuked something else
<asac> like ubuntu-desktop
<asac> ii am not sure how that is supposed to get pulled in
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhh asac? really
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> oh right, i no longer have ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> I'll have to look at it
<BUGabundo> and inform users on +1
<BUGabundo> yah I lost ubu-deskt twice now!
<asac> yeah. if you removed ubuntu-desktop there is no guaranteey you really track the ubuntu desktop experience
<asac> similar if you uninstall firefox package you wont get auto migrated to firefox-3.1
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   gnome2-user-guide restricted-manager restricted-manager-core scrollkeeper
<asac> fta: not srue. i think the restricted manager is now called jockey
<BUGabundo> asac: but UM -d should make sure its there
<asac> might be that its just a normal removal
<asac> due to control hints
<asac> BUGabundo: i am not sure about that. ask mvo. there might be reason to not pull that in again
<BUGabundo> fta: what ever you do, DON'T force anything
<BUGabundo> parcial installs suck
<asac> i even think so. if you opted out of ubuntu-desktop there is no reason to force it on you gain
<BUGabundo> UM should never ofer them
<BUGabundo> asac: yeah I have to ask him
<fta> BUGabundo: lol, i'm not a noob ;)
<BUGabundo> already did, but did not get a reply
<asac> partial upgrades are ok
<BUGabundo> yestreday
<asac> you just shouldnt confirm upgrade if there are a bunch of removals you dont understand ;)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120629/
<fta> too much crap in there
<BUGabundo> seems fine to me
<BUGabundo> lololol
<BUGabundo> how long have you been without U-deskt?
<fta> apparently a long time ago
<BUGabundo> already got mvo on +1
<BUGabundo> trying to get this strait
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ zgrep ubuntu-desktop /var/log/dpkg.log*
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ L /var/log/dpkg.log* | head -1
<fta> -rw-r----- 1 root adm  120156 2008-03-30 15:20 /var/log/dpkg.log.12.gz
<fta> fta@ix:~ $
<asac> you should go to network-manager ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehehehehehehe
<fta> so probably more than a year ago
<asac> anyway ... justinstall notify-osd  for now;)
<asac> folks on +1 should use ubuntu-desktop though
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but a few of us lost it
<BUGabundo> trying to clear that out with mvo
<asac> thats a good time to learn ;)
<fta> n-m for an always wired desktop /w fixed ip is useless
<BUGabundo> works for me (TM)
<BUGabundo> if it discover it's the same network
<BUGabundo> avahi magic ?!
<fta> i don't need that
<fta> i will just cherry pick what i need from the list
<BUGabundo> yeah I do that too, when it fails
<fta> app-install-data-partner ? hmm
<BUGabundo> asac: fta mvo said UM should install ubu-deskt!
<asac> then you lost it after upgrading to jaunty ;)
<asac> fta probably used apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> he shouldn't
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> no, maybe i removed it to prevent n-m from trashing my prefs at each reboot
<BUGabundo> "that's not the Recommend way on Ubuntu"
<BUGabundo> according to the Wiki
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> mobile-broadband-provider-info on my desktop, no thanks
<fta> ok, 29 instead of 54
<fta> asac, it's not transparent at all and it's not using my prefs
<fta> metacity
<asac> fta: did you fix the gwibber team build? (me desparately wants the new thing due to annoyance)
<asac> fta: yes metacity needs still some fixes.
<asac> but it works at least (first it didnt show anything)
<asac> fta: metacityy also supports a bit composite ... you can try to enable that
<asac> but i guess its still lacking support
<asac> fta: ask macslow about his plans
<fta> i know, but i don't want composite for my other windows
<fta> it's slower for no benefit
<asac> yeah. ask him
<asac> ;)
<fta> i can't read the text, white on black but too small, and it disappears too fast
<fta> the time my eyes move and focus on the notif, it's gone
<asac> yeah. tell that him ;)
<asac> and file bugs
<asac> bugs bugs
<fta> :)
<asac> thats the important part. notify-osd
<fta> i wish someone fixes bug 328932 soon
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/328932/+text)
<asac> fta: it says its fixed since 13 hours
<asac> This bug was fixed in the package libsdl1.2 - 1.2.13-4ubuntu3
<fta> really?
<asac> Great work Luke! Thanks for fixing it. All games work again on my machine after I installed the update.
<asac> yes
<asac>   * debian/control:
<asac>     - add libglu1-mesa-dev as a build dependency, so SDL gets built with
<asac>       OpenGL support (LP: #328932)
<asac>     - Fix typo in svn URL (LP: #330457)
<fta> unpinning
<fta> great
<fta> i just have tomboy left unupgradable
<asac> yeah
<asac> tomboy disappeared from my panel
<asac> i think i removed it ;)
<asac> oh its back :)
<asac> no its normal sticky notes ihave now
<asac> let me kill those
<asac> tomboy installs with removing libgmime2.2-cil
<asac> and instead getting 2.2a-cli
<fta> oh, better then, it was removing tons of vital stuff up to yesterday
<asac> yeah. probably the build systems are catching up finally from the FF rush
<fta> i have plenty of new sounds for events now
<fta> I can't disable some of them with the ui
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/+archive/ppa
<asac> fta: hehe. yeah i get the drum roll every now and then in ffox 3.2
<asac> its a bit irritating
<asac> \o/ NM finally found a build slot on amd64
<asac> maybe i can still test before leaving for the night
<BUGabundo_> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_> asac: ping
<BUGabundo_> lets see if 3G hands for a while
 * BUGabundo_ typing from an eeepc with no light on the keyboard is not easy
<fta> back
<BUGabundo_> need tips on how to share 3G/UMTS net, via wired
<fta> "Karmic Koala", yeahhh, i guessed koala
<gnomefreak> asac: did you say that network-manager 0.7.1~rc1-0ubuntu2 is broken for wired connection?
<[reed]> fta: hehe
<[reed]> fta: Koalas are so cute ;)
<gnomefreak> i just read that too
<gnomefreak> why do i get a badf feeling about sunbird
<gnomefreak> [reed]: are they talking about just dropping lighnting to its own code base or are they talking about stepping back from both
<gnomefreak> i had already known lightning wasnt gonna be part of tb3 if it was it would have been done in alpha# but this whole no team for sunbird bothers me
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> I think Sun's pulled out
<[reed]> of a lot of what it was doing
<[reed]> which is what is causing this :/
<gnomefreak> damn
<[reed]> Sun has been killing stuff left and right
<[reed]> same for others like IBM
<[reed]> just companies in general
<gnomefreak> that would be the start of a big rolling downfall assuming it didnt have 50+ companies
<[reed]> MoMo is really wanting Lightning for Thunderbird, but they decided the add-on path works better
<[reed]> which I can agree with
<gnomefreak> [reed]: it would have been nice for the people that like the intergration, for me i hate lightning and stick with sunbird
<[reed]> developers welcome
<gnomefreak> first i hear daniel martin berend ect... left but daniel says he is still very much a prat of team and he suspects the others are as well
<gnomefreak> s/prat/part
<gnomefreak> 15+ extensions and he wonders why it crashes :(
<gnomefreak> sorry 24 to be exact
<VicTheHunter> Hello, please help? When I watch videos with Cheese, or totem-plugin-viewer 2.22.1, the images come out looking interleaved, and the bottom half is columns of solid colors.  How can I fix this?
<VicTheHunter> Sometimes, the images are ghosted, or doubled side-by-side.  I notice this also in Firefox.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-21
<dtchen> fta: unfortunately, probably both hardware and software.
<dtchen> fta: the good news is that to some degree, software can be improved to compensate
<gnomefreak> asac: fta any plans on getting umd ppa packages into mt ppa?
<asac> gnomefreak: no. umd is a daily archive
<asac> mt has not direction atm
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> so the name is out?
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> we should have a ppa for somewhat up to date tb3 ff3* ect..
<gnomefreak> im working on intrepid adn hardy SM2 beta1
<asac> yeah
<asac> we can add ff 3.0 to umd
<asac> but thats not really tracking something stable
<asac> i am not sure whats better ... runing a ubuntu-mozilla-backports PPA or putting stuff into ubuntu-backports rather
<gnomefreak> that makes sence. the only issue i have with umd is maybe not so smart for people to run since it is daily and they are not tested before usage
<gnomefreak> firefox 3.1 and 3.2 is what i meant
<gnomefreak> example thunderbird 3.0 is borked in UMD  that could cause a crap load of people not testing anymore of our packages (not everyone)
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a bit im going to spin these and my system is going to be too slow to do shit with
<asac> but we also want folks like [reed] that like to run the bloody dailies ... we want to help discover and track down regression for instance
<asac> for instance, I am running our dailies now ... and i am quite happy
<gnomefreak> i am running them and everything is fine i just pinned tb3 to the ~fta version
<asac> yeah
<asac> tb3 is next on my list after security backports and one more tiny thing
<fta> hi
<fta> i'm glad to see you like the dailies :)
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<BUGabundo> after installing the daily wgibber
<BUGabundo> that now requires python 2.6
<BUGabundo> it fails to start
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/local/bin/gwibber", line 10, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     import sys, logging, gtk, optparse
<BUGabundo> ImportError: No module named gtk
<BUGabundo> or is it 'cause I had it install from bzr?
<BUGabundo> let me purge it
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> asac: How is it looking this time, are new extensions still accepted (like last cycle)?
<BUGabundo> fta: purging and reinstalling doesn't fix it
<fta> BUGabundo, let me try
<BUGabundo> fta: looking at archive changes
<BUGabundo> python 2.6 suffered some changes
<BUGabundo> that could be the cause of this
<fta> works fine for me
<BUGabundo> bug 332623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332623 in ubuntu "File "/usr/local/bin/gwibber", line 10, in <module> import sys, logging, gtk, optparse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332623
<BUGabundo> not here
<fta>  /usr/local/bin/gwibber, it's not any of my debs
<BUGabundo> its the daily
<BUGabundo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027439.html
<BUGabundo> I purged it twice just to be sure
<BUGabundo> $ whereis gwibber
<BUGabundo> gwibber: /usr/bin/gwibber /usr/local/bin/gwibber /usr/share/gwibber
<fta> gasp, what happened to the packaging branch???
<BUGabundo> $ ls /usr/local/bin/gwibber
<BUGabundo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.1K 2009-02-20 12:59 /usr/local/bin/gwibber*
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@blubug:~$ ls /usr/bin/gwibber
<BUGabundo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.1K 2009-02-20 12:59 /usr/bin/gwibber*
<BUGabundo> same date
<BUGabundo> fta: ha?
<fta> it's back in /usr/local while i fixed that a while ago
<fta> i'll have a look after dinner.
<BUGabundo> any workaround for now?
<fta> but anyway, it works here, despite the wrong install dir
<BUGabundo> " For new Python versions packaged in Debian this will change so that an installation into /usr (not /usr/local) requires an extra option to distutils install command (--install-layout=deb)"
<fta> it seems i have both /usr and /usr/local now, wtf?
<fta> BUGabundo, where does that come from?
<BUGabundo> from doko email
<BUGabundo> link above
<BUGabundo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027439.html
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python2.6And3.0
<BUGabundo> hum I'll downgrade to an older version
<BUGabundo> until you fix this
<BUGabundo> fta: will you keep your PPAs copy?
<BUGabundo> or are you just working now on daily?
<BUGabundo> if so, should you remove your ppa's package of gwibber?
<fta> why?
<fta> it should not hurt anyone
<BUGabundo> just asking
<BUGabundo> I have it, as the older version
<BUGabundo> strange I don't see the Universe one
<BUGabundo> soulndt it be already uploaded?
<fta> because it's not there yet
<BUGabundo> or did it fail to build somewhere
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<fta> it's still waiting in the NEW queue
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gwibber
<BUGabundo> fta: trunk bzr is working
<BUGabundo> but it only has rev 244
<BUGabundo> while the daily has 246
<BUGabundo> where are the other 2 commits ? wtf
<BUGabundo> bbl
<fta> bug 114565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114565 in qlandkarte "native Garmin-USB no longer working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114565
<BUGabundo> fta: I was trying your GEarth package
<BUGabundo> and it just restarted my X
<BUGabundo> :(((((
<fta> not my fault
<BUGabundo> humm
<fta> blame google
<BUGabundo> no?
<fta> it works fine here
<BUGabundo> I haven't even install it
<fta> 4 different pcs
<BUGabundo> it was just the build of the package
<BUGabundo> make-googleearth-package
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> and the bin is incomplete :(
 * BUGabundo is afraid of trying it again
<fta> incomplete?
<BUGabundo> it won't run
<BUGabundo> bash: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Text file busy
<fta> lol
<fta> what is that? what are you doing to get that?
<BUGabundo> make-googleearth-package
<BUGabundo> then X restarted
<BUGabundo> I came her
<BUGabundo> *here
<BUGabundo> and then tried to run the bin
<BUGabundo> and that was printed
<fta> make-googleearth-package is just a script dling the bin from gogle and producing a deb. you then have to install the deb, and run the app from the menu
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> strange then
<fta> don't even try to run GoogleEarthLinux.bin, it's shell installer
<BUGabundo> 'cause I only got that bin
<BUGabundo> maybe it didn't finish
<BUGabundo> 'cause of the X restart
<fta> should not touch anything. it works in the temp dir, extracts the blob, creates the deb, cleans-up, that's it
<fta> here, it creates googleearth_5.0.11337.1968+0.5.4.1-1_i386.deb
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> :\\
<BUGabundo> crazy script you have there
<fta> it's not mine, i just fixed it to support GE5
<BUGabundo> did you test it on 64bits?
<BUGabundo> could that be the cause?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> ah
<fta> lol
<fta> yes to "did you test it on 64bits?"
<BUGabundo> of course it can also be something mixed between your package, and the medibuntu
<BUGabundo> cause their site has one pack that I don't have
<BUGabundo> http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/googleearth.html
<BUGabundo> http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/googleearth-data.html
<fta> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/121193/
<fta> why are you always trying to mix sources? you're really looking for troubles
<BUGabundo> I'm not
<BUGabundo> I already had medibuntu before adding yours
<BUGabundo> I just removed all GE packages
<BUGabundo> and am trying your again
<fta> mine is just an update of the one in the official repo
<BUGabundo> if I go down, I will it failed
<fta> :)
<BUGabundo> $ make-googleearth-package
<BUGabundo> GoogleEarthLinux.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<BUGabundo> Unrecognized Google Earth version (use --force to build anyway)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> last time I did not get this!!!!!
<fta> $ which make-googleearth-package
<fta> /usr/bin/make-googleearth-package
<fta> rm GoogleEarthLinux.bin and start any
<fta> -any+again
<BUGabundo> /usr/bin/make-googleearth-package
<BUGabundo> downlng now
<BUGabundo> building
<BUGabundo> echoing losts of warnings...
<BUGabundo> a few PATHs
<BUGabundo> still building
<fta> i need to reboot. brb
<BUGabundo> fta:  dpkg-deb: building package `googleearth' in `./googleearth_5.0.11337.1968+0.5.4.1-1_amd64.deb'.
<BUGabundo> Success!
<fta> good
<BUGabundo> don't know what happended
<fta> does it work?
<BUGabundo> trying now
<BUGabundo> go reboot... ill be here
<BUGabundo> hello
<BUGabundo> its working
<fta> excellent
<BUGabundo> have no idea what happened the 1st time
<BUGabundo> maybe my X logs will let me know
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo1> asac: ping
<BUGabundo1> since I got the new NM, I need to /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BUGabundo1> to have 3G work, after un/plug
<BUGabundo1> do want me to file a bug?
<fta> lol, apport bug, it crashes with: OSError: [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/crash/_usr_bin_gwibber.1000.crash'
<BUGabundo1> humm
<BUGabundo1> haven't had one of those in a while
<BUGabundo1> fta: any idea why there are less two revisions?
<BUGabundo1> daily has 246, but trunk is 244
<fta> because oldnamuk uncommitted 3 revs yesterday and re-committed it as only 1
<fta> so last night, the bot got: Rejected: gwibber_0.9.1~bzr244-0ubuntu1~daily1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.9.1~bzr244-0ubuntu1~daily1 <= 0.9.1~bzr246-0ubuntu1~daily2
<BUGabundo1> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/332706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332706 in network-manager "NM requires /etc/init.d/networking restart to make 3G work, after un/plug" [Undecided,New]
<fta> AttributeError: 'GwibberClient' object has no attribute 'add_tab'
<BUGabundo1> one more user confirmed similar prob on #u+1
<BUGabundo1> he shouldn't do that!! only if it was something serious
<fta> 180+ tabs, time to kill a few
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<BUGabundo1> I've manage to have few...
<BUGabundo1> 3G won't allow me much
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> but I have here a FF 3.0 profile with 8 wind and 200 tabs
<BUGabundo1> fta: who would work on this bug 305567?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305567 in firefox-3.1 "ALT+1-n wont change tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305567
<BUGabundo1> and do you think that this is applied by ubufox?
<fta> in 3.2 without ubufox, it works fine
<fta> (i hate ubufox)
<BUGabundo1> let me test a new profile of 3.2
<BUGabundo1> yep, 3.2 works
<fta> "I rejected gwibber because it appears to be an architecture independent
<fta> package but used 'Architecture: any'. It should instead use
<fta> 'Architecture: all'. Please see the Ubuntu Policy for details."
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<BUGabundo1> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo1> fta: who did the reject?
<fta> Jamie Strandboge
<BUGabundo1> fta: can you confirm bug 332623?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332623 in ubuntu "File "/usr/local/bin/gwibber", line 10, in <module> import sys, logging, gtk, optparse" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332623
<fta> missing avatars again
<fta> missing avatars again
<fta> but no empty file in my cache
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> got that too for 2 days now
<RainCT> How is it looking this time with feature freeze, are FFe for new extensions still being granted like last cycle?
 * BUGabundo checks cache
<BUGabundo> fta: remind me: where is the cache?
<fta> RainCT: you should ask asac, last time, i was his backup, this time, i'm not sure ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, ~/.cache/gwibber/images
<RainCT> hehe
<RainCT> poked him this morning but he didn't answer :/
<BUGabundo> I only have 2 zero bytes
<fta> BUGabundo, 5 out of the last 7 messages have no avatar, but I have no 0 byte files in my cache
<fta> http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-10?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<fta> i want one of those
<BUGabundo> I rather get a new job
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> ... before starting to expend money on gadjets
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> pidgin lib notify mem leak...
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> 3 times today
<fta> lol http://i.gizmodo.com/5156903/how-to-hackintosh-a-dell-mini-9-into-the-ultimate-os-x-netbook?skyline=true&s=x
<BUGabundo> its not friday, but its always fun : http://www.funtasticus.com/20090220/friday-wild-girls-february-20-2009/
<fta> already got it
<BUGabundo>      2   0.00s   1.92s 360.1M 16504K      0     0    0    0  96% metacity
<fta> fta       4841  0.3  0.7  31836 14848 ?        S    Feb21   0:23 metacity
<BUGabundo> metacity just went crazy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-22
<[reed]> asac: "bloody dailies" hehe
<[reed]> indeed
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<[reed]> [06:44:05AM] <asac> but we also want folks like [reed] that like to run the bloody dailies ... we want to help discover and track down regression for instance
<fta> that would be nice indeed.
<marquinos> Hi!
<gnomefreak> i really hate today
<gnomefreak> we really need to shut liferea up. it tells you its updating feeds. if you have alot (like me) it keeps asking i had over 20 of them cleared them and the panel(task panel) was filled up and still coming
<fta> ?? i have 50+ feeds in liferea, it's not asking me anything
<gnomefreak> fta: it tells me that it is updating feed would i like to view it continue and so on there are maybe 5 choices
<fta> eh? is that a new option? could you screenshot it?
<gnomefreak> there is an option it looks like
<gnomefreak> yes new option check if you have the first choice marked in prefferences>GUI
<gnomefreak> i cant show it since they are all updated
<gnomefreak> im gonna try again
<gnomefreak> ok let me find a place to paste it to
<gnomefreak> post it to
<gnomefreak> fta: here is some of them i kills liferea right after screenshot http://www.flickr.com/photos/26378196@N05/3300572344/
<gnomefreak> 1.4.23-0ubuntu2 is he version
<fta> just uncheck the pref, it's unchecked here, i don't see that
<gnomefreak> ok i wasnt sure if thast was it or not
<gnomefreak> would be nice if it was just one popup
<fta> file a wish bug :)
<asac> fta: any chances to get v8 on amd64 ;)?
<BUGabundo1> v8?
<fta> asac, with ia32 libs, yes
<fta> native, no
<asac> fta: yes, but can we properly build with ia32-libs?
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo1> what's v8?
<asac> fta: what do i need? ia32-libs-dev?
<fta> BUGabundo1, the javascript engine used by chrome/chromium
<BUGabundo1> ahh I thought so
<BUGabundo1> if you guys build it, let me know
<BUGabundo1> I would like to test chromium on Ubuntu 64 bits
<asac> BUGabundo1: look in ~chromium team ppa
<asac> chromium-team
<asac> hmm
<asac> there is no PPA :)
<asac> so i guess its fta ppa
<fta> asac, it's tricky to do because between hardy, intrepid and jaunty, the content of the ia32 packages changed
<BUGabundo1> asac: I have another user on our locoteam that  is aving trouble getting pptp vpn working with PPAs NM
<fta> the problem is libnss
<asac> fta: yeah. i am only interested in jaunty++
<BUGabundo1> I'll ask him to open a bug for it (ibex)... what do you need for debug?
<LLStarks> hey guys.
<LLStarks> how's your sunday so far?
<asac> BUGabundo1: do i already ship latest crack for ibex? or still 0.7 final?
<asac> LLStarks: i tried a computer ban, but failed miserably ;)
<LLStarks> eh?
<fta> asac, now that my i386 build is back on track, i'll see what i can do for amd64
<asac> then i tried IRC ban and found that i needed to ask fta about something ;)
<BUGabundo1> no idea asac
<BUGabundo1> I'm on jaunty
<LLStarks> are you insinuating something?
<asac> BUGabundo1: let me check
<BUGabundo1> Feb 22 12:12:31 hjrocha-laptop pppd[26722]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid
<LLStarks> or have i not gotten enough sleep?
<BUGabundo1> humm
<asac> LLStarks: no. just chatting unimportant things ;) ... feel free to ignore me
<BUGabundo1> pppd 245 ? that one is recent
<BUGabundo1> I remember it was the one you forgot to update until last week
<LLStarks> fontconfig still giving you the blues?
<asac> BUGabundo1: so i didnt update NM for ibex yet
<BUGabundo1> I guess that could be the reason
<asac> BUGabundo1: better wait till final stuff is there
<BUGabundo1> why his VPN is falingin
<asac> err .7.1 i mean
<asac> LLStarks: yes. do you know something about fontconfig?
<BUGabundo1> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121444/
<LLStarks> nope.
<LLStarks> and neither do the ubuntu devs.
<BUGabundo1> here is what he emailed me
<LLStarks> <____<
<LLStarks> is 3.1 going to be default in jaunty or karmic?
<asac> LLStarks: right, we are still hoping for wisdom or bravery
<asac> LLStarks: karmic
<asac> so we still have some time left ;)
<asac> well. if ffox suddenly was final in the next two weeks we might reconsider the 3.0 decision
<LLStarks> bug 305394 = depressing read
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305394 in fontconfig "No subpixel smoothing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305394
<asac> but i dont see that happening
<asac> LLStarks: dont read it then ;)
<asac> LLStarks: i will have to bug our debian fontconfig maintainer I guess
<asac> if he doesnt know, nobody will
 * BUGabundo1 would really like to see 3.1 as default
<BUGabundo1> I can't use 3.0 anymore... to slow!
<LLStarks> going through debian is going to be the death of ubuntu. people want to ship jaunty with ext4 support in key applications.
<asac> LLStarks: our current problem is that we need to understand why we made those changes in the psat
<LLStarks> *without
<LLStarks> to hell with debian merges!
<BUGabundo1> asac: so the anwser to the user is : "wait a few more days until fix is uploaded to PPA"?
<asac> LLStarks: well. in fontconfig case its Keith Packard <keithp@debian.org>
<asac> dont see how that can be the death ;)
<LLStarks> better put in writing and submit it to the debian bug system.
<LLStarks> every debian packager i've ever spoken too has been apathetic towards the issues i  report.
<BUGabundo1> fta: so no deb yet on https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team ?
<asac> LLStarks: well. it requires some exercise to talk to debian folks.
<asac> you need to know the right buttons and handles ;)
<fta> BUGabundo1: no, i'm still unhappy with the status of the package, so it's in my PPA only for now. I will do dailies soon like for mozilla
<LLStarks> well, their bug submission process is needlessly labrynthine and commandline based. that speaks volumes about them.
<BUGabundo1> on your ppa?
 * BUGabundo1 checks it out
<asac> LLStarks: it helps to not get bugged by shitloads of crap
<BUGabundo1> asac: so the answer to the user is : "wait a few more days until fix is uploaded to PPA"?
<asac> yes. thats better i think
<asac> BUGabundo1: ^^
<BUGabundo1> ok
<LLStarks> mea culpa for distracting asac.
<asac> there are a few things broken in 0.7 about noauth parameter ;)
<BUGabundo1> fta: I'll need to force --i386 right?
<asac> LLStarks: all fine :)
<asac> just dont be pessimistic all over the place
<asac> that wont make things better for sure
<asac> and even feels bad for yourself and everyone around you ;)
<BUGabundo1> asac: FYI this is on Interpid...
<asac> BUGabundo1: yes i know ;)
<BUGabundo1> so archive NM fails to connect with PPTP, and the PPA version needs a bump in version
<LLStarks> its hard when you run into the stupidest bugs and have to jump through hoops to find the proper person to complain to.
<asac> BUGabundo1: get the pppd command line he sees
<asac> while connect attempts
<asac> ps -eaf | grep pppd
<asac> BUGabundo1: ^^
<fta> BUGabundo1, i won't advertise these debs just yet, please don't.
<asac> then you see a command line.
<BUGabundo1> asac: just making sure... a lot of stuf and versions go under our nails... we get confused
<LLStarks> the linux community universe is by design, very bureaucratic
<BUGabundo1> fta I won't of course (/me looks at google spider eheh) but non the less I can test it, right?
<fta> yes, but it's only 32bit for now.
<fta> let me work on the ia32 thing
<asac> LLStarks: just be nice and constructive and things will move easier in every part of life. same is even more true when working with mostly volunteers
<asac> in FOSS
<LLStarks> i do. but my patches always get buried in lists.
<LLStarks> and that pisses me off royally.
<LLStarks> so, i turn passive-aggressive.
<asac> LLStarks: thats a sad thing then.
<asac> LLStarks: what patches do you have that went unattended?
<LLStarks> not really my patches.
<LLStarks> i do a lot of advocacy for shy devs.
<fta> LLStarks, that was my case 2 years+ ago too, i joined some teams and contributed directly, now i'm happy
<asac> we are working on improving our sponsoring every day
<asac> but its like keeping your room clean - if you are overloaded it happens that things stack up.
<LLStarks> basically, if community X has a patch for problem Y but is incapable of communicating with dev team Z, i step in and connect the chain.
<asac> LLStarks: thats great. thanks for doing that
<LLStarks> that's how i got libass support into VLC.
<asac> we need more folks doing just that
<LLStarks> <________<
<asac> but we also need more folks goig through endless list of bugs to find the gems
<LLStarks> i know jack about coding though.
<LLStarks> i can't say that i make up for it by being a mighty fine tester.
<LLStarks> heck, i find bugs even when i'm not looking for them.
<asac> you should become a bug triager then. if you can formulate stuff in a developer-understandable fashion thats a huge win
<asac> look at manyb ugs in ubuntu, there is so much noise in there that you just work on a different bug because you dont uderstand what its about after looking a few minutes
<LLStarks> i've thought about it. even though i've been using for a few years, i'm still quite a linux newbie.
<BUGabundo1> LLStarks: I do the same.... im a really nice alpha/beta tester
<BUGabundo1> but instead connecting devs to devs
<LLStarks> then there's the issue of draconian entrance barriers *cough*amo editors*cough*
<BUGabundo1> I make a liason between users and devs
<asac> LLStarks: if you feel there are entrace barriers too high thats a problem
<asac> LLStarks: which entrance did you try?
<LLStarks> amo editor. my extension has been in review hell for months for a simple version bump.
<LLStarks> and then my friend's extension has been trying to leave the sandbox for almost a year.
<asac> LLStarks: yes, i think AMO has process issues. they know that and work on improving that afaik
<asac> [reed]: ^^ ?
<LLStarks> they are grandly understaffed but require such high demands to even become an editor.
<asac> LLStarks: well. there is always a trade-off
<LLStarks> obviously they need to lower their standards.
<asac> they are overloaded, but dont want to lower the quality of reviews (if that is what editor is about)
<LLStarks> well, my beef is how slowly they approve updates.
<asac> LLStarks: i am not sure how the process works, but it could be redesigned to be two staged
<asac> like "junior-reviewers" doing the first round and then the "senior-folks" working only on the already filtered/reduced list
<LLStarks> 6 months for an approval to update your extension is just plain wrong.
<asac> when thats done they could more easily stack up the first level and also get those to senior level after a while
<asac> LLStarks: agreed. there are individual problems for sure, but thats not true everywhere
<LLStarks> that is kind of reflected in my current liaison work.
<asac> LLStarks: you should talk to dholbach and jcastro
<asac> about your community work and ideas how to improve inter-project collaboration
<LLStarks> i'm acting as a go-between for  interested parties and the mplayer devs
<LLStarks> but whenever i submit patches from the shy devs, they are glossed over and ignored while other things are approved with barely a glance.
<asac> LLStarks: right. maybe you need someone to get you better connected before being able to effectively mediate patches
<LLStarks> i'm not mediating really. i'm just an advocate submitting patches to a dev list and trying to explain their importance.
<asac> LLStarks: where do you submit to?
<LLStarks> a mailing list
<LLStarks> a highly inefficient mailing list.
<LLStarks> sure, it's a pipermail setup. but they're very little transparency on progress.
<asac> LLStarks: concrete examples ;)?
<LLStarks> eh? i'm not naming names.
<LLStarks> i'm just saying that if a patch or issue is not immediately addressed by the list subscribers, you have nag it to the top.
<LLStarks> *have to
<LLStarks> it's like pissing in an ocean.
<asac> well
<asac> i agree that its not always obvious how to get developers attention
<asac> but its different by project
<fta> what is the green plus sign at the bottom left of some messages in gwibber?
<LLStarks> if you bump your patches, you come off as an ass. if you try to do 1-on-1 with specific people, you aren't transparent with the other subscribers.
<LLStarks> it's a double-edged sword.
<BUGabundo1> fta:  its to expand the networks
<BUGabundo1> I got a message sent to you from multiple places
<asac> fta: thats when you have the same message through multiple channels
<asac> e.g. if i send to twitter and identi.ca i get that
<BUGabundo1> yea
<BUGabundo1> and jorge is a naughty boy
<fta> oh, but i'm only on identi.ca
<LLStarks> nevertheless, i enjoy doing what i can. heck, if it wasn't for linux, i would be going to law school instead of go for a masters of computer science.
<asac> fta: so was it arnegoetje who added the hints to fontconfig?
<BUGabundo1> he closed ALL jaiku bugs on gwibber
<BUGabundo1> saying jaiku is DEAD
<asac> fta: thats strange ;) ... maybe you sent two time the same message in the same minute and thats a bug?
<BUGabundo1> fta: that is strange
<BUGabundo1> screen shot?
<fta> it's not my message
<asac> fta: then maybe he did that ;)
<BUGabundo1> asac: I've seen it merge 2 messages wrongly
<asac> fta: check on the website if tehre are two messages from him
<BUGabundo1> there are 2 bugs on LP for that
<asac> BUGabundo1: ah ok. could be that then
 * BUGabundo1 checks fta profile
<asac> fta: ? at lest the hinting medium patch was added by him
<BUGabundo1> "effiejayx"
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Gwibber+plus.png
<BUGabundo1> there are two DUPELICATED messages from this guy
<BUGabundo1> maybe gwibber out smarted it self and merged them
<BUGabundo1> first time is see it doing so...
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> but good non the less
<fta> asac, no idea about fontconfig, i've spent enough time on this already :P
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/41e9154311779e1a
<asac> fta: ok. i will try something for fontconfig
<asac> lets see what happens here
<asac> how can i reproduce the issue? ffox 3.1 -> bad fonts?
<asac> fonts look the same on 3.2 for me
<asac> so using that
<fta> all the details are in the mozilla bug
<asac> fta: try the mt2 fontconfig build from the mt ppa
<asac> fta: not sure when it finishes ;)
<asac> since mt1 is still building
<asac> fta: can you plesae run:
<asac> dpkg --query fontconfig-config | pastebinit -i - ;)
<asac> err i mean --status ;)
<BUGabundo> dpkg: unknown option --query
<asac> BUGabundo: read last line ;)
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121500/
<BUGabundo> you are too fast 4me
<asac> i cannot really say, but for me everything seems much faster after i did this fontconfig mt2 ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: that looks quite ok. when did you install that system?
<BUGabundo> a few days after ibex come out
<asac> i mean not ok wrt what my package fixes.
<asac> BUGabundo: ok thats good
<asac> at elast you dont have a bunch of obsolete files lying around
<BUGabundo> and then distupdate to jaunty when archives were open
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121496/
<asac> thats what i had
<asac> thats why i wondered if you had obsolete too
<BUGabundo> I try to keep my system clean
<BUGabundo> 10GiBs / makes me do it
<asac> my system dates back to edgy i think
<BUGabundo> I don't know how you guys manage that!
<asac> BUGabundo: heh
<asac> BUGabundo: just think twice before installing something
<asac> and remember to uninstall when you see that it has no sense what you wanted to try
<asac> autoremove is your friend too
<asac> sudo apt-get autoremove
<BUGabundo> asac: I never think twice while testing
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> see ... there we found the culprid.
<asac> see ... there we found the culprit
<asac> at least we you now know how to fix it ;)
<asac> fta: i really think its good now. at least it honours all gnome settings ;)
<asac> fta: if there are regressions with non-gnome apps with this update let me know
<asac> fta: i think i regressed some default font though ... so instead of Bitstream it should be Dejavu ... i just dropped the patch ;)
 * asac feels blind wrt fonts and their appearence
 * asac always found that best shapes is the best on his LCD ;)
<fta> back
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/121527/
<fta> asac, oh, a bunch of obsolete files, so it's a packaging mistake and it's not visible on fresh installs
<asac> fta: yeah. please remove them and test with the mt packages
<asac> fta: seems you have the same files as i do
<asac> fta: did you install edgy?
<asac> or even dapper?
<asac> (ihad pastes from feisty and hardy ... those were just the conf.avail ones)
<[reed]> asac: ah, he's gone
<[reed]> yeah, AMO team is working on improving that
<[reed]> I can poke people if needed
<asac> bug 332992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332992 in fontconfig "fontconfig-config installs have accumulated obsolete config files that can lead to unpredictable results" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332992
<asac> [reed]: not needed. just wanted you input as he claimed amo as an example where contributing is blocked by unresponsive devs
<asac> for outsiders
<[reed]> s/devs/editors/
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> completely different group
<asac> yeah
<asac> but this was part of a broader complain that those folks having power and knowledge to apply changes/fixes/review usually dont look at outsiders
<asac> while giving folks with credits a higher prio
<asac> (which is normal imo)
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> of course could be improved. in the end i think he had a few unhappy experiences because he didnt know the right buttons/lists
<asac> and hence thinks that we dont care for outsiders
<emgent> asac: i have some question about firefox in hardy/intrepid about branding, have you little bit time ?
<emgent> s/question/questions/
<asac> emgent: ?
<fta> asac, cdbs now runs lintian if it's available
<asac> fta: hmm. i use debuild which runs it anyway
<fta> i wonder if i should bump gwibber once again
<fta> ubuntu3 ?
<BUGabundo> why?
<fta> because it has been rejected once again (twice)
<fta> arch all vs any
<BUGabundo> ah
<fta> i fixed the python 2.6 bug btw, but then they fixed python so the fix is no longer needed
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I saw
<BUGabundo> "they"= doko
<fta> yes
<fta> asac, what do you think?
<BUGabundo> that what happens when one reads all apt-changes
<fta> asac, ubuntu1 rejected twice, ubuntu2 still in the queue: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gwibber  should i name the fix ubuntu3 or 2 or 1?
<fta> maybe not 1 as 2 is still there
<asac> fta: ask seb
<asac> thought it didnt work with all
<asac> but maybe i mixed that up when looking
<asac> makes no sense to have it any though
<fta> seb only made the 1st review
<fta> well, i'll keep it open for now
<dtchen> bumping the version is always sane
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-22
<micahg> fta: sorry, it looks like I broke your local firefox 3.6 branch for the daily bot
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> are there any plans to get plugins like enigmail (updated upstream already AFAIK) and quickfile to work with the new TB? :-)
<asac> dholbach: hi ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the idea ;)
<asac> someone needs to go and squeeze the proper -dev files out of tbird
<asac> then make enigmail use a new build system ... ;)
<asac> is quickfile in the archive?
<asac> stupid question i guess
<asac> for quickfile it probably depends on whether there is a new upstream version available
<dholbach> quickfile is the best thing since sliced bread
<asac> heh
<dholbach> who would like to give a quick session about extension packaging for  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training ?
<kecsap> asac: are you here?
<sindhudweep> asac: you free for a bit now?
<eagles0513875> hey asac hope all is well
<asac> sure
<dholbach> who would like to give a quick session about extension packaging for  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training ? :-)
<directhex> asac, does the mozilla team have a native PPA, or only a normal one?
<asac> dholbach: bdrung is the best for that. he is not here atm
<asac> directhex: we have a native ppa for security staging
<dholbach> alrightie, I'll pester him when I see him agian :D
<asac> i can also do that together with him. but alone i wont do it ;)
<directhex> asac, ah. i was wondering whether my moonlight 2.1 package was liable to break on ARM, given it embeds its own copy of mono & all the recent meanderings around ARM stuff
<dholbach> asac: fine with me :)
<asac> directhex: we are not at universe yet ;) ... does it build?
<asac> dholbach: so lets wait ... he usually is around - not sure where he is atm
<directhex> asac, on amd64 and i386, sure. it's fine and happy for xulrunner 1.9.2
<asac> oh  ;)
<asac> directhex: does the current archive version build? or wasnt it reattempted since karmic?
<directhex> asac, whatever's in the archive is ancient (and doesn't embed mono)
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> directhex: ping me when we are in a3 freeze and when the builders are idle
<asac> i can put both in a native ppa t check
<asac> but dont want to occupy builders right now
<directhex> a3 freeze is pretty soon, no?
<asac> i guess we can check on wed again
<micahg> asac: thanks for uploading ff -ubuntu5
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: kenvandine: what's used by gwibber to show notifications? I haven't get the bubles in a while!
<kenvandine> BUGabundo_remote, look at your preferences
<kenvandine> it defaults to only showing notifications for mentions/replies
<BUGabundo_remote> aahhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo_remote> it should relepace my previous settings
<kenvandine> that wasn't a setting in the previous version
<BUGabundo_remote> done
<kenvandine> this is new
<BUGabundo_remote> notw to test it
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: so what exactly my new bug?
<kenvandine> i sent you a reply
<BUGabundo_remote> I dint undertand it
<kenvandine> initially you had the ca-certificates bug
<kenvandine> but the last pastebin you posted was different
<BUGabundo_remote> getting non-replie stuff from gwibber :DDD
<kenvandine> please file a bug about it and include the logs
<micahg> asac: any way I can get a crash course on linking libmozjs?
<kenvandine> logs are in ~/.cache/gwibber/
<micahg> asac: and thanks for spinning tb 3.0.1
<sebner> micahg: I just wanted to thank you for your quick update
<micahg> sebner: what did I do?
<micahg> sebner: TB3?
<sebner> micahg: yeah
<micahg> sebner: you're welcome, but thank asac for the upload as well :)
<sebner> micahg: I thought 3.0.1 will show up in the next week (I got that feeling because you answered "dunno")
<sebner> micahg: mighty asac knows my love for him ;-P
<micahg> I thought I said it was ready pending upload...
<sebner> micahg: I missunderstood then :=)
<micahg> sebner: np
<micahg> sebner: next trick it to get the -dev packages working while not slowing down everything else I'm doing....
<micahg> so that probably won't be for at least a week
<sebner> micahg: heh, I noticed .. for enigmail and that like right?
<micahg> sebner: yep
<micahg> I've been w/out enigmail for weeks now and I miss it :(
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: tried to get new logs from latest trunk, and can't reproduce anymore
<BUGabundo_remote> either fixed or needs a reboot to clean up stuff
<fta> hi
<asac> hi
 * fta is having some fun with html5, canvas, javascript, web2.0-like stuff
<asac> ;)
<fta> mouse handling is still as bad as 15 years ago, if not worse
<asac> mouse didnt change since then, right ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: sure it did. got a sensor instead of ball
<BUGabundo_remote> and scrolls
<fta> http://www.quirksmode.org/js/events_properties.html#button
<micahg> fta: sorry about the bot
<fta> micahg, what's the problem?
<micahg> it needs to be merged with .head
<micahg> I should have pushed another revision fixing the changelog
<micahg> instead of overwriting
<micahg> ff36.head
<fta> gasp, overwriting is never good, unless it's private branch
<micahg> I verified there were no new revisions
<micahg> but you're right, if it's not a quick goof, I should not do it
<asac> micahg: we hvae a 5 minutes rules ... and whatever is at risk of being picked up by the dailies must not be overwritten
<fta> d'oh! http://paste.ubuntu.com/381708/
<fta> it's been broken for that long!?
<fta> You have 1 extra revision(s):
<fta> You are missing 20 revision(s):
<micahg> asac: I know, I goofed, I'll be more careful
<micahg> asac: need to chat with you a little later
<micahg> gtg noe
<micahg> now
<fta> http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/
<fta> from http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/gravity/
<fta> http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/jscanvasbike/
<BUGabundo_remote> some on is having fun
<ccheney> asac: do you happen to know what DOLT is in webkit configure?
<ccheney> eg
<ccheney> # use dolt to speedup the build
<ccheney> DOLT
<ccheney> it seems to cause the build to fail for me
 * ccheney wonders if it is causing issues because it seems autoreconf failed
<ccheney> hmm it fails because it isn't seeing the extra m4 files apparently
 * ccheney wonders if this needs a newer autotools than what is in hardy :-\
<ccheney> new autoreconf fails even worse though, hmm :-\
 * ccheney ran just autoconf to see if that is enough to make it work
<ccheney> seems to work well enough
<dupondje> what package needs to be installed to have spelling support for Thunderbird 3 ?
<dupondje> what package needs to be installed to have spelling support for Thunderbird 3 ?
<dupondje> hmz sorry, xchat was doing weird :)
<ccheney> hmm gstreamer-app-0.10 is missing from hardy hopefully it works if i just remove it, heh
<micahg> asac: is my commit text ok? http://pastebin.com/f307f68ae
<asac> ccheney: no clue. if you dont find out i can look at the configure script
<asac> micahg: right. i think thats ok
<asac> double check if the nspr/ folder is really there
 * asac  has bad headaches from a noisy call ;)
 * asac drops out
<micahg> asac: k, I missed that when I committed it, yeah, it's nspr, not stable/nspr in 1.9.2
<ccheney> asac: its building ok so far by just removing the pkgconfig check for it
<asac> good
<ccheney> it should fail at some point due to the gtk bits missing but it still working ok for now
<asac> ccheney: working == running?
<ccheney> yea build it still running
<directhex> ccheney, dolt is some evil libtool component isn't it?
<ccheney> directhex: maybe so i saw a dolt.m4 file in the package
<ccheney> directhex: its working now after just reruning autoconf from lucid on it
<directhex> dolt is a component of libtool designed to cause ftbfs if you've ever said a harsh word about autohell then patched a .ac file
<ccheney> directhex: hehe
<fta> asac, micahg, ripps: hopefully, I fixed the bogus neverending -0ubuntu2 versions created by the bot after a release
<asac> fta: that would be awesome
<asac> fta: do we need to bump a few branches so it keeps building?
<asac> anyway ... have to take a break ... head is exploding
<fta> should not be needed
<fta> the fix is in place since yesterday, even if i've just committed it
<ccheney> asac: do you happen to know how to make the webkit build verbose?
<ccheney> is it just --disable-silent-rules ?
 * ccheney is trying that to see, webkit seems to take a very long time to build :-\
<ccheney> yipee that worked
<ccheney> or at least appears to, hopefully the errors will be more useful now
<ccheney> gah
<ccheney> soup is being too smart and copying bits on its own and then causes the build to fail
<ccheney> once i included some more headers i forgot in the Makefile.am it regenerated soup-enum-types.[ch] and included bits from those headers which in turn caused duplicates which caused the build to fail
 * ccheney has to determine how to make it work properly :-\
<ccheney> and for some reason it only copied two functions not all of them
<ccheney> asac: http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/libsoup2.4-backport.tar.bz2  can you look at that and see what is going on? it seems it is duplicating it, if i remove the original then it will obviously no longer duplicate it but then have no copies at all
<ccheney> asac: i am confused as to how to make that work properly
<asac> ccheney: what is the exact error you are getting?
<asac> ccheney: just dump the gio_enumtypes.* thing
<asac> you copied that even though it was a generated file in glib i guess
<asac> so now you have it twice
<asac> e.g. remove lla libsoup/gio-gioenumtypes.c
<ccheney> ok, i'll see how that goes
<ccheney> it didn't generate until i added the headers into the Makefile.am then it did
<asac> ccheney: remember to remove the .h also from glib-copy.h
<asac> right
<ccheney> looks like it worked just removing the .c file
 * ccheney removes them both and sees what happens
<asac> err
<asac> GType g_socket_family_get_type (void) G_GNUC_CONST;
<asac> #define G_TYPE_SOCKET_FAMILY (g_socket_family_get_type ())
<asac> why is that in the enumbs?
<asac> i think you need the headers till it seems
<asac> not sure if and where you have g_socket_family_get_type implemented
<ccheney> looks like the .h is needed
<ccheney> it is used by other bits
<ccheney> asac: it was defined in the .c file and that was the cause of duplication apparently
<asac> right
<ccheney> gsocketaddress and ginetaddress use it
<asac> yeah
<asac> its strange that this thing is as "SOUP_" in the soup header
<ccheney> so apparently i added the definition and didn't really need it since soup generated it automatically
<asac> but still defining a g_...type
<Staapaavandski> Erm, when I run the cmd to get firefox 3.6, there is no 3.6 in update manager, only 3.5....erm, what can I do? (I'm trying ubuntu for the first time)
<ccheney> asac: yea i don't understand how the autogeneration bit works but it looked weird to me too
<asac> Staapaavandski: just upgrade
 * ccheney is running webkit build now to see if that helped
<Staapaavandski> asac, all the packages?
<asac> Staapaavandski: the new package should take over whatever you have ... its called firefox (without version)
<asac> Staapaavandski: yes. just upgrade
<Staapaavandski> asac, ok I'll do that...
<ccheney> asac: that fixed it until another error in webkit complaining about a type for some reason, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/381868/
<ccheney> asac: as best as i can tell those are defined at the top of the same file
<ccheney> oh maybe its due to the fact i forgot to wrap it for c++
<asac> ack
<Staapaavandski> asac: It worked, thanks!! :) (but you knew that already :) )
<asac> lol
<asac> no problem
<asac> ccheney: yes, so use G_BEGIN_DECLS etc.
<ccheney> ok just did that, thanks :)
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: got it fixed ?
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: no
<Laibsch> And it seems I kind of forgot to ask my question here
<Laibsch> so, here it is
<Laibsch> I'm upgrading my hardy server to lucid.  xulrunner-1.9 refuses to decease: http://paste.debian.net/61026/  lucid has a newer version of libhunspell.  Have I hit a bug?  How do I get out of this situation?  I actually want to get rid of xulrunner-1.9.
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl
<ccheney> asac: adding the wrapper didn't seem to help resolve the issue but i might have other headers that still need it also
<ccheney> asac: it just moved the line number that it complained about
<ccheney> asac: its the same actual line of code though
<ccheney> _g_asyncns_query_t* _g_asyncns_res_query(_g_asyncns_t *asyncns, const char *dname, int class, int type);
<asac> _g_asyncns_t or _g_asyncns_query_t is probably not defined
<ccheney> they are both defined at the top as:
<ccheney> typedef struct asyncns _g_asyncns_t;
<ccheney> /** An opaque libasyncns query structure */
<ccheney> typedef struct _g_asyncns_query _g_asyncns_query_t;
<asac> ccheney: most likely the problem comes from before
<ccheney> ok, will look closer above
<micahg> Laibsch: I think that's a bug
<Laibsch> micahg: I agree
<Laibsch> I also found somebody else who reported it
<asac> 23:21 < asac> Laibsch: yeah. i think thats a bug
<asac> 23:21 < asac> file it
<micahg> heh
<asac> 23:22 < asac> i think you have to run ubuntu-bug update-manager or something
<Laibsch> bug 525621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525621 in xulrunner-1.9 "package xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.18+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525621
<micahg> asac: should we have transitional packages for xul19 and xul191 in xul192?
<Laibsch> I'm combing through the other reports to see if there are dupes
<asac> no
<asac> we want to get rid of all rdpeends and remove it from archive
<asac> for stable release its not yet known what to do
<asac> anyway ... out for today. head is exploding ;)
<asac> ttyt
<micahg> asac: k, night
<micahg> Laibsch: please subscribe me when you file it
<Laibsch> bug 525621 < micahg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525621 in xulrunner-1.9 "package xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.18+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525621
<Laibsch> Somebody else already filed it
 * ccheney comments out previous code line to see if it helps
<micahg> Laibsch: my guess is a bug in the removal script, but I'll have to look
<Laibsch> asac: thank you for repasting those lines.  Was I offline?  I don't see anything between 23:18 and 23:44.  irclogs.ubuntu.com hasn't caught up, yet.
<micahg> Laibsch: no, his connection dropped
<Laibsch> I see
<ccheney> maybe some headers are included that change depending on compiler flags :-\
<asac> i was offline
<Laibsch> my connection has been flakey the last days, too
<asac> my connectoin is worst ever
<asac> anyway ... now afk ;)
<Laibsch> there's a number of dupes already
 * ccheney thinks commenting out the offending line just worked
<ccheney> still doing the build but it seems to have gotten further
<ccheney> iirc that is supposed to be a private header so i just need to make it so
<Laibsch> Anybody recognize bug 417444 as being fixed some time during the karmic cycle?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417444 in xulrunner-1.9 "package xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417444
<Laibsch> I duped a number of reports to it
<micahg> Laibsch: your comment would be correct, same cause
<Laibsch> you mean for bug 525621 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525621 in xulrunner-1.9 "package xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.18+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525621
<Laibsch> u-a problem
<Laibsch> there is another one about some zero-length file
<micahg> Laibsch: I'll have to look at it later
<Laibsch> great
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> micahg: if this is a bug in xulrunner, you'll likely need to fix that in hardy.  My lucid installation won't have xulrunner, so a fix in a lucid-xulrunner package would be of no help for people like me.
<micahg> Laibsch: yeah, that's what I figure
<micahg> Laibsch: xulrunner still exists in lucid, just with fewer apps depending on it
<ccheney> grr it seems i need new gstreamer too :-\
<ccheney> i'll try karmic version of webkit maybe it will work without gstreamer-app
<asac> ccheney: cant you disable gstreamer in configure or something?
<asac> wouldnt be a feature regression over hardy-karmic
<ccheney> asac: i don't see an option to disable gstreamer
<asac> ccheney: video ... etc.
<asac> check in configure where its pulled in
<asac> maybe there you find a switch
<ccheney> ok will grep there and see :)
<ccheney> ah yea enable-video is probably it
<ccheney> yea you are right! thanks for the tip
<ccheney> i did the dumb grep configure --help output which didn't refer to gst at all
 * ccheney running another build, bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-23
<gnomefreak> has anyone gotten a bounce from one of y emails?
<gnomefreak> s/y/my
<gnomefreak> this bullshit migrater needs to not leave daily ~/.thunderbird-3.0 empty or atleast allow you to keep tb2 settings (only way to do this is to click decide later)
<gnomefreak> either way both should be allowed to be preserved instead of replaced
<ccheney> grr the karmic webkit causes problems when generating the enum file
<ccheney> it does: #include <webkit/@basename@>
<ccheney> oops!
<ccheney> forgot to substitue the basename for some stupid reason
<ccheney> there is another one in a different dir that seems right
<ccheney> hmm seems to be something to do with GNUmakefile.*
 * ccheney isn't sure how it happens though
<ccheney> i can't seem to make the thing reconf properly
<ccheney> asac: http://people.canonical.com/~ccheney/webkit-backport.tar.bz2  not sure what is causing this weirdness, its only in GNUmakefile.{am,in} but i don't see it anywhere else and can't determine how to fix it
<ccheney> asac: it will be done uploading in ~ 1m
<ccheney> asac: building it under karmic it substitutes the @basename@ for the filename it should be using
 * ccheney sees if he can determine why this is happening :(
<ccheney> ah i see something, probably nothing though, will see if this helps any
<ccheney> ah basename is a special glib-enum thing
<ccheney> er glib-mkenums
<ccheney> hmm so i have to rewrite that bit it seems, looks around to see how to do it for older glib
 * ccheney thinks he will try doing just the easy thing of backporting the current glib-mkenums (assuming that is easy)
<ccheney> seemed to be a fairly simple patch
<stefanlsd> anyone got any idea when / if xulrunner 1.9.2 will hit lucid?
<micahg> stefanlsd: well, soon
<micahg> just don't know exactly
<stefanlsd> hehe. k. whats it waiting on?
<micahg> testing in PPA?  I'm not sure
<micahg> stefanlsd: you can ask asac in a few hours...
<akaihola> In ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox, to get correct search engines in the search box, I still have to do "cd /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins;sudo rm common;sudo ln -s en-US common" after every update
<BUGabundo_remote> fta:  are you experiencing chromium showing the gtk top bars? even when disabled?
<asac> fta: 2010-02-23 07:42:26 WARNING     xulrunner-dev_1.9.1.9~hg20100222r26773+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy_amd64.deb: Version older than that in the archive.
<asac> +1.9.1.9~hg20100222r26773+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy <= 1.9.2.2~hg20100215r33583+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy
<asac> fta: should we bump to ubuntu2 to workaround this?
<asac> hmm
<asac> oh
<asac> we need to drop the -dev package from head
<asac> al right
<sindhudweep> asac: you there?
<asac> in #ubuntu-meeting ... really sorry.
<asac> i will upload asap
<sindhudweep> take your time!
<gnomefreak> !info firefox hardy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.18+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 120 kB
<gnomefreak> !info firefox karmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: abrowser is using firefox icon now or should it still be abrowser icon?
<gnomefreak> see bug 526291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526291 in firefox "abrowser menu entry has Firefox icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526291
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a bug, yes.
<gnomefreak> asac: if you want if i have time today/tomorrow i can look at it and fix it :)
<asac> if you want ;)
<gnomefreak> or not :( i cant grab any branches
<gnomefreak> checking with #bzr to see if it is me or not
<gnomefreak> we need a way to keep tb2 accounts when upgraded to tb3
<gnomefreak> without importing daily tb3 accounts. the only way to do this atm is click "decide later" but than it keeps poping up the import dialog
<asac> gnomefreak: there are three decisions
<asac> gnomefreak: press "import settings"
<gnomefreak> asac: and all import from tb3 daily
<gnomefreak> but doesnt keep 2.0 settings/accounts
<asac> gnomefreak: ... no "keep tbird 3 settings" ... or "import settings" ... the latter should mean you keep the tbird 2
<gnomefreak> only decide later will keep 2.0 accounts
<gnomefreak> asac: they both import from the daily tb3
<asac> shouldnt
<gnomefreak> and leave daily 3.0 empty
<asac> i dont see that in code
<asac> gnomefreak: ls -d ~/.thunder*
<asac> what do you get?
<gnomefreak> ok ill try again
<gnomefreak> /home/gnomefreak/.thunderbird  /home/gnomefreak/.thunderbird-3.0  << starting from clean 2.0 dir atm
<gnomefreak> asac: i want to use "import settings" right?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> the "migrater" or what ever is poping up this dialog says "Do you want to import your mail and other settings from {tb2}, replacing your settings from {tb3.0} beta
<gnomefreak> "
<gnomefreak> backing up the 2 dirs. before i do this again. i spent ~2 hours last night working on this
<gnomefreak> oh that worked better this time :) thanks
<gnomefreak> ok back to bzr/ssh problem
<gnomefreak> asac: ok tb2 was preserved however tb3 is empty  <<<not good at all
<gnomefreak> micahg: ^^
<micahg> gnomefreak: what  do you mean?
<asac> gnomefreak: tb3 dailies dont exist anymore
<asac> tb3 == tb2 now
<gnomefreak> micahg: tb2 -> tb3 keeps tb2 accounts however it empties daily tb3 accounts
<gnomefreak> asac: than there is no way to keep old tb dailies and tb2 accounts
<micahg> gnomefreak: it should offer you which one you want
<micahg> gnomefreak: you're saying you want to run dailies and prod TB3?
<gnomefreak> if i choose import it keeps tb2 accounts but drops the accounts in daily dir. if i choose the 1st option it takes my accounts from daily but does not keep 2.0 accounts
<micahg> gnomefreak: right
<micahg> the folder is still there
<gnomefreak> micahg: needs to be a way to add ALL accounts to it
<micahg> gnomefreak: not possible
<micahg> AFAIK
<micahg> we don't do that for FF either
<gnomefreak> micahg: right its abandoned. so you are telling me i have to add all 7 accounts from daily back to stable
<micahg> gnomefreak: which one are you using regularly?
<gnomefreak> micahg: daily
<micahg> so why not just choose daily?
<gnomefreak> the other one once a week or so
<micahg> asac: what do you say to all this ^^^
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's an extension to export settings and import...you could use that
<micahg> if it's all IMAP
<gnomefreak> pop
<gnomefreak> IMAP kept freezing on me
<micahg> ugh...I don't even think upstream supports merging profiles
<micahg> _Tsk_: does TB3 support merging profiles?
<_Tsk_> define merging
<micahg> _Tsk_: take accounts from a second profile and load it into the first
<_Tsk_> Not that I know of
<micahg> like if a user has a TB2 and TB3 profile, to merge one into the other
<_Tsk_> but I don't know everything
<_Tsk_> No we don't do that
<_Tsk_> so we probably don't suporte it
<micahg> thanks _Tsk_
<gnomefreak> i guess that means i have a lot of work to do
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: I know there an extension...
<gnomefreak> micahg: the one i got last week to get folders from one profile to another doesnt work
<akaihola> In ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox, to get correct search engines in the search box, I still have to do "cd /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins;sudo rm common;sudo ln -s en-US common" after every update
<mahfouz> micahg, thanks for fixing the default theme in daily builds
<micahg> mahfouz: no problem, it was debfx actually
<micahg> mahfouz: which bug was yours that reported it, I couldn't find it
<mahfouz> I was just gonna say
<mahfouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/500538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500538 in firefox-3.5 "button to change back to default personas in 3.6?" [Low,Triaged]
<micahg> mahfouz: thanks
<mahfouz> will you mark it fixed?
<micahg> mahfouz: duplicatge
<mahfouz> ah ok
<mahfouz> thx
<akaihola> it seems /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/common is a symlink to . (the current directory) in current ubuntu-mozilla-daily packages
<akaihola> should link to a locale directory instead; pointing it to en-US fixes the search box issue (only ask.com in search box, can't add google etc.)
<micahg> akaihola: which daily package are you running?
<gnomefreak> even importing 3.0 settings drops all filters :( and the extension doesnt work as it should
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's a separate filter extension export
<gnomefreak> micahg: i know i tried it last week
<akaihola> micahg: 3.6.2~hg20100221r33597+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> try upgrading to this 3.6.2~hg20100222r33601+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic
<micahg> oops
<micahg> w/out karmic
<akaihola> micahg: I will.
<micahg> akaihola: let us know if that fixes it
<akaihola> micahg: problem fixed, thanks!
<micahg> akaihola: great
<gnomefreak> asac: ill look at the icon bug tomorrow
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: nevermind micahg as it i guess
 * gnomefreak phone
<micahg> asac: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-February/030290.html
<asac> yeah. thats a mess
<asac> too bad really
<asac> micahg: have you tried builds that looked affected by the nspr thing?
<asac> retried
<micahg> asac: I tried one locally
<micahg> I have to repush xulrunner up to the PPA
<asac> yes
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=24585
<fta> i wonder how i can rate-limit the number of calls per second to given events
<fta> in javascript
<asac> fta: i would think that would be a engine feature
<asac> but i doubt it
<asac> makes any sense ... why?
<fta> i bind mousedown/mousemove/mouseup and trigger a redraw of my <canvas> on move & up
<fta> but that's too cpu intensive
<asac> you need to do the rate control in your javascript code i would think
 * asac lays down
<asac> headaches
<fta> got it, setInterval(draw, timer)
<fta> well, no, it's worse, it redraws even when nothing happens
<fta> crimsun, why is rhythmbox now taking 50% cpu to play a simple mp3?
<stefanlsd> fta: do u know if / when xul 1.9.2 will make lucid?
<fta> stefanlsd, nope, you should ask asac or micahg
<micahg> fta: bug 523949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523949 in gtk+2.0 "the csd changes make some desktop applications hog the cpu" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523949
<fta> fixed? hm, upgrading..
<fta> pfff
<fta> 227 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 379MB of archives.
<asac> crimsun: there?
<asac> crimsun: there is something like ALSA play period size
<asac> in twinkle
<asac> that is supposed to tweak the alsa card
<asac> however, it seems to not change a thing if i use that for alsa through pulseaudio
<asac> is there a way to set that from outside through pulse?
<asac> (background: i really get bad stuttering)
<fta> kenvandine, each time i reboot, gwibber crashes when the session re-opens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382456/
<fta> desktopcouch-service too
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382458/
<fta> jdstrand, profile="/usr/lib/firefox-3.7a2pre/firefox{,*[^s][^h]}" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/bin/scim"
<sebner> asac: fta : Is this a known issue that after resuming "suspend to ram" the firefox auto adress magic foo isn't working?
<jdstrand> fta: ok. that is in kde?
<fta> jdstrand, nope, gnome
<fta> sebner, no idea
<jdstrand> ah 'skim' is kde
<jdstrand> fta: how did you trigger that?
<asac> he uses scim
<sebner> fta: then the answer usually is "no, never heard of it" ^_^
 * sebner waves at jdstrand 
<sebner> jdstrand: mind pushing docky through NEW?
<jdstrand> o/
<fta> jdstrand, asac, each time i start ff, scim crashes on x64 (reeeaallly old bug)
<fta> micahg, thanks, cpu is better after the upgrade
<micahg> fta: np
<jdstrand> sebner: redocky> the sum for the orig.tar.gz did not match the upstream tarball, and there was nothing in the changelog as to why, so I rejected it yesterday (email sent to raof)
<sebner> jdstrand: I know, reuploaded 5 minutes ago ;)
<jdstrand> sebner: oh, it didn't hit the new queue yet I guess :)
<asac> fta: yeah i know ... curious, does chromium support input methods at all?
<jdstrand> (I just looked)
<sebner> jdstrand: LP says yes
<sebner> jdstrand: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue ?!?!
<jdstrand> cocoplum says no
<sebner> heh
<sebner> black magic
<jdstrand> oh wait, there it is
<sebner> :D
<jdstrand> ok, I'll look at it
 * sebner hugs jdstrand 
 * asac out again with bad headaches
<fta> asac, i can type in japanese in chromium, using scim as input method. works fine in 32bit
<sebner> asac: you know what mother would say :P
<jdstrand> fta: can you add this to the profile:
<jdstrand>   /usr/bin/scim ix,
<jdstrand> fta: then reload it with 'apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.7' and let me know if that fixes it for you?
<fta> jdstrand, i will, but as i no longer use firefox, it may take a while
<jdstrand> fta: well, I'll update the profile for 'ix', if it doesn't work out, we can use 'Ux'. thanks
<fta> well, i use it to test my html5 code, so maybe tomorrow
<jdstrand> that's cool, it'll be in tomorrow's daily
<fta> great
<jdstrand> (should be anyway, I just committed it)
<fta> asac, micahg: umd has lots of red :( same ones everyday
<micahg> fta: xul192 is waiting for upstream landing of a test patch
 * micahg checks the rest
<micahg> ff3.5 we stopped pushing
<micahg> ff3.6 doesn't exist anymore
<micahg> tb31 I need to fix...
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> I missed xul191 breaking
<micahg> xul191 apparently failed to upload
<micahg> and that's it
<micahg> fta: ^^^
<fta> maybe we should remove the old stuff then
<micahg> fta: k
<asac> i fixed 1.9.1 now
<asac> dropped xulrunner-dev ... we should keep building it
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> micahg: ^
 * asac out again
<fta> asac, please drop what needs to be dropped, i've lost track
<micahg> ah, I should've checked the build log...
<sebner> jdstrand: thanks!
<micahg> fta: firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.6
<jdstrand> sebner: sure! :)
<sebner> jdstrand: .. and I didn't need to tell you that slangasek agreed on not needing a FFe :D
<jdstrand> sebner: well, you had it in before FF so I made that call myself
<sebner> :d
 * sebner hugs jdstrand 
<jdstrand> :)
<kenvandine> fta, but later it works right?
<fta> kenvandine, seems like it, but it's ugly to see 2 or 3 apports on startup
<kenvandine> of course
<kenvandine> there are desktopcouch startup bugs
<kenvandine> being worked on
<kenvandine> but we can handle that more gracefully in gwibber
 * kenvandine will fix it tonight :)
<kenvandine> i hope
<kenvandine> just masking the problem... but we'll get the desktopcouch guys to fix it properly
<kenvandine> :)
<rbraupp> Ive messes up my firefox. It stopped working, I removed and installed but no luck. Help!
<micahg> rbraupp: what is the problem?  what version of firefox/ubuntu?
<rbraupp> ubuntu 9.1 firefox 3.5
<micahg> what specifically is the problem?
<rbraupp> michag: system pauses as if loading , but never flashes a screen
<rbraupp> michag: seems to die.
<micahg> rbraupp: firefox --safe-mode <-- see if that helps
<rbraupp> got a response then failed (seg fault
<rbraupp> glib warning g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<micahg> rbraupp: can you pastebin the result of: dpkg -l firefox\* xulrunner\*
<rbraupp> sure, one moment
<micahg> rbraupp: actually, add COLUMNS=200 to the beginning of that line
<rbraupp> ok
<rbraupp> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<rbraupp> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<rbraupp> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<rbraupp> ||/ Name                                         Version                                      Description
<rbraupp> +++-============================================-============================================-========================================================================================================
<rbraupp> ii  firefox                                      3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1       meta package for the popular mozilla web browser
<rbraupp> rc  firefox-2                                    2.0.0.19+nobinonly1-0ubuntu0.8.04.1          lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<rbraupp> un  firefox-2-gnome-support                      <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> rc  firefox-3.0                                  3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1              dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.0 -> firefox-3.5
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.0-branding                         <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.0-dom-inspector                    <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.0-gnome-support                    <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.0-venkman                          <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.1                                  <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.1-branding                         <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.1-dbg                              <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> un  firefox-3.1-gnome-support                    <none>                                       (no description available)
<rbraupp> ii  firefox-3.5
<rbraupp> DID I DO THAT PROPERLY?
<sebner> rbraupp: pastebin!
<micahg> !pastebin > rbraupp
<ubottu> rbraupp, please see my private message
<rbraupp> michag: nice tool the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/382534/
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> that should be right
<micahg> rbraupp: does firefox --safe-mode launch?
<rbraupp> michag: no. It gives the seg fault.
<micahg> rbraupp: can you create a new profile and try: firefox -ProfileManager
<rbraupp> firefox:9168
<rbraupp> michag: that worked! thanks a bunch..
 * micahg would like to figure out one day what corrupts a profile
<rbraupp> michag: So would I.
<ncrfgs> hi
<ncrfgs> I'm not using Ubuntu, but I'm trying to compile xulrunner
<ncrfgs> and googling I came across this page
<ncrfgs> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/30/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt
<ncrfgs> configure: error: --with-system-nspr and --with-nspr-libs/cflags are mutually exclusive.
<ncrfgs> I'm having the same problem
<ncrfgs> got any idea about where does that come from?
<ncrfgs> or how to fix it?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-24
<micahg> ncrfgs: use one flag or the other
<ncrfgs> I ahve used only one
<ncrfgs> I can't see anything like the second in the mozconfig I've used
<[reed]> asac: ping
<micahg> [reed]: anything I can help with?
<[reed]> micahg: network-manager question
<[reed]> specifically, VPN
<micahg> [reed]: nope :), sorry, maybe cyphermox can help?
<cyphermox> [reed] what is your question?
<cyphermox> or perhaps come  ask in #nm
<micahg> cyphermox: [reed] is one of our upstream mozilla contacts, so that's why he asked here
<crimsun> asac: we don't carry the necessary kernel patch to eliminate the stuttering.
<crimsun> fta: I'm 100% certain that symptom has nothing to do with pulse
<cyphermox> cool
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<gnomefreak> anyone have an update on how seamoney and lightning-sunbird are comming along?
<gnomefreak> oh and we are dropping *ubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> i need to reboot but can someone try going to a java site using 3.6.2~hg20100223r33605+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> let me know if you crash or not. be right back
<gnomefreak> anyone feel like sending me alot of emails? my email box seems to be weird
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: sure
<BUGabundo_remote> does your isp accept spam makerd level 3 ip?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: ubuntu.ase AT gmail DOT com
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh gmail , forget it :)
<BUGabundo_remote> sec
<BUGabundo_remote> why are you making it hard on me to read the email?
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> batch one done
<BUGabundo_remote> let me know whn I can send batch 2, gnomefreakm
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: ok ill check in a few
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: i only got one. maybe because the +#?
<BUGabundo_remote> on your email client?
<BUGabundo_remote> or web?
<BUGabundo_remote> it should have been multiple
<BUGabundo_remote> no prob
<gnomefreak> email client. since it is the problem i feel
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: 10 more
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: thanks checking
<gnomefreak> nope only got the 4 bug replies. let me check web
<gnomefreak> oh shit sorry wrog box lol. i got 12 thanks that should do it :)
<gnomefreak> im not seeing anywhere near as many as i used to. im now stumped
<BUGabundo_remote> errr
<BUGabundo_remote> as in you stop receving email?
<BUGabundo_remote> or your client is not processing them?
<BUGabundo_remote> tried IMAP and POP ?
<gnomefreak76> oh well damn
<BUGabundo_remote> got backlog gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> dont seem to
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-02-24 15:24:54) gnomefreak: im not seeing anywhere near as many as i used to. im now stumped
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-02-24 15:25:10) freenode: errr
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-02-24 15:25:17) freenode: as in you stop receving email?
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-02-24 15:25:24) freenode: or your client is not processing them?
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-02-24 15:25:29) freenode: tried IMAP and POP ?
<gnomefreak> yes using pop imap == freezing
<gnomefreak> i guess i will let that box go for a few days and see how many i get
<micahg> _Tsk_: has comm-central branched?  I see tests for comm-192, but no repo in hg.m.o
<_Tsk_> we haven't branched for released yet
<_Tsk_> I don't know what cc does
<_Tsk_> we have two trunks at the moment and too many people on trunk trunk instead of 192 trunk
<micahg> _Tsk_: is there a link to the branch for 192?
<_Tsk_> not yet
<micahg> is there a tag for it?  how is it defined?
<_Tsk_> the diff is how we build
<_Tsk_> and what cc we fetch
<micahg> k, well, maybe next week I'll try to fix our builds here...
<brunoscunha> asac: since the latest karmic update (gnome network manager among other updates) I've lost my wired connection. Since I haven't been able to get the wired connection back. It tries to connect and then says wired network disconencted
<fta> kenvandine, is there a list somewhere of the apps that will get Indicator Applet support? or at least, those users requested
<fta> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/383148/
<jdstrand> fta: k, I'll look at it
<jcastro> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=indicator-application
<fta> jcastro, thanks
<fta> i see liferea and tucan are not there, too bad
<BUGabundo_remote> woot https://chrome.google.com is down
<jcastro> fta: anyone is welcome to file bugs and tag them (and also work on them)
<fta> jcastro, i don't have time, that's why i'm not willing to file those bugs
<fta> time + "to do it myself"
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> fta: tbh it's been tough getting the stuff on the CD even finished.
<jcastro> fta: perhaps after gnome(hopefully) accepts it as a blessed dep
<fta> hm
<fta> i like the concept, but it's still buggy, like it doesn't work to hide a window on x64
<fta> and it forces me to change old habits
<fta> :P
<fta> i find it also two wide. 3 indicator icons are widers than 4 tray icons
<fta> too wide
<fta> lol
<jcastro> I have someone looking at the bugs
<jcastro> the too wide bit you'll have to ask on the ayatana mailing list
<fta> ayatana?
<fta> jcastro, filed bug 527267 instead
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527267 in indicator-application "Application Indicators too wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527267
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> what is that bird?
<fta> tucan
<jcastro> fta: I know it's a tucan, I mean what app?
<fta> jcastro, tucan :)
<fta> !info tucan
<ubottu> tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<jcastro> wow that's cool
<fta> lol http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=35639
<BUGabundo> asac: what did you do with network !??
<BUGabundo> I got no DHCP
<BUGabundo> even when doing it manually :(
<ccheney> asac: i think i got webkit working, suprisingly easily, it didn't even seem to require any gtk bits which i think seems odd
<ccheney> asac: moving on to epiphany maybe something will show up then
<ccheney> asac: perhaps the gtk stuff was only needed for video related bits
<ccheney> i still need fix up the symbols though makeshlibs threw a fit
 * ccheney hopes him adding the stuff in the patch makeshlibs spat out works
<ccheney> hmm need to do soup-gnome now which requires libproxy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-25
<ccheney> ok now at the point of needing soup-gnome bits enabled in soup
<ccheney> so have to figure out libproxy build it and see if i can get soup-gnome to work
<ccheney> yipee libproxy was straight forward rebuild after backporting webkit :)
 * ccheney hopes soup-gnome is as well
<ccheney> erm hmm this is weird
<ccheney> its claiming missing proxy symbols
 * ccheney verifies he didn't break something wrt to proxy in soup
<ccheney> ah yea i had to comment it out in configure before
<ccheney> wow that was easy :)
<ccheney> isn't quite sure what to do to get it in the archive since its not setup to bootstrap
<ccheney> i'll worry about that later
<ccheney> ok that fixed the epiphany-browser complaint about soup
 * ccheney is seeing weird errors :-\
<ccheney> it can't find g_strdup for some reason which is already in hardy glib
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question i was helping out by doing some dev work with the team and i was wondering if i backed up my .ssh folder and i still have the ssh key active on launc h pad do i need to copy just the .ssh key to my home folder?
<ccheney> doh i know what i screwed up, ugh
<ccheney> yep fixed the problem, heh
<gnomefreak> asac: what is you ident user name?
<gnomefreak> nevermind i found it
<gnomefreak> you cant compress mp3s right? compress as in change the size to smaller like you can with files right?
<gnomefreak> !info firefox karmic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.5): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: we are upstream ubufox correct?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> than its not ubufox but keyboard mapping? :(
<gnomefreak> i commented on bug 319410 but i will log back into email so it send it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319410 in ubufox ""Cancel" button has no keyboard shortcut associated with it" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319410
<gnomefreak> ok i posted it from web page rather than email
<gnomefreak> let me know what you think or comment on the above bug
<gnomefreak> coffee run
<kecsap> asac: hi. can I reassign to me bug 123713 - package description needs rewrite? - also can you review at least the branch lp:~csaba-kertesz/ubufox/lp452948 because I can work on one or two bugs after it is merged.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123713 in ubufox "package description needs rewrite" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<gnomefreak> kecsap: i just commented on the above bug about the cancel, key mapping and i will add another comment since i forgot in my last post.
<fta2> asac, xul 1.9.2 still red
<gnomefreak> kecsap: feel free to assign yourself to the bug as long sa you will/are working on it.
<gnomefreak> oh ok i see that some of the firefox's are cap.
<kecsap> gnomefreak: micah told me to check that issue in the upstream bugzilla. but for sure, it is not an ubufox problem
<gnomefreak> kecsap: ther eis no upstream source until we find out the package. that is why i asked about windows nad other things that use that cancel key map
<gnomefreak> kecsap: where is your branch for the description fix? you only have 3 branches and dont see that one you posted above
<kecsap> gnomefreak: I do not have any branch for the description fix because the bug 123713 is assigned to asac and wanted to ask him if I can reassign it to me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123713 in ubufox "package description needs rewrite" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123713
<gnomefreak> kecsap: if you want  to fix it i dont see any reason not to assign it to yourself and make branch and ask for a merge
<gnomefreak> well i think i found the problem.
<gnomefreak> i cant send emails and still not getting all of them. i hate to restart all over again :(
 * gnomefreak gone for smoke
<kecsap> gnomefreak: I do not see any problem also, but asac is the assignee. I assigned a back to me last week and got the comment from micah to ask the assignee all the time before reassigning. :)
<kecsap> ...a bug to me....
<gnomefreak> kecsap: ah i wonder why
<gnomefreak> IIRC he is on lunch
<kecsap> gnomefreak: because if a bug is assigned to somebody then probably the assignee works on that, even if the status of the bug is not in progress. I think it is straightforward.
<kecsap> gnomefreak: I do not agree with you that the bug 503782 is not a dup of 123713. where did you read that 123713 is about a typo? it is about rewriting the package description. 503782 also asks for more detailed description.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503782 in ubufox "No one anywhere knows what it does nor is there documentation" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503782
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/123713/comments/26  kecsap that has nothing to do with description
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123713 in ubufox "package description needs rewrite" [Low,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> ok i miss read a few comments
<gnomefreak> marking back to dup now
<gnomefreak> fixed
<kecsap> ok, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> kecsap: np
<kecsap> gnomefreak: when did asac go for lunch and I can expect him back?
<gnomefreak> kecsap: not sure but i think it is around his lunch time
<gnomefreak> or maybe not :(
<gnomefreak> asac: you here?
<kecsap> gnomefreak: what about the bug of the shortcut of the cancel button?
<gnomefreak> kecsap: that needs to be assigned to the corrct package. If it happens outside of Ubuntu than it cant be ubufox
<gnomefreak> having email issues so if you comment i didnt get it
<gnomefreak> give me a sec
<kecsap> gnomefreak: because the cancel button does not have shortcut under WinXP/Hungarian version of Firefox 3.6 for me, it should be something core thing in the firefox itself.
<kecsap> at least the ubufox is not the appropriate place to hack it for ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> most likely however it needs to be tested with other apps
<kecsap> but I am not 100% sure
<gnomefreak> that way we can prove its firefox not something else
<kecsap> I have not have time to check the plugin finder dialog codes in firefox.
<kecsap> so far
<kecsap> you refer with other apps to other mozilla apps like thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> plgin finder in Ubuntu is ubufox
<gnomefreak> that not mozilla apps as well (other browsers) konq. epiphany ect...
<gnomefreak> example of other apps, anything witha  cancel button
<kecsap> ok
<gnomefreak> i know firefox comes with its own but i think we made ours to use ubufox for most if not all
<kecsap> ok, now I go to home...
<kecsap> bye
<gnomefreak> bye
<gnomefreak> micahg: 3.6 transition for Karmic? is it happening
<gnomefreak> micahg: trelayne was asking about it. since you are the main FF person atm i ask you ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, eventually
<trelayne> thanks... gnomefreak . micahg, so do I have to install it manually?
<gnomefreak> trelayne: ^^^
<gnomefreak> trelayne: no it will be upgraded like any package
<micahg> trelayne: PPA right now, archive later
 * gnomefreak forgot about stable PPA
 * micahg dented about it last night
 * ddecator saw that
 * gnomefreak missed it
<trelayne> PPA ?
<micahg> trelayne: see topic
<trelayne> My concern is mostly about making sure that I can migrate my extensions, generally my profile info
<trelayne> oh thanks!
<micahg> trelayne: always good to have a backup when upgrading
 * micahg had no issues, but others have
<trelayne> ok so it should be as simple as copying over my profile directory.... thanks!
 * gnomefreak gone for meeting
<micahg> trelayne: for a backup, yes
<trelayne> yes.. cool! Thanks again !
<micahg> asac: for FTBFS rebuild in PPA with no source changes, can I just retry the build or should I bump version (NSPR thing)
<asac> micahg: just retry
<micahg> asac: k
<ccheney> ugh i have private variables that already existed in old gtk in the new bits that want to use new parts of them :-\
<eagles0513875> hey asac and micahg
<eagles0513875> :) can i ask you guys a question re bzr ssh key that i have on lp
<micahg> eagles0513875: why not ask in #launchpad?
<eagles0513875> micahg: will do hope to come back to helping u guys soon now that i have dual boot dev partition :)
<ccheney> grr the gtk bits cascade quite a bit too, at least i know how to make them work now after working on glib
<ccheney> actually it seems it was another bug it just looked like the private issue
<trelayne> micahg,  a little problem, I'm not running Karmic yet, so  add-apt-repositor isn't available to me. Is there another way to add the stable version?
<micahg> trelayne: instructions are on the PPA page...
<trelayne> ok thanks
<micahg> hmmm..I guess there's no room for that in topic
<micahg> trelayne: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<trelayne> thanks!
<fta> micahg, asac:  xul 1.9.2 still red
<micahg> fta: yes, we have to wait for upstream to land the test patch in m-c before adding it I think
<fta> micahg, ?? why, the issue is not upstream related
<micahg> fta: I think that's what asac told me...
<micahg> if I'm wrong, I can add it tonight
<fta> micahg, it's a tar issue. the fix looks trivial to me
 * micahg checks the latest ftbfs
<fta> just add --exclude=\*.orig
<micahg> fta: hmmm..maybe I was wrong about the error...
 * micahg needs to pay better attention to the error message
<micahg> fta: I'll test build on my way to work
<fta> excellent
<fta> just be careful about the parameters order, tar is weird
<micahg> fta: but I'm worried about if we need to make more fixes to xul192 before release, can we still merge in changes below this or does this not matter with the upstream revision
<fta> this workaround is unrelated, it should work even with older revisions
<micahg> k
<kecsap> asac: are you here now?
<ccheney> asac: question for you
<ccheney> asac: i have some bits i need to backport that modify the private data structures for parts of gtk, afaict that should be ok (i think?), but it seems to mean i would need to make the changes directly in gtk+2.0
<ccheney> asac: meaning the private data structures are already there but they are missing members
<jcastro> fta: sigh I always forget where your daily build scripts are
<fta> jcastro, lp:drobotik
<fta> jcastro, https://edge.launchpad.net/drobotik
<jcastro> thanks!
<fta> jcastro, any particular reason?
<jcastro> fta: I wanted to pass it along to the mono-a11y guys who just set up a PPA
<fta> good
<asac> ccheney: what private data member is that?
<ccheney> eg GtkIconInfo
 * ccheney thinks we would be best off just merging all backport bits into glib/gtk that don't actually break abi
<ccheney> but at least some of the things seem very hard to backport without putting them directly into glib/gtk
 * ccheney has to go rest for a bit, meds wipe me out :(
<asac> ccheney: what features of gtk_icon_info are needed?
<asac> often you can also rewrite the code that uses that a bit
<BUGabundo> boas noutes
<ccheney> asac: yea will have to look at it closer to see if i can work around it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-26
<micahg> [reed]: so, is there going to be a 3.0.19?
<[reed]> most likely
<[reed]> I don't think it's been completely decided
<[reed]> but there's a good chance
<micahg> wow, ok
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<BUGabundo_work> asac: going crazy here! i can not get any dhcp working!
<BUGabundo_work> two days without proper networking in my lappy
<vish> anyone know how to copy history from one firefox profile to another? or atleast where the history is stored?
<BUGabundo_work> vish: its an mislq db file
<BUGabundo_work> history.db maybe
<vish> hmm..
<BUGabundo_work> BUT PLEASE
<BUGabundo_work> do it with FF close!
<vish> yeah :)
 * vish needs history for awesome bar to work properly ;)  else seems like he has memory loss
<BUGabundo_work> try places.sqlite
<BUGabundo_work> vish: i know the felling
<BUGabundo_work> using 3 diff PCs and 5 diff browsers
<BUGabundo_work> is making me CRAZY
<BUGabundo_work> vish: and urlclassifier3.sqlite
<vish> hehe , this was the main reason , i was only upgrading ff for a long time ;)
 * vish tries replacing files
<BUGabundo_work> make backups of those profile
<BUGabundo_work> use weave to keep them in sync
<vish> \o/
<vish> BUGabundo_work: its places.sqlite ...  thanks :)
<vish> hmm , that changes the bookmarks too :(
<BUGabundo_work> its all into one
<vish>  FF allows backup and restore of bookmarks alone , but not for history :s
<vish> there was a bug in the bookmarks which was the main reason i moved to a new profile :(
<vish> well , i'll be like the guy from Memento ;)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: can you please pastebin the full iso script?
<BUGabundo_work> nope
<BUGabundo_work> not on my pc
<BUGabundo_work> nor  can i access it due to DHClient bug :(
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: ok
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: but its so darn easy
<BUGabundo_work> just $ zsync URL
<BUGabundo_work> :D
<BUGabundo_work> all i did was crawl all isos zsync urls as echo to that file
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: im more concered of the first part. i will post in a sec
<BUGabundo_work> what 1st part?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: this whole part in this section "ionice" also the "do"
<asac> BUGabundo_work: downgrade to archive version
<asac> the ppa needs a newer dhcp client
<BUGabundo_work> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo_work> now u tell me :(
<BUGabundo_work> two days with so much to do, lost :(
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: oh i think you are thinking of an entirely diff script
<BUGabundo_work> that one was cwillu that made for me, one year ago
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: here is the one i have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384307/
<BUGabundo_work> when he looked at my previous script and though he must fix it
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: right
<BUGabundo_work> thats version 2
<gnomefreak> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> i'm now on a semi-work-in-progress version 3
<BUGabundo_work> i no longer use rsync
<BUGabundo_work> but zsync instead
<BUGabundo_work> no longer requires manual md5
<BUGabundo_work> yeah, i may need to pick back on that one and hack it a bit to use zsync links
<BUGabundo_work> right now its more of a manual thingy, aka copy paste
<BUGabundo_work> works fine, since its all in 4 diff dirs
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: ok
<BUGabundo_work> the only thing i need to automate is ionice those process, cause zsync is WAY TOO MUCH heavy in IO
<gnomefreak> not even sure why "do_download" was used
<BUGabundo_work> bug 521782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521782 in zsync "[wishbug] zsync should run ioniced" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521782
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: well, cwillu made it a cycle to go around the list of isos
<BUGabundo_work> but u have ALL comented
<BUGabundo_work> ehe
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: all but alternative line. im not sure if i uncomment both live and alternate if it will grab both in one run
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: if all u want is ONE iso, or even two, do it like this:
<BUGabundo_work> $ sudo ionice -c 3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/lucid-alternate-i386.iso.zsync -O /home/gnomefreak/downloads/iso_downloads/lucid-alternate-i386.iso
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: than i can drop "do_download" and use zsync in its place?
<BUGabundo_work> typo
<BUGabundo_work> $ sudo ionice -c 3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/lucid-alternate-i386.iso.zsync -o /home/gnomefreak/downloads/iso_downloads/lucid-alternate-i386.iso
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: u can use ONLY this line
<BUGabundo_work> simple hey ?
<BUGabundo_work> even stupidier bashism
<gnomefreak> so MD5SUMS was dropped?
<BUGabundo_work> $ cd /home/gnomefreak/downloads/iso_downloads/; sudo ionice -c 3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/lucid-alternate-i386.iso.zsync ; sudo chown gnomefreak.gnomefreak -R .
<BUGabundo_work> nope, still there
<BUGabundo_work> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/MD5SUMS
<BUGabundo_work> $ cd /home/gnomefreak/downloads/iso_downloads/; sudo ionice -c 3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync ; sudo chown gnomefreak.gnomefreak -R .
<BUGabundo_work> for Live gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hmmmm looks like you dropped a few lines in the above and changed just about everthing
<BUGabundo_work> yea
<BUGabundo_work> i told it was a new script in the works
<BUGabundo_work> so just change the download line to use zsync instead of rsync
<BUGabundo_work> and upgrade the URLs to point to zsync link
<BUGabundo_work> remove the md5sum
<gnomefreak> ok thanks ill work on it a bit later i hope.
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> keep me posted on the improves
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: ok. when you are able please send me the new script so i can upgrade mine incase the changes dont work
 * gnomefreak never gonna have coffee this morning :(
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: not so soon. no free time
<BUGabundo_work> as i said, i've just been using copy paste of zsync urls
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: that is fine
<BUGabundo_work> i wrote more in our little chat about this, then i did at home
<BUGabundo_work> :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_lunch: when you get a minute can you let me know if this is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/384341/
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: no its not!
<BUGabundo_work> oh wait... u comment out some stuff
<BUGabundo_work> let me read it all
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: this one is what u problaly want
<BUGabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384367/
<BUGabundo_work> but it wont be click and forget
<BUGabundo_work> since you are required to enter SUDO pass
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: thanks i will try
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: ionice: execvp failed: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> ionice: execvp failed: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> lucid-alternate_zsync.isoupdate.sh: 13: do_download: not found
<gnomefreak> that is when i try to run it
<BUGabundo_work> thats NOT my script!
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: just renamed
<BUGabundo_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384367/
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: same as http://paste.ubuntu.com/384367/
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: this is what i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/384373/
<gnomefreak> on and the rest do_download that i have commented out
<gnomefreak> i shoudl drop the do_* and use zsync only?
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: just replace with mine!
<BUGabundo_work> its all u need!
<BUGabundo_work> its the FULL script for both alternate and live isos
<gnomefreak> oh
<BUGabundo_work> for *daily* ubuntu images
<gnomefreak> here is the script and the output when i ran it http://paste.ubuntu.com/384377/
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: ^^
<gnomefreak> opps :( hold on
<gnomefreak> i guess it helps to have zsync installed :(
<BUGabundo_work> WTH
<BUGabundo_work> eheh
<gnomefreak> ok lets see what happens now
<gnomefreak> much better :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: thanks i will run them fully today/night
<gnomefreak> or when i get a minute
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: remember: its not unamanged! needs user input for sudo. or u remove the sudo from the bash, and sudo it when running
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: sudo is fine with me
<gnomefreak> ok i think i found out that im not getting mozilla bugs from LP just not sure why
<gnomefreak> is anyone else not getting mozilla bug mail?
<asac> bdrung: hey ... yofrankie ;) ... it doesnt play
<asac> bdrung: it ends with "no joystick" ... and also i see on the console that its looking for CDROM
<bdrung> asac: it doesn't?
<asac> any idea?
<bdrung> no
<asac> all data files should be there?
<asac> yofrankie-bge i am starting
<asac> any info you need?
<bdrung> i have to test it myself and for that i have to start lucid (karmic has no 3D)
<bdrung> asac: i will test it myself and then i may need more infos
<gnomefreak> how do i find the upstream bugs i commented on or even reported. only 2 show up in reported
<asac> oh
<asac> bdrung: i disabled shaders and that starts now
<asac> bdrung: good. can i display fps somehow?
<bdrung> dunno
<gnomefreak> glxgears?
<gnomefreak> or not
<bdrung> asac: btw, i haven't played it yet :) the testing was done by others.
<gnomefreak> lol little box with spinning gears shows up
<gnomefreak> glxgears |grep fps opens that box
<directhex> how close is xulrunner-dev 1.9.2?
<asac> directhex: have to talk to micah today to see where we stand
<directhex> k
<asac> next week we get more power ;)
<gnomefreak> more power?
<asac> another great guy working on mozilla ;)
<asac> THE HOPE
<gnomefreak> ah
<mconnor> asac: does that mean stuff will get upstreamed sanely? like the KDE support? :)D
<asac> mconnor: the kde support looked quite well here. i can ensure that its getting split up in a few patches for bugs and gets up
<mconnor> good good
<mconnor> there's a dep chain of bugs on file already
<asac> suse doesnt do that?
<asac> mconnor: right i found that
<asac> not sure if those bugs will match all patches ... but we will try to reuse them as much as possible
<mconnor> that was the plan, but needs someone with more time than wolfgang, I think
<asac> yeah. but i thought the guy who did the patches (which wasnt wolfgang) would have been the best candidate ;)
<asac> anyway, its fine for us to split it up
<asac> bug 514254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514254 in upx-ucl "[arm] needs porting to thumb2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514254
<asac> bug 514253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514253 in qt4-x11 "[arm] needs porting to thumb2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514253
<asac> bug 514257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514257 in xine-lib "[arm] needs porting to thumb2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514257
<gnomefreak> asac: suse did patch for QT IIRC
<gnomefreak> i say we drop arm too many damn problems if you ask me
 * gnomefreak adds person to my "watch list"
<gnomefreak> oh i think i fixed my no LP mozilla bugs problem
<asac> bug 507416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507416 in linux-fsl-imx51 "CONFIG_NEON=y causes platform lockups with certain application/platform combinations" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507416
<asac> bug 507503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507503 in linux-mvl-dove "VFP/NEON state is not preserved around signal handlers, causing state corruption between user processes" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507503
<asac> bug 499881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499881 in linux-fsl-imx51 "usb storage with ext4 does not work in lucid on imx51 hardware (dup-of: 515023)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515023 in udev "ATA pass-through commands preventing external HDD to be mounted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515023
<gnomefreak> ok either you are working very fast or you like the bot ;)
<gnomefreak> ok good he left
<gnomefreak> asac: you didnt have to stop
<gnomefreak> asac: are we supporting addons from mozilla site?
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<micahg> I would say depends on the addon
<asac> gnomefreak: no we dont support addons from mozilla site ;)
<gnomefreak> i asked for a list im not sure what "several" means when he said it
<asac> depens on its popularity a bit
<asac> if it breaks us, but not upstream builds we care
<asac> yes.
<gnomefreak> he has some of ours and upstreams. greasemonkey is one he mentioned
<micahg> asac: what about something like firebug that's tracked in bmo?
<gnomefreak> i dont think picking a choosing is a great idea
<gnomefreak> that can only come back and bite us
<micahg> well, if it's tracked in bmo, it's more of a core mozilla addon
<micahg> asac: what do you think of bug 469752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 469752 in firefox-3.5 "firefox,3.5/3.6 startup-notification bug" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469752
<directhex> asac, pending xulrunner-dev 1.9.2, do you want to import my moonlight package from the ~moonlight-team ppa?
<micahg> directhex: I can do that...
<micahg> directhex: ah, you have a special PPA :)
<directhex> micahg, yeah, i uploaded a LOT of garbage whilst testing
<micahg> directhex: done
<micahg> directhex: thanks
<directhex> woo
<directhex> micahg, i want to upload an ubuntu1 for monodevelop which enables support for moonlight development. it introduces a new binary package, monodevelop-moonlight, with a binary depends on one of the packages in moon 2.1.
<micahg> directhex: I would suggest staging in your ppa
<micahg> asac: after lunch, I'm going to try to port prism today
<micahg> s/port/prepare
<micahg> fta: prism has 1.0~b2 in the bzr changelog, but 1.0b3+svn in the daily changelog, if I continue with 1.0~b3 will it break the daily?
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> network-manager-gnome will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> libnm-util1 will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> network-manager-pptp will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> network-manager will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> libnm-glib2 will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> modemmanager will be downgraded
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^
<BUGabundo> hope that's fine
<BUGabundo> micahg: your poor counter part is complaining he is getting replies meant to you :D
<micahg> BUGabundo: ??
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> really
<BUGabundo> gwibber:/read?msg=9693564502-4925aca919f7b516cf6a6658bdbf4f80-responses
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> https://twitter.com/micahg/statuses/9693564502
<micahg> heh
<micahg> identi.ca FTW :)
<BUGabundo> StatusNet
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: is anything that can be done so copying gwibber reply links, uses the real LINK and not that strange thing above?
<micahg> BUGabundo: k, StatusNet FTW!
<BUGabundo> micahg: wanna reply to him?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> make him even more confused?
<micahg> nah, how?
 * micahg isn't on twitter
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/micahg
<BUGabundo> eheh told him about 'that'
<BUGabundo> micahg: NO AVATAR?
<BUGabundo> how can you !!!!!
<micahg> BUGabundo: I need a good picture :)
<BUGabundo> pick one
<BUGabundo> http://images.google.pt/images?q=micahg
<micahg> how's that?
<micahg> BUGabundo: ^^
<BUGabundo> I guess you need to loose weight :D
<BUGabundo> fta: you got the new bug for all the SNAPS?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-27
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, dunno... best to file a bug and we'll see what ryan says
<BUGabundo> okay
<ddecator> what's the bug?
<BUGabundo> (2010-02-26 22:45:12) freenode: kenvandine: is anything that can be done so copying gwibber reply links, uses the real LINK and not that strange thing above?
<BUGabundo> (2010-02-26 22:43:49) freenode: gwibber:/read?msg=9693564502-4925aca919f7b516cf6a6658bdbf4f80
<BUGabundo> ddecator: ^^^^
<ddecator> BUGabundo, so wait, are you trying to copy a link in a gwibber post?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> the Reply To link
<ddecator> are you using the gwibber ppa?
<BUGabundo> of course
<ddecator> sorry, i'm just a little confused as to what exactly you're trying to copy...
<BUGabundo> open gwibber
<ddecator> done
<BUGabundo> go to ANY think that links
<BUGabundo> not URL
<BUGabundo> just underline stuff in gwibber
<ddecator> k
<BUGabundo> like an user nick
<BUGabundo> or client app
<BUGabundo> or time dated
<BUGabundo> right click, select COPY, now past it
<BUGabundo> what do you see?
<BUGabundo> I see gwibber:/read?msg=1981774-9beaf831b48cea8bfd7fb50d11a44c03-receive
<ddecator> i see whatever i copied...
<BUGabundo> keep trying :D
<BUGabundo> you are not doing it right
<BUGabundo> :p
<ddecator> keeps working for me, haha, but you can look at filing a bug, it's definitely still in development
<BUGabundo> copy something like "4 minutes ago"
<ddecator>  (25 minutes ago)
<ddecator> aha!
<ddecator> you're copying the link location ;)
<ddecator> i used ctrl+c
<ddecator> using a right-click only allows you to copy the link location
<BUGabundo> right
<e-jat> my chromium + ff 3.6.x can view java applet .. can someone help me ?
 * e-jat brb .. trying to reinstall the icedtea .. hope it works
<mahfouz> hey guys, silly question
<mahfouz> with the new message summary thread view in tb3, can i have it so it displays it upside down
<mahfouz> would be more useful to display latest mail first
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea why flash has a nasty memory leak in npviewer.bin
<eagles0513875> there is a bug filed yet it seems like its been around for at least the last 3 or so releases before karmic
<BUGabundo> boas meninos
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-02-28
<crimsun> if you want to ummute, just mute :-)
<crimsun> -ECHANNEL
<ddecator> anyone here know much about how firefox saves webpages locally?
<cwillu>  V                                      B N  M ,
<cwillu> mm,,,nnn
<cwillu> sorry, keyboard troub,e
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-21
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Can someone here make the amd64 firefox-4.0 green again? Thanks!
<magcius> chrisccoulson, micahg: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64803704/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.firefox-4.0_4.0~b12~hg20110220r62890%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> magcius: thanks, will take a look in a bit, trying to get the latest 3.6 builds uploaded
<micahg> magcius: you're welcome to fix it and make a merge proposal if you like
<fta2> chrisccoulson, hi, still on holidays?
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - not today :)
<chrisccoulson> i just took a single day on friday
<fta2> oh
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i'd appreciate some help with breakpad, I read your patch, looks you're mastering it ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, i'll take a look at that later. hopefully i can figure out what's going on with chromium too :)
<chrisccoulson> working on breakpad is "interesting", as you have quite a lot of restrictions on what you can do in a crashed application ;)
<fta2> chrisccoulson, i guess it's even worse with chromium and its sandbox
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i guess so
<chrisccoulson> you can't trust anything in the address space of a crashed application, which means you can't do things such as calling functions from external libraries (including libc)
<chrisccoulson> which is fun ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good morning
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg, how are you?
<micahg> fta2: for some reason, my armel box is still running the chromium build started almost 24 hours ago
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fine, I was wondering, do you generate a new tarball for firefox on hardy/karmic since the source package is different, or do you just modify the tarball (renaming)
<fta2> micahg, oh, really? how far is it?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i just rename it ;)
<micahg> doesn't seem to be too far, just using 2.8GB so far
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I wanted to check to be safe, everything except those 2 are uploaded
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool. you have to also make sure the top-level folder is named correctly once it's extracted, so you have to rename that too
<fta2> micahg, the worse part is linking the binary, takes ages and lots of ram
<chrisccoulson> but it's quicker than creating different tarballs ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but sparc builds seem broke, can you check with the LOSAs when they start their day (i'm technically off today)
<micahg> fta2: yeah, I'm already hitting swap (only 512MB RAM)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the sparc ones always seem to fail anyway. i wouldn't worry about those too much
<chrisccoulson> i don't think sparc has had one of these updates for ages ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they were working at some point :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how was your extended weekend
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, it wasn't too bad thanks. we stayed around a friends house on friday evening
<chrisccoulson> and ate way too much food!
<micahg> nice
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, that should do it, all the builds are queued now, now we play the waiting game to see what the release plans for the week are :)
<gnomefreak> i need a command to test sound in gnome-terminal, also for some reason if i add minefield to the launcher(unity) it doesnt work but if i launch it any other way it works fine
<gnomefreak> can someone please open g-t and see if the folling command plays a sound, maverick or natty(classic or default) echo -e "\a"
 * gnomefreak needs a smoke
<gnomefreak> anyone running natty "ubuntu desktop edition"(unity) that can test if you can add minefield to the launcher panel and have it work? for some reason in the last week or so it stopped working so i removed it and keep adding it to test. running minefield on its own from terminal or applications menu it fails to load
<gnomefreak> also on a side note. is there a way to file a bug on one of our PPA packages using apport or do i have to file it using link than use apport-collect?
<gnomefreak> firefox version is 4.0~b12~hg20110218r62809+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<BUGabundo> evening
<micahg> fta: arm build failute
<micahg> *failure
<fta> micahg, doh, where?
<micahg> LINK(target) out/Release/chrome
<fta> oh, out of memory?
<micahg> probably
<fta> do you have the logs?
<micahg> yeah, if I can get back online :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-22
<gnomefreak> any reason on why if i add minefield to unity it will not launch. it will launch if ran from terminal or menu but not from unity panel
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I was wondering, what is the best way to degrade gracefully if the libindicate service is not found?  Like...my messaging menu extension just assumes that functions like indicate_server_ref_default exists
<m_conley> so, how would you suggest I make my extension go inert if these functions aren't available?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you mean if the service doesn't exist, or the actual libindicate library doesn't exist?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<m_conley> well
<chrisccoulson> you'll need to do some dlopen/dlsym trickery
<m_conley> hm
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, have a look at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=503226 as an example
<m_conley> ok cool, thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> (which will degrade gracefully if glib is too old to have GSettings support)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm...testing this isn't very easy.  libindicate seems to be a pretty important part of Ubuntu right now...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - if you get a moment, would you mind poking around with my messaging menu extension?  I'd love any feedback you might have.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, sure :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i haven't seen any bug reports since we started shipping the menubar extension for thunderbird btw
<chrisccoulson> i assume that's good news ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: phew.  :)  Do you have any usage stats?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i don't think so :(
<chrisccoulson> we have popcon, but that is opt-in, and i'm not sure how accurate it is
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, we had one of our UX guys look at it - besides the menu flicker (which we have a bug for), he seemed pleased with it.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the menu flicker is a bit annoying
<chrisccoulson> i need to talk to ted about that
<davidascher> chrisccoulson: do you know on what IRC channel i could find barry warsaw?
<chrisccoulson> davidascher, i think he'll be in #ubuntu-devel
<davidascher> thx!
<chrisccoulson> there is someone in there called barry, i just need to make sure it's the right one ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, barry is barry warsaw
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - i might move the thunderbird branches around a bit later (so lp:thunderbird will start pulling from comm-central, so we get 3.3 nightlies)
<chrisccoulson> and lp:thunderbird will become lp:thunderbird/3.1 (similar to how we have the firefox branches laid out already)
<chrisccoulson> i guess that will affect your bot won't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm glad someone finally got around to that :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i haven't got round to it yet. but it's next on my list once i've investigated fta's breakpad issue ;)
<gnomefreak> can we get 3.2 also?
<chrisccoulson> i really want to get the 3.3 nightlies running
<micahg> gnomefreak: there is no 3.2 ATM
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the beginnings of it if you want me to push it up
<gnomefreak> ah ok 3.3 is great for me than :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, sure
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is the menu flicker considered a big issue btw? i *think* i have a way to partially fix it
<chrisccoulson> we can quite easily delay the opening of top-level menus
<chrisccoulson> but delaying the opening of the sub-menus is a lot trickier
<chrisccoulson> but i think if we can delay opening the top-level menus, that will fix most cases
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hard to say - but I think it might be one of those little papercut things.  The user might not even notice what happened, but still might be a little annoyed.
<chrisccoulson> the unity panel is in control of opening the top-level menus, so it should be easy to delay those
<gnomefreak> unity panel + minefield == failure to work
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, do you mean the launcher?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> bamf ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i can add it but it wont work. i can however launch it every other way
<chrisccoulson> although, i thought asac fixed those problems
<gnomefreak> not as of today
<chrisccoulson> oh
<gnomefreak> at least not for end user
<chrisccoulson> it works here :
<chrisccoulson> hmm
<johnny77> asac: Hello, I'm working on Ubuntu Community Documentation when I found this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Chromium It automatically redirects to a page you last edited. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build I would like to create a documentation page for Chromium, but the name is used. Is that old page needed?
<gnomefreak> johnny77: i get an empty page when i go to the Chromium page
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/
<gnomefreak> afaik help.ubuntu../community is still wiki.ubuntu
<johnny77> gnomefreak: I don't think they are the same. If you go to the link I supplied, it shows a different page briefly before redirecting.
<gnomefreak> johnny77: take https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build  and remove Build
<gnomefreak> you get an empty linl
<gnomefreak> link. notice you are using both links wiki and help..
<johnny77> I understand that, but that is not the page I'm asking about.
<johnny77> The help page redirects to the wiki page.
<gnomefreak> my point being is that the first link is redirecting you to the wiki page. not sure if all help... pages do that but with yours it does
<gnomefreak> we changed the links for wiki to help..community a while ago so either link should bring you to same page. in theroy
<gnomefreak> theory
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: yeah atm minefield doesnt work (just making sure)
<johnny77> Yes. But I want to write a howtouse documentation page and the help page is the name I'd use.
<gnomefreak> compare a intel P4 1.7ghz with 256mb ram to a amd 11 X2 with 4gig ram  it is just amazing :)
<gnomefreak> johnny77: i understand. IMPO i dont see why not but its safer to be sure
<johnny77> gnomefreak: So who can I talk to to "be sure" The help page was last edited almost two years ago.
<gnomefreak> micahg: chrisccoulson asac fta2 any thoughts on best course of action. im ok with using wiki....
<gnomefreak> thats one way :)
<gnomefreak> but ill get yelled at for that im sire
 * micahg isn't sure what the question is
<johnny77> micahg: I want to write a Community Help Documentation page of Chromium. The link the I would use is already used, redirecting to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build. What I need to know is if the old page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Chromium can be deleted so that I can write my page.
<micahg> johnny77: yeah, the page is out of date anyways
<micahg> You might want to include a link to the build page on your help page though
<johnny77> micahg: I can certainly do that. Do you think it would be better to delete it and start over or just continue with a new version? I'm just worried about people that are subscribed to it.
<micahg> johnny77: which one?
<gnomefreak> well if the build page isnt current or at least it doesnt work than replace otherwise if the info there still works than keep it (saves you some work)
<johnny77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Chromium
<micahg> johnny77: there's nothing there at the moment
<johnny77> micahg: For my it redirects to a new page. Is that what you are getting?
<gnomefreak> it redirects to build and kind of sloppy too. i dont ever remember seeing a section of first page before redirect in wiki docs before
<micahg> johnny77: yes, so you can get rid of the redirect
<johnny77> micahg: Thank you.
<micahg> johnny77: thank you for helping with the documentation
<johnny77> micahg: no problem.
 * gnomefreak cant believe the determination some people have when it comes to trolling/spamming/so on
<gnomefreak> ok need a break before i get back to him
<fta> johnny77, the build instructions are mostly obsolete, the whole 64bit section should go
<fta> chrisccoulson, ACK the tb changes, let me know when you're ready to do it
 * gnomefreak finally owns a 64bit system :)
<gnomefreak> ive been wanting one since before dapper
<gnomefreak> i used to have a few launchpad search engines for firefox. what did i not install or was it taken out of
<gnomefreak> ok it seems if i create a launcher on my desktop useing the command firefox-4.0 it launches. i dragged it to unity panel and it launches now. so i have to guess that the launcher command gets changed from menu to panel
<gnomefreak> ok maybe not
<gnomefreak> from desktop it works but cant drag it to the pael(i guess it was already running) but now it will only launch from desktop launcher and menu items
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - just some clarification for my question from a few hours ago:  so, say we include my messaging menu component binary with the linux version of TB...what would happen on systems where libindicate did not exist?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: or is libindicate ubiquitous enough so that this would not be an issue?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think it's only ubuntu using it so far
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright - and if PR_LoadLibrary("libindicate.so") returns NULL, is this sufficient to determine that libindicate is not available?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, as long as you're also using PR_FindFunctionSymbol to bind the symbols too
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, gotcha - thanks.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, although, you'd need to load libindicate.so.5 as libindicate.so is only shipped in the -dev package
<m_conley> right - forgot to add that part, but yeah, I have that.  :)
<chrisccoulson> fta, we should be able to publish bug 538796 tomorrow \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538796 in moon "cannot open Firefox/Chromium/Google Chrome when libmoon is installed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538796
<chrisccoulson> the reports just needed a bit of a push ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: great job on that one :)
<chrisccoulson> well, it wasn't me who figured it out ;)
<chrisccoulson> that was evmar and one of the moonlight guys
<fta> great
<fta> micahg, openarena regressed :(
<fta> micahg, i'm now hitting debian 611336
<ubot2> Debian bug 611336 in openarena "openarena: The game does not quit when I confirm it." [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/611336
<micahg> fta: I'll take a look later this evening
<fta> i have so many regressions in natty..
<gnomefreak> most of the regresions i am seeing are related to unity/compiz
<micahg> fta: sorry, I thought I was pulling in some useful changes
<fta> i see tons of glib-dbus regressions
<fta> unity is expected, it's miles away from feature parity
<micahg> fta: I'd suggest filing them if you have time, we're 2 months out and that won't be good for the platform
<fta> micahg, i do, but seb128 told me the team has his hands full on more popular bugs already
<chrisccoulson> i feel a bit the same too ;)
<micahg> :(
 * micahg doesn't know glib yet
<gnomefreak> a few weeks ago i heard someone say something was wrong with glib but i dont recall much of that convo
<chrisccoulson> this is definitely the most disruptive cycle i remember
<fta> same here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: imagine if we would've tried to land GNOME3 :)
<chrisccoulson> everything still feels pretty broken considering we are only 2 months off the release
<chrisccoulson> micahg - heh ;)
<gnomefreak> s/feel pretty/is really
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it will all be good eventually :)
<fta> well, with gnome3, we'd have the help of other distros working on it, with unity, we're alone
<gnomefreak> postpone release if they need to but its only happened once and dapper was no where near this bad
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it would be postponed, unless it was another LTS ;)
<gnomefreak> dapper was more adding features that fixing bugs
<gnomefreak> s/that.than
<fta> imho, unity should have been prepared in the background, spanning over 2 or 3 cycles
<gnomefreak> if a system is broken being LTS or not shouldnt matter
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think people underestimated the amount of work in porting it to compiz ;)
<gnomefreak> classic edition is still around
<gnomefreak> it was working with mutter
<gnomefreak> compiz has always been a problem IMHO
<fta> it is, but because unity is draining all the efforts, classics's regressions remain unaddressed
<fta> no, mutter was for UNE only, classic has metacity
<fta> or plain compiz
<chrisccoulson> i tried installing fedora F15 earlier this evening. their classic fallback session is also pretty dire
<chrisccoulson> i guess that their efforts also aren't directed towards that ;)
<gnomefreak> something in wrong way too much lag
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: what are the chances you have the tbird messaging menu extension installed?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - probably not for this cycle (feature freeze is in 2 days) ;)
<chrisccoulson> we could probably get it in the archive though
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: no I mean installed on your computer, not in the archive
<chrisccoulson> oh, i misread your message there ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i don't have it installed just yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - i misread your question as "what are the chances of having the tbird messaging menu extension installed?" ;)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I just need a screenshot of it working but I can't be bothered to build it right now and setup tbird, so I was just taking a stab in the dark
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - i will build it soon, but i'm looking at some dbusmenu crashers atm
<m_conley> jcastro: hey - I can get you that screenshot
<m_conley> jcastro: http://i.imgur.com/IQuVs.png
<m_conley> jcastro:  let me know if you'd like something different - though I'll have to send it tomorrow, heading home.
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-23
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you still around?
<fta2> chrisccoulson, are the ff crash dumps resolved in breakpad?
<fta2> i mean, in the UI
<fta2> like here: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/410b7810-9278-40b2-92da-846972110217
<fta2> everything i see is unusable (at least from my p-o-v)
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - yeah, those crashes are awkward because there are no symbols for system libraries
<chrisccoulson> most crashes are ok though
<chrisccoulson> the crashes are resolved by sorocco btw
<fta2> oh
<chrisccoulson> http://code.google.com/p/socorro/
<fta2> sorocco?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we need to figure out a way of generating breakpad symbols from gtk and glib ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, most crashes don't really need them
<fta2> for chromium, it seems it's possible
<fta2> well, seems difficult to achieve anyway
<fta2> http://www.chromium.org/developers/decoding-crash-dumps
<fta2> we'd need to generate those for all versions of all the libs in deps
<fta2> and something will have to merge the right combination of files
<fta2> chrisccoulson, ^^
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - interesting. it actually looks quite trivial to get breakpad symbols from our existing -dbgsym packages then
<chrisccoulson> fta^^
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> i could probably quite easily do that for the major system libraries used by both firefox and chromium
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure whether we'd really need to do it for every library though
<fta> chrisccoulson, yep, i wanted to ship those breakpad binaries in a package, somewhere; but i didn't do it, so far
<fta> those various symbols need to be merged after each crash, matching the user setup
<fta> dpm, fyi: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=72749
<dpm> hey fta, looking...
<dpm> fta, I understant that apart from the *_settings.grd issue you are mentioning (IIRC we talked about this a while ago), this is not an issue for the Ubuntu builds? Do we need to ask for feedback to e.g. Basque and Galician translators?
<fta> dpm, no. the bug is about ICU, i don't use the system one, so we're impacted. but our system icu doesn't have all the improvements google added to its copy
<fta> the problem is we can't have both.
<fta> for example; chrome's icu support word wrapping for chinese, ours doesn't
<fta> ours = the system lib
<vish> did firefox use to have an option to view individual cache items? like sort/clear cache from individual websites?
 * vish cant seem to find that option in FF4
<micahg> vish: about:cache
<micahg> err, individual sites, idr
<vish> or maybe I'm just mixing it up with the cookies options..
<fta> jdstrand, hi.  [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=<my_ipv6_addr> DST=ff02:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:00fb LEN=126 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=255 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=UDP SPT=5353 DPT=5353 LEN=86, it's mDNS, right?
<jdstrand> fta: yeah
<fta> jdstrand, shouldn't it be allowed & silenced by default?
<jdstrand> that is probably bug #720605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 720605 in ufw "UFW drops sane multicast traffic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720605
<jdstrand> I need to review it more. there is an (unreviewed) work-around in the bug
<fta> i see no side effect to my drops, i don't expect any mDNS on that box
<fta> in the log, i see 1 pkt denied per hour
<jdstrand> fta: what is your log level? 'sudo ufw status verbose'
<fta> Logging: off
<fta> but still, it spams my logs
<jdstrand> that is weird
<fta> # dmesg | grep -c UFW
<fta> 1489
<fta> with AUDIT, ALLOW and BLOCK
<jdstrand> fta: do any lof your rules have 'log' in them? sudo ufw status verbose|grep -i log
<fta> none
<fta> # ufw status verbose | grep -i log
<fta> Logging: off
<jdstrand> weird. AUDIT suggests loglevel of medium
<jdstrand> (or higher)
<jdstrand> actually, maybe high
<jdstrand> fta: what is LOGLEVEL in /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<fta> LOGLEVEL=off
<fta> :)
<fta> i checked that already
<jdstrand> fta: did you restart the firewall after adjust that? (or rebooting)
<fta> restart
<jdstrand> fta: if you used 'sudo ufw logging off' you wouldn't have to
<fta> i don't think i did
<jdstrand> fta: did you change /etc/ufw/*rules ny?
<jdstrand> s/ny/any/
<fta> manually? no
<jdstrand> fta: what version of Ubuntu is this on?
<fta> and it's not supposed to be changed manually, it shouldn't be in /etc..
<fta> natty
<fta> +if
<jdstrand> fta: it can be changed manually, you just have to manually reload the firewall for it to take effect
<jdstrand> (using the ufw command does that for you)
<jdstrand> fta: is this only for ipv6 packets?
<fta> no, everything
<jdstrand> fta: I'd have to look at your configuration to debug. feel free to email me 'tar -zcvf /lib/ufw /etc/ufw /var/log/ufw.log'
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> tar -zcvf fta.tar.gz /lib/ufw /etc/ufw /var/log/ufw.log
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - so things with the messaging menu are starting to come together, and I was wondering how I might about about adding it to the Ubuntu packages?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: for people to test out - like globalmenu-extension.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i can take care of that
<chrisccoulson> although, probably not right away. i'm knee deep in libdbusmenu crashes right now ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah - no worries, no rush on it right now.
<micahg> hi nonix4, can you access other sites?
<nonix4> micahg: most other sites yes. Dns seems to be working a bit flakey atm. w3m does connect to bugs.launchpad.net, firefox doesn't. It has been running for 20 days. Trying to connect to "bugs.launchpad.net." with a dot gives an error, since server doesn't understand such request.
<micahg> why are you using a .
<nonix4> For debugging :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^ is this expected?/
<nonix4> Since it gives an error, guess it manages to establish SSL session properly with that extra dot
<nonix4> without the extra dot, it keeps "Loading..." forever.
<nonix4> Tried changing to private browsing mode, still have that "Loading..." hang when trying without trailing dot on hostname
<micahg> nonix4: and using the same host works in w3m?
<nonix4> yes
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxCrashDumping  (some specs, you may already know most of it)
<gnomefreak> ok is anyone running gnome/unity or gnome/classic that can test a sound in gnomne-terminal for me. i would like bug 723936 confirmed or at least find out if it is just me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723936 in gnome-terminal "Gnome-terminal no longer plays sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723936
<nonix4> micahg: I suspect that restarting firefox could "resolve" the issue, but I'd rather find the cause if possible. Quite interesting that switching to private browsing mode and back doesn't make any difference though.
<nonix4> version is 3.6.13+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1, when pressing enter on https://bugs.launchpad.net/?test url, it only sends a syn, receives synack and sends rst. After that, when pressing "esc" to stop the "Loading..." from spinning, it sends a bunch more - 13 more packets sent & received then.
<micahg> nonix4: can you test the version in the security PPA?  it's 3.6.14, link in /topic
<nonix4> well I think the issue disappears once I close the browser, as it worked earlier during those 20 days the browser has been up.
<nonix4> could try copying profile to a VM or some such though.
<nonix4> or other user on same host...
<micahg> nonix4: did it update while it was running?
<nonix4> Browser itself not, but libssl yes. Guess that could be it?
<micahg> hmm, do you have nscd instaled?
<nonix4> nope. lsof on firefox-bin doesn't list deleted files besides /etc/passwd and XUL.mfasl; shouldn't dependancies be listed as deleted if they were updated?
<nonix4> don't seem to be able to reproduce the issue on another user with a copy of the firefox profile. Where was that list of -dbg packages to install in order to attempt gdb:ing the beast?
<micahg> nonix4: the list is probably out of date
<nonix4> micahg: looks like some kind of dns caching issue, but no nscd installed... http://paste.ubuntu.com/571410/ is an LWP right after pressing enter on bugs.launchpad.net URL. Only that one seems to be stuck in non-resolving state, others like code.launchpad.net work properly.
<micahg> nonix4: they both resolve to the same place
<nonix4> micahg: well it seems like negative dns replies/timeouts from around 7 hours ago are somehow being cached by the running firefox process.
<LLStarks> when does the visual refresh hit the ppa?
<LLStarks> or rather, what commit was it?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-24
<fta> micahg, downgrading openarena from -7 to -5 fixed the regression \o/
<micahg> fta: what  was the regression again?
<fta> freeze on quit after a network game (always) and occasionally during a game
<fta> dpkg --get-selections | grep openarena | sed -e 's/install/hold/' | dpkg --set-selections
<Dimmuxx> what's the plan for firefox 5,6,7.. in natty? Will it get them when they are released or will it be 4.0.1+ instead?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: err, well, we'll see :)
<micahg> Firefox will probably be updated, xulrunner may or may not follow
<Dimmuxx> yeah I'm not so sure we will see 5 before 11.10 anyways ;)
<micahg> acoording to their plan, we should see 6 by then :)
<micahg> but we can discuss 11.10 at UDS :)
<Dimmuxx> yeah I've seen the plan but they usually don't follow their plans. Hopefully 4 is final before 11.04 at least
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I seem to recall a guide to porting to xul 2.0 somewhere, do you know where?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - i don't think there's a guide as such
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: did you write something?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - i wanted to, but never got round to it ;)
<micahg> ah, hmm, I failed twice on porting last night
<chrisccoulson_> what did you try with?
<micahg> libjavascript-perl and libjdic-java (this one I was closer on)
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<chrisccoulson_> i'm finding that pretty much anything which uses spidermonkey needs fairly significant changes
<chrisccoulson_> gxine is a good example there ;)
<chrisccoulson_> and google-gadgets, which i just gave up on in the end
<micahg> yes, that's libjavascript-perl, I seem to just be having path issues with libjdic-java
<micahg> fta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~micahg/, can you try these rebuilds?  I think Debian bumped the deps improperly
<nonix4> micahg: setting network.dnsCacheEntries and network.dnsCacheExpiration to zero does make it send a dns query for bugs.launchpad.net, but it still doesn't even attempt to connect. Doing that I noticed another bug: right-click->reset on those setting resets type to string instead of integer in a way that prevents changing it back to integer from the UI later on.
<fta> chrisccoulson_, http://src.chromium.org/svn/branches/648/src/chrome/browser/resources/gpu_blacklist.json
<fta> is there something equivalent in ff?
<chrisccoulson_> fta - yeah, sort of
<chrisccoulson_> fta - firefox is using a whitelist instead, and only whitelists the binary NVIDIA driver atm
<chrisccoulson_> (and it's hardcoded too, although it can be overridden)
<fta> hm
<fta> chrisccoulson_, btw, did you have time to have a look at breakpad just yet?
<fta> chrisccoulson_, sorry for being pushy, i'd like to have it for ch10 which is arriving soon
<chrisccoulson_> fta - i started, but i've not spent much time on it yet. i've been given lots of alpha 3 bugs to fix this week
<fta> oh
<chrisccoulson_> (all the dbusmenu related crashes) ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson_, yep, makes sense. fixing crashes take precedence over reporting them better ;)
<fta> +s
<asac> fta: hey :) ... whats the take of chromium-browser + jpeg-turbo ... did that happen at some point?
<chrisccoulson_> hi asac!
<asac> hey chrisccoulson_ !
<asac> chrisccoulson_: do you know if mozilla is looking at jpeg-turbo?
<chrisccoulson_> asac - how are you?
<asac> great :)
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure about the jpeg-turbo question ;)
<chrisccoulson_> asac - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573948
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 573948 in ImageLib "Replace libjpeg with libjpeg-turbo" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> let me check
<fta> asac, it's in trunk, so ch11 has it
<fta> oh, it's been reverted
<micahg> fta: did you get my message about openarena?
<fta> asac, reverted because of valgrind: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=72399
<fta> micahg, yep, what did you change?
<micahg> fta: it was built against a different version of ioquake then it's running against
<LLStarks> hmm. is the addressbar on the add-on list tab staying or going?
<fta> micahg, i'm on i386 here :(
<micahg> fta: np, I can rebuild for that too :)
<fta> ok
<asac> fta: chrisccoulson_: thanks ... do you know if there are similar efforts to try jpeg8 ?
<fta> asac, iirc, this is slower
<fta> asac, btw, are you still working on arm?
<asac> sure its slower
<asac> yes
<asac> we are trying to decide if we want to invest all in turbo now
<fta> asac, bug 716703 needs love
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716703 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser not built PIE on ARM" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716703
<asac> rathre than making jpeg blazingly fast
<asac> we have no browser unit :((
<asac> not yet
<asac> thast toolchain, right?
<asac> is that the security feature?
<fta> yes
<asac> guess there is no small test case or something?
<fta> nope
<asac> if i had a testcase i could have someone fix it quick
<asac> damn
<fta> assignee:	 Canonical Desktop Team (canonical-desktop-team) → Canonical ARM (canonical-arm)
<fta> milestone:	 natty-alpha-3 → ubuntu-11.04-beta
<fta> but no one reacted so far
<asac> fta: its not even filed against toolchain
<asac> well pitti answered ;)
<asac> i will check with steve
<asac> fta: its actually in our porting queue ;)
<asac> added: arm-porting-queue
<asac> so eventually someone will look at that from linaro
<fta> new dbus broken??
<fta>  /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus.h:29:33: fatal error: dbus/dbus-arch-deps.h: No such file or directory
<micahg> fta: it's in the same package
<fta> it was
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65086027/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.chromium-browser_11.0.672.2~r75134-0ubuntu1~ucd~dev2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> hm, maybe the -ubuntu2 fixed it
<gnomefreak> is thunderbird the default email client even though it is not installed by default?
<gnomefreak> it seems evo is no longer installed by default
<micahg> fta: openarena i386 on my p.u.c page
<micahg> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah i found it. evolution-common is installed by default rather than evolution, but ubuntu-desktop still lists evolution as a recommends not evolution-common
<micahg> no, evolution is the recommends in 1.215
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy evolution
<gnomefreak> evolution: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2.32.2-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> i never removed it
<gnomefreak> and neither did apt
<gnomefreak> see where im getting confused
<micahg> yep
<fta> gnomefreak, you probably removed it with a dist-upgrade earlier today, check your /var/log/apt/history.log
<fta> micahg, same, it freezes
<micahg> fta: ok, thanks, now at least I know the build ioquake version isn't the issue
<micahg> fta: are you using the old openarena with the new ioquake?
<fta> micahg, ioquake from natty, and your openarena
<micahg> fta: right, but when you downgrade to 0.8.5-5, that's with the new ioquake as well, right?
<fta> micahg, -5 doesn't need ioquake3
<micahg> weird
<fta> -5 works well without any ioquake
<micahg> fta: ok, I have to dig further, I'll pull both versions and diff and see if there's anything obvious
<micahg> fta: would you mind filing a bug for me so I don't forget?
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  716454 2010-10-15 23:14 openarena_0.8.5-5_i386.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   31708 2011-02-14 11:05 openarena_0.8.5-7_i386.deb
<fta> way smaller
<micahg> yeah, they switched from an internal engine to ioquake3 so they didn't have to support the bundled library any more
<micahg> is debian 611336 what you're seeing?
<ubot2> Debian bug 611336 in openarena "openarena: The game does not quit when I confirm it." [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/611336
<fta> bug 724595
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724595 in openarena "new openarena freezes on quit, or during games" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724595
<micahg> i wonder if this is it: https://bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4893
<ubot2> bugzilla.icculus.org bug 4893 in Misc "[botlib] AAS_PredictRoute segfaults reported in oa_dm1" [Normal,New]
<fta> micahg, the debian description matches but it's with 0.8.5-5 which has been fine for me for months
<micahg> fta: right, which makes me think it's a bug in the ioquake engine
<fta> maybe
<fta> from the terminal; it's looping on something
<micahg> fta: ok, I'll create a package with the patch in this upstream bug and we can see if that helps
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-25
<micahg> fta: sorry, I don't think I'll get to openarena until next week
<fta> micahg, n-p, i'll downgrade (and i'm off this w-e)
<fta> what's happening with the builders, seems they are building stuff from 12h+ ago
<micahg> fta: some were repurposed it seems
<LLStarks> new theme is sexy
<fta> chrisccoulson, did you say that evo is crashing a lot now?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's unusable
<fta> just got the nvidia driver which unblocked X, i want to reboot but if it's unstable...
<fta> do you know what's making it crash?
<fta> if it's the globalmenu, i should be fine, i don't use ut
<fta> it
<chrisccoulson> fta - not sure, i've not had a chance to look at it yet
<chrisccoulson> it's unlikely to be the global menu, as it's only evo that crashes
<chrisccoulson> i'm guessing it's evo-indicator ;)
<fta> i have bug 722491
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722491 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in send_dbus_message()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722491
<fta> but yours is probably different
<fta> oh, a new nvidia-current, good i didn't reboot just yet
<fta> new indicator-application fixing a crash
<fta> doh, i guess i'll wait a bit
<asac> chrisccoulson: fta_: did you remember to enable GLES for webGL on browsers this cycle for arm?
<asac> please!!!
<asac> we want to work on the drivers for that ;)
<asac> nobody remember us :(
<asac> remembered
<micahg> there's still time to rebuild
<fta> asac, it's dlopened, if you have the libs installed, it should work
<fta> i didn't add those to depends though
<asac> fta: could you do that? e.g. depend on the gles mesa packages rather than gl?
<asac> for armel
<asac> i dont see a build-depends on it
<fta> it broken almost everywhere
<asac> do they copy they ship all GLES headers in chromium?
<fta> 's
<asac> webgl?
<fta> no copy, just dlopen(): http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/view/head:/debian/patches/dlopen_sonamed_gl.patch
<asac> well. they need headers during ubild
<asac> build
<asac> and typically the GL headers are not 100% proper for GLES ... but could be that they used a good subset
<asac> seems they do at least from the one symbol resolve i see there
<asac> 63 	
<asac>        GLGetProcAddressProc get_proc_address =
<asac> 64 	
<asac>            reinterpret_cast<GLGetProcAddressProc>(
<asac> 65 	
<asac>                base::GetFunctionPointerFromNativeLibrary(
<asac> 66 	
<asac>                    egl_library, "eglGetProcAddress"));
<asac> oops
<asac> fta: do you have a demo webpage somewhere bookmarked?
 * asac tries google
<asac> in firefox example page tells me that webgl is not supported in browser
<asac> http://www.ibiblio.org/e-notes/webgl/webgl.htm
<asac> (at least for somethere)
<fta> chromium beta & stable blacklist some gpus: http://src.chromium.org/svn/branches/648/src/chrome/browser/resources/gpu_blacklist.json
<asac> in chromium i see it, but no dragging
<asac> guess thats because i have GLESv2 installed with soft rendering
<asac> i think i have your daily
<asac> chromium
<fta> https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/registry/trunk/public/webgl/sdk/demos/google/san-angeles/index.html wfm
<fta> http://khronos.org/webgl/wiki/Demo_Repository
<asac> cool one works
<asac> i wonder if its GLES now ;)
<asac> fta: any idea how to best find out?
<fta> hm, not sure. search for the gpu process and lsof it
<fta> i remember that grasshoper demo worked in chromium some weeks ago, now i can't drag it
<asac> fta: do you have the libgles2-mesa package installed
<asac> ?
<asac> if you have that i "might" use GLES2 software rendering now
<asac> instead of fully fluffy accell
<fta> i have libgles2-mesa installed
<asac> yeah
<asac> so if that code is always taking gles2 if fund then you use GLES2
<asac> which is most likely soft rendering for you
<asac> (just a few chipsets have gallium support)
<asac> fta: thats also in natty i guess (minus the blacklist)?
<fta> asac, what?
<asac> fta: GLESv2.so dlopen
<fta> asac, it's everywhere
<asac> ok great
<asac> let me check something
<asac> how can i dumb loaded libs of running proc?
<fta> asac, sorry, i'm busy debugging an X startup crash
<asac> yeah fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-26
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Is it just me (my internet), or does Firefox PPA servers are slow this week?
<Milos_SD> I can't get more then 100-200 KB/s :(
<LLStarks> is junk mail controls broken in thunderbird?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-27
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I seem to often be getting the "Firefox is already running" dialog for the past couple of ff betas...have you seen that?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, actually, it may be my defective mouse that's clicking twice...forget that for now
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> that's the sort of problem i like!
<chrisccoulson> (one that isn't mine) ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: once I get my new mouse, I'll see if I can bug you again :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, you're not working on a sunday are you? ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what? It's sunday??
<mdeslaur> ARGH
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i think so
<mdeslaur> hehe
<chrisccoulson> i need to go and feed my daughter really
<chrisccoulson> i can't just leave her a bowl of food like i do with the cats
<chrisccoulson> although, she'd eat that!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: see, that's why I don't have kids :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: can you at least lock her in the bathroom when she's too annoying?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think jo would like that!
<chrisccoulson> the cats get locked outside in the rain when they're too annoying ;)
<chrisccoulson> which seems to be most of the time!
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: see, now you've crossed the line into animal cruelty :)
<chrisccoulson> if they're not eating, they're ripping carpet and tearing wallpaper down
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> our cats are pure evil
<mdeslaur> are you sure those are cats???
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they just like to tear everything though
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: http://wtfhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/found-cat-opossum.jpg
<chrisccoulson> lol!
<bitbit> hi
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-20
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF11.0b3 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF12.0a2 10.04-12.04 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF10.0.2 (10.04-11.10)/Thunderbird 3.1.19/10.0.2 (11.10) in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<knome> what's wrong in irssi and the topic handling is that you don't get a diff :P
<Unit193> knome: I got a diff.
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, what does http://www.apple.com/macosx/mountain-lion/security.html mean for firefox on the mac?
<chrisccoulson> "For maximum security, you can install and run only apps from the Mac App Store" :(
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: there's a switch in the control panel that users can toggle to turn that off
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: well, until the next OS X release... : )
<chrisccoulson> yep ;)
<bjsnider> i suppose firefox will have to be put in the mac apps store
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-21
<hggdh> is there a known issue about Thunderbird eating up memory (like 4G in a few hours)?
<hggdh> cuz I am collecting a valgrind run for it, and I would like to know if I should open the bug on LP or upstream
<micahg> hggdh: idk, that's certainly not normal
<hggdh> micahg: unfortunately, valgrind barfs on TB, stating it cannot deal with a generic clone() call
<hggdh> so... unless there is another way of debugging it, it is off to claws-mail :-)
<chrisccoulson> hggdh, you're wasting your time running thunderbird in valgrind anyway ;)
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: heh. My problem is TB incresing resident memory continuously -- I usually restarted it when it reaches 4 or 5 G
<JanC> hggdh: sounds like Firefox, Evolution, Compiz/Unity, ...?  ;)
<hggdh> JanC: :-) to be honest, all of the others together do not add up to TB
<hggdh> well, *did* not add up, I gave up on TB for now
<JanC> although it seems like Compiz got a lot better after recent updates in oneiric  \o/
<hggdh> and chyphermox took care of nm-applet!
<JanC> I mean, only 219 MiB resident memory after > 2 days of uptime, I almost don't recognize Compiz anymore  ;)
<hggdh> oh yes, there is that indeed. What about X and lightdm? Here both are at ~120M, after 3 hours from reboot
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-22
<mosdef100200> Hi there I have thunderbird on linux and i would like to migrate to a new server is there anyway or anyone know of a smooth back up system way thy can think of?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-20
<gene> hi folks. how do I go about causing my firefox nightly install to update to the newest version. I'm running 2013-02-11 and want to update.
<gene> I've got a bug that I reported and someone else running 2013-02-16 doesn't see it so I wanted to validate if it's my machine or it was fixed after 2/11
<gene> I mean I can just switch to using the raw build that we (Mozilla) provide but it's nice to have it managed by apt
<gene> or maybe another question, why does the ppa driven firefox-trunk not update "nightly" (each day)?
<gene> because the curious thing is that it looks like the ppa is actually updated very frequently ( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa 0
<gene> )
<gene> asac : any thoughts?
<asac> gene: check with chrisccoulson when he is back
<gene> asac : will do, thanks
<asac> looking at that page
<asac> it seems that the build fails to build
<asac> check all the red signs on the right side
<asac> guess some upstream induced bustage on the packaging side
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<asac> here you can see it better
<asac> so if you are strong you can find your way from there to the logs to the issue and fix it and send the fix to chris :)
<asac> or ask him
<gene> got it
<gene> ok, I wasn't sure if it was generally behind the current nightly rev or if this was a fluke
<gene> sounds like it's a fluke
<gene> I'll see if I can figure it out
<gene> ya, I can see where it fails in the buildlog, but digging into the code that it's reporting the failure on looks out of my league. I'll ping chris. Thanks asac
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-22
<Theodoros> Is this the correct channel to ask about apparmor and firefox? I was wondering if the profile gets updated on new firefox releases and if it will ever be enabled by default
<jdstrand> Theodoros: just passing through, but please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Firefox_AppArmor_profile
<Theodoros> Okay, so if I notice that firefox is getting denied messages after an upgrade should I report them?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-02-17
<alex_mayorga> Any plans for a trusty build of the PPA?
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, all PPA builds are broken atm, and I don't really have time to look at them
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Being a US holiday, I have time if you care to guide me.
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, i need to actually look at what's broken :)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Where do you normally look?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, the log from the script that creates the uploads. but that's on an internal server
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: If you need volunteers, I'm up for it.
<chrisccoulson> that might be useful
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: You'd probably waste some cycles while I pick SOP but still...
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, are you familiar with any of the patches we have? (particularly, unity-menubar.patch)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: No
<chrisccoulson> that's actually broken atm (see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=973392) ;)
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 973392 in Theme "Australis menu bar no longer integrated with Ubuntu menu bar" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> (and there's another bug to get that upstream too)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Is that code on github or seomewhere?
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: Dropped a comment there, I'd say is Australis related bustage, but what do I know, right?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-02-18
<pietro10> Hi. Is there a way I can downgrade firefox-trunk? It no longer seems to start properly...
<pietro10> first it hung with a blank gray window, now it's not opening a window at all
<pietro10> oh I had a lot of ghost instances
<pietro10> now firefox-trunk wants t orun in safe mode, but the safe mode dialog is blank
<pietro10> guess I'll just wait for an upgrade
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-02-20
<nixnine> hey guys, have a question.  Why does my cpu usage go up 40%+ when I log in to facebook in firefox?
<bkerensa_LA> chrisccoulson: could you enable trusty builds for the daily ppa firefox?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-02-20
<ArtGravity> The recent thunderbird-next update seems to have removed Unity menu integration.
<ArtGravity> thunderbird:amd64/trusty 1:52.0~b3+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 uptodate
<ArtGravity> Is this something that the Ubuntu Mozilla Team knows about, or should I submit a bug on Launchpad?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-02-23
<marsjaninzmarsa> you are aware of fact that you have ERROR: Only GCC 4.9 or newer is supported (found version 4.6.3). in PPA, right?
<chrisccoulson> marsjaninzmarsa, yes, we already have gcc backported. But it also requires rustc
